# Wabbitdads Wabbit Herd



## Wabbitdad12

Well I debated whether or not to start a new blog for the new year and well the debate is over.


We celebrated the New Year at my sister in laws house. It was also my brother in laws 40th birthday. Had a great time and ate way too much food.

The buns weren't too happy of the time I came home, it was several hours past their supper time. I did take care of them before I left at 6pm but it wasn't the normal time. I think I was forgiven when I gave out treats and turned off the lights so they could go to sleep.

New Years day found me lounging around till the late afternoon. I finally had recovered enough to clean cages. Wabbitmom had bought a new computer desk as a gift to each other. Well I started to put it together at 730pm and it was 330ish am January 2nd before I had it together, taken care of the herd, moved the old computer desk to the living room, unplugged the oldcomputer into its individual components, movedthem to the living room, cleaned up where it was in the dining room, brought the pieces of the new one into thedining room (yes it was a big, I heard the phrase "But honey, I got such a good deal on it"), put the computer desk together, re-assembled the pc onto the new desk, verified it was working,brought the new to us pc thatmy sonreceived in payment for computer services to a friend of his out to the living room.

I saved the assembling of the new to us pc on the old computer desk for later in the day on January 2nd, I mean *really later* in the day. The new to us pc took a little time in getting it up, had to wipe the disk, re-install software etc and get it connected to our wireless network. Just a few more things to do and we'll be able to print to the printer hooked up to the pc in dining room.

The herd is doing well, Sweetie still won't tell me if she is pregnant. Her due date will be sometime the week of January 7th. I had Miss Velvet out last night with me on the couch. She was a very good bunny. Miss Daisy enjoyed her time out this afternoon, by putting on a wonderful binky display.

Time to go, time to clean cages, if I could only get the buns to do it themselves...


----------



## JadeIcing

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Well I debated whether or not to start a new blog for the new year and well the debate is over.
> 
> Â



Haha This first post made me laugh.


----------



## irishbunny

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Well I debated whether or not to start a new blog for the new year and well the debate is over.


Well said


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I thought I would show the results of my long evening and early morning. 

Here is the new pc desk in the dining room.







The new setup in the living room.






For grins and giggles a picture of our backyard.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well this could be wishful thinking on my part, eyes playing tricks on me or both. I was cleaning cages this afternoon and I saw Sweetie on her side. I was watching her breathing and then I saw ripples moving forward along her side! Hopefullly I wasn't seeing things, she should have them late this week.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sweetie has not pulled fur yet or started to build a nest, but her due date, if she is pregnant, is within a couple of days now.ray:


----------



## kirbyultra

Good luck with Sweetie!


----------



## hartleybun

good luck sweetie! hopfully we will get to see more cute baby bunny pics:bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77

Love the pics of your desks Dave, I am jealous...I want a clean desk...Wanna do mine??


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Love the pics of your desks Dave, I am jealous...I want a clean desk...Wanna do mine??


If I did there would have to a whole lot of chocolate involved!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sweetie has a nice nest built, still hasn't pulled any fur, just lounging.


----------



## Fancy77

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pics of your desks Dave, I am jealous...I want a clean desk...Wanna do mine??
> 
> 
> 
> If I did there would have to a whole lot of chocolate involved!
Click to expand...

DEAL!!! but u will have to fight me for it lol


----------



## yngmea

oh how neat, baby bunnies soon! inkbouce:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

So maybe I am crazy, but I think I felt baby bunny kicks!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> So maybe I am crazy, but I think I felt baby bunny kicks!


Oh my.....I'm so excited. I'll have to tell Nyx when she becomes a "big sister". 

Right now she seems to love being an auntie!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

No babies yet.

:rant:

I need to rant.People you live in northern Indiana, it snows every winter, can't you remember how to drive in it and to remember to brush the snow off your hood so you don't have to look over the mound you left clearing off your windshield, your headlights soI cansee you andyour tail lights, so I can tell when your stopping!

Done now, it was a interesting drive home.


----------



## Fancy77

One of my favorites is the ones that dont start slowing down soon enough and slide through the stop sign... we have a lot of SpEcIaL ppl here in MN too


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am begining to have my doubts about Sweetie being pregnant. Her dewlap is huge, but she has not pulled any fur or developed her nest anymore. I have checked her and I could swear I feel tiny heads in there. Now I am wondering if it was just wishful thinking.

She was out of her house yesterday anddid a couple of binkies, I've never seen her do that before withher previous litters.


----------



## hln917

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> No babies yet.
> 
> :rant:
> 
> I need to rant.People you live in northern Indiana, it snows every winter, can't you remember how to drive in it and to remember to brush the snow off your hood so you don't have to look over the mound you left clearing off your windshield, your headlights soI cansee you andyour tail lights, so I can tell when your stopping!
> 
> Done now, it was a interesting drive home.


LOL! You sure you're not from NJ/NY?


----------



## Fancy77

Fingers crossed that she is pregnant


----------



## pOker

hoping that youve got a pregnant bun..baby bunnies are just the sweetest


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Dave, any updates? Also I'm dying to see new photos of all your bunnies!

Hey, how would you feel about adding another cutie to your herd? I'm in love with this little bunny named Vanilla, he's in Indianapolis. I did a Google search and it says Indianapolis is 150 miles away from where you live. Here is the little cutie pie: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15122603

Isn't he sweet and irresistible? If I lived in Indiana, Vanilla would be in my living room right now!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I looked at the picture of that cute lionhead and even though its tempting, I am going to have to pass. I willhopefully have some baby flemmies next month it everything goes ok on Thursday.

Looks like Sweetie had a false pregnancy. 

Wasn't the first time I was wrong when checking a doe to see if she was. I guess a lot of wishful thinking. I will try Sweetie and Titan on Thursday, maybe have some Valentine's Day baby's.

I also want to get some new pictures of the herd and post them this week, well maybe not all but a few.

Yesterday, I was going around feeding the buns, Daisy was out and I opened Baby's cage to feed her and Daisy shoved her way in. They were both checking the other out, then Daisy got into with Baby (Nethie) and took a patch of fur out the size of a penny. Baby is ok and I've put some antibiotic ointment on it as a precaution. 

Daisy has hit that terrible teenage period and its beinga brat.


----------



## kherrmann3

Nice job on the computer desk! I've had to put desks together before... Not so fun! Good job!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This is Baby's injury from Miss Daisy on Monday. Baby is doing ok.


----------



## fuzz16

poor girl...thank goodness it wasnt worse


----------



## kherrmann3

Poor bunny! I remember how bad I felt for my little guy when his "ex-girlfriend" took a chunk out of his face. I felt horrible for weeks! I hope little Baby heals quickly (and grows back that fur)!


----------



## Bassetluv

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> This is Baby's injury from Miss Daisy on Monday. Baby is doing ok.


Owwwwiee!! That looks sore. Poor baby! Amazing what even just a tiny nip can do from a bunny's teeth.


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, as for false pregnancies, I had that happen a couple of times too, back when I raised bunnies. Also had one time where I'm certain the mom 'resorbed' the babies (I think that's the right word). I could feel them in her, even moving around a bit...and then a week later I noticed the mom-to-be had gotten smaller; when I felt her again, no sign of babies at all. And she hadn't given birth.


----------



## Fancy77

OUCH...that must have hurt..


----------



## yngmea

oowie on that poor bun!


----------



## Myia09

Ouch! Poor bunny!
Sorry to hear about the false pregnancy..it seems most people HOPE its false not the other way around


----------



## hln917

Poor Baby! Glad to hear she's doing better.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Baby is a real sweet hart and quite a fighter too. She had flystrike when she was really little and pulled through that o.k.


----------



## TinysMom

If it doesn't look like its getting better - you could do some pen G injections every other day. 

Praying for baby here....and hoping Sweetie gets pregnant this time around.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks Peg.

Well today was a crappy day at work but that's another story.

I came home and cleaned cages tonight. Per routine I let bunny's out as I clean, not all together, one at a time. I had let Tiny (REW Nethie) out and he was enjoying himself. He was by Carmel's (Chocolate tort lionhead) cage and I let him out. Carmel will not let me pick him up he prefers to leap out his cage. He launches himself half way across the room. 

Now he and Tiny normally ignore each other or at the most chase each other. I opened Carmels cage door he launches himself across the room and before I could bend down to get Tiny, Tiny makes a bee line to Carmel. Carmel runs away, I am chasing and they begin to fight. I grab Tiny and as I do so he was evidently in the middle of making a lunge and to bite at Carmel. My finger got in the way and oh boy does it hurt. 

The way it was bleeding I thought he had bitten my finger tip off. I calmly called for help, well maybe not calm, more of a calm urgency. I used one hand to catch the blood while holding up the other. I got to the bathroom, blood dripping while my daughter came to her fathers aid. Then my wife came and bandaged me up.

Neither bunny was injured and Tiny's reaction caught me totally off guard. I didn't expect him to go after Carmel. Those tiny nethie teeth are very sharp and the force in those little jaws! WOW!:shock:

Now I have yet another battle scar.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Oh, as for false pregnancies, I had that happen a couple of times too, back when I raised bunnies. Also had one time where I'm certain the mom 'resorbed' the babies (I think that's the right word). I could feel them in her, even moving around a bit...and then a week later I noticed the mom-to-be had gotten smaller; when I felt her again, no sign of babies at all. And she hadn't given birth.



Yeah, that's kind of what we think happened. It seemed kind of late in the pregnancy, (the last week), but I hear that it does happen sometimes.Thanfully, she's healthy and has never had any other problems, so we got her and Titan back together.

:waiting:Now we just get to wait again!


----------



## Fancy77

WOW Dave...getting bit OUCH....u ths Man for taking one for the team...now u and Baby cand have battle wounds together lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ouch for the little baby, how is she doing? And ouch for your finger! Do you think you need stitches?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Baby is doing fine. Its going to be a little while before any fur grows back though.

My finger, well, is tender, no stitches. Hard to type with a bandaid on though. Now that it has stopped bleeding, I looked at it good and he came really close to taking a large slice of it off.


----------



## Fancy77

SO glad to hear u both are doing better


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks

After feeding bunny's, going to do some nail clipping. Sometimes its easy, other times it is rather painful.

An occaisonal injury, is worth it though, just love them bunny's.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I have to post this quickly as I have taken my insomnia meds and all of a sudden they kick in and I begin to talk/type incoherently.

Tonight at bedtime I handed out dried grapes. All noses were pressed up against cage doors. I let Sweetie our hopefully pregnant flemmie and Rudy our french lop. Rudy came over and I gave him is treat and he hopped off. I gave Sweetie some small ones I had in my hand. I then switch the grapes to my other hand to pet Sweetie. Rudy came over and he could smell the grapes I used to have in my hand that was petting Sweetie. He followed my hand as it brushed her. Rudy came up heavily sniffing and nudged my had to show him there were no grapes in it.

He then binkied and hopped into his bed.

Hopefully this weekend I will start a photo spread of the oldest bun to the younger buns. 

Must go I am feeling funky so the meds are kicking it.

Good night.


----------



## Myia09

Ouch! That certainly sounds like a battle scar.


----------



## Fancy77

I think your photo idea is quite lovely I cant wait


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Last night Wabbitmom and I felt so terrible. Igot Moo Moo out to get her nails trimmed and we nicked a nail on 3 paws. Each one bled a little too, poor girl had blood on her nice white fur.

I brought out Pudge and Wabbitmom asked me "you want to trim her nails too?" I said no just brought her out to pet while we watched tv. She sighs relief and said she couldn't do anymore nails tonight, Moo Moo's debacle traumatized her too much.

Pudge enjoyed her time out and making my dark blue t-shirt nice and white.

I also had let Rudy run around the bunny room while I had Pudge out and it was nice to see this big fluffy french lop do some binkies.


----------



## Dragonrain

I did nails last night too. Luckily I didn't nick anyone but Ziggy acts like I do. He'll jump and freak out every nail I cut, even though I try to stay well away from the quick. Too bad I can't use the dremmel on the bunnies like I do for the dog. Then again knowing drama king Ziggy, I'm sure he'd still act like I was tortouring him.

Hows the bite doing? I think it's so weird - because I had Nibbles for 15 years and then Zeus for 2, along with my thee current rabbits, but I've never gotten a bite that drew blood. Zeus use to nip me when he wanted me to move out of his way, but never hard enough that it would break the skin. He got my mom pretty good once though.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

My cut is doing better, its starting to scab over. Looking at my injury, from breaking up Tiny's and Carmel's scuffle,the past couple of days, I should have gone and gotten a couple of stitches. Oh well not my first rabbit related injury and certainly not my last.

Well I have been neglecting pictures for a while now so I am going to post a few. This might be a little picture heavy, but I've never heard of anyone complaining about it.

Here are some pictures from a couple of girls nights out over the past week or so.

This is Pudge, she is a Mini Lop, she will be 2 in May.












This is Oreo, she is a Dutch/Silver Martin mix, she is 3 this month. She is in her favorite hidey spot, right behind the food tub and next to Velvet.











This is Miss Nibbles, she is a Holland Lop and she will be 4 in February. She is a real sweet bun who likes to be held and petted. I got her as a birthday present from my son. She used to be quite the diva bun, but has settled down with age.











Sweetie is on the left and she is a Flemish Giant, Dutches is on the left. They were both waiting for the other to groom. Sweetie is just like her name, really sweet and gentle. She is also a super mom too. She will be 3 next month. Fellow RO member Peg, Tinysmom, has her daughter Nyx.











Nibbles and Sweetie






Dutchie is on the left and she is...a Dutch. She is my wifes bunny, Dutches came to live with us around mothers day in 2006 as a gift to my wonderful wife. The two of them bonded almost immediately. Dutches will be 4 in March.

Skippery is on the right and she will be 6 in May. She came home with us from a show one year. My son had wanted a lionhead and after a little pleading I caved in. It wasn't really hard though she is really cute and super sweet. Skippery loves to sit on your chest and get petted. If you stop she will inch closer to your face and stare at you until you resume petting. Skippery is the oldest in the herd.











This is Baby getting into the picture and Dutchie moving out of the way. Baby is a Netherland Dwarf Himalyan. She is my daughters bun. Baby doesn't know she is the smallest bun though. Baby will be 4 in March, she is a good girl.
















This is Miss Daisy Mae, a English Lop, she is 7 months old and quite a character. She won Best of Breed in her very first show over a senior doe. Daisy likes to be petted but not held. She will let you trance her for a minute but that is all. She demands to be out in the morning and evening during feeding and filling of water bottles. If she does not I get the back to let me know she is not pleased with my peformance as a slave.






This is her behind the food tublooking for something to get into.






This is her making her move on stealing the camera case.






I thought I had taken some of Blueberry but I guess I didn't. I have some pictures of Velvet my blue Flemish doe, but I am going to try and get some new ones this coming week. Hopefully these will hold everyone over until I do.


----------



## kherrmann3

They're all so cute! That second picture of Daisy Mae reminds me of the poster for "Jaws".


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> They're all so cute! That second picture of Daisy Mae reminds me of the poster for "Jaws".


Your right is does


----------



## Myia09

I love baby's tail! Soooo cute!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I asked my parents for an early birthday present, 3 months early, to get a cd/dvd player/burner for one of our computers so my daughter can plan her Sims game. 

That left me with some money to spend on myself. I always buy the annual Rabbits USA magazine. The pet store I have bought it at before has decided not to carry any magazines. So that was a wasted trip yesterday.

Today, my wife took me to one of my favorite burger joints 5 Guys Burger and Fries in Mishawaka. On the way home, we stopped at Borders book store and they had the Rabbits USA magazine. I avoided the Girls Scouts selling Thin Mint cookies and went straight to the checkout.

I still had some money left in my pocket and yes it was burning a hole in it. When I got home I ordered Basajuan by RO member Rosemary van Deuren. It should come in by the end of the week. I am really looking forward to reading it.

Karen gave the buns some Kale tonight when I was refilling water bottles. There was a lot of happy crunching going on.


----------



## Myia09

Money burns a hole in my pocket too..I never heard of that magazine. I will have to pick it up.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

The Mint Cookies are gross, I would of done the same thing.


----------



## TinysMom

This is not a criticism Dave - but I had not realized how much older your buns are getting (just like everyone else's). In my mind - so many of them are still the same age as the first time I read your descriptions of how you got them.

I have to share that Nyx is a sweetheart also - even if she's a bit of a diva bun. She claims the recliner for herself - which is ok - but when she leaves poops in it so everyone knows its hers....thats a bit much.

I think I forgot to post that she snuck into my bedroom a few days ago - also known as "Zeus' room"? Yeah...well..she came out of the fight a bit worse for wear - she now has a scar above her lip...I'm hoping it will heal up enough so she can be shown. I'm not sure if she got so scared that she bit her lip - or if Zeus nipped her.

Either way - since then she's been a bit less adventuresome and more mellow.

Then again - she got almost half a banana while mama was working on her boo boo....

I love your rabbits and we need MORE pictures - of the boys!


----------



## issyorabbit

cool pics. this is my rabbit.



.


----------



## Fancy77

WOW pics of the buns r real nice. Sweetie is my favorite , but gosh is Daisy getting huge and what a doll, she could b a model


----------



## myheart

Eeeeep!!! Bunny Lips!!!! You are so killing me with this pic of Daisy's lips!!! 

Smooch--smooch--smooch.... Kiss those bunny lips for me!!!

myheart


----------



## Myia09

E lops def IMO have the cutest faces!


----------



## issyorabbit

soooo cute!:inlove:.my rabbit does that all the time when i go to his cage.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here are a couple of pictures of Tiny, REW Nethie buck, Titan, Black Flemish buck and Rudy, French Lop "it".

Rudy just chillin







Tiny






Titan, pardon the mess in the background I was in the middle of cleaning cages.






This would have been a good picture of Tiny and Titan, but just as I clicked the shutter Titan moved.


----------



## Fancy77

they r wonderful pics...the mess just means u put time and effort into socializing them


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here are some pictures I took tonight of Mr. Carmel.


----------



## Myia09

Haha I love the huge difference in teh Flemish and REW


----------



## wabbitmom12

[align=center]*Can't you see that I am a Handsome Bun?*[/align]
[align=left]





[/align]


----------



## Fancy77

What a cutie...how old is Carmel

I would love some clarification if u dont mind. You own such a multitude of buns, you show, and breed, but which ones do u do that with?? How did u come to own so many different varieties and which breed do u focus on the most??

Thx Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> What a cutie...how old is Carmel
> 
> I would love some clarification if u dont mind. You own such a multitude of buns, you show, and breed, but which ones do u do that with?? How did u come to own so many different varieties and which breed do u focus on the most??
> 
> Thx Denise



Carmel is a little over ayear. 

Now I'll be the first to admit I have not met a bunny I didn't like. We had a few buns before we settled on Flemish Giants. Some of them were rescues.


Carmel - he's apet/show bun. 
Titan -pet/show bun we also breed him. 
Rudy - pet bun he was a rescue. 
Oreo - pet snuggle bun, she was a door prize at a rabbit show. She's not showable. 
Sweetie - pet/breed doe. 
Tiny - pet/show bun. 
Daisy Mae - pet/show bun. 
Blueberry - pet, she was a rescue from a bad breeder. 
Moo Moo - pet, she was a rescue frompeoplewho were not takinggood care of her. 
Pudge - pet/show bun. 
Velvet - pet/retired breed & show bun. 
Nibbles - pet/retired show bun. 
Skippery - pet/show bun. 
Dutches - pet snuggle bunny. 
Baby - pet/retired show bun.
We had to take a break from breeding our flemish due to financial issues. If Sweetie does not have a litter this time, she will be retired. I don't breed unless I have enough cage space, in case it takes time to find the kits homes. I won't give a bun to someone I don't think can take care of it.

You can see that I listed all the buns as pets first and whether they are show buns second. They are all pets to me and I love each one very much.


----------



## Fancy77

wow that cleared up a lot Dave lol thx

So u got into breeding first or second?? I could have missed it but do u go to a lot of shows?? I dont see u talking about it...

Then Oreo's info tweaked my interest...they give door prizes at shows?? thats kinda cool. I will b stalking shows now just to get another Flemish baby lol 

If you r a breeder what makes you go to the rescues?? or did u get the rescue buns another way??

I hope this isnt too many questions for u..sorry


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> wow that cleared up a lot Dave lol thx
> 
> So u got into breeding first or second?? I could have missed it but do u go to a lot of shows?? I dont see u talking about it...
> 
> Then Oreo's info tweaked my interest...they give door prizes at shows?? thats kinda cool. I will b stalking shows now just to get another Flemish baby lol
> 
> If you r a breeder what makes you go to the rescues?? or did u get the rescue buns another way??
> 
> I hope this isnt too many questions for u..sorry



I got into breeding second. I haven't gone to many shows lately due to finances, gas expenses for the day etc. I also limit myself to shows within a two hour radius, no hotel then. 

The rabbit shows I have been too have rabbits as door prizes, mostly pedigreed rabbits. Oreo was part of mixed breed rabbits and they were wanting a home for her.

The other rescues were rabbits we got called about because people didn't know what to do with the rabbit. Moo Moo was at a pet store we used to get our rabbit food from and her owner said she was a mean rabbit and didn't want her anymore. The pet shop took Moo Moo and asked us if we would take her. Like I said I haven't met a rabbit I don't like. I had cage space and I took her home so she would know what its like to be wanted. Moo Moo is one of the sweetest rabbits I have ever come across, mean rabbit indeed, morons. Rudy was dropped off at a rabbit club members house by one of their friends who had to move suddenly. She did not have the space at the time to take him so she called me and I did so I took him in. He's a sweet natured rabbit who is addicted to banana chips, dried grapes and craisins.

I don't mind the questions at all.


----------



## TinysMom

The first post in the link may help you know more about Dave and Karen's herd.

Their story of how they got their bunnies is amazing...


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> We had to take a break from breeding our flemish due to financial issues.* If Sweetie does not have a litter this time, she will be retired.* I don't breed unless I have enough cage space, in case it takes time to find the kits homes. I won't give a bun to someone I don't think can take care of it.
> 
> You can see that I listed all the buns as pets first and whether they are show buns second. They are all pets to me and I love each one very much.


You do know where you can get a breeding pair (or trio) if you want to get into light greys - right????

They won't be ready to breed for a while - but I think you'd LOVE their personalities....which reminds me - I need to upload the videos I just took.


----------



## Fancy77

*TinysMom wrote: *


> The first post in the link may help you know more about Dave and Karen's herd.
> 
> Their story of how they got their bunnies is amazing...


Thx Peg that helps a lot. I was looking at Dave's Blogs, but all I could find were the Wabbit Herd ones. 


Thx Dave I appreciate you humoring me with the answers to all these question...U ROCK!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yesterday was a nightmare! I was in two accidents, one a guy ran a red light and hit the rear of my car, little damage, no one hurt, went to work. On my way home from work it had been snowing and as I was making a turn my car slid into the curb and messed up the front end. No one hurt but that was a knockout blow to my car. So it sits until the money comes available to get it fixed. Anyways...

I have blocked off access to the area behind Velvets cage and Babys. Evidently Daisey has take this as a challenge. I have it blocked off by a small bunny carrier, well she has been hard at work at getting past this inconvenience. So I put up a plastic lid to a tub I use to hold the bunny litter. This has seemed to make it a quest now. Never have I seen a bun study, ponder and work at removing an obstacle before.


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh no, scary! Sorry about the car, although I'm glad no one got hurt!

I'm a little late, but adorable pictures!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks


----------



## kherrmann3

Ouch! Talk about a bad automotive day! Thankfully, no one was hurt, though! 

Why does it seem like all English lops are little stinkers?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Any time I have put up a barrier, I think Daisy see's it as a challenge to her authority. Like Your telling me I can't go back there, how dare you!

This morning as I was checking food and water, Tiny, our REW Nethie was doing binkies in his cage. 

Whenever I opened the cages to fill food dishes I always give the bunny's a pet, even if they didn't want one. Lately when I open their cages especially in the morning they all are coming to the door for a few pets. Its hard to spend too much time with each of them though, it would make me late for work. They may not get as many as they would like but they get a few. In the evenings they get all they want.


----------



## hartleybun

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Never have I seen a bun study, ponder and work at removing an obstacle before.


you havent met my roxy.......


----------



## hln917

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Its hard to spend too much time with each of them though, it would make me late for work. They may not get as many as they would like but they get a few. In the evenings they get all they want.



I know the feeling. Sebastian is now following me to the door.Hate that I can't spend more time with him in the morning. Sometimes I'm tempted to sneak him into work!

Glad to know you're ok from the accident.


----------



## kherrmann3

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Never have I seen a bun study, ponder and work at removing an obstacle before.
> 
> 
> 
> you havent met my roxy.......
Click to expand...

Our old foster, Berry-Boo, was an escape artist. She was a mini-rex. You could see the little bunny-mind-wheels turning when you would put a new "obstacle" in her way. It must be a mini-rex/rex/E-lop thing. They all have the same-shaped face, so maybe they're closer in breeding than the other breed rabbits? Does that make sense? It's the mischief gene at play...


----------



## hartleybun

:yeahthat:i know what you mean Kelly! when i look at Roxy i can see the cogs turning! and she looks so sweet and innocent too:X


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Today, I was on the couch, watching Phoenix Animal Cops. I was holding Pudge and she decided to hop up on the back of the couch. Once there she turned around and looked at me as if to say "ok I got up here and Ihave no idea how to get down". So naturally I had to go get the camera.








I am so glad that I discovered another use for puppy training pads. There are two corners that the bunny's seem to like to mark. I have a litter box in one spot, some don't want to use it, so I put one in front of it. They also like the area around the floor lamp, so I've put one there. They have saved me a lot of time doing clean ups. When I change bunny litter they get changed too. 

Tonight I was filling bottles,food dishes,replenishing hay tubes and racks. Rudy's cage was open and he hopped out to see what I was doing. When he realized I wasn't giving out treats he turned around and went back to his cage. 

I also opened Sweeties cage and she hopped out and started to groom herself. She was making herself all pretty in front of Titan. Titan was laying down snoozing then realized she was out and went crazy. He started running around in circles, then pacing back and forth, then was sticking his nose out through the wire sniffing heavily. He went through this the entire time she was out. When I put her back in her cage, Titan then wentback to lounging.

When I finally did hand out treats instead of eating his banana chip out in the room he grabbed it and hopped back into his cage happily crunching away.


----------



## Fancy77

I love that dewlap!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I forgot to mention some good news that happened last week.

My middle son, Josh, has gotten a second part time job doing what he loves working with pc's and networks. A friend of mine who has his own firm hired him. He told me that he has never had an employee that didn't require a couple ofmonths training. He asked Josh to build a couple of pc's and Josh went right to work. My friend was really impressed.

Always nice to here nice things about your kids from someone else.


----------



## Fancy77

OH wow I bet u guys are VERY proud to have raised such a great kid...kudos to you both and Josh, he is very impressive young man!!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

When he graduates from High School he will be one college English class away from an associates degree in IT/Networking.

I got baby out to give her some lovin and she and I have been watching Cake Boss. During a commercial I decided it would be a good time to put her away in her cage. I walked into the bunny room and I went to put baby down so she could hop back into her cage. I noticed Velvets cage door was open and I didn't see her any where. Baby hops off to her cage and I notice inside her cage is Velvet! The cage has enough room for Velvet, Flemish giant, to lay down and stretch out. Velvet would not come out either. Baby is hopping over her and Velvet is getting irritated. I was thinking oh no, they are going to fight. So I had to reach in and drag Velvet out!

I would have gotten a picture, but I was afraid they might bite each other. It was hilarious this big rabbit in a cage designed for a Nethie.


----------



## TinysMom

I promise I'm not trying to hijack your thread - but your story reminded me of how Tiny LOVED to be in the smaller cages...he'd oftentimes sneak into GingerSpice's cage (or Miss Bea's cage). One time - Miss Bea locked him IN her cage and took off (I only know because I came in and found him locked in the cage and she was the only other one in the room).

Anyway - here is a picture of a big bun in a little cage...






I'm sure Velvet was much cuter though...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Very cute bunny there Peg!


----------



## Dragonrain

lol Cake Boss!! My fiance and I have been watching that a lot lately. That bakery is only like 20 mins away from where we live.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Is the stuff as good as it looks?


----------



## pOker

oh my goodness-I dont know where to start..
All your bunnies are just GORGEOUS!!!

i LOVE that show Cake Boss..and I am getting my birthday cake from there this year!


----------



## Dragonrain

> Is the stuff as good as it looks?


Yum yeah it's good! We've never gotten anything really fancy there though. My fiance loves their crumb cake. I told him the other night that we should get our wedding cake there. 

Every Monday night now we watch Cake Boss and get cake cravings lol. Last night I made a chocolate/strawberry cake to have while we where watching. :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I wonder if they wouldship a crumb cake to Indiana?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

For those who don't know the stories of my pointer Charlie he is not the brightest bulb in the chandelier, but he is protective of the wife, kids and house, he is also a clown and a cuddle pup. Charlie will also eat anything, he's eaten 5 pounds of chocolate, candy in foil wrappers and anything else he can get into.

I tell you that to tell you this. Last night my wife and I were trimming Sweeties teeth and nails. Charlie was going after the pieces of nail and teeth that were flying off as they were snipped. We looked over and there is Charlie licking up one of Sweeties nails and chomping away.


----------



## Fancy77

Thats funny and gross wrapped into one lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Wabbitmom has declared thata certain cerealneeds to be rinsed down into the disposal and not just dumped in the sink. She was asking who (looking at me) put bunny poo in the sink! She then took a closer look and realized that the bunny poo is really Coco Puffs.


----------



## Myia09

Haha..I really should pull a prank on james and dump some coco puffs in his clothing bag or something!


----------



## Fancy77

:roflmao:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Faster then a falling crasin, more powerful then a phone book, its super Pudge bunny.

Pudge has been getting more lovey lately and in the morning she insists on at least 5 minutes of nose rubs. Tonight after I had cleaned cages and before I vacuumed the bunny room I got her out and let her wonder around while I sat on the floor. She came over for pets, explored the room and decided that she had enough time out. Her cage is on top of Velvets which is a two NIC panel cottage, she came over to Velvets cage stoop/telescoped as far as she could go, sat down (at this point I could see something was churning in her bunny brain, but I had no idea what) when she sprung up and almost made it into her cage.

She was just a little off in her calculations, otherwise she would have made it. About the time she jumped and before I could react, she rotated herself and lept back to the floor. I then went and without any effort to runaway from me like usual when I try and put her back, she sat there and let me pick her up. When she was level with her cage door she shot out of my arms into her humble abode.

Always full of surprises bunny's are, I guess that is why I love them so much. You could never have told me 20 years ago, that I would have 15 bunny's in my house and that I would tend to their every whim, I would have said you were looney.


----------



## Fancy77

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Faster then a falling crasin, more powerful then a phone book, its super Pudge bunny.


:roflmao:


----------



## cheryl

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Wabbitmom has declared thata certain cerealneeds to be rinsed down into the disposal and not just dumped in the sink. She was asking who (looking at me) put bunny poo in the sink! She then took a closer look and realized that the bunny poo is really Coco Puffs.


Haha.. now that made me laugh!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here are some pictures of Baby, Titan and Nibbles.












Titan after his nail trimming.
















Titan heading back to the bunny room.






Nibbles waiting for her nightly nose rubs


----------



## Fancy77

those r great pics..it is funny how u like Military time ha ha ha I had to count on my fingers what time it actually was when u took those pics lmao


----------



## Wabbitdad12

After 20+ years in themilitary I just got use to the 24 hour time.


----------



## Fancy77

That is funny I can tell u like that kind of system lol it must have taken karen a bit to get used to it in the begining


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yeah it did, at first she couldn't tell a cargo plane from a fighter, then when her parents came to visit one Thanksgiving, she's point at the flightline and telling them there is a F-4, F-16, thats a C-141 I was so proud.:biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Yeah it did, at first she couldn't tell a cargo plane from a fighter, then when her parents came to visit one Thanksgiving, she's point at the flightline and telling them there is a F-4, F-16, thats a C-141 I was so proud.:biggrin2:


:roflmao:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I just got done tending to my furry masters. Per norm, I let Daisy out, this morning she shifted her attention from trying to get into the hallway to getting behind Titans cage. I had my back to his cage when I hear this big comotion and there is Daisy inbetween the NIC panels I had put in place to keep her out.

So I go get my wire snips, cut the cable ties, and let her extract herself. I had that blocked off particularly because the cords to the lamps are plugged behind his cage. She gets herself up, I re-establish the barriers and go back to caring for the bunny's. I here some more banging etc and there she is pulling on a cable tie trying to get back behind Titans cage.

That bun!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I keep old phone books to give the bunny's something to shred etc. Last night I went into the bunny room to give them their treats and put them to bed when I noticed Tiny our REW nethie doing a dead bunny flop. Then I got a look at his white feed and noticed how black they were.

All the phone book pages came out of his cage and Daisy's. Rabbit shows coming up and all their paws were the color of Titan.


----------



## Fancy77

HA ha ha...how do u fix that Dave??


----------



## Wabbitdad12

With a lot of bunny spit and groomin!


----------



## Myia09

I love the cuddling photos!


----------



## Fancy77

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> With a lot of bunny spit and groomin!


OH lol I thought there was a more unique kinda solution...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I have discovered a great way to wake up in the morning. The following ingredients are necessary for this to work:


Your car is being repaired.
You need to get a ride to work.
18 year old with Mazda Miata.
Fresh snow, approximately 4 inches.
Now combine ingredients and add 18 year old who is still driving like item #4 does not exist.

I decided to keep my eyes closed, I figured best not to know what is happening.


----------



## Fancy77

:roflmao:

that sounds like the ingredients to an early grave...glad u r ok lol


----------



## Torchster

Well, there went one of yer 9 lives. I hope that the car is fixed soon.


----------



## kherrmann3

Ouch. I hope that you didn't have a heart attack! Seems like you got back in one piece. Congrats on surviving! (Hope the bunny paws clean up soon!)


----------



## kirbyultra

Dave, Titan looks like a toy bunny like that. It's amazing just how cuddly some buns are. Mine are so not like that! *jealous*


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This morning very late, the bunny's got brunch. No breakfast today, I slept in.

Per the normal routine, I let Daisy out. Now Daisy I believe is always looking out for new areas she is not supposed to get into. This morning she discovered that she can hop on top of Blueberrys cage and check out what is in the closet.

Hmm, whats over here?







Hey, Blueberry, whats goingdown there?






The second time she jumped on top of Blueberry's cage, she landed in this tub that I carry water bottles in when I go to fill them up.



What's in this bag?








Hi, Dad, I'm not doing anything. I am just sitting here, doing nothing.






Later in the day, we got bun food, litter and some new toys for the herd. I got these baby links and sometoy cat balls with the bell in them. I hook a few links & balls to togetherand the buns have a toy they can pick up toss and makes noise.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I forgot to add, last night, Rudy's cage door was left open. When I went in to tend to my furry masters I found quite a mess. Rudy who normally has good potty habits left markers all over the room. 

I have puppy training pads in places the buns always go and always mark their turf. He at least marked on the pads and not on the carpet. Looks like he sat outside of Daisy's cage and teased her all night.

Titan got to show out his handsome physique at rabbit club, some of the newer members had never seen a rabbit that big. 

It wasnice that night because as we were getting out of the car, a woman and her son were getting out of their car. She had just moved back to the area and her son was joining 4-H rabbit club. We told her just follow us and got her son signed up and directed to the right group.


----------



## TinysMom

Any sign of babies coming?????


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well I put some hay in her cage the other night and she has it shoved all around the edges of her cage. She never has build a nest until after she has her baby's. If she is pregnant it should be any day now!


----------



## cheryl

I just love this picture...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks Cheryl.

The other day I posted a picture of Daisy looking into the closet wondering what wonders awaited their discovery by her. Well today while cleaning rabbit cages, I heard a comotion behind me looked didn't see anything. I didn't see Daisy either, but she likes to explore behind the food tub so I didn't think about it any longer.

Well I got up to get some more litter and who do I see in the closet, Miss Daisy.






I took this picture today of Sweetie just chillin.







Last night Pudge rested on my chest and enjoyed pets and nose rubs while watching the Olympics. This afternoon Rudy and I watch some more of the winter games. I don't know who nodded off first me or Rudy, it was a very relaxing afternoon.


----------



## Bassetluv

cheryl wrote:


> I just love this picture...



LOL...Bukkit Bunny! :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This has absolutely nothing to do with rabbits, but when has that stopped me!

Now I was a good boy this Valentines day. This morning around 1am I gave Karen a hug and wished her a happy Valentines day. When she woke up this morning I had just signed her card and then I gave it to her before we went to church.

However, I think we've been married too long. When we got home from church we had lunch, she had my card out, she said I am going to sit down for a minute then I'll give you your card. I went in to clean cages and when I came out to the living room she was snoozing. Can you get anymore romantic then that? Cage cleaning and naps!


----------



## Myia09

Tee hehe I think thats a cute valentines story!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> cheryl wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...Bukkit Bunny! :biggrin2:
Click to expand...

I think Miss Daisy just wanted to show off her looong beyootiful earz! It looks like she is just posing.


----------



## Fancy77

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> This has absolutely nothing to do with rabbits, but when has that stopped me!
> 
> Now I was a good boy this Valentines day. This morning around 1am I gave Karen a hug and wished her a happy Valentines day. When she woke up this morning I had just signed her card and then I gave it to her before we went to church.
> 
> However, I think we've been married too long. When we got home from church we had lunch, she had my card out, she said I am going to sit down for a minute then I'll give you your card. I went in to clean cages and when I came out to the living room she was snoozing. Can you get anymore romantic then that? Cage cleaning and naps!


:roflmao:

That is so romantic ha ha ha

we had kinda the same day. John watched Datona 500 and fell asleep while I sewed...We have been married 11 years, and that stuff is old hat. But u have one up on me Dave i didnt give John anything for V-day...But I made up for it since his B-day if friday


----------



## polishgurl47

lmao


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Daisy did it again this morning. Tugged on the gatea couple of times then up and over. Zoomed down the hall into the dining room, she refuses to listen that I don't have time for her to do that in the morning. That girl!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Daisy did it again this morning. Tugged on the gatea couple of times then up and over. Zoomed down the hall into the dining room, she refuses to listen that I don't have time for her to do that in the morning. That girl!




Ditto! She did again, if she pulls this stunt again, which I don't doubt she will. In fact if she doesn't I will be really disappointed in her (please don't tell her). Di, make sure Yofi is in another room so he doesn't use his mind powers to send Daisy a message.

Good news is I got my car back today. Bad news I hope my refund is big enough to cover the loan my parents gave me against it.

My DVR died on me tonight and took with it 3 episodes of LOST. Now I just have to wait till next week for the new one to arrive. 

No TV! I might just have to start talking to the wife! Well on the plus side I will be able to finish the Rabbits USA magazine and probably get a start on Rosemary Van Deuren's book Basajaun.


----------



## TinysMom

Why not go to www.hulu.com and watch your tv shows there? Its FREE!!!

I can recommend Bones, 24, Castle, Human Target and I forget the others I watch there. I know Lost is on there too - or at least I was thinking I saw it on there.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Oh I love you Peg! Whew, I thought I was going to have to talk to Karen and share feelings.

Just thought I would mention it. I have noticed that I have this feeling with only one rabbit in my herd, Daisy, that I am playing a battle of wits and I am losing.


----------



## TinysMom

I truly believe Nyx arranged for Daisy to enter your life so you wouldn't miss Nyx so much....because she's tried to teach her everything she knows (and gone to Sophia for extra tips and pointers).

Just one thing - don't let Daisy know about hulu....not sure if there is bunny porn on there or not -but with your luck - Karen would find it on the computer...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I can see this no tv is going to be a problem. I need to go to bed but I am sitting here at the pc. 

There was a sad local news story this week. A contractor for the gas company cut a gas pipe to a house causing it to explode. Luckily, no was at home but the couple lost their pet rabbits. The husband said in the interview he and his wife married late in life and the rabbits were their kids. He said he would talk to them in the mornings before he left for work. You can tell it really sadden him. 

I contacted the reporter, via email, to see if he could put me in contact with them. I told him I would like to help them get a bunny back into their life.


----------



## Fancy77

WOW Dave that is soooo nice of u. a very sad story, i hope they can get back on there feet.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> WOW Dave that is soooo nice of u. a very sad story, i hope they can get back on there feet.


It was an awful explosion. 4 houses were destroyed. I was also moved by the fact that one gentleman had just had a heart attack a week before. 

The community is coming together to provide the families with some of the essentials, but you know how it is. Some of the things that are lost are sentimental/irreplaceable. I'm sure they all were happy to escape with their lives, but it still has to be very difficult.


----------



## Fancy77

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Dave that is soooo nice of u. a very sad story, i hope they can get back on there feet.
> 
> 
> 
> It was an awful explosion. 4 houses were destroyed. I was also moved by the fact that one gentleman had just had a heart attack a week before.
> 
> The community is coming together to provide the families with some of the essentials, but you know how it is. Some of the things that are lost are sentimental/irreplaceable. I'm sure they all were happy to escape with their lives, but it still has to be very difficult.
Click to expand...

this made me cry more...so so very sad. 4 houses wow...and a heart attack omg of all the luck to say the least. 

You kneve know how good u have it till some thing like this happens. I am blessed. Even thought they r happy they r alive I am sure devastation has hit every one hard.

ON a side note: how u r taking it that u have no TV??? r u forced to talk to Dave now...sorry if u r...lmao


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Dave that is soooo nice of u. a very sad story, i hope they can get back on there feet.
> 
> 
> 
> It was an awful explosion. 4 houses were destroyed. I was also moved by the fact that one gentleman had just had a heart attack a week before.
> 
> The community is coming together to provide the families with some of the essentials, but you know how it is. Some of the things that are lost are sentimental/irreplaceable. I'm sure they all were happy to escape with their lives, but it still has to be very difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this made me cry more...so so very sad. 4 houses wow...and a heart attack omg of all the luck to say the least.
> 
> You kneve know how good u have it till some thing like this happens. I am blessed. Even thought they r happy they r alive I am sure devastation has hit every one hard.
> 
> ON a side note: how u r taking it that u have no TV??? r u forced to talk to Dave now...sorry if u r...lmao
Click to expand...

Yes, sadly, we are forced to communicate! :biggrin2: It is a scary thing....soon, we might have to hold hands or something. :shock:

LOL, oh my poor hubby...he is just SO picked on. It's very sad, really. *small teardrop*

Having no TV doesnt bother me so much. I have shows that I like to watch, but we usually record on the DVR and I watch them whenever. I rarely sit down and just say, "Hm, let's see what's on TV."


----------



## Fancy77

ha ha ha 

my downfall here is I forget to communicate...I forget what ppl tell me and so does he. 

I watch TV in winter, when i actually am able to sit. But weekends I watch a lot while i sew.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> ha ha ha
> 
> my downfall here is I forget to communicate...I forget what ppl tell me and so does he.
> 
> I watch TV in winter, when i actually am able to sit. But weekends I watch a lot while i sew.



Yes, I know how you feel. My memory took a vacation a few years ago, and has not been seen since! When HE is relying on me to remember something for HIM, then we are really in trouble 

I have also been known to ask my kids the same question twice in the same 5 minutes. When they answer again, rolling their eyes, of course, then I say, "Oh, yeah! I remember you saying that." :foreheadsmack:

A mind is a terrible thing to...lose.


----------



## Fancy77

I know I lost mine the minute my 1st kid was born...there is a reward if it is found lol


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I know I lost mine the minute my 1st kid was born...there is a reward if it is found lol


:yeahthat: DITTO!


----------



## hartleybun

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> I have also been known to ask my kids the same question twice in the same 5 minutes. When they answer again, rolling their eyes, of course, then I say, "Oh, yeah! I remember you saying that." :foreheadsmack:
> 
> A mind is a terrible thing to...lose.


:yeahthat: this is me!!! oh im so glad im not the only one who does this. i've also started forgetting the names of things - dishwasher, fridge etc....


----------



## Wabbitdad12

> Yes, I know how you feel. My memory took a vacation a few years ago, and has not been seen since!


A few years ago?:laugh::roflmao:


----------



## Torchster

Looks like Wabbitdad wants to sleep on the couch, again. I hope it's comfortable!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Torchster wrote: *


> Looks like Wabbitdad wants to sleep on the couch, again. I hope it's comfortable!!


Very comfortable. First thing I check before buying a couch!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

If Sweetie was pregnant she would have had the kits on Tuesday. I am debating on whether I want to try again or let her retire and just be her lovable self.

I tried to block off the hallway so the buns could run out of the bunny room and explore the mysteries of the hallway. Dutchie was cautious at first but as she became more comfortable she got braver. Her and Baby played chase and when Dutches would just turn her body around, zoom Baby was back into her cage.

Now the buns would go down the hallway and stop at the barricade, telescope and hop back down to the bunny room. All did except Miss Daisy, she saw the gate was open, hopped down the hallway looked at the barrier and gave me the expression of "you have got to me kidding me" then proceeded to hop over it and into the living room. I mean Titan who is 20+ pounds just examined it and was like interesting and hopped back to the bunny room. He could easily have just pushed past it or hopped over it.

Not since Thumper have I had a rabbit with this much attitude.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I can't explain what Daisy did without pictures so later tonight I will post the pictures and what happened. She out did herself this morning.


----------



## hartleybun

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I can't explain what Daisy did without pictures so later tonight I will post the pictures and what happened. She out did herself this morning.


:yawn: it's way past my bedtime so i will have to see what daisy did tomoro! she seems to be on par with my roxy for attitude


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> If Sweetie was pregnant she would have had the kits on Tuesday. I am debating on whether I want to try again or let her retire and just be her lovable self.


What does Karen think? 

Since we're coming onto springtime, etc. - I'm sorta inclined to say "try again" as we get closer to April/May because maybe she would be more ready.

When you retire her - will you be neutering her so she doesn't get cancer? 

I think if she was me - and if I still wanted babies out of her (since folks like me have her babies and you don't have any yourself) - I'd keep trying once it gets a bit warmer.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am inclined to try one more time with Sweetie. 

Well as promised I now have the pictures uploaded of what Daisy did this morning to out do herself.

See gate on left, see trash can on right, she jumped over the gate and straight into the trash can. I heard the comotion and stepped out into the hallway to intercept her but didn't see anything. I then heard scratching come from trash can and looked in. This time I went and got the camera to get some pictures of her.


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

Hi. I'm guilty of often reading your blog, thoroughly enjoying it, and never posting. But I just couldn't resist to comment on Daisy today. She is so cute and such a character! I love the pictures!

This must of been the day for English Lops to leap tall gates in a single bound! Pongo, my elop, leaped to the top of a 3 grid-high NIC gate. I caught him just before he was about to make the plunge down to the other side. This was the first time he had attempted this particular feat. I hope Daisy hasn't been emailing him with tips!

Hmmm...perhaps I should go purchase a tall trash can to put on the other side of the gate, for the next time Pongo trys to jump it. At least then I will know where to find him. lol.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you, I am glad you have enjoyed it.

How long have you had Pongo? Another member on here that has an e-lop, Bassetluv, once told me E-lop's are the clowns of the bunny world.


----------



## hartleybun

Never2ManyBunnies wrote:


> This must of been the day for English Lops to leap tall gates in a single bound! .



not just e-lops - if roxy cant leap it then she eats her way thru it


----------



## wabbitmom12

Buns with attitude!


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack your blog with tails of my rabbit. It's just that there are days, that if I didn't know better, I would swear rabbits are somehow communicating with each other - even remotely. 

I have had Pongo for about 5 months; he is just under 1 year old now. And he is still surprising me and outsmarting me too often. I think Bassetluv is right about them being the "clowns of the bunny world". And I wouldn't want it any other way!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Never2ManyBunnies wrote: *


> Sorry, didn't mean to hijack your blog with tails of my rabbit. It's just that there are days, that if I didn't know better, I would swear rabbits are somehow communicating with each other - even remotely.
> 
> I have had Pongo for about 5 months; he is just under 1 year old now. And he is still surprising me and outsmarting me too often. I think Bassetluv is right about them being the "clowns of the bunny world". And I wouldn't want it any other way!



Oh, no need to apologeize. I love hearing stories about other peoples buns, especially when their buns are doing similiar things.

Bunny's do communicate with each other, they are secretly plotting to take over the world. The cuteness is part of the plan.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Titan and Sweetie are a cute couple. I decided to get them together one more time and after Titan was done each time he groomed her and cuddled up next to her for a couple of minutes each time.

Right now we have a winter storm advisory, rain/ice changng to snow and back again. I am so glad I didn't wait any longer and go tires for the front of my car. 

Well not much to write about today. All the buns are doing well and waiting patiently or not depending on which way you interpret the thumping for me to feed them. Last night I had bought some romaine and when I left the room I had a lot of happy lettuce crunching bunny's. My son's girlfriend bought the buns some yorgurt treats which they enjoyed last night. Although, Tiny, was holding out for the banana treats since last night they were in the rotation. I caved and gave him one.

The thumping is not diminishing, so I better be a good slave and tend to my furry masters.


----------



## TinysMom

I love watching the rabbits snuggle together "afterwards". 

Its always so sweet...


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am inclined to try one more time with Sweetie.
> 
> Well as promised I now have the pictures uploaded of what Daisy did this morning to out do herself.
> 
> See gate on left, see trash can on right, she jumped over the gate and straight into the trash can. I heard the comotion and stepped out into the hallway to intercept her but didn't see anything. I then heard scratching come from trash can and looked in. This time I went and got the camera to get some pictures of her.



Ha ha! I love seeing Daisy get into mischief-- she seems very adventurous! ^_^


----------



## kherrmann3

It's like she's thinking, "Dad! Stop taking pictures and HELP!" 

Cute! I want an E-lop so bad!


----------



## Bassetluv

> Bunny's do communicate with each other, they are secretly plotting to take over the world. The cuteness is part of the plan.



Um, Dave...don't let them know that you know this. Once the rabbit's secret code is out, they have no choice but to silence the squealer, you know. I'd be vewy, vewy careful if I were you....:shock:

Glad you had your camera when Daisy took the plunge...it's hilarious when they get into mischief and then get themselves into trouble for it!

*Never2manybunnies, do you have a blog for Pongo and your other bunnies? I'd love to see him (okay, I'll stop being lazy and go check.)


----------



## TinysMom

Dave - I would be very very careful when you get up some morning...that you don't stumble into a trash can very carefully placed outside your bedroom door....


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Dave - I would be very very careful when you get up some morning...that you don't stumble into a trash can very carefully placed outside your bedroom door....


:laugh:

(And then Miss You-Know-Who would be doing a bunny victory dance: :bunnydance


----------



## hln917

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Dave - I would be very very careful when you get up some morning...that you don't stumble into a trash can very carefully placed outside your bedroom door....
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> (And then Miss You-Know-Who would be doing a bunny victory dance: :bunnydance: )
Click to expand...



And instead of still photos, Wabbitmom will be taking videos!!:roflmao:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

She would too!


----------



## RandomWiktor

Hahaha! Oh, those pictures are priceless! Too funny, looks like something my cat would get himself into.


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

> Bunny's do communicate with each other, they are secretly plotting to take over the world. The cuteness is part of the plan.


Oh great! I can just imagine what my life will be like then. They will probably demand that I provide 8 hours of bunny nose rubs per day, plant a large garden with lots of fresh herbs, and replace all my furniture with tunnels andcardboard boxes. I better go get some craisins and beg forgiveness for the mornings they have received breakfast a little later then they would like! 

*Bassetluv - I don't have a blog for the buns yet. I will have to consult with them and see if I will be granted their blessings to post their portraits and discuss their antics.


----------



## The-Family-O

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am inclined to try one more time with Sweetie.
> 
> Well as promised I now have the pictures uploaded of what Daisy did this morning to out do herself.
> 
> See gate on left, see trash can on right, she jumped over the gate and straight into the trash can. I heard the comotion and stepped out into the hallway to intercept her but didn't see anything. I then heard scratching come from trash can and looked in. This time I went and got the camera to get some pictures of her.




LOL! This was just what I needed. Too funny! I will have to keep up with you and your crew


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Last night when I was cleaning cages, I had most of the doe's out, some were exploring some played and some just picked a corner and sat. I had left Sweeties cage open in case she wanted to come out.

I got to Carmel's cage and let him out and I let Titan out of his cage. The two of them explored around chase each other. Carmel started being a pest so I put him back into his cage. Suddenly, Sweetie shot out of her cage with Titan in hot pursuit! I had forgotten to close her cage door, as quickly as she bolted out, she was back in. Titan continued with his exploration then instead of laying down in front of Sweeties cage he lays down in front of Daisy's cage, he's a player!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Daisy is going to be the death of me yet! Normal morning routine, get water bottles, feed buns, open curtains and get ready for work.

I am in the bathroom filling water bottles when I hear a slight commotion at the bunny gate. I peak down the hall to see what Daisy is up to. I then see this bunny head with long ears looking up over the trash can as if to say "good no one saw me do it again" look. I go to get the camera and she has gotten herself out and taken off past me down the hallway. I give chase and put her back in the room, I am now replacing water bottles and suddenly she is up over the gate and down the hallway. I pursue, capture a very reluctant rabbit and put her back into the bunny room. I am tell her at this point Daisy I don't have time for this now.

I go to fill food dishes, keeping a very watchful eye on her now. I look over and she is sitting up on her hind legs in front of the gate. She is looking at me as if to time her jump when I will be farthest from the gate. I tell Daisy oh no young lady, back into your cage you go. I get the bunny back for that.

What a rabbit, can't help but love her.


----------



## Myia09

Aww so cute 
My El is the same way!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Some where in the genetic make up of e-lops there's a mischievous gene.


----------



## The-Family-O

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Daisy is going to be the death of me yet! Normal morning routine, get water bottles, feed buns, open curtains and get ready for work.
> 
> I am in the bathroom filling water bottles when I hear a slight commotion at the bunny gate. I peak down the hall to see what Daisy is up to. I then see this bunny head with long ears looking up over the trash can as if to say "good no one saw me do it again" look. I go to get the camera and she has gotten herself out and taken off past me down the hallway. I give chase and put her back in the room, I am now replacing water bottles and suddenly she is up over the gate and down the hallway. I pursue, capture a very reluctant rabbit and put her back into the bunny room. I am tell her at this point Daisy I don't have time for this now.
> 
> I go to fill food dishes, keeping a very watchful eye on her now. I look over and she is sitting up on her hind legs in front of the gate. She is looking at me as if to time her jump when I will be farthest from the gate. I tell Daisy oh no young lady, back into your cage you go. I get the bunny back for that.
> 
> What a rabbit, can't help but love her.


I think I'm in love with her too! lol, I think it's so awesome that she has that kind of personality, alothough I'm sure you're not impressed most days hahahahaha


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here are some pictures of Velvet and I yesterday and a picture of Daisy caught shortly after her first escape this morning.

This picture was after a very long day.







If you look close you can see some big bunny teeth.


----------



## Myia09

So adorable


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I kept a closer watch on miss Daisy this morning, but she still managed to leap the gate. Her aim is off, though, right into the trash can again and I didn't even have it in the way!


----------



## kherrmann3

She's a heat-seaking missile for failure.  I would love to have E-lop shenanigans here!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I kept a closer watch on miss Daisy this morning, but she still managed to leap the gate. Her aim is off, though, right into the trash can again and I didn't even have it in the way!


I'm sure that I heard Daisy say, "Erm..., ah...., I did that...on purpose? Yesss. Um, on purpose. I meant to do that. Really! I was...um, AIMING...for the trash can."


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This morning she didn't even try.


----------



## hartleybun

:lookaround:lookaround:lookaround she's planning something.......


----------



## Myia09

Yeah that sounds fishy to me...in fact, sheriff didn't sleep on the bed this morning either...CONSPERICY WITH ELOPS?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I tell ya, rabbits around the world are plotting to take over!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Friday night I was exhausted, worked an extra hour and a half each night. May not sound like much, but when a good portion of your job is physical, at the end of the day you are worn out.

I really didn't want to clean cages, but knew I had to. So I went in the bunny room, got things ready and Daisy was banging on her cage door to be let out. I let Daisy out and let her explore, watched her do some binkies and give her some pets. Somewhere during this process I fell asleep, Daisy came by to check on me and would nudge my hand for some pets. I would pet her and think I need to get up and clean cages, that would be as far as it would get and I would be out.

After a while Daisy wasn't pleased with my pets as she started to gently nip my hand until it was in the right spot she wanted petted or scratched. Oh this didn't go on for too long only a 2-3 hours. Daisy was definitely enjoying this as one time I was petting her she stretched out. 

Finally, I got up and cleaned cages, fed and refilled water bottles.

This afternoon, I wanted to get the cages cleaned before the USA and Canada hockey game. I thought ok the usual hour or so to clean cages and put everything away. Carmels cage was a disaster, soI had to take out everything and vacuum his carpet, change litter. Got over to Pudge's cage and hers was the only one I had expected to give a thorough cleaning. Miss Pudge had turned over her litter box and pulled all the hay out of the hay basket and spread it all over her cage. So same thing got everything out, finally hers is cleaned. I go to clean Velvets and noticed hers needs a to have a in-depth cleaning. So now Pudge, Carmel and Velvets cage are extra clean. 

While typing this and talking to my wife, I just realized that I spent so much time on Carmels cage I forget to change the litter in Titans.

:foreheadsmack:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> This afternoon, I wanted to get the cages cleaned before the USA and Canada hockey game.


It's ok you didn't miss anything expect the USA LOSING


----------



## mandyjeank

OMG, you have some of the cutest buns ever. I love ur little escape artist!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yea I know, but I was hoping for a win since the Canadian ref in speed skating Disqualifed Apollo Ono for placing his hand on the guy in front of him and that guy fell but not on the Canadian who had his hand on the Korean and that guy fell.

But it was a good hockey game.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Sounds like poor loser over there


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Oh well, thats how it goes.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Mr. Titan is becoming quite the lover bun lately. He would come up to me get a few pets and hop off. Now he comes up next to me, by my side and bunny loafs and waits to be petted.

I may try and bond him and Sweetie this summer.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This morning after taking care of the buns, I was petting some of the buns, I got to petting Daisy. When I had stopped she hopped circles around me, it was an awwww moment. She can be fiesty, but she can also be very sweet.


----------



## Cabrissi

Aw, Daisy sounds like my Cinna... a spunky girl but she's really quite sweet as well.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I thought I would take a quick brake from laundry and post an update. I am also trying to get caught up on posting in RO because my DSL connection for the past week or so has been going up and down in speed, cutting in and out. 

After a romantic date of dinner at Steack n Shake, shopping at Wal-Mart* AND* grocery shopping at Krogers we came home to our DSL connection was out. Around 10pm Wabbitmom (Karen) had to type some reports for her mystery shopping trips, so we drove out to my office so she could get them done. I fell asleep on the couch and woke up at 2am. It was still out, when I got up this morning it was still out, around 9 or 10am it finally stayed up. So another call to Verizon on Monday.

I think Wabbitmom is going to have some real competition. This morining when I was taking care of the buns, Daisy, was hopping circles around me.

Miss Daisy once again foiled my attempt at keeping her out of a location I didn't want her to be able to go. I had blocked off the area behind some cages and when I returned from filling water bottles, guess who I found behind the cages, Miss Daisy. The more I tried to coax her out the more determined she was to go further.

Finally she came out and put her head down to let me know it was time for me to pet her. Lots of pets later, after my hand and arm were tired, she made a low grunting noise and circled me.


----------



## Fancy77

WOW what will Karen do with this stiff competition??? I wonder if you could have a contest...ummm who can run better circles around u...That would also b a great mating dance lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12

She's worried!

Almost 2 weeks now and my DSL connection is still terrible. Goes out daily from 7pm to 7 or 8am. I've talked to Verizon several times "We are sorry your having trouble, we have elevated this to our network trouble shooters, they are doing their best to resolve this issue." I have only talked to one local Verizon tech that actually cares, but he can only do so much. I am going to insist they give me some credit for having my dsl available only 1/2 the time.

:XGrrrr

This saturday is a rabbit show we are going to go to. Miss Daisy will get to strut her stuff, along with Mr. Titan, Mr. Carmel, Mr. Tiny and maybe Miss Pudge. Hopefully we will find a good black flemish doe for sale. Not very likely, butI can dream. 

I was in trouble with Nibbles Sunday night. I cleaned cages and was talking to her and she gave me the back and several loud "thumps". When I went to pick her up to hold her she went to the very back of her cage. Eventually, I held her and I think I was forgiven, the extra banana chips might have helped too.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well after almost two weeks of investigating, replacing lines, equipment, my dsl is still connected. It has been up longer then it has at night for the past two weeks. It went out for a moment at the usual time around 7pm but came right back up.

I will call it fixed if it stays up for the rest of the week.

Enough of that, thisSaturday is a rabbit show in Columbia City, Indiana. My daughter has plans, my son does not do mornings on Saturday. So it will be Karen and I and the bunny's. The last time it was just Karen and I at a rabbit show we had a good time.


----------



## TinysMom

Daisy finally decided to forgive you for the trash can incident....so she fixed the wire she'd chewed...

You know that's gotta be it...right? (It must be - cause Nyx told me that).


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Daisy finally decided to forgive you for the trash can incident....so she fixed the wire she'd chewed...
> 
> *You know that's gotta be it...right? (It must be - cause Nyx told me that).*


*:biggrin2:* Our little (BIG??) cohorts in crime!


----------



## Cabrissi

*fingerscrossed* your computer troubles are over... life without the internet, where would we be?!? *horrors* 

Good luck at your show, it's got to be great fun especially when you get away without the kids for a change! LOL


----------



## Fancy77

Good luck at the show!!!! Which buns r u taking???


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Miss Daisy will get to strut her stuff, along with Mr. Titan, Mr. Carmel, Mr. Tiny and maybe Miss Pudge


----------



## Fancy77

Thx Dave...I think i am a speed bump cuz even tho i cant find it right now, i think i recall u posting that.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

No problem, been there done that too. I'm just glad the car knows where to go in the morning and where to go in the evening.


----------



## Fancy77

Auto Pilot is a bonus


----------



## TinysMom

Dave - Nyx says you don't look old enough to be a grandpa...so she wants you to see her pictures since the babies are "light gray"...(maybe it will help age you???? Don't ask me..I'm not a rabbit).












She sends nose rubs to her mama and wants daddy Titan to come beat up Mercury for telling her she wouldn't have more than 3 or 4 babies....


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Titan is trying to get a flight now, I caught him on the computer checking prices.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This morning I got up as usual and started to take care of the bunny's. I was in the bathroom filling up water bottles when I heard a commotion. I looked down towards the bunny room and I didn't see anything. I looked in the bunny room and who did I not see Miss Daisy!

I looked where she usually explores and no bunny. I didn't see any long eared blur hop down the hallway, where in the world is she? I ran to the living room and looked, in the dining room no Daisy. I heard some more commotion from the bunny room and it was Daisy. She had gotten on top of Blueberry's cage and into the closet. The racket I heard the second time was her getting on top of Blueberry's cage and out of the closet. That rabbithad me looking in half the house for her. She was probablylaughing the entire time.

Last night was the 4-H rabbit club meeting, it also happened to be the night of some heavy rain. After the general meeting we break up into project groups. Except for the one kid who can't focus and interrupts, it went well. 

There was a woman who was selling some of her cages. Always on the lookout for a good deal, I bought one. Karen had been there a few minutes before with the station wagon. The key word being "had", so now I have toget this large cage 23 miles back home in the rain. The trunk of my 1995 cougar is spacious but not that spacious. I am in the rain, setting this cage on the ground, trying to open the trunk of my car. Finally the trunk opens up and I set the cage inside. 

Like I suspected couldn't get the whole bottom in the trunk. Now at this point I am hoping that I have rope, bungie cords, anything to keep the cage in the trunk on my long journey home. I am not under a street light, so I can't really see inside the trunk. Finally I remember my very tiny flashlight on my key chain, with the aid of this LED wonder I locate some rope.

Now I have rope, a tiny flashlight and yes its still raining. I am holding the little illuminating wonder with one hand trying to thread the rope through a open spot in the trunk with my other. Finally after much effort I have the cage secured inside the trunk. So I drive home and the rain is getting coming down harder and harder. After less then relaxing drive home I arrive. 

So I run my meeting stuff inside and it is still raining hard. Same process as before only in reverse. It took not quite as long as before but I got just as wet, at least I could skip my shower.


----------



## wabbitmom12

What Dave forgot to mention is, I had 5 bags of groceries in the trunk, including some frozen items that I wanted to _stay _frozen. 

So, I get home in the pouring rain, and the first (paper) bag I pull out of the station wagon had apparently been sitting in a previously unnoticed puddle of water. I got about a foot away from the vehicle, and WHAM!....a 32 ounce jar of spaghetti sauce hits the sidewalk, along with 2 bags of noodles, a box of salt, a bag of vegetables, and a 2nd jar of sauce, compliments of the bag which had been sitting in water, and now has a largehole in the bottom of it. 

And you know what happens when glass hits concrete. Yeah. 

And it's POURING rain....like, running off my nose, my hair looks like I just got out of the shower, the whole effect. So I stand there, in the dark, in the pouring rain, trying to decide whether I want to even try to clean up glass and spaghetti sauce when I can't even see. 

I decided against it. 

And then I got to retrieve the other items off the side walk,and carry the other 4 bags into the house, trying not to experience Broken Grocery Bag,Episode II.

While my two teen agers were too busy to notice I needed help. :X 

And while I'm rinsing the other jar of sauce and the bag of vegetables, and dripping water all over my kitchen floor from my wet clothes, shoes, and hair, the 18 year old wonders out loud, "_Why_ is this bag of noodles all muddy?"

Somehow, when Dave arrives home 5 minutes later, I wasn't as sympathetic about his adventure putting the rabbit cage into the car...as he hoped I would be.

Spaghetti sauce looks a little like blood on the sidewalk, when you see it in the daylight.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> What Dave forgot to mention is, I had 5 bags of groceries in the trunk, including some frozen items that I wanted to _stay _frozen.


Just a minor detail


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Ok, I know I am special, I mean people tell me that all the time and roll their eyes I don't know why but anyway.

For the last two weeks I have not had any energy, not sleeping well, I would sleep all day practically on the weekends and still be tired. So I finally made an appointment with the doctor today. He tells me he has had some patients come in with similiar symptoms. Turns out that I have a special bacteria in my longs that develops a little but not to the point of pneumonia, just zaps the energy out of you.

Now, I tell you that to tell you this, there is a rabbit show Saturday. I really want to go but I am so tired I would like to stay home and rest, but I really want to go. I don't know what I should do. I guess when the alarm goes off at 430am I will make my decision then.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well I did not go to the rabbit show. Karen got up and found me sleeping on the couch, she told me thats the best she has seen me sleep in two weeks. So she decided we would skip the show and Iwas to rest this weekend. Very thoughtful woman I married, I was disappointed we didn't go, but like she said 3 hours in the car, rabbit show all day, then the drive back wouldn't have done too much for my healing.

The buns are doing well, except Carmel sneezed a couple of times yesterday. I don't know if it was from the dust I may have stirred up while cleaning cages or if he really has something. Examined him and didn't see anything around his nose except for some really fuzzy fur.

Well the rest of the family is still sleeping, they stayed up too late because of the time change, I fell asleep well before they decided to even think about going to bed. So I am trying to get some cleaning done, going to straighten up the kitchen so Karen doesn't have any excuse for not making me Beef and Noodles!


----------



## cheryl

Gosh Dave..i really hope you do feel better soon,it was a very good idea that you didn't go to that rabbit show as by the sounds of it...it would have made you so exhausted i'm sure.

Glad to hear all the bunnies are doing well


----------



## Fancy77

:roflmao:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks Cheryl, I am feeling much better already, medicine must already be working.


----------



## juliew19673

Here's to hoping you start to feel 100% very soon!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks, I am feeling a little better.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This weekend there is a rabbit show much closer then last week and I am feeling much better so Karen and I will be going. Hope to find a black flemmie doe, be easier to findchickens teeth I think, but heres hoping.

Once again too early for my son and my daughter is going to a dance at her friends high school. Karen and I gave her some money for a dress and shoes last weekend. She stayed overnight at her friends, her friends mother took them dress shopping and they shopped till they dropped. So with all that said she will not be going because we will not get home in time.

Daisy has been a little stinker lately. She has discovered that she can hop over the barrier I have set up to prevent buns from going behind some cages. Twice this week she has hopped over the barrier and gotten behind Sweeties cage. Then miss stinker bun refuses to come out. I wouldn't mind so much but she has been doing this when I need to leave the room and get ready for work.

She has also been jumping on top of Blueberry's cage and getting into the closet. Again when I need to leave the room and get ready for work.

:rant:To change gears here, I grateful that I have a job and have been getting an extra hour a night (at a much lower pay scale). However, I really hate my job and I am seriously developing an attitude. My attitude I think is starting to show a little. Since I have worked there, I have not complained about any duties or anything they asked me to do. It is really irritating to listen to one of the VP's tell us how much better we are doing then last year and how much business has increased (btw I work for company that makes lights for the RV industry), that they are hiring addition production workers etc. Then hear no discussion about raises, I haven't had one in 5 or 6 years, so long ago I can't remember. I spend most of my day working in the warehouse, I am still taking care of PC/network issues, photographing new product, making spec sheets for product, basically the job I was doing before the slow down. I was told this would be temporary, but it will be two years this fall. I would look for another job but there are none.

Ok I am done.


----------



## hartleybun

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Daisy has been a little stinker lately.Â  She has discovered that she can hop over theÂ  barrier I have set up to prevent buns from going behind some cages.Â  Twice this week she has hopped over the barrier and gotten behind Sweeties cage.Â  Then miss stinker bun refuses to come out.Â



roxy would wish to remind me of the times when she escapes into 'our' half of the bunnery shed. oh the fun trying to extricate a small bunny from behind the tangle of 4 bicycles and assorted power tools within nibbling range


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This was my first rabbit show in a long time andthe day was crazy. The last time I went to where the show was being held I took a certain county road. Today, after we got gas in the car, we were starting from a different point then normal. So I took another county road that I was sure crossed the one the show was being held on it did. Well, what I didn't realized the county road were on was on went from being paved to unpaved. I also think the army had recently shelled the road for practice because there werelarge sized craters. These were not the normal Indiana post winter potholes.

So as I desperately dodge the holes I am hoping that when I get to the road I need to turn on it will be paved. My hopes did not materialize, this road to must had more of the same artillery craters as the other. The next few miles consisted of dodging from side to side aiming for the more shallow ones. Finally, we hit pavement again!

Normally this showruns very smoothly, normally. It was just crazy, didn't start on time, that was no big deal. There is usually a order to what breeds are judged, didn't appear to be one today. For example the Nethies are usually judged as a group, they were broken up into different groups, judged by different judges at different times. 

Lionheads are usually the last to be judged. Today, it was English lops, Daisy was in her travel cage for a good portion of the day. I got her out from time to time, but after 11 hours, she was not in the mood to sit still. The judge was very understanding, as she was not the only one, but Daisy was not at her best. We got up at 5am and left for the show at 630am. It wasn't too far of a drive, but we needed get a good spot. We came home at 530pm, so it was a very long day. Put the bunny's back in their cages, cleaned up the travel cages and put them away.

When I went to put Daisy back into her cage she shot for the gap behind Sweeties cage. I was in no mood and did not have the energy to get her out, so I left her there. After I ate supper, I sat down watched tv and realized I needed to clean cages. A hour had passed since I left Daisy behind Sweeties cage, Iwalk into the rabbit room and she is still there, stretched out eyes half opened. 

Karen and I only took four buns today, Titan, Daisy, Carmel and Tiny. Titan won best of breed in his variety, but he is finishing a molt, so it wasn't in the best of shape. Daisy after her long ordeal, won first, Carmel was disqualified for weight. He isn't overweight,the judge said heis larger then normal for a Lionhead. Tiny, came in second place.

No black Flemish does, I didn't expect to find one but I was hoping. 

It was a very long day for Karen. My son's girlfriend was over last night and she is a sweet girl and atalker. Karen had two mystery shopper reports to do, she started them at 10:30pm and between my son's girlfriend talking to her and then he came up from the basement and talked to Karen also she didn't get them done until 330am. She went to bed right after that and got up at 530am for the show. Needless to say she did a lot of napping. In a way it was good things didn't go according to normal.

Sorry for the long post, I just looked at the time on my pc and it is very late. I have a bunch of bunny's waiting for their treat.


----------



## hln917

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Karen and I only took four buns today, Titan, Daisy, Carmel and Tiny. Titan won best of breed in his variety, but he is finishing a molt, so it wasn't in the best of shape. Daisy after her long ordeal, won first, Carmel was disqualified for weight. He isn't overweight,the judge said heis larger then normal for a Lionhead. Tiny, came in second place.


Congrats on your buns' win. Now you're supposed to post pics of the candidates and their ribbons!


----------



## Myia09

Congrats on win!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks you.

Karen aka Wabbitmom should be congratulated fortelling me no I can't buya pair of Champaign d'Argents.

:bangheadAlso, anyone want an 18 year male, 5' 11", 160lbs,dark brownhair, computer tech? I am willing to pay for shipping!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

What's the cost to house said kid?


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> What's the cost to house said kid?



Oh, let's see...incredible damage to your last good nerve...unending assault to your assumed intelligence level...new gray hairs daily...the loss of cleanliness and sanitation in the room in whichyou house him...

...and about $100 a week in groceries...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I can't afford that price. Just asking for anyone who might be intrested


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I can't afford that price. Just asking for anyone who might be intrested


We can't afford it either....that's why we are giving him away to the first taker...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

lol


----------



## kherrmann3

Congrats on the win!  

:blueribbon:


----------



## cheryl

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Thanks you.
> 
> Karen aka Wabbitmom should be congratulated fortelling me no I can't buya pair of Champaign d'Argents.
> 
> :bangheadAlso, anyone want an 18 year male, 5' 11", 160lbs,dark brownhair, computer tech? I am willing to pay for shipping!


LOL!...My kinda thinkin


----------



## kirbyultra

Hey Dave,

Long time since I've been checking in on your blog. So much has happened I see! 

Congrats onthe win! Hope all is well, despite the usual workplace woes. 

-Helen


----------



## Wabbitdad12

First my wife owes me big time. She said my sister called and wanted to know if I would take up carpet in her living room, I was volunteered. I thought its a small trailer, living room is small, no problem. I call my sister and its two rooms and involves the moving of furniture. The only day I could do it was Friday, so my son Josh offered to help too, it was a long day at work too. So it wasn't too bad, things went ok until we did her bedroom. I am so glad I brought dust masks, oh my, the padding was down to dust in her bedroom. Got it done, asthma didn't flare up too bad so all is good.

This morning after I was rudely woken up by my neighbors car alarm, I got up, took care of the buns. I let the diva Miss Daisy out as usual and she did her thing while I filled water bottles and filled food dishes.

I had placed a barricade at the end of Sweeties cage so Daisy could no gobehind. I did that a week ago and every morning and evening she would go up to it examine it and pulled/pushed on it trying to figure out how to get around it. While I was filling up water bottles I heard a commotion and went into the bunny room to discover this:







She had crawled up and over it. Problem was Daisy had no idea how to get out. So I had to cut the NIC panel down to let her out. Once again Iwas defeated by the determinedness of the e-lop mind.


----------



## kherrmann3

You just can't win against Daisy Mae!


----------



## TinysMom

Oh my word Dave....she is hilarious. 

I looked and looked for an e-lop today - but NO ONE had brought any to sell.

In a way that is a good thing....I don't know if I could handle BOTH Nyx and an e-lop the more I think about it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> In a way that is a good thing....I don't know if I could handle BOTH Nyx and an e-lop the more I think about it.


I don't know how people with more then one e-lop manage!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh my word Dave....she is hilarious.
> 
> I looked and looked for an e-lop today - but NO ONE had brought any to sell.
> 
> In a way that is a good thing*....I don't know if I could handle BOTH Nyx and an e-lop the more I think about it.*


LOL! SO TRUE!!!!!!


----------



## hln917

Lol! You really have your hands full with Daisy! Around rounds goes to that sweet beautiful girl!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Rudy, my french lop, is a very mellow guy. He loves to explore some, but loves to be cuddled and petted. He has sat with me through entire movies and he is a wonderful bun.

Tonight I went in and gave out treats as usual. Rudy hopped out of his cage and came to me and got his treat. Right after he finished his treat he flopped right on his side, a very contented bunny.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

After being inspired by the House Rabbit Society, I wrote a letter to the local paper and they published it all but half of my last sentence and all of the last paragraph.



> rabbits house outdoors are neglected even more and face predators.
> 
> 
> Rabbits are wonderful companion animals and can give you lots of love and entertainment. If your child really wants a rabbit for Easter, get them a soft fluffy toy they can cuddle and carry around anyway they want to or a sweet milk chocolate one.


Here is a link to the editorial, nothing historic, but I hopefully saved a bunny from a terrible life. Do research before bringing home an Easter bunny


----------



## Torchster

That was a wonderful thing that you did. You sure did give some people something to think about for Easter!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

That is a great thing you've done Dave.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Thats a great thing you are doing. 

Its been a while sense I checked your blog a lot has happened.


----------



## Myia09

That is so great!


----------



## Torchster

Speaking of wonderful things, any takers on the kid yet ??? ;-)


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Torchster wrote: *


> Speaking of wonderful things, any takers on the kid yet ??? ;-)


Nope, interested?


----------



## hln917

Thank you for educating the public! I gave your article 5 stars!


----------



## kherrmann3

Nice article! It's nice to see educational articles in the paper (not just the same ol' ones)! 

:great:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you for kind comments.

Well its round 2, 3, 4...of trying to outsmart an e-lop. I am a mature, distinguished (thats what I call all my grey hair), have solved safety and environmental issues and I am being outsmarted by a rabbit.

So here is the latest in keeping Daisy from getting behind Sweeties and her cage. It wasn't up for 1 minute and she was pulling/pushing on it trying to take it down.


----------



## kherrmann3

Sooner or later, you're going to wind up building the "Great Wall of Indiana" trying to keep Miss Daisy out of where she wants to go!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well the anti Daisy fence lasted 10 hours and that was because she was in her cage for the night. She hopped over it this morning and I had to cut it down so she could get out. There was maybe 3 inches between the nic cube and the wall but it was enough for her get behind it.

I tried a couple of positions with the NIC cube panel, now its time to go higher.

Daisy wins yet again.

Gave Miss Sweeties some lovins last night. She enjoyed that, especially since Wabbitmom and I were petting her and telling her how beautiful and sweet she is.

Gotta go, time to go to work.


----------



## hartleybun

you seem a tad surprised that you are being outsmarted by a rabbit


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*hartleybun wrote: *


> you seem a tad surprised that you are being outsmarted by a rabbit


True, True


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well I am going to try this again. I had a nice post written andsubmitted it and then lost my internet connection. So I find myself up late once again, Friday night I told myself I am not going to stay up late, I am not going to stay up late, I went to bed at 2am way over tired. I blame some of it on my wife and daughter. They went out to a movie and didn't get back until 1130pm and I can't relax until they are home. I mean they are the two most important women in my life. Just don't tell Daisy! 

The buns were understanding that breakfast was late Saturday morning. Well I think they were, I thought I heard the tapping of little furry feet when I walked down the hallway to the bunny room. It was only 10am, during the week they get fed at 630am, so I was only 4 hours late. I mean its the weekend.

I went in and Oreo and Dutchess were at their food dishes with paws on the edges. I was getting the evil eye from these two, so I took care of them first. Then Miss Daisygrabbed her cage door and started shaking it hard. Sooo...I took the hint and let her out. I got ignored for a couple of minutes then she came over and after lots of nose rubs, pets she was no longer mad at me for taking care of Oreo and Dutchess first.

Saturday night after taking care of filling bottles, I went and refilled the tub I keep in the bunny room for hay. When I sat it down on the floor Rudy came out of his cage and started munching. I was hoping to get a picture of him with his paws on the edge of the tub and his head burried in the hay, but of course, when I came back with the camera he had gotten down.

So here are a couple of pictures of Rudy I took Saturday night.


----------



## kirbyultra

Dave, you are definitely going to be punished for excluding Daisy on your list of most important women.Punishment will be doled outin the form of future deeds which you are not privy to. :biggrin2:


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Dave, you are definitely going to be punished for excluding Daisy on your list of most important women.Punishment will be doled outin the form of future deeds which you are not privy to. :biggrin2:



Apparently Daisy started that punishment already!:biggrin2:

Buns do not have weekends!!! At least not in this household.


----------



## cheryl

When i'm late with the bunnies tea...they usually give me this look as if to say...geez mum..it's about time....Wally just runs around shaking his head lol.



Rudy is just too adorable...he's such a cute guy


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Ok Rudy is on my bun napping list. 

On other news your such a bad slave being late with breakfast:biggrin2:. They said we all need to talk to you about this.

No more sleeping in.


Kat:bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77

OMG rudy is adorable


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> OMG rudy is adorable


Thanks, he thinks so too!


----------



## Fancy77

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *Fancy77 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> OMG rudy is adorable
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, he thinks so too!
Click to expand...

Dave I bet he _KNOWS_ so...lol just like Daisy


----------



## Bassetluv

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Well the anti Daisy fence lasted 10 hours and that was because she was in her cage for the night.Â  She hopped over it this morning and I had to cut it down so she could get out.Â  There was maybe 3 inches between the nic cube and the wall but it was enough for her get behind it.
> 
> I tried a couple of positions with the NIC cube panel, now its time to go higher.
> 
> Daisy wins yet again.



Personally, I think each and every one of them are born with an engineering degree. (And that's probably what the 'e' in 'e-lop' REALLY stands for.)


----------



## Myia09

Rudy is so adorable.
And that is so sweet what you said about your wife and daughter 

Have a great night!


----------



## TinysMom

So often I want to tease Dave about being "outsmarted" by a bunny...

But then I look at Nyx....

...and I remember she came from Dave & Karen's.

I think it must be something in the water that the bunnies drink!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Personally, I think each and every one of them are born with an engineering degree. (And that's probably what the 'e' in 'e-lop' REALLY stands for.)



:roflmao:

That would explain so much!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well its official, I have declared winter over. Yesterday I drained the gas tank of the snow blower. Now with my luck, there will befreak blizzard.

Friday night it was cage cleaning night and I also decided that I would power wash Nibbles/Skippery's cage and Babys. I also had a cage I had bought at 4H rabbit club I wanted to power wash. This one was going to replace a cage for Nibbles and Skippery. I had thought it would take a couple of hours to clean the cages and power wash the others. 

First I didn't plan the trip to the carwash very well. Instead of getting all three cages lined up in the carwash bay and ready to go, I only got one out. Six quarters later, it dawned on me to get the other two out first. Now two of the three cages were over due for a power washing. I can only imagine what the attended thought when he/she came in to work on Saturday or the first person to wash their car. How often do you find hay and bunny poop in a car wash.

So now I have three cages power washed cages and a bunny room that has clean cages but has not been vacuumed yet. 15 bunny's who are waiting to be fed and water bottles filled. Oh, did I mention the cage for Nibbles and Skippery had to be modified before the could occupy it.

What started at 630pm and I mistakenly thought would be completed around 830pm ended up being completed at 1130 pm. After which I had 15 bunny's still waiting to be fed, rather impatient ones at that. When I put all of the toys back I had some very cautious bunny's re-entering their cages.

This weekend one of the things I wanted to do is get caught up on posts on RO that didn't happen, I am now a week behind. I did clean up the kitchen for my darling, beautiful wife,get a couple of loads of laundry done and took a pre-emptive strike against flea's in the yard. I had such a problem last year, it was quite an effort to keep them in check in the house. This year I bought some spray and put it on the yard.

Well speaking of bunny's I need to go feed and refill water bottles.


----------



## TinysMom

I read your post to Art & Robin and they both immediately thought of this song...so I share it with you (I'm sorry - there is a tiny bit of bad language in it).


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKnFF9THSBU[/ame]


----------



## Fancy77

You know your old when u stop partying on Friday nights and start cleaning cages...LMAO


----------



## Myia09

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> You know your old when u stop partying on Friday nights and start cleaning cages...LMAO


I once was getting ready for a party and had the entire group waiting because I had to clean the rabbit cages and get food on the table. LOL...soI think its a "You know you own a bunny when.."


----------



## hln917

You are just the perfect man! A slave to rabbits and you even clean!!

Cutter's Backyard, the one that you hook up to a garden hose works great! Free of ticks, fleas, mosquitoes, gnats for about 8 weeks.


----------



## Fancy77

lol Myia


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> You know your old when u stop partying on Friday nights and start cleaning cages...LMAO



So true!

Peg, I loved that you tube clip!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Just a quick post, when I gave Nibbles and Skippery their new cage, I put larger grid NIC panells between them. The can't be in the same cage, but they love to be together as long as the divider is there.

Since Skippery can stick her head into Nibbles area,I thought I had found one of Nibbles toys in Skippery's side but I wasn't sure. Well today it was absolute confirmed. All of Nibby's stack it cops were on Skippery's side!


----------



## kherrmann3

Sounds like you have a kleptomaniac-bunny!  Sneaky little buggers!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This past Saturday was crazy, Karen left for her moms in the morning to finish up the preparations for my son's Josh's high school graduation. He wanted his party early so it wouldn't conflict with his friends later.

Took care of the buns and then I took off to get gas for my car, riding lawnmower, mower and weed eater. Stopped by the hardware store to drop off chain saw chains to get shapened. Then to the feed store to get another bale of hay for the buns. I discovered that the trunk of my 1995 Cougar is big enough to hold a bale of hay. Got done with my errandscame home had a quick bite of lunch and then to the retirement home with Rudy. That was a lot of fun, several of the residents enjoyed petting the rabbits and telling stories.

Came home and realized I still had to clean cages and mow my yard for the first time this year. So I decided todo the yard first, very windy but it wasn't bad, chilly, but my light weight coat was keeping me comfy, then when I was on the riding lawn mower and got to the back of the lot and the coat was no longer doing its job. The chilly wind was going right through the coat. It was a this point I decided to put all 15 horse power to the test, I quickly slipped it into 5th gear and took off like a bat of of h***. I am sure I missed a few spots but I didn't care at that point.

Came inside warmed up and cleaned litter cages then collapsed. Karen sweet talked me into running to Walgreens to get some pictures she emailed that she wanted for Josh's graduation party.

Karen, her mom and sister did a great job with the party. Plenty offood and lots of people came. Very nice but long day.


----------



## kherrmann3

Sounds like a busy day! I hope the party goes well!


----------



## Fancy77

I am glad the party was a hit..whats next for the grad???


----------



## Wabbitdad12

My son is majoring in computer network etc, he received dual credit in high school. So he got credits towards graduation and college credits. He also particpated in a statewide competition the Friday and Saturday before his party. Josh won a gold metal, 3 college scholarship offers and he is supposed to get some nice gift from Best Buy.

So overall a nice weekend for the kid.

This past Monday morning as I was refilling water bottles I heard a loud comotion on top of Blueberrys cage. There Daisy was sitting in the tub I normally use, if there a lot of bottles that need refilling, looking at me with that adorable face. I told her to get down and she did. I turned my back on her and I heard a bunch ofnoise and there she was again! Silly bun.

This morning as I was taking care of the bunny's Daisy was out as usual. She was a happy girl doing all kinds of binky's. However, I have never seen her do a dead bunny flop outside of her cage. I was just filling Pudges hay rack when I look over and infront of Baby's cage, one of her big ears covering her head, was Daisy with her white belly up in the air.


----------



## hartleybun

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Â  I was just filling Pudges hay rack when I look over and infront of Baby's cage, one of her big ears covering her head, was Daisy with her white belly up in the air.



and it's never when you have a camera in your hand:shock:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

We all know our bunny's are very intelligent. I am convinced that they are plotting to take over the world.

Normally, Miss Sweetie is very shy and will rarely venture out of her cage. Lately she has been demanding to be out. Its really nice to see her do binkies and explore. I told her that if she is going to out she has to use the potty box or at least pee on the puppy training pads I have placed around the room. So far she has been listening, such a good girl. 

It's been very interesting with my wifes bun, Dutchess. Up until a couple of weeks ago she was using her litter box but also a couple of corners of her cage. I told her that she was creating extra work for me and I would really appreciate it if she would only use her litter box. She started doing it! I keep telling her what a good bunny she is and I really like that she is using her potty box. It wasn't over night but I could swear she understood me!

Friday night I was cleaning cages as that was the day. Pudge and Carmels needed to have a deep cleaning. So I gave their cages a deep cleaning, vacuumed the carpet in them etc. I refilled their hay racks and food dishes and gave them new phone books to shred. When I returned later to put them to bed, Pudge hadredecorated her house. Evidently she didn't like the clean look. Carmel's redecorating was as intense. He just threw all his toys to the bottom off of his shelf.

Rudy was out today and did some nice binky's. He is not always that outgoing, normally he will come out gets his pets and then hop back to his cage to munch on select pieces of hay from his hayrack. He's has been enjoying his new hiding spot behind Sweeties cage. All the buns will eventually end of there, so far Sweetie doesn't seem to mind.

Titan's new favorite spot is the space between his woman and Daisy. What can I say he's a player.

Well I just realized its 1230 in the morning and I need to give bunny's their treat and get my butt to bed.


----------



## mistyjr

What do you give ur bun's as a treat??


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well going to bed hasn't worked. Just about to head off to the shower and in the corner of our living room right at the ceiling werehundred's of mosquito's! Weird, so that crisis has been take care of, no bug spray in the house, Hoover vac to the rescue.

I give my buns, dried cranberries, dried banana chips and yogurt drops.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Have you ever had one of those moments when you think of a project and decide to do it and it takes twice as long as you thought?

Well I had planned on doing this over the weekend but couldn't get to it. I had gotten it into my brain that Daisy needed a new cage. So I had two pans to work with and of course I chose the one that was no where near the dimensions of an NIC panel so one end is about an inch thick of wire. Didn't quite come out as planned. I may have to rework it this weekend with the other pan that fits closer to NIC panel squares. Just need to get more cable ties.

Daisy was being a stinker during this whole time too. She was jumpingand climbing on other cages, got in areas where she normally can't get to, but could with me building the new cage and it was pulled away from the wall. Miss Daisy has learned the phrase "get down" I must admit. She got down every time I told her.

After all being a e-lop, I think she was taking this opportunity to measure everything for future escapes. Well its late and I need to get ready for bed.


----------



## Bassetluv

> My son is majoring in computer network etc, he received dual credit in high school. So he got credits towards graduation and college credits. He also particpated in a statewide competition the Friday and Saturday before his party. Josh won a gold metal, 3 college scholarship offers and he is supposed to get some nice gift from Best Buy.



Very late WOO-HOO's!!! for your son!! arty:



> Daisy was being a stinker during this whole time too. She was jumping and climbing on other cages, got in areas where she normally can't get to, but could with me building the new cage and it was pulled away from the wall. Miss Daisy has learned the phrase "get down" I must admit. She got down every time I told her.



LOL...Daisy's no fool...she saw her opportunity to wabbitize the place, and she took it!

(btw, Yofi has learned a phrase too...it's "YOFIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!")

Karen and Dave, have you ever taken a picture of all your rabbits together, in one shot? Is it possible? You'd probably both be like this pullhair at the end of the shoot, but what a great photo that would be! :biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

We've thought about getting a family shot, but not all the buns get along.

Daisy didn't like the new litter box I bought. She kicked all the litter out of it, peed on the floor of her new cage etc. I let her out to put some carpet in her new cage so the diva footsies would not have to touch plastic. When I opened her cage she shot out and went straight for the litterboxI have out in the room. 

So the light bulb went off in my head, low watt, I thought I should switch them. I did and the last I checked she must have approved. I also fixed her favorite toy. I had put a cat ball, with a bell, in the box the filter for the bunny vac came in. She loves to nudge it around. Miss Daisy chewed a hole in it and the ball came out. I found an old tupperware container and put the ball in that, placed it back in her cage and she was a happy camper again.

Miss Sweetie has really been outgoing the last couple of weeks, not normal for her. I hope this means she is pregnant!


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

Congratulations on your son's accomplishments!!! He is certainly choosing a great field to go into. 

Enjoyingyour rabbit stories. Has Miss Daisy outgrown her old cage or did she just demand upgraded accommodations? 

The litter box story is so timely. Today we just started switching our crew over to a new litter (horse stall bedding/pellets from carefresh). So I'm on the lookout for disapproving rabbit signals! I hope none of mine decide to show their dislike like Miss Daisy did.

Keeping our fingers crossed for Miss Sweetie. We will want lots of pictures.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

It was time for upgraded accomodations. She was ok in her studio but I thinks she wanted more room to entertain guests.

I love the horse stall bedding, better then anything else I tried in the past.

This morning I stayed home from work, rarely miss work but I think I had the 24 hour bug. My daughter had it yesterday. Anyway, I finally felt well enough to get up and take care of the buns. Miss Daisy didn't make a mess, she liked the other litter box better. So switching them worked. Since I wasn't feeling good, I laid down on the floor with her and after exploring the room she came up and nudged me for some pets and settled down until my arm go tired. When I stopped she got up ran around me twice and nudge for more pets.


----------



## Myia09

Wow! Congrats to your son!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you, he worked really hard.


----------



## wabbitmom12

What can we say? He's a total Brainiac. :biggrin2: Or, another appropriate name would be, a techno-geek. 

(Just a LITTLE bit of parental pride, there!)


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This past Thursday was my birthday. Karen was going to make me my favorite dinner beef and noodles. She sent me a text at work telling me she has been out of the house all day and wouldn't be able to make it. Karen said how about I take you out to dinner and make beef and noodles on Saturday. So after a millisecond to think about it I said ok.

Unfortunately my birthday also coincided on cage cleaning day. So we went out to dinner after I was done. She did make me home made chocolate cake with home made chocolate frosting.

Miss Sweetie has been acting so differently lately. If she is pregnant she will be due in a couple of days. Problem is she does not build a nest or pull fur until after the kits are born. If she is not pregnant she will be officially retired and forced to be spoiled, oh wait, she already is. 

Next week I may be on the search for a light gray or black flemish doe. 

Pudge's diet has been going well, she has lost a little weight and my once again be showable. Rudy is looking good also, I just cut back on their food ever so slightly and it has taken time but the results are showing.

Mr Titan is as good as ever. When he is out, while I clean cages, he will come up next to me and turn into a bunny puddle when I pet him.

Miss Velvet is doing good, I think she still misses Lil Blue. She has never been the same since Lil Blue had to be put to sleep.

Skippery and Nibbles are still enjoying their new cage and Skippery is still "borrowing" nibbles hay tube and toys.

MooMoo had chewed her hidy box to the point of collapse. I replaced it with another cardboard box with no bottom. I guess she wanted more privacy when she went potty. She moved her new hidy box to the end where she goes potty. Moo Moo will then move the box to the other end so she can eat and drink from the inside of it. What a bun, she is a character for sure.

Friday night I picked up a couch for the basement from a friend at work. It is in really nice shape and the one in the basement has seen better days. Karen had me convinced that my friend said is was a sleeper sofa. After a long day at work I was not thrilled at having tomove such a hefty piece of furniture. So my I borrowed a truck from work, my nephew offered to help me with it and went to the town where my friend lives and got the couch. I was so relieved when I picked the couch up and it was so LIGHT! and discovered it was not a heavy sleeper sofa. That made the rest of the evening so much better.

Yesterday was quite a day, I was the only one up for quite awhile. Karen stayed up to 4am and my daughter was at friends house. So I got some laundry done, cleaned up the kitchen, picked up the living room before Karen finally got up. Ran a bunch of errands, two trips to the feed store because I picked up the wrong size and variety of dog food. So trip back exchange and come back home. I lugged 30 pounds of dog food around, 50 pounds of rabbit food and rabbit litter.

Mowed the yard, just before it rained, planted a rhubarb plant and cleaned rabbit cages. I need to go back to work to rest up. During this busy day I hurt my back.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I really don't remember doing so much for another one of my rabbits as I do for Miss Daisy. E-lops are very inquisitive and full of energy. I made her a new cage and its bigger then she had before, but I knew she needed just a little more space. So this afternoon, I managed to come up with the NIC panels I needed and built her a shelf.

Bassetluv love recently told me that the "e" in e-lop stands for engineer. Daisy over saw the contruction, inspected my building materials, examined the color of the carpet and the installation of the shelf. Once it was installed she had to inspect the underside, inspect that the cable ties were properly secured to the frame and that it would support her dainty figure.

Once this was all complete she hopped onto it and gave me a look that said "this if fine, when are you going to add the 2 and third story". I had to tell my furry master that would have to wait for a while.


----------



## hln917

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Bassetluv love recently told me that the "e" in e-lop stands for engineer. Daisy over saw the contruction, inspected my building materials, examined the color of the carpet and the installation of the shelf. Once it was installed she had to inspect the underside, inspect that the cable ties were properly secured to the frame and that it would support her dainty figure.
> 
> Once this was all complete she hopped onto it and gave me a look that said "this if fine, when are you going to add the 2 and third story". I had to tell my furry master that would have to wait for a while.



LOL!! Well get to work, bun slaves have no days off.

arty:Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks, Helen, my sister in-law told me one year closer to AARP!

Your right no days off for bunny slaves, I will get right on it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I just went in and checked on Daisy Mae, she was bunny loafed on her new shelf.


----------



## Yurusumaji

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I really don't remember doing so much for another one of my rabbits as I do for Miss Daisy. E-lops are very inquisitive and full of energy. I made her a new cage and its bigger then she had before, but I knew she needed just a little more space. So this afternoon, I managed to come up with the NIC panels I needed and built her a shelf.
> 
> Bassetluv love recently told me that the "e" in e-lop stands for engineer. Daisy over saw the contruction, inspected my building materials, examined the color of the carpet and the installation of the shelf. Once it was installed she had to inspect the underside, inspect that the cable ties were properly secured to the frame and that it would support her dainty figure.
> 
> Once this was all complete she hopped onto it and gave me a look that said "this if fine, when are you going to add the 2 and third story". I had to tell my furry master that would have to wait for a while.


I can't even fathom trying to build a shelf that would hold up Michiko's big booty! Miss Daisy is one spoiled little princess! :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Next week I may be on the search for a light gray or black flemish doe.


Sure you don't want a steel doe out of Nyx? You could breed it back to Titan and maybe get steels and/or blacks.

I also have a couple of other light gray does....and of course - I think I will have three litters due next month and two of the three does are looking HUGE already - at only a little over 2 week along. (They're also wanting to dig a lot and are driving me crazy).


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Next week I may be on the search for a light gray or black flemish doe.Â
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you don't want a steel doe out of Nyx?Â  You could breed it back to Titan and maybe get steels and/or blacks.
> 
> I also have a couple of other light gray does....and of course - I think I will have three litters due next month and two of the three does are looking HUGE already - at only a little over 2 week along.Â  (They're also wanting to dig a lot and are driving me crazy).
Click to expand...


:inlove: Oh, that would be awesome!! Hubby...?


----------



## cheryl

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I really don't remember doing so much for another one of my rabbits as I do for Miss Daisy. E-lops are very inquisitive and full of energy. I made her a new cage and its bigger then she had before, but I knew she needed just a little more space. So this afternoon, I managed to come up with the NIC panels I needed and built her a shelf.
> 
> Bassetluv love recently told me that the "e" in e-lop stands for engineer. Daisy over saw the contruction, inspected my building materials, examined the color of the carpet and the installation of the shelf. Once it was installed she had to inspect the underside, inspect that the cable ties were properly secured to the frame and that it would support her dainty figure.
> 
> Once this was all complete she hopped onto it and gave me a look that said "this if fine, when are you going to add the 2 and third story". I had to tell my furry master that would have to wait for a while.


Yep..i could just pictureDaisy doing all that lol!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> TinysMom wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Next week I may be on the search for a light gray or black flemish doe.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you don't want a steel doe out of Nyx? You could breed it back to Titan and maybe get steels and/or blacks.
> 
> I also have a couple of other light gray does....and of course - I think I will have three litters due next month and two of the three does are looking HUGE already - at only a little over 2 week along. (They're also wanting to dig a lot and are driving me crazy).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :inlove: Oh, that would be awesome!! Hubby...?
Click to expand...

Well I would say we do. I just wanted to talk you first dear and make sure it was o.k. before I said yes.


----------



## Bassetluv

OH! Belated blushan birthday wishes, Dave! arty:


----------



## kherrmann3

Happy Belated Birthday!  (I always miss everyone's birthday by a few days! lol)

:littlecake:birthday


----------



## Daenerys

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I really don't remember doing so much for another one of my rabbits as I do for Miss Daisy. E-lops are very inquisitive and full of energy. I made her a new cage and its bigger then she had before, but I knew she needed just a little more space. So this afternoon, I managed to come up with the NIC panels I needed and built her a shelf.
> 
> Bassetluv love recently told me that the "e" in e-lop stands for engineer. Daisy over saw the contruction, inspected my building materials, examined the color of the carpet and the installation of the shelf. Once it was installed she had to inspect the underside, inspect that the cable ties were properly secured to the frame and that it would support her dainty figure.
> 
> Once this was all complete she hopped onto it and gave me a look that said "this if fine, when are you going to add the 2 and third story". I had to tell my furry master that would have to wait for a while.



Hahahah! One of the best posts I've read in a while XD


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I was in trouble with a couple of my buns yesterday. I walked into the bunny room to clean cages and was saying hi to them. I said Hi to my first bun, Nibbles, and promptly got the bunny back and a thump. Your cage mate, Skippery, who follows Nibbles lead did the same thing. A few pets and a couple of craisins and I was fogiven.

I wasn't sure if Daisy like her shelf or not as I had not seen her on it too much. Last night when I went back in after cleaning cages, she was up and down on it and then flopped. So I guess she likes it.

Sweeties due date is in a couple of days and I am hoping its not a false pregnancy again. If she doesn't have kits she will be officially retired.

Tonight Wabbitmom starts her classes to become a pharmacy tech. The bunny's are crossing paws and I am crossing fingers that the classes will go smoothly.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Tonight Wabbitmom starts her classes to become a pharmacy tech. The bunny's are crossing paws and I am crossing fingers that the classes will go smoothly.


Oh wow - awesome! How long will she be in classes? Will she have to take a test to be certified or something?

I sure hope you get a litter from Sweetie....sometimes I feel guilty for getting Nyx from y'all - for about 3 seconds. Then I look at her and think I'd do it all over again..


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight Wabbitmom starts her classes to become a pharmacy tech. The bunny's are crossing paws and I am crossing fingers that the classes will go smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope you get a litter from Sweetie....sometimes I feel guilty for getting Nyx from y'all - for about 3 seconds. Then I look at her and think I'd do it all over again..
Click to expand...


3 seconds, that long?

Once she finishes her classes, then she has to do on the job training for 1 year then take her certification test.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight Wabbitmom starts her classes to become a pharmacy tech. The bunny's are crossing paws and I am crossing fingers that the classes will go smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope you get a litter from Sweetie....sometimes I feel guilty for getting Nyx from y'all - for about 3 seconds. Then I look at her and think I'd do it all over again..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *3 seconds, that long?*
> 
> Once she finishes her classes, then she has to do on the job training for 1 year then take her certification test.
Click to expand...

Well...when she's getting into trouble...or when I'm feeling really really bad about having her ... otherwise - its like a flash of thought and then its like "naw...she belongs here.."

Her babies are already as big as Angel, my Polish.....I can't get over how big they are!


----------



## Bassetluv

> Tonight Wabbitmom starts her classes to become a pharmacy tech. The bunny's are crossing paws and I am crossing fingers that the classes will go smoothly.



With all those lucky rabbits' paws, there's no way that the classes won't go well! 

Still, sending even more luck from the bunnies' paws here too... :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you everyone, she is really excited about going back to school. I told her no tv or internet until all her homework is done or she's grounded.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Lately Sweetie has been acting way out of character. She is normally a very quiet and reserved bun. Many times I have let her cage door open and she just sits in her cage. The last few days she bolts out when I open her cage door and shredding stuff, normally she's not a shredder.

Tonight she zipped out and shredded an old phone book I have in the room for that purpose. Sweetie alsowent and shredded to oblivion two puppy training pads. I left the room for a few minutes and came back to the bunny room.She shredded one puppy pad until she had an absorbent fiber dust on her head.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Lately Sweetie has been acting way out of character. She is normally a very quiet and reserved bun. Many times I have let her cage door open and she just sits in her cage. The last few days she bolts out when I open her cage door and shredding stuff, normally she's not a shredder.
> 
> Tonight she zipped out and shredded an old phone book I have in the room for that purpose. Sweetie alsowent and shredded to oblivion two puppy training pads. I left the room for a few minutes and came back to the bunny room.She shredded one puppy pad until she had an absorbent fiber dust on her head.


If she is pregnant - when would she be due again? That sure sounds like she's shredding stuff to maybe have stuff to build a nest?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Her due date is Thursday.ray: Her usual routine is give birth first then build a nest.


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

> Her usual routine is give birth first then build a nest.


Maybe Daisy gave her some pointers on how to throw you off the track!



Good luck to Wabbitmom with her schooling. Sounds like an interesting subject area!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Thanks guys, for all your good luck wishes and ray:. I'm excited because I've wanted to do this for a long time, but of course nervous, too! My poor brain just isn't as elastic as it used to be...and you should see the 5 inch stack of materials that we will be covering in 8 WEEKS!! YIKES!!

So, if I am not on the forum much, you will know why. 

Please keep shooting up those prayers and good wishes when you think of me, especially that I will have excellent time management, not overbook myself, and be able to absorb and retain all that I need to. :hug:


----------



## TinysMom

Any babies yet?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

None yet, yesterday was day 30.

If she does have babies you will be able to hear me in Texas!


----------



## hartleybun

bunny paws crossed here for wabbitmom's return to school! and for the imminent patter of tiny paws for sweetieray:


----------



## hln917

Yes~good luck to Wabbitmom on her classes and to you both for being potential grandparents!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well its day 32 for Sweetie, I hopeshe is pregnant and I am not mistaken again. Her personality has definitely changed over the last week or so.

I know we have all had those moments when we wish we had our camera and were taking pictures at the right time. Tonight, when my daughter and I got back from Ironman 2 (great movie), I checked on Sweetie. She shot out of her cage like a bullet and Rudy was letting me know he wanted out too. Rudy is fixed so he can hang out with the women.

I was coming back into the bunny room and getting them away from the gate, when they both took off and at the same time did binkies.

Miss Daisy likes her new set up and it is funny to see her big nose poking through the 2 inch NIC panel square. She also dug all the litter out of her potty box, I think she does this on purpose, so I would have to open her cage to clean it up. Daisy takes the opportunity to get some extra run time.

Last night Wabbitmom and I went out for our very romantic night out,McDonald's and shopping at Walmart. Who said romance is dead? I told her she could have anything she wanted, as long as it was off the dollar menu. I used my birthday money to get myself a new computer desk. Not the monster computer desk Wabbitmom bought for "us" at Christmas. Despite the temptation I putoff putting it together until this morning.

It went together well and like normal when I removed the old one there was lots of vacuuming and dusting to do. Glad I waited it would not have been fun late last night early this morning.

Why is it you can sleep like a baby when you have to get up for work, but when you have the opportunity to sleep in, you can't. I got up at 8am, but went to bed at 3am. So while I was putting together the computer desk, tending to my furry masters and cleaning the living room my darling family slept in.

I did remember to get my lovely wife a Mother's day card and had her hint, ok it wasn't a hint as much as it was I wouldn't mind getting something like that,would like for a gift too.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Last night Wabbitmom and I went out for our very romantic night out,McDonald's and shopping at Walmart. *Who said romance is dead? I told her she could have anything she wanted, as long as it was off the dollar menu. *
> 
> I did remember to get my lovely wife a Mother's day card and had her hint, ok it wasn't a hint as much as it was I wouldn't mind getting something like that,would like for a gift too.


Oh Dave - you guys are so funny. You remind me of when Art & I were first married. We would go to do the laundry and go to the McDonald's next door and each get a hamburger and maybe an order of fries and then we'd split a shake (cause it was sooo expensive!). 

Your story also reminds me of a story that Bill & Gloria Gaither tell (the Christian singers/songwriters). It seems like Bill asked Gloria out for a date - their first date - and I forget where he took her - but he didn't know the menu beforehand. So when the waiter comes to take their order he says, "I think I'll just have the cheeseburger. What will you just have?"

Memories are made of stuff like this - aren't they?

I hope Karen enjoys what you got her for Mother's Day. I got the almost very best gift possible a couple of weeks ago - TWO new rabbit cages for the flemmies to grow into, etc.

I know...crazy rabbit lady!

I hope Sweetie blesses y'all with babies on Mother's Day - it could be her way of celebrating!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

ray: She is pulling fur and has built a nest in the corner of her cage!:heartbeat:


----------



## Happi Bun

How exciting! :hyper:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:hugsquish::inlove::woohoo

Sweetie is having her kits right now! So far I have seen 2!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Yah babies


----------



## TinysMom

I've been praying for her to not only have kits - but safe delivery too.

I'm SOOOO excited.


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> I've been praying for her to not only have kits - but safe delivery too.
> 
> I'm SOOOO excited.



ME TOO!! ME TOO!! :bunnydance:

And so now we might also have litters close to the same age as yours, which could be a good thing, if we get a doe or two from you.


----------



## kherrmann3

Yay, babies! I hope they all do well - mom and kits! :clover:


----------



## hartleybun

:hugsquish::bunnydance:hope all is going well!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The final count is 3 kits and bellies look full.

I was amazed last night at how quiet the bunny room was. Normally I hear a lot of activity, toys being tossed around, thumps, running around etc. 

When I didn't hear anything thats when I went and discovered Sweetie was pulling fur and building her nest. No sound from the other 14 rabbits, it was like they all knew what was happening and were being as quiet as possible while she was giving birth, really amazing. What amazing sensitivity God has givin to these animals.

Sweetie is such a good momma, I have no worries about her litter.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> The final count is 3 kits and bellies look full.


I am so jealous. How is it I get litters of 13 and you get more manageable litters with 3? Sheesh! I need to talk to my girls.

I keep telling them that quantity does not equal quality.

I'm so happy for you and I'm so excited cause I know we'll get LOTS of pictures to watch them grow.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The final count is 3 kits and bellies look full.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous. How is it I get litters of 13 and you get more manageable litters with 3? Sheesh! I need to talk to my girls.
Click to expand...

The water in Texas must be more fertile.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The final count is 3 kits and bellies look full.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous. How is it I get litters of 13 and you get more manageable litters with 3? Sheesh! I need to talk to my girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The water in Texas must be more fertile.
Click to expand...

We need to meet somewhere in the middle with some 55 gallon drums of our water and switch.

That way - you can have more babies - and I can have less.

Nyx however is NOT part of the deal. She has to stay behind and watch over the rabbitry (Mercury is volunteering to come along if Sweetie is with you....). 

Mercury says he loves ALL the girls...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here are some pictures of Sweetie and her kits taken tonight.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so jealous - I still have 11 days or so to go before I have more babies - and she looks so much like her daughter Nyx....I am trying to picture Nyx at that age.

However, I really REALLY am happy for you....both of you.

Give Sweetie a nose rub from me - and one from Nyx too. Tell her that she taught her daughter how to be a good mommy. (To the point that Nyx doesn't want me to wean the litter!)


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Nose rubs given.

We all know bunny's are very smart animals, some like my Daisy, too smart for their own good.

I was impressed by Sweetie tonight. I opened her cage to give her some lovin and check on the kits. She hopped out and started pulling more fur for her nest. I thought I would leave her out and watch some tv. 

When I was done taking my bath I went in to check on her. She had taken one of the puppy training pads I put on the floor, where everyone wants to mark, and taken it inside her cage to cover up the kits. Just a couple of days ago she was shredding them to build her nest. She new they were soft and would make good nesting material. So instead of shredding it she just used the whole thing. Here is a picture of it. The kits are under the pad at the lower left hand of the picture.







Earlier one of the kits let out a big squeal and Auntie Pudge did not like it at all, she thumped the loudest I have ever heard her. All the buns got really quiet while she did these really loud thumps, then Aunt Blueberry chimed in with a couple of thumps also.

I forgot to mention the proud papa Titan. When I clean cages he gets some out time. He did his normal check out the room, shred the phone book thing, but then he went and laid right up against Sweeties cage, they were nose to nose. It was definitely an awww moment.


----------



## TinysMom

We didn't get a picture of that tender moment?

Don't you know that now that you have babies - you must live with a camera on your person at ALL times - with fresh batteries and an empty memory card...and ready to snap pictures faster than a speeding bullet?

Well...at least that was what Nyx said you were supposed to do.

We figured you could be slower than a speeding bullet...but not much slower.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Tell Nyx I will try and do better.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

If you notice in the pictures that Sweetie has a very watchful eye on the photographer.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I was once told that E-lops are the clowns of the bunny world. Well lets say Daisy always has a surprise for me.

There seems to always be some gnat around the bunny room and I placed a couple of the tacky fly strips in the room. The gnats started showing up in another location closer to the floor. So I placeda strip on a swing arm lamp I use to light up the bunny room.

It was high enough off the floor, I thought, and the tube end that weights it down would be what the bunny's would bump into if anything at all. I am feeding the herd and all of a sudden Daisy is a blur in all directions, finally she runs into her cage and I can take a good look at her.

E-lop curiosity being what it is, she evidently took a close look at the fly-strip, and got it stuck to her side. While she was in panic mode from that and was running around the room she picked up one of the puppy training pads I place on the floor along with every stray bit of hay around.

Once she retreated to her cage I was able to get it off of her minus some fur and just shook my head and chuckled.


----------



## TinysMom

HILARIOUS. I love stories like that....even if the rabbits probably don't like them.

How are Sweetie and the kits today? 

Also - when you had babies before - did Sweetie have a hard time weaning them - as far as being willing to let them go? I tried to separate Nyx from her now 8 week old kits - and she really was upset and wouldn't eat and pitched a fit. I'm letting her keep them for a bit longer but I was really surprised at how much she wants them with her.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Momma and the kits are doing great, Sweetie is a great mom, all have ping pong ball bellies. Last night Karen and my daughter held the kits and Sweetie kept a very careful eye on them. Sweetie would come up to the two of them and telescope to make sure they were still holding them.

We slowly seperated them, keeping in them in cages next to each other, getting the bucks out of there of course. Keeping them in cages next to each other was the key.


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote: Also - when you had babies before - did Sweetie have a hard time weaning them - as far as being willing to let them go? I tried to separate Nyx from her now 8 week old kits - and she really was upset and wouldn't eat and pitched a fit. I'm letting her keep them for a bit longer but I was really surprised at how much she wants them with her.[/quote]

Sweetie's first litter drove her nuts the whole time, so she was happy to wean. 

The second litter, Nyx's litter, we kind of gradually moved them out. We had built a "porch" (with NIC panels)onto her cage shortly after they were born. Once the babies left the nest box, Mama and babies had free run in and out of the cage and onto the porch. Sweetie REALLY enjoyed that litter. She just loved having the babies climbing on her and cuddling with her. 

I don't think we weaned right on schedule...maybe around the 9th week. Of course, they all had been nibbling pellets and hay for several weeks. We kind of moved them out a little at a time over a few days...with "Peanut" staying in the longest. One thing we also did during weaning was let them all out to play together, including Mama. Usually, they were so happy to be together, playing, that they didn't try to nurse, and her milk dried up pretty fast. I remember one time, maybe the day after Peanut finally left the cage, that her milk let down all over (her tummy was completely wet and sticky!) and they acted kind of interested, but we distracted them with teeny, tiny pieces of banana chip.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

We had a slight scare tonight. I went to clean cages before leaving for rabbit club. When I got to Sweeties I asked Karen to hold the babies while I cleanedSweetie's cage, that took a lot of pleading!, she finally relented.

I was cleaning her cage and only came up with 2 baby's! I looked and looked and looked. Finally found him/her outside the cage in a pile of fur, how it happened I have no idea. I got Sweetie and the little one together and got it caught up on its meals. Happy ending!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> We had a slight scare tonight.Â  I went to clean cages before leaving for rabbit club.Â  When I got to Sweeties I asked Karen to hold the babies while I cleanedÂ Sweetie's cage, that took a lot of pleading!, she finally relented.
> 
> I was cleaning her cage and only came up with 2 baby's!Â  I looked and looked and looked.Â  Finally found him/her outside the cage in a pile of fur, how it happened I have no idea.Â  I got Sweetie and the little one together and got it caught up on its meals.Â  Happy ending!



:shock2: It was scary!! I think the baby probably was still latched on Mama when Sweetie moved to the other side of the cage. Then, being the little wiggly that he/she is, he/she wiggled around and out one of the little spaces of the cage. Thank goodness he/she didn't get stuck! 

Each litter, we have had one kit that earned the nickname "Houdini". Peggy's Nyx was our last Houdini...maybe this little baby is laying claim to the name, starting right now! :wink


----------



## hln917

Congrats on the babies!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you.

Watching Sweetie taking care of the baby's and keeping an eye on those slaves that hold them is wonderful to watch.


----------



## TinysMom

Nyx wants more pictures of her brothers and sisters and she'll even try to get her babies to try and cooperate for pictures this weekend when they have playtime in the dog run.

It is so hard to believe that two of her babies (aka Sweetie's grandbabies) are going to a new home this Sunday. Time goes by so fast.

Enjoy those babies....I am sure you are. But give them pets and nose rubs from me.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Nyx since you asked here are some pictures of your siblings. We won't know how many brothers or sisters you have for a few weeks yet. Sweetie and Titan send their love and are proud of what a good mom you are. They also are proud grandparents.


















The brown furry thing underneath the baby's is a very curious Aunt Daisy Mae.


----------



## TinysMom

They are ADORABLE. I held up Nyx and showed them to her and she started giving me kisses...so I guess she gives her approval to having brothers and sisters.

She's actually starting to get irritated at a couple of her own kids today - so maybe she'll finally let me wean them.

Congrats on your babies....I am sure they'll grow up to be just as friendly and sweet as Nyx.

How is Sweetie doing? And Titan?

Is Daisy jealous of the babies at all?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I got the baby's out tonight to show my niece and mother in law. They got bigger overnight! When I put them back in, Sweetie came over to the nesting box to make sure they were ok, she's such a good mommy.

I will have to take some pictures tomorrow night, they will be 1 week old.


----------



## kirbyultra

The babies are so cute!


----------



## kherrmann3

They're adorable!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank You


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here is a video of Sweeties baby's last night.


----------



## TinysMom

When they've disappeared - you don't have to bother looking for them in SW Texas.....nope...not at all...

It isn't like Nyx would kidnap her sisters and brothers (but I might!)

Honestly - they're so cute - you've got me excited about the joy of having babies again.


----------



## kherrmann3

In that video, they kind of remind me of black lab puppies.  It's cute how most mammals start off at the cute "blobular" stage!  You're so lucky to have so much cuteness around!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> In that video, they kind of remind me of black lab puppies.  It's cute how most mammals start off at the cute "blobular" stage!  You're so lucky to have so much cuteness around!


It's amazing, isn't it? Then, one day (around day 10-14) you look at them and it's like, "Hey, they look like real bunnies now! When did that happen?"


----------



## TinysMom

I can't get over how cute they are - I keep looking at them and thinking, "Nyx was once that small? Really?"

By the way - Karen - how are the classes going? How much of that 5" stack of work have you learned already? Are you enjoying it?


----------



## wabbitmom12

Thanks for asking, Peg. Yes, I am enjoying it. It's very interesting, just like I thought it would be. 

I had a big test over 5 chapters on my 3rd night of class! Yikes. But, it went well and I will get my grade tonight. Pretty sure that I didn't miss more than one answer. 

Right now we are going through a large unit on calculations and converting units of measure. I have a math brain, so the calculations are easy, but the converting is....confusing. Part of it comes from the practice problems being taken straight from written prescriptions. There is a lot of information given, and you have to sort through it and decide what is relevant. There are also dozens of formats for the information to be written, so you have to know how to pick out the info from each format type. 

As for the memorizing: Some down...LOTS to go!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I saw baby bunny peepers last night, well one bun, another had his/her eyes open just a crack. So in a couple of days there should be 3 bunny's with their eyes fully opened and ready to see the world!

I am very proud of my lovely, sweet, fantastic, beautiful, patient, understanding wife. She is putting a lot of time into her studies and working very hard.


----------



## kherrmann3

*gasp!* 

Do we get pictures of the baby bunneh peepers? leaseplease:


----------



## wabbitmom12

Wabbitdad12 wrote: 

I am very proud of my lovely, sweet, fantastic, beautiful, patient, understanding wife.Â  She is putting a lot of time into her studies and working very hard.
[/quote]

:big kiss: I love you too, Babycakes!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I pardon for the quality of the images, the baby's wouldn't sit still, but they do show that their eyes have opened. I am sure they didn't want to cooperate since I took them from their nice warm, cozy nest and woke them up.












This is the group snuggling up.






Just a cute video of them together.


----------



## TinysMom

They're HUGE for their age - or at least that is the way it looks to me. (I guess a litter of three can grow quicker than a litter of 11?). 

Just imagine - when their eyes are open fully and they are more active - they can drive mommy (and Aunt Daisy?) crazy!

And maybe then they'll scratch in sync...too.


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, this is late but...

*BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!* arty:arty:

They are HUGE, and beautiful! LOL...I love that video too. Notice the chain reaction that was set off by the first baby bun?

*Ooh, I gots an itchy ear* (First baby's hind foot scratches but misses target)

*You gots an itchy ear? Then I must too* (Second baby's hind foot mimics first baby's hind foot, and it too misses)

*Well, if'n you guys gots an itchy ear, then I must have one too!* (Third baby's hind foot mimics second baby's hind foot, who mimicked first baby's hind foot...and allllmost gets the spot...and then all the mimicking starts all over again)

Can't wait to see them when they're about three weeks old, all boinks and binkies and popcorn action! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The baby's are almost 2 weeks old! I swear they are doubling in size each week. So here are some pictures from the other night. I will take some more when they are officially 2 weeks old.
















Poor Miss Dutches's tent in her cage finally fell apart. I went out tonight and bought her a wicker dome for her. She was not impressed with it, not that I blame her, it turned out too be to small. So I need to find her a cardboard box or track down another tent.

Today, I wanted to kill my dog Charlie. It had been a very busy week at work, I was beat and was looking forward to sleeping in. He stuck is cold wet nose on my arm at 620am my normal time I wake up everyday for work. So I let him out and by the time he was done with his business I was wide awake.

So I go in the bathroom to shave and get dressed and come out and he had pooed in the middle of the living room. I didn't even say anything, he knew he was in trouble. He was laying in his cage, giving me the big puppy dog eyes.

Now I am not only up but mad. So I cleaned up the kitchen, took care of the bunny's and then went to the feed store to get litter and bun food. For mother's day I usually get Karen some flowers so she can tell me where to plant them in the front landscaping. I didn't do that this year, so before I got the litter and bun food I picked out a nice hanging planter of Citrus Petunia, never seen one before very pretty.






Yellow is also her favorite color, after a quarter of a century of marriage, I managed to remember that! She loved them and I think I scored some of those elusive points women say us men earn from time to time.

Last night, I had to do some cage rearranging. So when does everyone else in the family decide to say high to the bunny's and want to check in on Sweeties baby's? The night I am tearing the bunny room apart.:foreheadsmack:


----------



## TinysMom

Wow - they're HUGE...especially one of them...is he/she eating from TWO nipples?

I love the flowers - so pretty.

And of course everyone wants to get in the way when you're cleaning things...isn't that the way it is SUPPOSED to be?

Off to drive myself crazy waiting for Athena to have her babies (and then the countdown for Calypso to have hers).


----------



## Bassetluv

Good lordie! Those aren't bunnies...those are dobermans! :shock: When I raised Polish, two-week-old babies were so tiny; these guys are humongous!! "Good doers", I'd say!



> Today, I wanted to kill my dog Charlie. It had been a very busy week at work, I was beat and was looking forward to sleeping in. He stuck is cold wet nose on my arm at 620am my normal time I wake up everyday for work. So I let him out and by the time he was done with his business I was wide awake.



hehe...dontcha just love it when they do that? And they always know to wake their humans right at the perfect time; on a night when said human is dog-tired biggrin. Kaya has done that to me more times than I can count; with her she usually will wake me around 3:30-4:00 in the morning, and of course I can't get back to sleep after that. Or if I do, I will fall asleep around 5:30...and my alarm goes off at 6:00. (Oh yes, and it's only at those ungodly hours in the A.M. that the dog will decide every blade of grass just have to be sniffed, every corner of the yard inspected, and every sound investigated. Plus, they automatically go into selective hearing mode. :X

Those petunias are stunning! Definite points scored there, I'd say.  I've never seen that particular variety before; gorgeous!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Bassetluv wrote:


> Good lordie! Those aren't bunnies...those are dobermans! :shock: When I raised Polish, two-week-old babies were so tiny; these guys are humongous!! "Good doers", I'd say!
> 
> 
> They are big, even compared to the previous litters Sweetie has had. A very experienced Mama + lots of good milk + only 3 babies (Flemmies can have a dozen or more...just ask Peg  ) = well fed, chunky "little" babies! :biggrin:
> 
> We had put out the word at Rabbit Club (4-H) that we had a Mama with a small litter and would be willing to foster babies if anyone needed help. No takers (which is, of course, a really good thing...but I was hoping we would have another baby or two to cuddle!).


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here are a few pictures I took today of the baby's.
















Here is a another photo of the kits. You can see some baby bunny but on the right hand side.


----------



## TinysMom

They are adorable! I'm so jealous - I'm about 2 weeks behind you for baby cuteness...


----------



## wabbitmom12

We had all three of the babies out last night...what cuddle bugs! They are very calm and content. (I guess having a nice, full tummy will do that to you. )

Josh was holding the largest...we think it is a male, based on the broadness of it's face...and he went into a perfect show pose. I am happy to say....we were THRILLED with what we could observe about his development already. He's verrrryyy type-y, with really good, solid bone structure. He's got a nice rise and hindquarters, something the judges really look for (and seem to very much stress in our neck of the woods.) Oh! I hope he continues to develop like this...he will be one GORGEOUS buck!


----------



## TinysMom

Isn't it awesome what you can sometimes tell at even a young age? 

I remember thinking that we had an awesome buck - and it turns out he was Big Jake - who is developing even better than his father did! (The question will be - can he pass it on as reliably as his father does).

I'm so excited for you - if it is a buck - will you keep him even though you have Titan? (I would because Titan is getting older - but that's just me).

I hope you have at least one doe though....


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Just based on the head, we might have a doe.

Here are the latest baby bunny pics. The first one isfrom they daythey were born. They are 2 weeks old today!






and now!






with one next to Tiny a senior nethie buck.







Poor Sweeties days of being alone from the kits are over. Tonight one of them figured out how to get out of the nesting box.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


>


 Poor Tiny.


----------



## kherrmann3

It amazes me how the baby from one litter is the same size as an adult of another breed. All of them are adorable (Tiny included!)


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you.

The baby that is getting out of the nesting box already may be our new Houdini bun. He/she has to get out of the cage before he/she officially becomes the "Houdini" of this litter.

Even though Daisy has been getting the same amount of attention as before, I don't think she likes everyone coming in and saying hi to the baby's before addressing her royal diva-ness. She has been kicking out all of her litter from her potty box and tossing it upside down.

Miss Dutchess is making due with her cardboard hidy box until her new tent arrives. Her old tentfinally justfell apart. Wabbitmom is being a good slave and ordered one online.

Miss Velvet is having some issues with her hip. She is in no pain, but I am keeping a close eye on her. Ever since Lil Blue died, she hasn't been the same.

Well the rest of the herd is doing just fine. Miss Pudge is not getting as many pets in the morning as she likes but I only have so much time. She is a really sweet bun, especially in the morning.

I just went in to give the bunny's their treats and put them to bed. I walked in and saw Sweetie laying next to the nesting box outside of her cage. I looked in the nesting box and no baby's, I looked inside her cage and there they all were cuddled up in a corner. Kicked mom out of her bed.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Wabbitdad12 wrote:

I just went in to give the bunny's their treats and put them to bed.Â  I walked in and saw Sweetie laying next to the nesting box outside of her cage.Â  I looked in the nesting box and no baby's, I looked inside her cage and there they all were cuddled up in a corner.Â  Kicked mom out of her bed.

[/quote]

Oh, the sacrifices mothers have to make!


----------



## TinysMom

How did your test go Karen?


----------



## wabbitmom12

Thank you for asking! 

I almost posted yesterday...and decided not to, cause I was on your blog and didn't want to hijack! LOL

It went pretty well. I missed 2, but the test had just 10 questions, so I guess 80%...doesn't sound too impressive, but one of the misses was due to not converting the answer from grams to milligrams. So, I had the RIGHT answer, just in the wrong form.  I can live with that!

No class til June 2...big sigh of relief. Plenty of homework, but a bit of time to breathe...thank you, Lord!


----------



## TinysMom

Hey - 80% is still good - and sometimes those questions you miss are so important because when you learn the answers - they sorta find a way into your mind so that you won't forget them again...like "yep...I remember that one now..".

How long does your course last? Any idea where you want to work once you're done?


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> Hey - 80% is still good - and sometimes those questions you miss are so important because when you learn the answers - they sorta find a way into your mind so that you won't forget them again...like "yep...I remember that one now..".
> 
> How long does your course last?Â  Any idea where you want to work once you're done?



You are absolutely right about how making a mistake helps you remember something in the long run. I will probably be absolutely fanatical about making sure I do the conversions from here on out! 

The course is a total of 8 weeks. 4 down, 4 to go! We sill be finishing up the 24th of June, or thereabouts. 

I always thought I wanted to work in a community pharmacy (ie, Walgreens, CVS). However, I am learning a lot about doing admixtures for IV solutions right now, and it's really interesting to me. Hospitals and other medical facilities (Nursing homes, etc.) employ technicians to do this type of work, under the supervision of their staff pharmacists. I'm kind of kicking that type of work situation around in my mind. It would be really interesting, with mostly regular working hours, good pay and benefits, a higher skill level in the profession, and so forth...but I don't think there would be a lot of interaction with the public. While that's not ALL bad 
 , I'm not sure if it's what I really want. Working all day in a (literally) sterile lab could get boring. I guess I will be weighing the pros and cons over the next few weeks. 

In some ways, if I could break into the hospital-type pharmacy environment, but then decided it wasn't for me, it would be easy to transition to the retail setting....but doing it vice versa might NOT be as easy. I'm probably going to have to bounce this around for awhile.


----------



## TinysMom

From my limited experience working in one hospital (and talking to some folks there) - hospitals may not pay as well as retail but the benefits and holidays and stuff are usually pretty decent 

I would think if you could get into a hospital...you'd have a pretty definite job for a while - not sure how volatile the retail field is - but I'm guessing with what you're learning - you definitely will have an easier time finding a job than many others would.


----------



## kherrmann3

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> It went pretty well. I missed 2, but the test had just 10 questions, so I guess 80%...doesn't sound too impressive, but one of the misses was due to not converting the answer from grams to milligrams. So, I had the RIGHT answer, just in the wrong form.  I can live with that!


Don't you hate little mistakes like that? You get your test back and are like "d'oh!" Congrats on passing! (I wouldn't be unhappy with an 80%). 

:thumbup


----------



## wabbitmom12

kherrmann3 wrote:


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> It went pretty well. I missed 2, but the test had just 10 questions, so I guess 80%...doesn't sound too impressive, but one of the misses was due to not converting the answer from grams to milligrams. So, I had the RIGHT answer, just in the wrong form.  I can live with that!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you hate little mistakes like that? You get your test back and are like "d'oh!" Congrats on passing! (I wouldn't be unhappy with an 80%).
> 
> :thumbup
Click to expand...


Thanks!  Ya, I took one look at the question and knew exactly what I had done wrong . I think being so nervous about the test to start with made me miss something I otherwise would not have. So, ultra-perfectionism aside (one of my many downfalls , I've been trying to take it easy on myself. As I get older...it gets easier to say, "oh, well". 

I've already learned so much the past 3-4 weeks that I'm surprised some of it isn't spilling back out of my ears while I'm sleeping!


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> kherrmann3 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> It went pretty well. I missed 2, but the test had just 10 questions, so I guess 80%...doesn't sound too impressive, but one of the misses was due to not converting the answer from grams to milligrams. So, I had the RIGHT answer, just in the wrong form.  I can live with that!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you hate little mistakes like that? You get your test back and are like "d'oh!" Congrats on passing! (I wouldn't be unhappy with an 80%).
> 
> :thumbup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! Ya, I took one look at the question and knew exactly what I had done wrong . I think being so nervous about the test to start with made me miss something I otherwise would not have. So, ultra-perfectionism aside (one of my many downfalls , I've been trying to take it easy on myself. As I get older...it gets easier to say, "oh, well".
> 
> *I've already learned so much the past 3-4 weeks that I'm surprised some of it isn't spilling back out of my ears while I'm sleeping!*
Click to expand...


Have you checked under the pillows? Might want to peek there...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I caught the kit who first discovered how to get out of the nesting box eating a very long rabbit food pellet this evening. By the time I got the camera he/she was done.

So this will be very photo heavy of the baby's and of Miss Daisy who had her first encounter with a baby today. Daisy bumped noses with a baby who had its nose out through the NIC panel. They both sniffed each other and Daisy hopped off to see what she could get into that she shouldn't.

So her are some update photo's and video from today.































It didn't come out on the video but I was trying to show one kit grooming the other.




















I also discovered today that when I have the camera on red eye reduction it startles Daisy and she jumps. Need to turn that off before I take anymore pictures of her.


----------



## hln917

Cuteness overload!!! The babies are no longer babies. It's cute how they all snuggle in the little corner.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Theretastes are changing too. In addition to momma milk, they are eating hay or at least trying to. Sweetie has gone from 2 cups a day to 3 cups a day of rabbit food.


----------



## hln917

Hi Dave, Just wanted to say Thank you for your Service to our country!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you and your welcome.


----------



## Nummy

What adorable babies!!! :biggrin::inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I had a scare Sunday night. We were trimming bunny nails and I had gotten Nibbles to do hers. She lept out of my arms and fell between to sets of cages about a 4 foot fall between them. Luckily her only injury was a broken nail.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh my goodness, is that a baby?! It's huge!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The picture of the bunny eating the hay is 3 weeks old. In fact the litter turned 3 weeks old today!

I had to put in another food dish in with Sweetie and the baby's. One baby was sitting in Sweeties food dish eating and the other two were eating underneath that one.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Last night before I went to bed I checked on the baby's. I started to pet one and another kept shoving its head in the way to get all the pets.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Last night before I went to bed I checked on the baby's. I started to pet one and another kept shoving its head in the way to get all the pets.


I remember those days...so typical at that age for flemish babies. (So typical at most ages until they hit puberty?)

I want to know one thing - how can Karen ever manage to study with all that cuteness around? Do you have to lock the bunny room and make her stay out till her studying is done?


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Last night before I went to bed I checked on the baby's.Â  I started to pet one and another kept shoving its head in the way to get all the pets.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember those days...so typical at that age for flemish babies.Â  (So typical at most ages until they hit puberty?)
> 
> I want to know one thing - how can Karen ever manage to study with all that cuteness around?Â  Do you have to lock the bunny room and make her stay out till her studying is done?
Click to expand...


Believe me IT IS NOT EASY!!  The other day I said, "I have not held a baby for 3 DAYS!" So I had to take a break and hold each of them for about 20 minutes apiece. (Good thing Sweetie didn't have a litter of 10!)


----------



## MILU

Wow, you really do have a lot of rabbits, and some are so big! They're cute! I hope they're all ok and don't jump on trash cans anymore. LOL
Btw, I laughed so much with your "I had to get rid of the kids, the rabbits were allergic!" - pretty good one!


----------



## lionheadbunny21

Wow those babies sure grew fast in just a couple weeks LOL. That's amazing and OH-SO-CUTE  I love the picture of the one eating the hay looking at the camera! Nice Blog.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> TinysMom wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Last night before I went to bed I checked on the baby's. I started to pet one and another kept shoving its head in the way to get all the pets.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember those days...so typical at that age for flemish babies. (So typical at most ages until they hit puberty?)
> 
> I want to know one thing - how can Karen ever manage to study with all that cuteness around? Do you have to lock the bunny room and make her stay out till her studying is done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe me IT IS NOT EASY!!  The other day I said, "*I have not held a baby for 3 DAYS!"* So I had to take a break and hold each of them for about 20 minutes apiece. (Good thing Sweetie didn't have a litter of 10!)
Click to expand...

Um...how can you go three days without holding a baby when they're in the house?

Was Dave hiding them on you? 

I have a hard time going a couple of hours without going in and at least peeking at the babies and talking to them....but three days?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> TinysMom wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Last night before I went to bed I checked on the baby's. I started to pet one and another kept shoving its head in the way to get all the pets.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember those days...so typical at that age for flemish babies. (So typical at most ages until they hit puberty?)
> 
> I want to know one thing - how can Karen ever manage to study with all that cuteness around? Do you have to lock the bunny room and make her stay out till her studying is done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe me IT IS NOT EASY!!  The other day I said, "*I have not held a baby for 3 DAYS!"* So I had to take a break and hold each of them for about 20 minutes apiece. (Good thing Sweetie didn't have a litter of 10!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...how can you go three days without holding a baby when they're in the house?
> 
> Was Dave hiding them on you?
> 
> I have a hard time going a couple of hours without going in and at least peeking at the babies and talking to them....but three days?
Click to expand...



*They are mine,mine, allmine!*

I know its hard to believe anyone could go that long without holding a baby, but she has been studying very hard.

Tonight when I was in the bunny room, Sweetie was groomin a little bun and a little later a couple of baby's were groomn Sweetie.


----------



## TinysMom

I knew you were withholding them from Karen...I just knew it.

I need to have a talk with Daisy to get her to let you to share....cause sharing is fun.

After all - y'all shared Nyx with me - and see how much fun I have?


----------



## Bassetluv

> Oh my goodness, is that a baby?! It's huge!



Y'know, whenever I picture feeding time at Dave and Karen's house now, I see one or the other pushing a HUGE wheelbarrow piled to the rafters with pellets, veggies and hay, and the bunnies all shouting out in unison, "C'mon, c'mon...hurry it up, will ya???? WE'RE HUNGRY!!!!"

:biggrin:


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> I need to have a talk with Daisy to get her to let you to share....cause sharing is fun.
> 
> After all - y'all shared Nyx with me - and see how much fun I have?



TRUE! Oh so true!! Give her a little kiss on the nose for me.

Bassetluv wrote:

Y'know, whenever I picture feeding time at Dave and Karen's house now, I see one or the other pushing a HUGE wheelbarrow piled to the rafters with pellets, veggies and hay, and the bunnies all shouting out in unison, "C'mon, c'mon...hurry it up, will ya???? WE'RE HUNGRY!!!!"

Yes, along with foot stomping and cage rattling! 
:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

A little late but wanted to say thank you for all that you did for our country and for all that your son does now.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/DWrMeBR8W-c&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## TinysMom

Oh wow - great video. I remember during Desert Storm when Art's bag had to be packed and by the door as his unit was one of the next ones due to be called up (and half the base was over there already). I was in tears remembering that during this video.

Dave - we do appreciate all that you (and your son) are doing for this country.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank You, it was an honor to serve this country and my son believes that too.

Well its been a while since I have posted anything about the baby's or the herd in general. 

Rudy's cage door was left open last night and by the sight of the bunny room he had himself a good time. Chewed on a few things, knocked a few things over and pulled every puppy training pad out of the bag.

Velvet is not looking too good, she has been eating, drinking and everything else is ok. We are taking her to the vet as soon as we can. She is being too sweet, a sure sign something isn't right with her. She is a good bunny don't get me wrong, but her blueattude just isn't there.

Well its officialI have discovered the Houdini of Sweeties litter. Every litter Sweetie has had, there has always been one who manages to get out of the enclosure. When I put the bunny's to bed last night, everyone was where they are supposed to be. This morning I went in to feed and fill water bottles and what do I see in Daisy's house, a little black bunny with big ears, hopping out from under her shelf. Miss Daisy was on the shelf, the baby was not hurt so Daisy didn't get upset with the little one in her house.

Question is how did that little bugger get out the enclosure and into Daisy's cage? :?

I mean he/she could have gone into Uncle Rudy's house because Rudy's cage door was open. The little bunner got into Daisys cage.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Velvet passed away tonight at 5:50 pm. She is now with Lil Blue and her baby's. She was the bunny who started it all, the bunny who came for a visit and stayed. Velvet was a very special bun who had what we called "blueattude". Velvet was the Queen of the warren who let everyone know she was large and in charge. The only rabbit I know who beat up a cat.

Velvet had a bit of a defiant streak in her and she was up to the very end. She always liked my daughter Kristin, the only person in our family that Velvet didn't give a hard nip to at one time or another. Velvet was trying to move her head towards Kristin. So I placed her head on Kristins arm, she rested for a while then gave a little love nip.

The vet gave her one injection which he said woulddo it, it didn't. He gave her another, bigger syringe, enough he said to do in a small pony. It took a very long time, much longerthen any animal I've seen. Shewas a fighter, I love her and will miss her very much.

Velvet was groomin her beautiful dewlap alot, wantingto make sure was all pretty when she saw herbaby's again. 

Velvet is the only rabbit that I built a casket for, she didn't deserve a simple cardboard box. She is buried near the house so she can be close to her people.

She was a very good momma and now she can take care of Lil Blue again and love on her baby's who didn't make it. Rest in peace Velvet, you will be missed very much.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am so sorry. ray:


----------



## wabbitmom12

Velvet was bratty sometimes (the Blue-a-tude), but she was our #1 Bunny. She was beautiful, even to the end, despite being skinny. She always loved to be told how pretty she was, and what lovely long ears she had. Velvet won an award: BOB, BOV, or Best Opposite, at every show we ever took her to. Once, when she was on the table competing for Best of Show (having already taken Best of Breed), she kept biting the judge...and got DQ'd. By 3 in the afternoon, she had had ENOUGH of being at the Rabbit Show, thank you very much!!

When she had Lil' Blue, she was so mellow. She was lovey-dovey during her pregnancy, and twice as much when she had her kits. She was "Auntie Velvet" to Sweetie's 3 litters, and always was gentle and loving to baby bunnies. She pulled such a huge pile of fur when her litter was born, she had an absolutely BALD DEWLAP! No babies were ever more loved...or warmer.  

Today, we knew she was nearing the end, and decided to make an afternoon appointment with the vet for euthanasia, before Velvet had any pain or distress. When I checked on her this morning, I didn't think she was breathing, but when I touched her, she startled slightly. I spoke to her and patted her. She couldn't lift her head, and her eyes looked very tired. When I put my hand up by her face and stroked her dewlap, she reached down and gave me some KISSES! It was so special...a memory I will have of my precious girl, forever. I think she didn't want to go when she got the PTS injection, because she loved us so much. But, it was the right thing to do for her, and now she is at the Bridge with Lil' Blue, the babies who didn't make it, and Thumper, her mating partner. RIP, Beautiful Girl!


----------



## kherrmann3

I'm sorry to hear about Velvet. Binky free at the Bridge, girly :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm sorry - I'm speechless and in tears. I'm just now reading this.

I'm sorry for your loss - but also for my loss since I loved her so much even from a distance.


----------



## hln917

I am so sorry. I love the pictures of her in your arms.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks everyone.

I had left Rudy's cage door open the night before Velvet died, I found Rudy sitting next to Velvet.


----------



## wabbitmom12

He was standing vigil.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well with Velvet's passing the power struggle is on. Daisy has a coup d'etat in play. This morning she andPudge were battling through the cage wires. I believe Daisy is trying to take over the warren. She tried a month ago, but Velvet was still well enough to put Daisy in her place and retain power and Daisy's coup d'etat failed.

She believes that Pudge is blocking her path to total warren power. I am stuck in the middle like a U.N. peace keeper.


----------



## hartleybun

ray: i am so sorry to read such sad news. RIP velvet - such a beautiful bunny. what a lovely photo of her in your arms too - such a precious memory.
binky free at the bridge.ray:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank You.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

What a crazy day! For whatever reason I made a dentist appointment at 8am on a Saturday. There went my sleeping in. Today was also the 4-H rabbit clubs fundraiser event, so I spent some time with that. I also thought I had a graduation party to go to today, so I rushed home only to discover its two weeks away.

I had to get the buns some food and litter. Its amazing how much the food disappears with a nursing flemish doe and 3 bunny's eating pellets and hay in additon to moms milk.

Since it was very hot and muggy today, I told my wife to take my car for her errands since its the only car with working air conditioning. I was going to take her car to get the bun food and litter. It wasn't looking like it was going to rain anytime soon, so I got this brilliant idea to drive my son's car. Its a 1992 Mazda Miata convertible, so I thought what a great day for a drive with the top down. Granted its a small car with a very small trunk, but I thought the trunk was big enough for one bag of food and litter.

So off I go to the feed store in his little sports car. I pay for the food and litter at the feed store and pull around to pick it up. Out comes the employee with 2 50 poundbags of bun food. He says they told me that you get a free bag also. They have a program where you buy 10 bags you get one free.

Now my son didn't tell me that his trunk was full of his stuff. Picture a small sports car with a 40 pound bag of litter in the passenger seat and 2 50 pound bags of bunny food right behind the headrests. If it had rained I would have been soaked because with the food where it was I could not have gotten the top up. I can only imagine what people thought when I was driving down the road.

Like I said it was a very long week at work, so I laid down to take a nap was almost asleep when my daughter wakes me up with a text. She had forgotten her cell phone charger, it was vital for her to have it so she could charge up her phone. So it was a pleaseeeee daddy can you bring it to me. Since I was now awake, I told her I would. I've been up since 630am and with the heat and humidity all week I was beat. Now a normal person would have come back and laid back down and taken a nap.

Well no one has ever accused me of being normal, so I look at the weather radar and notice a band of rain coming. The yard was already looking like a hayfield so I decided to go out and mow, once again out into the heat and humidity. It was only like 94F with the heat index.

Now I am going to get off the pc and go to bed. Tomorrow or should I say today I will be posting some pictures of the baby flemmies.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Arg! I pulled several flea's off ofMiss Daisy. Flea combing a bunny who doesn't want to be flea combed can be painful. I had her on back trying to flea comb her belly and I emphasize trying. She kicked so hard with her back feet that she sent the flea comb out of my and across the room.

Well here are some pictures of the baby's, they are now a month old.










This is the bunny that is always by Sweeties side.


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw they are growing to be so handsome. 

How did Daisy get fleas??


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I suspect when she escaped out into the living roomand hopped around where the dogs hang out. I found a couple on Sweetie and one on Titan today. I've been putting salt down on the bunny room carpet and hadn't seen any for a while and stopped. Then I saw a couple crawling on her, so back to salting the carpet. I hate ticks, fleas, flys and big spiders in that order. I know how to deal with fleas and ticks on the dogs, but with bunny's being so sensitive to things I really hate them in the bunny room.

Last year we had a really bad problem with fleas in the yard. If you walked out into the grass you would have them jumping on your legs. This year I sprayed bug killer on the yard 20 feet all around the house and I have noticed them.

So the battle begins against the fleas in the bunny room.


----------



## MILU

I hope you manage to kill all those nasty bugs soon. Your bunnies are too cute to have fleas!


----------



## TinysMom

Oh my goodness - how can Karen study with all that cuteness? 

Have you decided which babies you're keeping? Are you going to keep a buck to replace Titan in case something were to happen to him? (I'm always so scared I'm going to come here and find out he's passed...he's such a big bunny - believe it or not - I pray for his heart to not be stressed by his size).

I loved the story of you getting feed in your son's car - somehow - I can picture you doing that...its something we would have tried...only if it had been me - I would've been trying to stuff about 3 or 4 bags of food in there just to prove I COULD do it.

How goes the contest for "King/Queen of the Warren"?

Nyx says Daisy gets her vote if there is a vote...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh my goodness - how can Karen study with all that cuteness?


Its hard, but we've been married for 26 years, she's gotten used to it or are you talking about the bunny's?


----------



## kherrmann3

*Wabbitdad12** wrote: *


> It wasn't looking like it was going to rain anytime soon, so I got this brilliant idea to drive my son's car. Its a 1992 Mazda Miata convertible, so I thought what a great day for a drive with the top down. Granted its a small car with a very small trunk, but I thought the trunk was big enough for one bag of food and litter.


I'm noticing a theme with you and tiny cars. Wasn't it you that something like this happened to awhile ago with groceries or something? 



> This is the bunny that is always by Sweeties side.








It either looks like it's picking up a radio-signal or just opened the parachutes in a drag race. Their ears crack me up!!! 
:laugh:

ETA: This picture reminds me of the baby bunny ear picture. 
http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/2010/03/ready-aim.html


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness - how can Karen study with all that cuteness?
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard, but we've been married for 26 years, she's gotten used to it or are you talking about the bunny's?
Click to expand...


Well....I really didn't want to embarrass you......but I guess since you've distracted her for 26 years from doing this....hmm...

Maybe it is the bunnies that are motivating her to GO to school?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Miss Daisy and Pudge duked it out again yesterday. Even through the bars some fur flew. Mr. Titan I think is the new head of the warren, he's letting Daisy and Pudge duke it out while he is quietly taking over.

There is one baby that is always by Sweeties side, bunny number 1. Where ever Sweetie is that bunny is right there beside her. Very cute.

The last few weeks with Karen in school, work, getting up earlier to take my daughterto summer schooland the bunny's it is sometime hard to get the energy to to take care of them. 

When I get into the bunny room I always find the energy to take care of them, clean their cages and spend time with them. It is amazing how they can perk me up and give me the strength to do what I need to do. The thumps of displeasure, the smooshed faces to get treats and lettuce is all worth it.

Its great God gaveme these wonderful little furry bundles of love tobea slave too.


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL Titan is quietly slipping into the race...


----------



## fuzz16

hmm i feel ya witht hebusy life and feeling to tired to do anything...my buns have helped me feel a lot better over the past couple weeks  just the nonchalant little antics i think help a lot.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well I was going to post some pictures of the bunny's today, but I thought instead I would post some pictures of my fathers day.

My son in Fort Wayne was unable to come home this weekend. So we had some friends in Fort Wayne whose son was having a graduation party today. Karen and I thought we would go down to see my son then go to the graduation party. We had just gotten to the northside of Fort wayne and were at a stop light waiting for the green arrow when we were hit from behind by a van. 

Everyone is ok, Karen and I have sore necks and shoulders. My daughter was in the back seat with her legs up when we were hit. Karens seat collasped on her left leg. I had called 911 and some witnesses to the accident had also called so within a couple of minutes there were 3 police cars, a fire truck and an ambulance. Kristin went to the hospital because of her leg was hurting as a precaution.

I called my son whom we were going to see and he came and got me. So here are a couple of pictures of the accident.


----------



## kherrmann3

Ouch! Happy flippin' father's day, huh? I am so glad that no one was seriously hurt! Is Kristin's leg OK? I hope yours and Wabbitmom's necks/shoulders feels less sore soon!

:clover:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Kristins leg is going to be a little sore for a while. My right arm is sore and I am sure we will be feeling ouchytomorrow.:imsick:


----------



## kherrmann3

Thank goodness that you walked (or in Kristin's case, limped) away from that! You're all so lucky!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yes we are, God was watching over us today. The car can be replaced, people can't.

We had a little fun with the situation. Karen and I had her sister and my son going. We were texting them saying I think if we pry the fenders away from the wheels it can be still be driven, a little duct tape to lift the bumper up etc. They thought we were serious!

:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> We had a little fun with the situation. Karen and I had her sister and my son going. We were texting them saying I think if we pry the fenders away from the wheels it can be still be driven, a little duct tape to lift the bumper up etc. They thought we were serious!


It would have just looked like a car from Michigan.  (My boyfriend is from MI, and his family still lives there, so whenever we drive through MI, we play "find the crappiest car". There's a stretch of I-94 by Detroit that is like the bumper burial ground. There are bumpers all over the sides of the highway!)


----------



## TinysMom

When you texted me that picture I was like, 'What the ???'. I didn't recognize the number at first - then realized it must be yours since it was Karen's number.

I started praying for you guys immediately - I'm glad now to know the whole story behind the picture.

(At least it wasn't your son's cute little car...).


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> When you texted me that picture I was like, 'What the ???'. I didn't recognize the number at first - then realized it must be yours since it was Karen's number.
> 
> I started praying for you guys immediately - I'm glad now to know the whole story behind the picture.
> 
> (At least it wasn't your son's cute little car...).




No doubt! First, you would have been deafened by his angry scream, even all the way down in Texas :tantrum: and, we might not have survived! :shock: 

Seriously, the lady was still going like 40 mph when she hit us...no skid marks to show braking.


----------



## hln917

Glad to hear you are all okay. How are you guys feeling now? Sometimes it does take a couple of days before you have any effect.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

We all have some sore muscles, but everyone is doing better, thanks.


----------



## TinysMom

Karen - I'm praying for your test and told all the bunnies to send good wishes your way.

Finnster said he's been airplaning his ears for days...he's gonna take a break for a few hours and then airplane them again tonight.

Milina - 5 year old chocolate holland lop doe said she's gonna nest with a surprise pregnancy and attack me when I go near her - so she can send good wishes your way.

Hopefully - by the time your test is done - Milina will be back to her normal ornery self.


----------



## wabbitmom12

***TEST UPDATE!!!***

Thanks to all (especially Finn, AKA Mr. Airplane Ears, and Milina...and their Mama, Peg) for your prayers and good wishes. I was a nervous wreck all week and am glad that my final is OVER!!

I felt pretty good after the exam, there were just a few questions (out of 50) that I was a little fuzzy on. I am pretty sure I got at least a 'B' :bunnydance: :bunnydance:

I had quite a day, so doing pretty well on the test was a victory for that reason, if nothing else. We were down to 1 car (3 drivers ). The Mercury Cougar...totalled in the accident Sunday. The Wagon, AKA, BunnyMobile...totally konked out on me Tuesday when I was an hour away from home, and is slated for repairs over the weekend. Well, Josh's cute little Miata convertible decided to act up AN HOUR AND A HALF before I had to be at school for my exam! And it takes AN HOUR to get there. :shock: :bawl: :faint: ullhair: :X

Fortunately, my "adopted daughter" Cally (Josh's girlfriend), was nearby and brought him over to take a look at it. We got it going, BUT IN THE MEANTIME, Josh and I 'GOT INTO IT'. (Parent speak for, I wanted to take one of his crutches and bang him over the head with it! :X:X ) So, I was hot and sweaty from waiting for them to come help with the car, nervous about the test, frustrated because I didn't get to review the last few things I'd planned to, extremely angry with my son, and in very real danger of being late for class. I stopped to see my husband anyway, because I needed a quick word of encouragement. 

Needless to say, I bawled the entire 45 minute drive.

("I thought you said it takes an hour to get there??" It does. I drove that little car WAY TOO FAST, especially since I could hardly see through tears.)

The car ride was kind of what I needed, I guess. I had the top down, my hair flying, speeding down the interstate with tears streaming down my face. But when I got to my destination, my face and my emotions were NUMB. (Have you ever speeded down the highway in a convertible for almost an hour? You feel like you don't have any blood left in your face. ) I looked like h*ll, but I marched in there with 5 minutes to spare, and said, "LET'S GET THIS OVER WITH!!!"

Now's the hard part....I need to find a JOB.

Oh, btw, after the test, the Miata failed to start.


----------



## hln917

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> ***TEST UPDATE!!!***
> 
> Thanks to all (especially Finn, AKA Mr. Airplane Ears, and Milina...and their Mama, Peg) for your prayers and good wishes. I was a nervous wreck all week and am glad that my final is OVER!!





> :great:





> Needless to say, I bawled the entire 45 minute drive.





> :bunnyhug::bunnyhug:





> Now's the hard part....I need to find a JOB.





> :goodluck


----------



## cheryl

Goodness Dave and Karen..i'm so glad that noone was seriously hurt in that accident,and the three of you are fine except for feeling sore of course.

Well.. that was just some fathers day for you..

We don't do father's day until the 12th Sept here in Oz..


----------



## Bassetluv

wabbitmom12 wrote:


> ***TEST UPDATE!!!***
> 
> Thanks to all (especially Finn, AKA Mr. Airplane Ears, and Milina...and their Mama, Peg) for your prayers and good wishes. I was a nervous wreck all week and am glad that my final is OVER!!
> 
> I felt pretty good after the exam, there were just a few questions (out of 50) that I was a little fuzzy on. I am pretty sure I got at least a 'B' :bunnydance: :bunnydance:
> 
> I had quite a day, so doing pretty well on the test was a victory for that reason, if nothing else. We were down to 1 car (3 drivers ). The Mercury Cougar...totalled in the accident Sunday. The Wagon, AKA, BunnyMobile...totally konked out on me Tuesday when I was an hour away from home, and is slated for repairs over the weekend. Well, Josh's cute little Miata convertible decided to act up AN HOUR AND A HALF before I had to be at school for my exam! And it takes AN HOUR to get there. :shock: :bawl: :faint: ullhair: :X
> 
> Fortunately, my "adopted daughter" Cally (Josh's girlfriend), was nearby and brought him over to take a look at it. We got it going, BUT IN THE MEANTIME, Josh and I 'GOT INTO IT'. (Parent speak for, I wanted to take one of his crutches and bang him over the head with it! :X:X ) So, I was hot and sweaty from waiting for them to come help with the car, nervous about the test, frustrated because I didn't get to review the last few things I'd planned to, extremely angry with my son, and in very real danger of being late for class. I stopped to see my husband anyway, because I needed a quick word of encouragement.
> 
> Needless to say, I bawled the entire 45 minute drive.
> 
> ("I thought you said it takes an hour to get there??" It does. I drove that little car WAY TOO FAST, especially since I could hardly see through tears.)
> 
> The car ride was kind of what I needed, I guess. I had the top down, my hair flying, speeding down the interstate with tears streaming down my face. But when I got to my destination, my face and my emotions were NUMB. (Have you ever speeded down the highway in a convertible for almost an hour? You feel like you don't have any blood left in your face. ) I looked like h*ll, but I marched in there with 5 minutes to spare, and said, "LET'S GET THIS OVER WITH!!!"
> 
> Now's the hard part....I need to find a JOB.
> 
> Oh, btw, after the test, the Miata failed to start.



GOOD HEAVENS!!!!! :shock:

I'm just catching up on your blog, and the first thing I saw when I came here was the car. Must say my heart skipped more than a beat seeing it...but thank goodness no one was hurt. (I would've been an emotional mess if I'd been in that car, guaranteed...getting hit from behind must have been such a shock to all your systems...!)

Karen, congratulations on getting through the test (and getting there on time...LOL...determination must be your middle name!!). I'm going to just turn one thing around for you though...getting a job will be the easy part! Just keep reminding yourself of that. Besides, if you can get through what you and Dave have in the past week or so - not to mention the past year or so(!) - I think any company would be so grateful to have you!

:hugsquish: <-- for you both, as well as all of the members of the wabbitmom/dad crew


----------



## wabbitmom12

:thanks::big kiss:Thanks everyone for the encouragement, all along the way!



And Di, I hope you are right! Maybe finding the job will be the easy part. I told Dave yesterday, my mind has been so consumed with my class the last several weeks, I woke up and didn't know what to think about! LOL. I really want to get to work soon though, and start using what I have learned. Even though I completed my course, I need to have a six-month internship before I can take the state certification test...so right now I am in limbo. It's a feeling I hate.


----------



## DeniseJP

Oh, I am glad you are OK after the accident... Karen - good luck in the job search!

Loving the ears on the Flemmies...

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I've got some pictures to upload of the baby's. It looks like we have 3 does! I had put the numbers 1, 2, 3 in each of their ears. Number 1 bun has a name now, its Houdini. She has gotten out of the enclosure several times despite my best efforts to keep her in.

We are going to keep bun number 2, she has the best rise and body type. Houdini and bun 3 are fair, but definitely showable. When I was at the dentist a couple of weeks ago, one of the assistants was talking to another about her daughter wanting a bun. It just so happen I was there and the one working on me said there is a guy at my station that is reading a Domestic Rabbit magazine. I think he has some bunnys.

So my dentures are being adjusted and in comes this other lady, introduces herself. I am thinking oh no something happened to my dentures. Instead she starts asking me questions. Its as bad if not worse trying to talk with your lips all numbed up. Anyway,her daughterhad a birthday party where she wanted no gifts, everyone was to bring food for the local animial shelter. 

One of the buns may have a new home. I've told her that 2 months is the earliest I will let the bun go. I like my flemmies to have as much time getting mama's milk as possible. Also, by then they have usually weaned themselves.

On another note, the alternator went out onWabbitmom's car/ aka the bunny mobile. Even though the it was very accesible, I had to remove the fan gaurd, a radiator bracket so I could push the radiator back to get one of the bolts out, air intake. It took me over an hour last night. Fortunately, the alternator was much cheaper then I expected and it went in a lot easier then it came out.

Well off to clean the kitchen.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well here are a couple of baby bunn pictures. They are almost 2 months old, it is so hard to believe. 

So far the only name being tossed around for the bun we are keeping is Itsy Bitsy. She is a very sweet and loveable bun.

I have never been good at names and I don't really have a theme for naming my buns. Itsy Bitsy is it for now, but it may change.


----------



## Happi Bun

Squeee, babies! They are beautiful. :hearts

That's wonderful one of babies may have a new home. Hmm... all the car talk about the bunny mobile makes my head spin, lol. I know nothing about cars, it's like talking a different language to me. You seem to know what your doing though, which is always nice.


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Fluff-pile! I like how the bun on the top of the pile has her feets dangling over the other baby. Too cute!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

It was really cute this afternoon, I went in to clean cages and all three had their heads in the corner like a pie slice, all snuggled together snoozing until I woke them up.

I forgot to mention this the other day in the struggle for power between Pudge and Daisy. Pudge has these stackable cups in her cage. Well there were a few along the front of the cage when Daisy came bay. Pudge grabbed them one by one with her teeth and threw them to the back of her cage. Then the two of them duked it out through the wires.

I think Velvets passing has finally hit Rudy. He has been really mopey this weekend. I was very concerned when he didn't even beg for his banana treat last night. I got him out today and spent some one on one time with him and later when I checked he had finally eaten it.


----------



## kherrmann3

Oops! Double post for whatever reason! :embarrassed:


----------



## kherrmann3

Poor Rudy.  I hope he is able to cope with Velvet's passing and get back to his old self again! Sending head scratchies his way... :bunnyhug:

I hope the ladies figure out who's boss soon! You don't need anymore bunny drama there! You've got enough on your plate! 

I also hope that things sort themselves out soon! :clover:


----------



## wabbitmom12

Happi Bun wrote:


> Squeee, babies! They are beautiful. :hearts
> 
> That's wonderful one of babies may have a new home. Hmm... all the car talk about the bunny mobile makes my head spin, lol. I know nothing about cars, it's like talking a different language to me. You seem to know what your doing though, which is always nice.




LOL about the bunnymobile! I'm not sure if we have shared that very much here on the forum, so you are probably not alone, trying to figure that out. :? 

We have this ancient (1987), HUGELY LARGE, tan Crown Victoria station wagon that we use to transport bunnies to shows and to the fair. Mind you, I drive it all over the place because it's our 2nd car (Well, now it's our FIRST car, I guess!  ). It always turns heads wherever we go. :shock2: I've had people offer to buy it, saying they used to have one just like it, and loved it. On the other end of the spectrum, someone asked me a couple of months ago if they could get it cheap...to use at the Fair's Crash-Up Derby! 
:headsmack

Anyway, we dubbed it the bunnymobile during one stretch of attending rabbit shows every weekend for a couple of months. That thing is good old Detroit steel, I want you to know! We used to call it The Boat, lol. It hardly fits in any parking spaces.  

I can't imagine any vehicle would come out of an accident looking better than that wagon could. Everything is fiberglass now...like they say, they don't make them like that anymore! Maybe I can get Dave to post a pic of it this week...you'll see what I mean.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Poor Rudy.  I hope he is able to cope with Velvet's passing and get back to his old self again! Sending head scratchies his way... :bunnyhug:
> 
> I hope the ladies figure out who's boss soon! You don't need anymore bunny drama there! You've got enough on your plate!
> 
> I also hope that things sort themselves out soon! :clover:



It's always amazing to me, to see the grief process the buns go through. It's like our own, in many ways. At first, they seem to be in denial. It's like they don't notice it much...at least, not that we perceive. I stongly suspect that they think, "This is STRANGE! Where's Velvet?"

After about 2 weeks (this has been the time frame in just about every case), they conclude that this change is permanent. And, we all know how much bunnies HATE change! They hate it more than we do...at least we rearrange our furniture or redecorate, occasionally. But, they get frumpy when we do that to their cages. We have a couple who get their noses bent out of shape (at least for a few hours) when Dave cleans their cage...3 times a week!

It seems that it is the buns who have "line of sight" with the missing rabbbit who mourn. Now, Sweetie and Velvet were directly across from each other, but she is very busy with her babies right now. Rudywas catty-corner from Velvet. Some might recall, he was standing vigil the day we had to have her euthanized. As he is our altered bun, he is often the P.B. (Privileged Bun) who gets to free roam during the day (no potty accidents.) He spent most of his evening and part of that day, right by her cage. It was obvious that he was very concerned about her, wondering why she wasn't up and about in her cage.

Two weeks have passed. As has happened with our mourning bunnies before, all of the sudden, he just got incredibly, visibly,mopey. Wouldn't eat treats at all, barely touched his food and hay. Kept his back to his cage opening most of the time. We were so fearful that he was ill!! 

A mourning bunny's best comfort? Love, love, and more love. We check them out thoroughly for illness, and snuggle and fuss over them for a couple of days. He has no sign of fever or pain, and his tummy feels and sounds normal. But, you can't push too much...for example, no amount of his favorite treat was going to assuage his grief. Now that he finally ate a bit of it, we will probably spoil him with it for a few days, as he will take some. 

After the visible mourning period (a few days, to a week or more) they gradually accept the change. We usually try to make sure that they have a new "line of sight" buddy, right after the death. For example, Dave put Pudge's cage where Velvet's used to be, a day or two after she died. It didn't stop him from mourning, but I believe that feelingfriendless would just make things harder. 

I guess since bunnies can't cry for grief, they just have to work it out emotionally.


----------



## TinysMom

Karen - your post is so spot-on about bunnies and grief. Miss Bea was really upset when Tiny passed and for days she didn't want to eat and she left the room to be around other bunnies so she wouldn't be where they had been (I understand that now).

Bunnies do grieve...and its up to us to try and help them out.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Karen - your post is so spot-on about bunnies and grief. Miss Bea was really upset when Tiny passed and for days she didn't want to eat and she left the room to be around other bunnies so she wouldn't be where they had been (I understand that now).
> 
> Bunnies do grieve...and its up to us to try and help them out.



I know, right? Our rabbits have such huge personalities at all other times, and they are so social. Why should we think theywouldn't respond at all to the loss of a "friend"? Rudy had nowhere near the relationship with Velvet that Tiny and Miss Bea had, but they were part of the same herd, or "warren". It would be like losing your neighbor, or a classmate. You would always be reminded of them. (Poor Miss Bea! I know they were way more than "friends".)

Rabbits pay more attention to each other than we give them credit for. Even sitting in a bunny loaf, facing each other, is considered very companionable, even if you aren't right next to each other.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Right now, people are shooting off fireworks for Independece day. Which for my brave puppy Jake means hiding next to my wife. The city had a nice fireworks display last night. My wife, son and his girlfriend went to them and watched them on the football field they shoot them from with my inlaws and sister inlaw and her family. I stayed home, I didn't feel like fighting traffic and carrying chairs for a 20 minute display. We live close enough that I rode a bike down to where I could see them and got back a lot faster then my wife did.

I thought I would put some recent pictures of the baby's. Finally, they all have names too. Bunny number 1 is Houdini, since she is always escaping, Bunny 2 the one we are going to keep we are going to call Honey and Bun 3 is going to be called Carly Sue.

Bunny Pile and Sweetie







Houdini in Pudges cage getting groomed.




















One of the baby's nibbling on Aunt Daisy's hay.


----------



## TinysMom

OMG - they sure grew up fast. I'm sure Miss Daisy was so thrilled to share her hay.....NOT.


----------



## kherrmann3

lol I bet Daisy was thinking, "Darn kids! Get off mah lawn!" 

Love the bunny pile picture! Sweetie looks so thrilled!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I think Tiny is in love with Daisy, he was looking a bit sad this afternoon, so I let him out and he went over and sat next to Daisy's cage. Tried to groom her and got as close as he could. I may have to buy a stuffed bunny toy and let Daisy chin it and put it in the cage with him to keep him company.

Now something else about Tiny. If you don't know he is a REW nethie and nethie's were never told they are the smallest bunny's in the world. Tiny a 2 pound bun and Titan a 20 pound Flemmie were out together, side by side, being good. All of a sudden Titan bolts for his cage looking terrified. I go to look at where he was with Tiny and I see Tiny with a mouth of black fur in his mouth. Poor Mr. Titan.


----------



## myheart

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Karen - your post is so spot-on about bunnies and grief. Miss Bea was really upset when Tiny passed and for days she didn't want to eat and she left the room to be around other bunnies so she wouldn't be where they had been (I understand that now).
> 
> Bunnies do grieve...and its up to us to try and help them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? Our rabbits have such huge personalities at all other times, and they are so social. Why should we think theywouldn't respond at all to the loss of a "friend"? Rudy had nowhere near the relationship with Velvet that Tiny and Miss Bea had, but they were part of the same herd, or "warren". It would be like losing your neighbor, or a classmate. You would always be reminded of them. (Poor Miss Bea! I know they were way more than "friends".)
> 
> Rabbits pay more attention to each other than we give them credit for. Even sitting in a bunny loaf, facing each other, is considered very companionable, even if you aren't right next to each other.
Click to expand...


I agree with everything said. My Patrick has had to go through two losses, Benjamin and Luna. I gave him a stuffy baby-doll bunny to be his companion after Benjamin passed. Patrick spent so much time grooming it and laying with it that I had to find him a new partner asap. Luna was his true love, and her loss was exceptionally hard for him. I am only thankful I had a trio with Baby Zappa to ease some of his grieving for Luna. Patrick had me in tears for both losses because they were so hard for him. 

I don't know who feels the loss more, the bunners or us, but if he hurt half as much as I did with each loss, my heart just breaks all the more seeing him mourn.

:hug:to poor little Rudy.

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Name change in the baby flemmie line up. Carly Sue, not sure I really like that name and I picked it out, has been changed to licorice. It seems to suit her better too. My daughter came up with the new name, so being daddy's princess, I was easily over ruled.


----------



## slleavy

the babies are so cutee! how much will they weigh when they are full grown?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you we think so too.

Eventually they will be somewhere between 16-20 pounds at least.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I looked out the front window this morning and I discovered this. When I walked out to the car, the bun got up and casually hopped away.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh my goodness! Did someone lose a bunny??


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I hope not! I'am going to keep a look out for it. I hope it finds plenty of water, its been very hot and humid around here. 

The bun looks alot like my light gray flemmie Lilly.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yeah I thought she looked like one of yours. The heat has been unbearable. I hope he/she is ok out there...


----------



## kherrmann3

To me, that looks like a cottontail. How big was it? It just has the same boxy face as a cottontail. I hope, whatever it is, that it's keeping cool!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> To me, that looks like a cottontail. How big was it? It just has the same boxy face as a cottontail. I hope, whatever it is, that it's keeping cool!



I thought of that, too. It's just that we really don't see many cottontails around here, surprisingly. Mostly it's the wild brown bunnies. Their coatsdon't even turn very light in the winter. (Plus it's obviously not cold right now anywho!) Obviously a very beautiful specimen, but it looks more light grey than brown. Maybe it's the lighting.

We got some huge downpours today, so at least the bun can get some water!


----------



## kherrmann3

Some of the cottontails around here are grayer than others. It seems like the little baby bunlets are more brown than the adults. There have been little ones all over the place around here! I hadn't seen many earlier this year!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

What really surprised about the bun was I have never seen any wild buns ever lay down like that. They are usually sitting up ready to run.


----------



## TinysMom

My first thought was....LILY! 

Now I need to 'splain something to me...please. (As Ricky Ricardo would say...'Splain this...

Why is it that Sweetie will have 3-4 kits per litter - and her darling daughter Nyx has....13 (First litter) - and even after promising to have a smaller litter - has...


SEVEN?

I would say it is our Texas water....but my holland lop doe only had four...

Anyway - Sweetie and Titan are grandparents again...as are you two.


----------



## kherrmann3

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> What really surprised about the bun was I have never seen any wild buns ever lay down like that. They are usually sitting up ready to run.


I wish I had pictures of the cottontails that are by my parent's house. Rarely, you would see them sprawled out like that under some bushes. It had to be hot for them to be cooling themselves! We would also see cottontail binkies in the early morning.


----------



## wabbitmom12

kherrmann3 wrote:
We would also see cottontail binkies in the early morning.
[/quote]

:inlove: Awww! Happy wild bunners!!

A couple of weeks ago I spotted two wild brown buns in our back yard (Obviously our DOGS hadn't seen them yet or started the yap-yap-yapping). One did about 6 binikies back and forth over his companion, boing, boing, boing. So adorable! Gotta love the spirit of buns...even the wild ones can't hold their joy inside. :happyrabbit:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well here is one of my new fancy hayracks. It was the decorative molding on a light we make where I work. It was being scrapped so I though it would make a good hayrack.






Some photo's of the baby's just before we went to rabbit club and got their tattoos. Which I must report they were not too thrilled about getting. I did give them some banana chips to ease their ouchy ears.



























Tonight when I was feeding bunny's and refilling water bottles Miss Houdini jumped out, big surprise, and was met by Auntie Pudge. Aunti Pudge gave her the grooming of her life!


----------



## kirbyultra

The babies are looking so great! I think I hear them demanding more bananas, Dave...!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> The babies are looking so great! I think I hear them demanding more bananas, Dave...!


Funny you should say that, I have created three more banana chip addicts! I went into the bunny room to give out treats and they were climbing over poor Miss Sweetie to get a banana chips!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Last night when I went to bed very, very late, there was a thumpfest going on in the bunny room. Started out small, but as the night wore on it was several thumps in a row ofthumps, then there would be quiet, then repeat. 

When I got up to take care of the buns this morning, Miss Houdini, was out. How she got out I don't know. I could not find anything out of place, just like her name sake, she has a gift.

Houdini was just laying next to the food tub. So I put her back in with her sisters and guess who was very thirsty! She wasn't hungry, she probably munched on Auntie Daisy's and Uncle Rudy's hay racks.


----------



## kherrmann3

Love the new hay rack! No spoiled bunners there!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yesterday night I left Pudges and Rudy's cages open. They get along and I am working on bonding them this summer. When I was going to put them to bed I give them a little banana chip. Rudy like a bullet cameout of his cage to get his, so did Pudge. However, when Pudge got over by Rudy she started to groom him. Rudy was trying his best to get his chip, finally she let up fora brief second and Rudy was able to get his banana chip. 

Poor Rudy is now trying to munch down his chip, but Pudge keeps wanting to groom him. Finally Rudy jerks his whole body to one side out from underPudges intense groomingand makes a beeline to his cage, with his back to the door crunching on his nummy treat.


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Poor Pudge! She just wants to love somebun!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! Poor Pudge! She just wants to love somebun!


Yep, but she should no nothing comes between a man and his banana chip.


----------



## kherrmann3

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Aww! Poor Pudge! She just wants to love somebun!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, but she should no nothing comes between a man and his banana chip.
Click to expand...

lol!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Ok its official I am sick. Stuffy nose, sore throat, fever. :imsick: Can't stay home because I don't get sick days and I get points, if I go home early from work I get points and lose any overtime I might have had, grrr.

Now on the bunny front, Licorice, one of Sweeties baby's will have a new home this Friday. She is going to a very nice lady who always wanted a flemmie. She already has two buns, but wanted a flemmie. I feel really good about the home she is going to.

The fair check in date for the rabbits is this Thursday and the fair starts on Friday. I get to stay overnight in the bunny barn Saturday night/Sunday morning. Unfortunately we have to do this because in the past their have been breakin's. Before we started having people spending the night in the bunny barn, people would get in and put does and bucks together, steal, switch rabbits around. Since its now known that there is someone in the bunny barn we have had no problems.

Recently several clubs were broken in and had vandalism. So it will just beme and 300-400 bunny's, a laptop and some dvd's. The rabbits don't bother me its the stupid roosters at 4am that start crowing that do.

I am really looking forward to it. I had fun last year.


----------



## usawan

hope you feel better soon, drink lots of water and tea !

that sounds kind of fun to sit in a barn with all those bunnies...listening to the clicking of water bottles and the shuffling of bunny feet. what movies are you bringing to watch ?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Gettysburg, Gods and Generals, I will also be able to surf the net as the fair has wi-fi. Last year I thought it was raining during the night until I realized it was bunny poop hitting the metal deflectors and it falling onto the litter.:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

Oh I remember when you did this last year - it was so cool. Sure we'll hear some sort of story about the weekend and the bunnies.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Thursday afternoon we are taking the rabbits to the fair! This year just 2 are going - Titan and Tiny. Plus, there is an open show on Saturday, so Miss Daisy will get a chance to strut her stuff, as well as our two "little" Flemmie girls, Honey and Houdini II. We may also take Caramel. Pudge and Baby can go...if they make weight. (You know how we girls always seem to need to drop "just a couple of pounds" before any big occasion. :biggrin2


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Thursday afternoon we are taking the rabbits to the fair! This year just 2 are going - Titan and Tiny. Plus, there is an open show on Saturday, so Miss Daisy will get a chance to strut her stuff, as well as our two "little" Flemmie girls, Honey and Houdini II. We may also take Caramel. Pudge and Baby can go...if they make weight. (You know how we girls always seem to need to drop "just a couple of pounds" before any big occasion. :biggrin2


But youdon't need to dear!


----------



## wabbitmom12

:inlove: Thanks, Hunny!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> :inlove: Thanks, Hunny!


Did I score some points?ray:


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :inlove: Thanks, Hunny!
> 
> 
> 
> Did I score some points?ray:
Click to expand...

Remember - any points scored *may* expire and be unusable by Saturday at noon.

Not all marriages have the "rollover" system for handling points.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Well, we got to the fair with the rabbits today. It was SO HOT!! 94 degrees...and about 99% humidity :grumpy:. A storm was brewing - and it broke right after we left the fairgrounds. It doesn't help that my car's A/C is broken, and only 2 of the 4 car windows roll down! But, when the rain came it cooled the temp for an hour or so, which was nice. Fortunately, after tomorrow, the temps are supposed to drop to the low to mid 80's...much better for buns AND people. 

I was a bit aggravated, though...Krissy gets to show just one rabbit this year, as she and her dad forgot to put Tiny on her Declaration Form. :X No D.F., no show da bunny. So Mr. Titan is "on his own" the next 8 days. We got him all settled in, complete with a frozen water bottle to help him cool down. I felt bad for Tiny, though, because he got dragged all the way to the fairground (30-40 min drive) in the horrid heat, and waited in line with us, and waited while we got Titan settled...then didn't even need to be there. And this was after having his nails trimmed this afternoon before we left - so he would be all handsome for the judges - and which he thoroughly hates!

One good thing though, he can compete during the Youth and Open show on Saturday, even if he doesn't get to be in the fair this year. Kristin just loves that little rabbit. (Is there anything sweeter than a REW Netherland, even though they have just a bit of a 'tude? I mean, he is 1 1/2 lbs of furry cuteness. :inlove She'll enjoy fussing over him all day until it's his turn for judging.


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :inlove: Thanks, Hunny!
> 
> 
> 
> Did I score some points?ray:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember - any points scored *may* expire and be unusable by Saturday at noon.
> 
> Not all marriages have the "rollover" system for handling points.
Click to expand...


:biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well today was a very interesting day. My son and I both got some interesting news potential for being very good. I can't share now, but I promise I will in a few days.

It was also a long day, the heat and humidity was terrible. Working in a warehouse on a day like today is miserable. I feel for all the bunnys at the fair, including my handsome black flemish boy Titan.

I also got an incredible deal on a19 inch wideLCD monitor. A guy I work with got a new pc at home with new monitor etc and he sold it to me for $30. So I am quite pleased with myself.

Well I need to get some forms filled out ahead of time for the rabbit show tomorrow, so off I go.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Well today was a very interesting day. My son and I both got some interesting news potential for being very good.* I can't share now, but I promise I will in a few days.*



MEANIE....

TEASE....

NO FAIR!!!!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

The babies look adorable!!  

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> I looked out the front window this morning and I discovered this.Â  When I walked out to the car, the bun got up and casually hopped away.



And I saw a little cottontail running out from under my (parked) car in the driveway the other day. Now I know what he was up to-- lying in the shade


----------



## Wabbitdad12

It has been so hot this past week. I pulled my annual stay overnight in the bunny barn last night. I got there about 830pm and walked through checking the bunny water bowls and bottles. 

A couple of Holland lop buns in cages next to each other needed water. While water was poured into the one buns cage the other was desperately trying to get through the cage to get to the water. Whenthe water waspoured into its bowl, it stuck its head in to get a drink,it was so thirsty.It stuck its head in the path of the water to lick it up.

After the rabbit barn was all closed up for the night, I turned off most of the lights. There is a large wired/fenced in area where people can pet a rabbit under supervision. I got Titan out of his cage and loved him up and put him in there so he could stretch his legs. He really enjoyed that, he hopped around, dug in the litter and stretched out his big flemmie bulk. 

While the evening went on,I watched Star Trek on my son's notebook he loaned me. Made rounds again through the barn, refilled a couple of water bowls that buns had knocked over. Turned off the lights and checked the weather radar before getting the cot out and laying down.

I was actually able to get some sleep, I left the large industrial fans on because it was still warm in the barn. Woke up once when a thunderstorm blew in, checked the buns and went back to sleep. The noise of the fans drowned out the crowing of the roosters in the Poultry Barn next door.

Overall a nice pleasant experience. The sunrise balloon launch was canceled due to the low overcast, still a pleasant way to spend the night with over 300 bunny's.


----------



## Nyx

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> When I got up to take care of the buns this morning, Miss Houdini, was out. How she got out I don't know. I could not find anything out of place, just like her name sake, she has a gift.
> 
> Houdini was just laying next to the food tub. So I put her back in with her sisters and guess who was very thirsty! She wasn't hungry, she probably munched on Auntie Daisy's and Uncle Rudy's hay racks.


Dear Houdini,

I finally got a chance to get on here and respond (instead of just read under my mama's name) and I have to tell you that I'm SOOO proud of you.

I was the original Houdini - at least in my litter and I was always so proud to escape from my cage. Mama Sweetie always groomed me when I came back and asked all about my adventures.

Have mama Sweetie tell you about the email account Daisy and I have set up for Diva discussions....and have her help you log on. I'm sending you the picture version of some ebooks I've discovered...they are:
How to escape ANY cage in 3 easy moves 
How to drive your human slave crazy
Knowing when to be a cuddlebun (to save your rear)
Choosing the right human slaves
You can print them up (they're short) but have daddy Titan shred the pages along with Auntie Daisy when you're done with them.

I'm so glad mama has another Houdini to go off and have adventures for her so she can enjoy the stories. She said she thought about being a Houdini but being a mama means she has responsibilities and has to settle down - plus she's not as young as she used to be.

Gotta run - hear the humans coming. 

Have fun- the life of a Houdini sure can be a blast.

Big Sister Nyx


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:banghead I am being outwitted by an 8 pound rabbit! I went into the bunny room to hand out treats and she had escaped! Again!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> :bangheadÂ  I am being outwitted by an 8 pound rabbit!Â  I went into the bunny room to hand out treats and she had escaped! Again!



Of course! She read her sissy Nyx's recommendations: "How to Escape ANY Cage in 3 Easy Moves" And, "How to Drive Your Human Slave Crazy" ! :biggrin2:


----------



## Nyx

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> :banghead I am being outwitted by an 8 pound rabbit! I went into the bunny room to hand out treats and she had escaped! Again!


*YEAH Houdini.....wait till you get to be 10 and 12 pounds and can outwit Dave....he sure was fun to tease...

Don't forget to play innocent though and snuggle up to Karen!

:roflmao:

:happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit:
*


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Mr. Titan won Best of Variety at our county's 4-H Fair rabbit show today.


----------



## kirbyultra

Congrats Titan!!


----------



## TinysMom

Way to go Titan!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Let's just say he hasn't been too thrilled to be at the fair this week, though. When Krissy was getting ready to put him on the show table, he gave her a hard nip - VERY uncharacteristic of him. She's got a bruise, but luckily no broken skin. 

We'll be bringing the boy home tomorrow so hopefully he will regain his laid back demeanor!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Titan is back to his lovable self. Friday night was his first night home from the fair. When I got home from work (Karen forgot to pick me up) I went in to see him. He wouldn't come out of his cage, but he did let me pet him and love him up. It took quite awhile for him to come out. 

I sat and gave him lots of pets and loved him for quite a while before I was forgiven for abandoning him at the fair. This year with being sick and only having one car, I didn't get out to the fair as much as a I did last year. He's my big lovable buddy.

Miss Licorice, went to her forever home today. The women who picked her up couldn't do it on the date she originally wanted to. Licorice has a nice big run, with a big hutch. Her new sistersare on either side ofher. There isno doubt that Licorice will be spoiled rotten.

Now we are down to Honey Bunny and Houdini. Houdini has convinced Honey Bunny that it is really fun to escape and drive me crazy. She has attempted a couple of escapes, unsuccessful, but she has tried. I think Houdini needs to conduct some more training, but she is close.

Miss Daisy is being rather good lately, I think she is up to something.


----------



## kirbyultra

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Miss Daisy is being rather good lately, I think she is up to something.


Currently, Miss Daisy is just keeping you on your toes


----------



## TinysMom

Hey Daisy....I'm new here. I'm Jar Jar Binkies (aka "Binks") and I think you're BEAU-TI-FUL...

As soon as my humans let me create an account - I'll send you some information about me....

Here's my pic..

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Binks your very handsome, what large beautiful ears and feet!

P.S, Don't tell Yofi


Miss Daisy Mae


----------



## JarJar Binks and Ellie Mae

See Daisy - I made my own account so we can chatz.

I understand you're good at helping bunnies plan escapades....wanna help? Right now we're sharing a cage with a flemish giant "runt" called "Mr Bubbles"....maybe you can help us figure out how to get rid of him? Without any violence of course...

Looking forward to seeing more of those de-light-ful ears!

JarJar


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:magicwand:

Last night I was awaken to some twinkling noise,multi-colored flashes of light and what seemed to be sparkles, like the kind you see in fireworks, coming from down the hallway.

Having not slept well the past couple of days I dismissed it all as part of a dream. I fell back to sleep but was awaken a short time later to the sound ofstomping of hungry and angry bunny's from down the hallway demaneding breakfast.

I took care of the bunny's and had let the two baby flemmies out for a minute while I filled food dishes and water bottles. They were running around, Houdini, however seemed to be *REALLY* interested in Honey Bunny. So I decided to pick up Houdini and trance her. Well the disturbance I described earlier must have been the gender fairy. There was a portrudence and round little items on either side of it that were not there before. Ms. Houdini is now Mr. Houdini and Mr. Houdini has had a change of address to a cage above Tiny bun.


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...Garbage-Pail Bunny strikes agaIn! :biggrin2:

Isn't it amazing just how much trouble one e-lop can cause...and how they can hide their 12+ lbs of body when they don't want to be found??

(Oh, poor Peg...she won't know what hit her....)


----------



## kirbyultra

Wow the gender fairy comes complete with sparkles! What a surprise


----------



## TinysMom

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Wow the gender fairy comes complete with sparkles! What a surprise




:yeahthat:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here are some update pictures of Mr. Houdini and Honey Bunny.

FirstHoney Bunny:

Make sure you get my good side dad!






Now where is that remote?











Are you done taking pictures yet?












Mr. Houdini






Aren't I handsome?


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]






Somebunny was thumping this morning at 5:15 - for about 20-30 minutes.....every few seconds he'd thump.

Rumor has it - he was trying to contact Daisy.

Did she receive the message? It probably would have been around 6:30 am your time...


[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I think so, it would be hard not to with those ears. She thinks he's cute too.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

A couple of weeks ago, after one heavy thunderstorm, my son noticed a strip of bark missing parallel to the ground on one of the main trunks. I called the power company and they sent some one out to examine it because it was next to the power line running down the street. I was told they would send a crew out and cut down the tree.

They had just finished and 3 people stopped by asking if they could take the wood. I said help yourself. They cut the tree down on Friday, Saturday morning a guy took 2 pickup loads of wood away. Another guy showed in the afternoon with a really big chainsaw and a trailer and cut up the rest of the trunk and hauled it away.

I got a tree cut down and the wood hauled away for nothing. That's my kind of deal.


----------



## wabbitmom12

...now, if we could just get someone to come and grind out the stump at no charge, we would be all set!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

[align=center]arty::birthday[/align]

I would get in trouble if I told you how old she is, but I can tell you its the seventh anniversary of her 39th birthday today!

I am cooking her favorite dinner tonight, steak and sweet corn. My daughter was going to make her a brownie cake, but wouldn't you know it, no mixes in the pantry. We had so many at one time I didn't think to check.


----------



## wabbitmom12

It's all good! Dave sent Josh to the store for a cake, and my momma made me a 9x9 of my favorite: spice cake with home-made caramel icing...YUM!

So we all got full of cake! And steak (Double YUM) and sweet corn (Yummy, YUM).


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Lately it seems Daisy and Mr. Houdini have plotted together to drive me crazier then I am already.

In the morning when I feed and water the herd, I let Ms. Daisy out. When I leave the room she pulls on the gate to the bunny room. Then jumps over the gate, normally she rattles the gate enough for me to catch her before she runs down the hall.

Lately she has been going over the "wall" without making noise and is down into the living room. I have to then chase her around or rather follow her around trying to herd her back to the bunny room. This taking time away from getting the herd, fed, water and me getting ready for work. She will do this at least three times before I can get back to the bunny room.

The only time she will settle down is when I call her while holding the brush. Then she lets me groom her and tell her how beautiful she is.

Mr. Houdini is evidently taking the evening shift ofdriving me crazy. I let him out and he is trying to show me he is part mountain goat because he jumps onto all the cages. Runs around the room, digs in the litter box, emptying the contents onto the floor, shredding up some puppy training pads and managing to hop into the closet through a opening barely the width of his body. It is also very hard to get him out of there.

Iforgot to add that Mr. Houdini is getting very big and handsome like his daddy and Honey Bun isalso gettingvery bigand beautiful like her momma.It is hard at just a glance to tell Sweetie and Honey Bun apart. I am looking forward to the next show in September to see how they do. They will be five months by the time of the show.

I got really steamed atsomething a co-worker told me today:X. She was out with a friend walking last night near a park by St. Mary's College. A lady asked her and her friend if they had lost a rabbit. She told me she bent down and the rabbit hopped right over to her. Judging by the description it sounds like a Sandy Flemish giant. Thursday when she goes through the park walking she going to look for it and call me. Poor bun having its whole world turned upside down for no reason other then someone didn't want it anymore.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Mr. Houdini is going to get a custom built cage Saturday afternoon. He needs more space, so out come the old reliable NIC panels. I hopefully have enough to make his customize castle. He is full of energy and when he was out tonight he was doing binkies of all shapes and sizes. I also caught him trying to climb up two cages to get back in his.

Honey bunny is still living with Mom. It is so cute to see them laying next to each other and grooming. They are getting along really well. Once Houdini was back in his cage, I let out Honey bunny who was very excited to run around the room and show off her binkie styles.

My nephew's daughter got a bunny from her mom (his ex), a real piece of work but thats a different story, so I am going to go over Saturday morning and check the bunny out and bring over some supplies and give them a book from my rabbit library to help them out. Sounds like a cute mini-lop, gray, named Lilly.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well I finished Mr. Houdini's cage and he spend quite awhile chinning everything. I also got the impression he was examing every inch looking for a way to escape.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Well I finished Mr. Houdini's cage and he spend quite awhile chinning everything. I also got the impression he was examing every inch looking for a way to escape.


But of course......he HAS to live up to his name....and his big sister's reputation (she's gone out open windows before when we didn't realize she could do it).


----------



## Bassetluv

> Well I finished Mr. Houdini's cage and he spend quite awhile chinning everything. I also got the impression he was examing every inch looking for a way to escape.



Pictures! (hint) :biggrin:


----------



## Bassetluv

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> [align=center]arty::birthday[/align]
> 
> I would get in trouble if I told you how old she is, but I can tell you its the seventh anniversary of her 39th birthday today!
> 
> I am cooking her favorite dinner tonight, steak and sweet corn.Â  My daughter was going to make her a brownie cake, but wouldn't you know it, no mixes in the pantry.Â  We had so many at one time I didn't think to check.



A very belated happy 39th birthday to you, Karen! (I won't tell you how many times I've celebrated my 39th, but it's more than you...)

I hope you had a wonderful day!!

arty:
:birthday


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I'll take some pictures of his new abode today and get them posted.

Living up to her brothers reputation and her big sisters, I went into the bunny room this morning and I discovered Honey Bunny laying in front of brothers cage. Somehow she got out of her cage last night.

This morning while taking care of the bunny's I let Ms. Daisy out for her run time. I took the bottles I collected and went to the bathroom to fill them up. Out of the corner of my eye I see this tan flash pass down the hallway. She had figured out (e in e-lop stands for engineer I've been told) how to push on the gate until the latch became unclasped. Being Daisy Mae she couldn't just do this one time, no she had to do it several times.

While completing Houdini's new living quarters, I ran out of cable ties. It was of course too late to go get some with having to drive a distance to get to a Walmart. So I had to get creative to finish it, my son found some copper wire, so I used it to finish construction. I also made his door open in so if tried to push on it to get out it would get stopped by the cage tray bottom.

Mr. Titan is getting to be even more of a cuddly bun then before, when I am trying to clean cages he comes up and lays next to me for some petting.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here is Mr. Houdini's new house.


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, I like the cage! And the idea about making the door swing in. LOL...one thing about these bunnies; they force you (*you* being anyone who owns a Houdini) to become constantly more creative and inventive! I've found that in order to outsmart an inventive rabbit, you have to be prepared to think five steps ahead of them. And even then, they are usually ahead of the game. hehe...I somehow envision a Houdini-proof cage as being totally encased in at least an entire roll of duct tape and surrounded with wire reinforcement. (And don't be too surprised if some morning you see that he's learned how to use one of those bunny toes as an opposable thumb, the secret no doubt passed on to him from Daisy.) 

My problem I'm now having actually doesn't have a Yofi (or an Anna, for that matter) behind it. The manufacturer who supplies the 'rabbit hay' to our local feed store decided to start chopping the hay into little bits and then bale it into cute tiny bales. Looks sweet, but try keeping minced hay in a hay rack! If I put the hay into anything that is at ground level, Anna sits in it and pees, completely soiling most of it. So just when I'd devised a perfect hay rack that Anna couldn't jump into, that both of the bunnies were satisfied using, the manufacturer goes and spoils it. :X


----------



## Bassetluv

P.S. I forgot to mention how impressed I am with your bunnies' coats...they're so shiny and beautiful! You should see Yofi's. He looks like his coat imploded somehow, with loose tufts of hair everywhere. Been like that ever since spring, and no matter how much I brush him, it just keeps getting ragged-er. (If you've ever seen the movie, "Steel Magnolias", think of Ouiser's poor frazzled dog. That's what Yofi looks like. )


----------



## wabbitmom12

Bassetluv wrote:


> Wabbitdad12 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]arty::birthday[/align]
> 
> I would get in trouble if I told you how old she is, but I can tell you its the seventh anniversary of her 39th birthday today!
> 
> I am cooking her favorite dinner tonight, steak and sweet corn.Â  My daughter was going to make her a brownie cake, but wouldn't you know it, no mixes in the pantry.Â  We had so many at one time I didn't think to check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very belated happy 39th birthday to you, Karen! (I won't tell you how many times I've celebrated my 39th, but it's more than you...)
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful day!!
> 
> arty:
> :birthday
Click to expand...


 Thanks!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you, Ms. Daisy says thank you, she says she spends alot of time grooming.

They get bunny food made by ADM called Pen Pals, hay and a banana chip each night.

When I put Houdini in his newcage,he was on the shelf, trying to chin the doll rod that supports the weight of Pudge's cage andhe fell ofbackwards. He popped right back up and gave me this look of I did that on purpose.


----------



## TinysMom

Houdini sounds just like Bullet....I had to separate Bullet & Rudy (the two bucks that I will need to rehome soon) and Bullet got a shelf in his cage.....he loved it - and was playing around and fell off.

He shook his head and looked at me - thumped a couple of times - and hopped back up on the shelf.

I need to figure out which one of the two boys I'm keeping - and honestly - with Bullet's personality (he's a major flirt) - I want to keep him - but I need to do a hardcore evaluation for body type,etc. and not go just by personality...right?

So are y'all keeping Houdini? Or will you be rehoming him?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am very tempted to keep him, so far he is developing nicely, he is so energetic, but he trances easily like his mommy. I would like to get him genetically tested to see if he is 100 percent rabbit. The way he jumps on top of things and likes to climb on the tallest things in the room I am getting to think he is part mountain goat.


----------



## kherrmann3

Wow! So much to catch up on! My favorite picture is the one of you guys holding Honey Bunny in the "football" hold and Honey Bunny looking all melty! :hearts: Too sweet for words!


----------



## TinysMom

Art says forget mountain goat - he's probably part cat!


----------



## Nummy

>




I just love the size of these ears!!! :bunnyheartWhat a cutie! :biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Mr. Houdini says, thank you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This is how Mr. Houdini drinks from his water bottle in his cage.






He eats from his hay rack the same way. Back end on the shelf and stretches his front paws on the cage side and eats his hay. His hay rack is just to the right of this picture. He was eating his hay last night like this and his front paws slipped off the wires and he wound up on the floor of his cage. He sat right up with the look of "What?"


----------



## kherrmann3

Haha! Cute!  My guinea pig is like that, he has to stretch from his bed to eat or drink. He won't dare get up to go get whatever it is he wants. Silly critters!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

When your kid says hey Mom and Dad do you wanna see a neat trick I saw at Andy's bonfire last weekend? It is at that point you say no just tell me about it. Well Karen and I didn't and he demonstrated for us. The idea was the heat from the embers of the fire to cause pressure to buildin the upside down canblowing out the pop top of the can thus launching the soda can up into the air.

Well evidently this only works with soda cans and not lemonade cans. All it will do with lemonade cans is blow a small crater in your burn pit and scatter embers 20 feet out from the fire. Luckily, there were some large logs on the fire and the logs were between us and the unlucky lemonade can. The pop top opening on the can was still in-tacked.

This is what was left of the can, that ended up 3 feet away from where we were sitting.


----------



## kherrmann3

Ouch! Glad that you guys had the logs in the way. That would have been ugly otherwise. I wonder if carbonation has anything to do with the difference?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This morning when I finally dragged myself out of bed, this being a 3 day holiday weekend, Karen has been keeping me up late. I heared a little commotion in the bunny room and as the herd was demanding breakfast I walked down to take a look.

Honey Bunny had somehow jiggled loose the clip on her cage door and jumped out of her cage. About a 30 inch jump down, luckily, she is alright. I surmised she hadn't been out too long gauging by the lack of bunny poo around the room.

That girl and her brother!are going to drive me crazy.


----------



## myheart

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> That girl and her brother!are going to drive me crazy.


Personally, I think in the "How to handle your Human" handbook for bunnies, its called 'Keeping you on your toes'. You may view their endeavors a bit differently, but they may say they are only following the handbook.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*myheart wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> That girl and her brother!are going to drive me crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think in the "How to handle your Human" handbook for bunnies, its called 'Keeping you on your toes'. You may view their endeavors a bit differently, but they may say they are only following the handbook.
Click to expand...

:laugh:


----------



## Bunny parents

Gorgeous bunnies ! I wish to have a ton of bunnies myself ! :bunny18


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you, I think they are pretty cute.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

First Miss Honey Bun got out of her cage AGAIN! I don't know how she is undoing the clasp, but she must haveopposable thumbs hidden on those paws. I went into the bunny room to find her out roaming the floor. It was quite evident that she had been out for some time judging by the amount of poo on the floor. I went out to the garage and got a metal clasp from an old dog chain to use on her cage.

When I put her back into her cage she was quite thirsty, hungry and tired.

What do you get when you put together a hot oven, cake batter and a un-level oven rack? You get a whole bunch of smoke! Karen's intent was to make one of her delicious homemade birthday cakes for my daughter. The family is getting together today for her 16th birthday.My daughter'sbirthday was September 9th. My little girl turning 16!:shock:

My daughter and I came back from getting rabbit food to smoke pouring out from the house. Doors were open, fans pushing the smoke outside, what a site. I've have been spraying Fe-breeze like crazy. We have enough candles lit that it looks like Notre Dame's grotto.

The smoke smell is still making my eyes hurt.

Like I said my daughter's birthday was on the 9th. Karen and I took her out for breakfast, Karengave a bag of Kristins favorite candy to one of her friends to give to her at school. I gave her my cell phone, hers stopped working a month ago, since we couldn't afford to get her one. She text's so much she needed a phone with a full keyboard. I also wanted her 16th birthday to be as special as possible. To her credit Kristin did not complain about not having a phonefor a couple of months. She deserved it, have to see my princess happy.

I now have my wife's old pink Verizon Razor phone with semi functioning number 7 key. It won't be so bad, I am sure, during the next year or so I will get used to the color.


----------



## TinysMom

PINK? Dave really....PINK????

Even Nyx is rolling on the floor laughing...

Seriously - I had a pinkish Razor and I LOVED it and cried when it died....I still have it here somewhere and can't bring myself to get rid of it.

Some pawn shops will have used phones if you find you just really want to change to something else. (Or maybe you're due for a free upgrade on your account? Might want to check into that..).

Nyx is very proud of her younger sister Honey Bun....she is saying that Honey Bun now needs to read the section on "Jumping out of open windows and into the back yard when your human isn't looking...". Nyx said that one takes a bit more time to master...but its oh so fun to get all the loving when your human finds you and brings you back inside...


----------



## Bunny parents

Dave, your story reminds me about myself last year, when it was first time for me making chocolate cookies. I'm not good at it ssd: That day ended up with smoke everywhere, even in our bedroom.


----------



## kherrmann3

I've done that with mini-bags of popcorn. The whole house smelled like burnt popcorn for a month... *sheepish grin*


----------



## wabbitmom12

Yes, the burnt cake experience was quite aggravating!

I make home-made cake and frosting for all of the birthdays, every year...1st time I ever burned one . Really ticked me off, too, because I was under a time schedule, and never did get to bake the cake. I wouldn't have had time to decorate it. Darn....I had such a cute idea too. So, the girlie ended up with 2 very delicious store bought round cakes. It was fine, but I just missed the love and care of making them myself. *sigh*

Now, burnt cake is HORRIBLE, and burnt POPCORN is very SMELLY, but THE WORST burnt food story of ALL TIME is when I left for the library, having forgotten that I put eggs on to boil. 2 HOURS later, I came back to the apartment (Yes, we were newlyweds...married not even a month ) to find BLACK smoke ROLLING out from under the door.

I knew immediately what I had done! So I rushed in, and did what any ding dong would do...grabbed the GLOWING HOT pan (it was glass...literally glowing), ran down the hall screeching, and threw the whole thing down the garbage chute! It's wonder I didn't burn the whole building down! Garbage burns, duh. Not to mention, the glass pot was near the melting point, so I don't know how nothing else in the apartment caught on fire.

Now, burnt eggshells are indescribably HORRIBLE! And the smoke had permeated the entire apartment, including our brand new furniture, delivered one week before. All of our clothes. The drapes. It was rank. And oh, did I mention that we were entertaining 25 people the next day???? Dave was in Specialty training at the Air Force Base in Denver Colorado, and we were having over the whole class and spouses for a party, in a mere 24 hours. 

This was before 'Febreeze' was introduced. So, we bought 5 dozen unscented candles to burn off the smell. And we vacuumed, and powdered, and sprayed (I don't remember, probably Lysol or something) for hours. Oh, it was awful. But what do you do? Fortunately, it was a tiny 1 bedroom apartment, so the smell was "mostly" eliminated by party time, when I lit the SCENTED candles...and just told everyone what had happened. I was a good laugh, and didn't seem to damper the party any. 

I don't think we ever got the burnt eggshell smell out of the drapes completely. I threw them away when we moved 6 months later.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> PINK? Dave really....PINK????
> 
> Even Nyx is rolling on the floor laughing...



Hey I am very secure in my masculinity.

My son Josh's girl friend Cally remembered a friend of hers who just upgraded her phone. She contacted her friend and she still had the phone and is going to give it to me. I told Josh he has to take her out for dinner for her doing this for me. So after Thursday night no more pink phone!

So tell Nyx she can stop laughing now.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> PINK? Dave really....PINK????
> 
> Even Nyx is rolling on the floor laughing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I am very secure in my masculinity.
> 
> My son Josh's girl friend Cally remembered a friend of hers who just upgraded her phone. She contacted her friend and she still had the phone and is going to give it to me. I told Josh he has to take her out for dinner for her doing this for me. So after Thursday night no more pink phone!
> 
> *So tell Nyx she can stop laughing now.*
Click to expand...

She says she'll stop laughing on Friday...


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

Woah, Mr. Houdini and Honey Bunny and beautiful!! I'm sure they'll grow up looking stoic and amazing  Are larger rabbits more mischievous or harder to reign in, because of their size? My Hazel, being 6 now, has gotten rather lazy so I've forgotten what it's like to deal with a young bunny  

One of my friends inherited both a pink cel phone & a pink ipod from his sister when she upgraded. He said the color didn't bother him at all. But also I think no-one would dare tease him about it because he is this very-imposing looking, 6'1" punk, ha ha! ;p


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you, both have their momma' and daddy's personalities. Very sweet, although as youngsters full of energy.

I went to give Sweetie, Mr. Houdini and Honey Bun some oats tonight. I had scooped some oats into Sweetie's dish, but I had the oats container on the floor. Sweetiedove head first into the container and started munching away. I had to physically move her back into her cage. Once she discovered the oats in her dish she started happily munching away.

So Peg, now you know where Nyx gets it from.


----------



## kherrmann3

You could always tell people that it's not pink, but just a "light-ish red".  Bet you can't wait until Friday!


----------



## wabbitmom12

I told him it's his "Breast Cancer Awareness" phone. :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> You could always tell people that it's not pink, but just a "light-ish red".  Bet you can't wait until Friday!


Let me put it this way, if I could, I would give my son's girlfriend a dozen roses for getting me a non-pink phone.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I think I was tagged teamed by Titan and Houdini. When I was cleaning Titan's cage tonight, he binkied and sprayed me across the front of my shorts tonight. Later I was cleaning Houdini's cage and while he was out he binkied and sprayed me across my back.

Earlier Titan had stuck his head into Houdini's cage, I think they were coordinating their efforts.

I just found out my other son is engaged too! Not only is she getting me a phone, but she will be my future daughter in law. I am so happy, she is really a wonderful girl and I couldn't be more happy for them both.


----------



## kherrmann3

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I think I was tagged teamed by Titan and Houdini. When I was cleaning Titan's cage tonight, he binkied and sprayed me across the front of my shorts tonight. Later I was cleaning Houdini's cage and while he was out he binkied and sprayed me across my back.


... :expressionless
:laugh:



> I just found out my other son is engaged too! Not only is she getting me a phone, but she will be my future daughter in law. I am so happy, she is really a wonderful girl and I couldn't be more happy for them both.


:yahoo: Awesome! Congrats! :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks Kelly


----------



## JadeIcing

Great news!!


----------



## TinysMom

Congrats on the news about your other son. AWESOME! 

I caught Nyx trying to make a call today - I think she wanted to see if you were answering your pink (light red?) cell...

I told her that wasn't nice and took my cell away from her...

As she flicked me off while hopping away I heard her say something under her breath about "coordinating with Houdini and Titan...".

Hmm.....perhaps I helped thwart their evil plans.

By the way - speaking of evil plans - how is Miss Daisy? Brady Hawkes is really making me appreciate what e-lop slaves go through...


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> I caught Nyx trying to make a call today - I think she wanted to see if you were answering your pink (light red?) cell...
> 
> I told her that wasn't nice and took my cell away from her...




So Miss Nyx doesn't have her princess cell phone anymore? Maybe she's like most teenagers...and wore it out!!


----------



## TinysMom

I think she picked it up and threw it against the cage wall one too many times...


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> I think she picked it up and threw it against the cage wall one too many times...



:biggrin: Like I said...just like a TEENAGER!


----------



## TinysMom

Oooh - we just found it - I think she was packing it up to send to Dave....


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Houdini, Honey Bun, Titan, Daisy and Carmel are going to a rabbit show Saturday. I am really curious to see how Houdini and Honey Bun do at the judging table.


----------



## Bunny parents

Wow ! Good luck, bunnies !!! arty0002:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I went to a rabbit show today and left with the same number of bunny's I came with. A rare occurrence for me.

Results from the show today:

Daisy Mae - Best of Breed and Best of Variety

Titan - Best Opposite Sex of Variety

Houdini - came in 2nd

Honey Bun - came in 5th.

Mr. Houdini is going to a new forever home tonight. A woman who is Rabbit club and was at the show today, bought him for her husband who has wanted a Flemish. So there will be a cage empty tonight in the bunny room.


----------



## Bunny parents

Congratulations !! I hope I will have a chance to see Rabbit show one day,although I don't know if there is such show here.


----------



## JadeIcing

Hehe another husband who wants a flemish.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> Congratulations !! I hope I will have a chance to see Rabbit show one day,although I don't know if there is such show here.


If you ever get the chance I would recommend it. They area lot of fun and its interesting to see all the different breeds.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I went to a rabbit show today and left with the same number of bunny's I came with.


:thud::thud::thud:

[align=center]:time:
[/align]
[align=center]:great:
[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I went to a rabbit show today and left with the same number of bunny's I came with.
> 
> 
> 
> :thud::thud::thud:
> 
> 
> [align=center]:time:
> [/align]
> 
> [align=center]:great:
> [/align]
Click to expand...



Shocking I know!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The herd is missing Mr. Houdini. When Tiny, Blueberry, Daisy and Pudge were out they all went into his cage and sniffed, rubbed and looked for him. Sad and cute at the same time.


----------



## TinysMom

Boy - are you ever in trouble with the herd now....you better get some cilantro or parsley or something really nice to make up for this...

I understand though...I really do.

And I'm sure Houdini is happy to have his very own home where he is probably the top bun!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I did get some parsley and romaine to sooth them over and I think I am a little less in trouble then before.


----------



## lelanatty

Congrats with your bunnies at the show!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

Congrats on the buns great showing & on your son's engagement too!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well once again the gender fairy has struck my herd. Honey Bun who was shown this past weekend as a doe is a buck as of last night. A family had called me interested in Houdini's "sister" and when I was checking her over, there were some bits that weren't there on Saturday.

So Ms. Honey Bun is now Mr. Honey Bun.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Well once again the gender fairy has struck my herd. Honey Bun who was shown this past weekend as a doe is a buck as of last night. A family had called me interested in Houdini's "sister" and when I was checking her over, there were some bits that weren't there on Saturday.
> 
> So Ms. Honey Bun is now Mr. Honey Bun.



:big wink::big wink::big wink::big wink::big wink::big wink::big wink::big wink::big wink:

I know of so many people that has happened to.......


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Its been happening to me a lot this past year.


----------



## lelanatty

I have heard of babies changing sexes on people, but not that quick. I always thought the gender fairy was just a myth, but now I'm not so sure...


----------



## Bunny parents

:laughsmiley: Just like our bunny. We went to the vet with Teal'c , but came home with Kimiko !!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

*lelanatty wrote: *


> I have heard of babies changing sexes on people, but not that quick. I always thought the gender fairy was just a myth, but now I'm not so sure...


Happened to me one day to the next.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Just a quick post, I will post more later.

During the night Skippery passed away, she was 7 years old. I found her this morning when I went in to take care of the buns. A sucky way to start the day.

Her best friend Nibbles was next to her when she went over the bridge.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so sorry to hear about Skippery - I hate to admit this - but I don't remember her - do you have a picture?

Wow - 7 years old...I think my oldest is five now.....makes me want to appreciate every day with them just a little bit more!


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs*


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I found her pedigree and she was six. I thought she was a year older oh well doesn't matter.

Thank You, she was/is a great bunny, I put a post in the rainbow bridge.

Here is a picture of her flufness.


----------



## Bassetluv

:hug2: for you and Karen. 

I'm so sorry to hear about Skippery; she certainly was a beautiful bunny. She couldn't have asked for a better life, being with you both, and with all of her friends. 

(((Hugs))) to ease the pain....


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank You

I did some rearranging and put Oreo as Nibbles new roomie.Nibbles immediately stuck her head through the bars waiting for Oreo to groom her. Oreo is a pretty laid back bun like Nibbles so I think it will be a good pairing.

A few of the buns, Daisy, Pudge, Oreo and Houdini's former cage needed very thorough cleanings today. I knew this little undertaking would take more then the usual cage cleaning time. I thought I would never get it done. Determined bunny's can be very messy.

Having every single cage filled then having a couple empty is a strange site to see for me.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Thank You
> 
> I did some rearranging and put Oreo as Nibbles new roomie.Â Â Nibbles immediately stuck her head through the bars waiting for Oreo to groom her.Â  Oreo is a pretty laid back bun like Nibbles so I think it will be a good pairing.
> 
> A few of the buns, Daisy, Pudge, Oreo and Houdini's former cage needed very thorough cleanings today.Â  I knew this little undertaking would take more then the usual cage cleaning time.Â  I thought I would never get it done.Â  Determined bunny's can be very messy.
> 
> Having every single cage filled then having a couple empty is a strange site to see for me.Â



It kinda hurts a little.


----------



## Bunny parents

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's hard. What a pretty bunny. :rip:


----------



## MILU

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


>



Now this is a fluffy bunny!! How cute!!!! How are all your "kids"? I hope they're all ok!


----------



## MILU

O-oh... have you lost a bun? I hope you haven't. I hope everything is ok!!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Skippery was a definitely a fluffy bun!

Yes I did, last Friday morning. She was 6 years old. Her cagemate Nibbles misses her.


----------



## kherrmann3

I'm sorry to hear about Skippery.  RIP, little fluffness. :rainbow:

:hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank You

I have to relate a story about our not too bright but lovable, protective and loyal dog Charlie. Last night I was walking into the living room and saw Charlie virtually standing on his head going around in circles to scratch his head. 

Daisy has ever refined her escape from the bunny room. Usually she stands by the gate and simply leaps over it. Lately she has gone and sat by the gate and then speed binkies across the room, makes a sudden turn, then speed binkies back across the room and over the gate, then down the hallway.

Nibbles and her knew roomie are still fighting occasionally. I plan on taking them for a ride together on Saturday. Hopefully this will help them bond some.


----------



## lelanatty

So sorry about Skippery but I hope Oreo and Nibbles get along well.


----------



## Bunny parents

I pictured Daisy's escape while reading your post.  She practised her own stunt ! Little gymnastic girl :thumbup

Good luck on bonding new pair. How's Nibbles doing ? I hope she feels better now.


----------



## Bassetluv

> Daisy has ever refined her escape from the bunny room. Usually she stands by the gate and simply leaps over it. Lately she has gone and sat by the gate and then speed binkies across the room, makes a sudden turn, then speed binkies back across the room and over the gate, then down the hallway.



You have _got_ to get a picture of her someday, in mid-sail over that gate! Watching an e-lop in person while they binkie and fly around a room is so entertaining, but to catch an e-lop in mid-flight when they are soaring would be hilarious! Those ears just tend to go everywhere! And Miss Daisy sports two of the loverliest lop ears I've seen. Yof's ears are long too, but Daisy's certainly got him beat in that department. 



> Nibbles and her knew roomie are still fighting occasionally. I plan on taking them for a ride together on Saturday. Hopefully this will help them bond some.



A bit embarrassed to admit, but since I don't have a car, I wound up "broom-bonding" Yofi and Anna. When Anna first saw Yofi she almost turned into the blood-thirsty Monty Python bunny...she wanted nothing to do with him, and would plow her body full-force into him - and give him a healthy chomp in the rear end at the same time. So I became referee, and every time Anna would flatten her ears and make a move for the Yofster, I'd announce loudly, "Anna, NO!" and at the same time would plop the broom down in front of her as she charged. It didn't take too long for her to realize that if she lunged at him, she got blocked (and chastised). I don't know if that sort of thing would work with Oreo and Nibbles (I had an entire room to do this in, with just the two of them), but it seems to work. Well, it did for Anna anyway (although she really is just a marshmallow at heart, maybe her hostile behaviour was all show).

At any rate, I suspect you'll not have too many problems with your two, as they sound sweet and quite 'bondable'. :biggrin:

Oh, and LOL @ Charlie! btw, does he have fleas? Kaya seems to have suddenly exploded with them - it's that time of year....


----------



## kherrmann3

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Daisy has ever refined her escape from the bunny room. Usually she stands by the gate and simply leaps over it. Lately she has gone and sat by the gate and then speed binkies across the room, makes a sudden turn, then speed binkies back across the room and over the gate, then down the hallway.


The pre-jump binkies are the warm-up lap, and the binkies down the hallway are the victory lap.  I think those ears are giving her a little lift for takeoff!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

She's a smart bunny, like baseball, she likes to throw a change up pitch at me.

Well Yofi, here are some pictures just for you from Miss Daisy Mae.


























Here is a picture of Miss Moo Moo






One of Miss Pudge, trying to hide from me.






I had take over 12 pictures of Mr. HB, 5 month old black flemmie buck, but my Nikon Coolpix just wasn't fast enough to get still pictures of him. They all turned out blurry, he would move just as the shutter clicked.


----------



## kherrmann3

Such cuties! :big kiss:


----------



## Bunny parents

They're so adorable ! I agree with you about trying to capture some photos of bunnies. That's why I have to wait for my husband to do it. I can't just move that quick  hehe. I like Miss pudge's color, so pretty


----------



## Bassetluv

"@%@%@%!!!!!WOW!%R%!!!!!!!!!":heartbeat:

~YOFI :biggrin:



(Miss Daisy has _the_ most wonderful profile; very elegant, streamlined face. No wonder she's a D.I.V.A.! -- Yofi's mom )

Oh, and Miss Moo Moo and Miss Pudge are so cute in those pics!


----------



## CarrotzMom

OMG! Love the Elops ear so long and I just want to scratch her nose. And the Lionhead is so FLUFFY! I can't wait to see what Zuko's hair/mane will look like.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This morning as I do every morning I let Daisy out while I collect water bottles and go to fill them. Just as I finished and was stepping out of the bathroom, she jumped over the gate. She had this look on her face of "what?" and when I took one step towards her, she turned around and looked over her shoulderwith the "ok you caught me put me on the other side of the gate!" expression on her face.

After Skippery passed on, I moved Oreo in with Nibbles. Oreo was always right across from Pudge in her line of sight. Now instead of seeing Oreo, she is looking intoOreo's empty cage. Since the move Pudge hasn't been acting like herself. So tonight I am going to move Mr. HB's cage down one level so Mr. Handsome can be in Pudge's line of sight. Hopefully she will like the change in view and perk up. I mean he is getting big and hansome like his daddy Titan, so what more could a doe want?


----------



## Bunny parents

I just love how tricky Daisy is !  She sounds so adorable. Seems like you have a big rearranging bunnies' cages. All of your buns have lovely names.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you


----------



## Momto3boys

Awwwww, they are all so cute, I don't think I can pick a favorite!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks, I will have to get pictures of the rest of the herd up soon.


----------



## MILU

I'm sorry to hear about Skippery.. I hope Oreo, Nibbles, Daisy and the others are fine!!! I hope you're ok too!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks I am doing ok, except for my back, Oreo and Nibbles are fighting less and I am hoping they are starting to get along.

Miss Daisy was her usual self this morning. I didn't lock the bunny gate when I went out to fill water bottles and I look out the bathroom door and see this brown flash with long ears go speeding by.

I put her back, locked the gate, went back to filling bottles and just as I stepped out I see her, using her ears for lift, go flying over the gate. She quickly turned around and waited for me to put her back over the gate.

The buns have really been munching down this third cut of hay like there's no tomorrow. A bale usually last me about 5-6 months, but the way they are going through it I will be buying another bale next month.


----------



## MILU

Oh, that's so sweet, you have flying bunnies!!! hehehe
I imagine the scene, and how you must have been surprised to see a bunny jumping all over. I don't lock MILU in a cage, but he knows he should not go in the rooms unless he's invited, but obviously many times I'm in the kitchen and see that white flash cutting across the landscape of my home - of course the noise of little paws hitting the ground sometimes is enough for me to know where he's going.. then, if I don't check him right away, or if I miss him, I'll know where he'll have been when I see the trail of "destruction" he will have left.. hehe
The most interesting thing of all is that our bunnies disrespect the rules, make a mess, and we couldn't love them more, could we?
:inlove:
That may be why your back hurts - chasing way too many bunnies?


----------



## Bunny parents

Oh what happened with your back ? Congratulations on bonding Oreo and Nibbles. And yes ! Miss Daisy  hehe, just love love her. My girl eats tons of hay too. Normally, we bought a bag of hay for almost 2 weeks, now she's shorten it up to a week !


----------



## wabbitmom12

It's always good news when the buns eat a lot of hay. It's SO good for them.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> The most interesting thing of all is that our bunnies disrespect the rules, make a mess, and we couldn't love them more, could we?
> :inlove:
> That may be why your back hurts - chasing way too many bunnies?



I know, they can destroy something or get into someplace where they know they should not be and I just can't stay mad for more then a second.

I wish I could say I hurt my back doing something fun like chasing bunny's. I hurt it at work and since we don't get sick days, it will take a long time to heal. It has given me a good excuse to not get on the tractor and mow the yard!


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw, it sucks when you know something should heal but isn't given the chance to do so properly. Hope you do feel better asap though.

Do you think one day you will get a big pic collage of the whole herd? I think a long long time ago you had all 15 or 16 bunnies in one post but I don't remember if it was one big pic or a series posted together. Would love to see everyone  Kind of like a State of the Herd update


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Aw, it sucks when you know something should heal but isn't given the chance to do so properly. Hope you do feel better asap though.
> 
> Do you think one day you will get a big pic collage of the whole herd? I think a long long time ago you had all 15 or 16 bunnies in one post but I don't remember if it was one big pic or a series posted together. Would love to see everyone  Kind of like a State of the Herd update



My darling wife has requested I put another one together. Shehinted that if I did, she might get me another T-Shirt with the herd on it. 

I will get to work on getting up to date pictures of everyone.


----------



## TinysMom

I loved that collage also....(but don't ask me to do one - I have too many).


----------



## wabbitmom12

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, it sucks when you know something should heal but isn't given the chance to do so properly. Hope you do feel better asap though.
> 
> Do you think one day you will get a big pic collage of the whole herd? I think a long long time ago you had all 15 or 16 bunnies in one post but I don't remember if it was one big pic or a series posted together. Would love to see everyone  Kind of like a State of the Herd update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My darling wife has requested I put another one together.Â  SheÂ hinted that if I did, she might get me another T-Shirt with the herd on it.Â
> 
> I will get to work on getting up to date pictures of everyone.
Click to expand...



Get it done my dear, because (hint, hint) Christmas is coming!


----------



## kirbyultra

:biggrin: Yay!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Mr. HB young black flemmie buck is not only getting big and handsome like his dad, but is also smart like his dad.

Instead of licking his paws and grooming himself, he tapped his nose on his water bottle then wiped his face with his paws.


----------



## Bunny parents

How smart is that !!  I guess if he could reach the sink, he would clean up his face while looking in the mirror :biggrin: How cute !!  How's your back ? I hope it's better now.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> How smart is that !!  I guess if he could reach the sink, he would clean up his face while looking in the mirror :biggrin: How cute !!  How's your back ? I hope it's better now.



When he stands on his hind legs he is almost tall enough!

My back is a little better, I can sleep through the night, so it has improved. Thanks


----------



## MILU

I haven't been able to check the website too often, but it's good to know your back is healing and your buns are flying. hehe
Maybe you should lay down and put the buns skipping on your back. That could probably work as a massage.. LOL 
Just kidding.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> I haven't been able to check the website too often, but it's good to know your back is healing and your buns are flying. hehe
> Maybe you should lay down and put the buns skipping on your back. That could probably work as a massage.. LOL
> Just kidding.


Sounds like a good idea, if they would stay on my back, and not want me to pet them until my arms fall off!


----------



## Momto3boys

Wow you have GORGEOUS rabbits:heartbeat:



I of course didn't read all 22 pages but I skimmed through everything and drooled over all the pics


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

There has to be a reason that things break down when you have no money! Last night was the first real cold night, got down to 32F, so naturally we turned on the thermostat.

I didn't think too much about it because we have hot water heat and it takes several hours to warm the house up. It hadn't got any warmer at all today, so I cranked the thermostat up to 86F, then proceeded to listen for the igniter clicks and the whoosh of the boiler coming on.

No whoosh, everything appears to work, water pump, thermostat but not the ignitor. So its extra blankets and hoping it stays in the 40's at night for the next week or too.

I got the feeling from the pampered indoor herd that they too were not pleased by the lack of warmth.


----------



## kherrmann3

You'll have to get Miss Daisy Mae a bit pair of earmuffs! 

I hope everything gets fixed soon! I hope it isn't a wallet-breaker, either!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> You'll have to get Miss Daisy Mae a bit pair of earmuffs!
> 
> I hope everything gets fixed soon! I hope it isn't a wallet-breaker, either!


I don't know if I can find ear muffs that big!

I hope so too, we had problems with our air conditioning this summer too, after that incident the only steak I got close to was on the food channel!


----------



## Momto3boys

That sucks 

I had to turn our heat on for the first time yesterday...I figured since it was snowing it was time for some heat, LOL

I really hope it's an easy fix for you guys.


----------



## kherrmann3

My parent's furnace just went out on them last week, too. The nights have been mostly in the 40's-50's, but it didn't turn-on on a night in the 30's! Brr!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Yeah, that's pretty much how we discovered ours wasn't working. All of the sudden, 34 degrees overnight....and no heat. 

We've had frosts 3 times, and other nights when it was in the 40's, and the furnace worked fine.


----------



## myheart

Hi Wabbitdad, I wanted to ask you about Flemmies a little bit.

I was thinking about adopting a Flemmie from a local shelter. Naturestee and TreasuredFriend went with me to meet n' greet her. She is probably on the small side at about 15.lbs. although she feels like holding a small toddler. She doesn't fuss much about being held and snuggled. She was very agitated when she discover we didn't have her litter pan in the room, and was happy when we realized what she needed. She voided in the pan twice and we discovered she could be a litter pan lounger. She could be just used to it since she has been at the shelter for five months with little prospect of adoption because of her size. She also seems a little territorial of her pan, but that could be the long stay in a crazy environment.Otherthan that, we all feelshe is a very good bunny and might make a good candidate for a tv-watching companion.Unfortunately she is not spayed yet, although she is supposed to have her surgery today.

Anyhow, my question is, how much cage-space will she really need. I have been building condos for the kids, and plan on building one for my seven pound Satin that is two panel deep by four panels long. Would something like that work for a 15 pound bunner also, or does it need to be bigger? The condo has a second floor and an upper shelf for lounging. I would like for her to be free-roam since she was in her previous home. I just have to respect Zappa and Callie's space and run-time because they are here now.

Any thought would be appreciated.

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12

How old is she? At 15 pounds that's not a bad weight, but its a good healthy weight. My flemmies range from 15-18 pounds for my does and my bucks run about 18+. You can always give her some oats to bulk her up and make her dewlap even more beautiful. One of the things I love about flemmies is there is no upper weight limit.
The cage size sounds good. My personal feeling is, as long as it is big enough for the bun to stretch out it is big enough. The more room the better, but like I said as long as she can stretch out its big enough. The shelf would give her a place to jump up and down fromand get some exercise. Cage size also depends on how much she will be in it, naturally.

Now do you have a picture? She could come to Indiana for her recuperation. Good luck, I am excited for you!


----------



## myheart

She is about four years old. I do not know the reason she was given up because she really does seem sweet. We think she might be underweight due to a lack of exercise for five months. Her dewlap is rather small, and Naturestee noted that she seems a tiny bit on the bony side probably from a lack of muscle tone. Pictures were taken, but they are currently with TreasuredFriends on her digital camera. 

I think I was amazed at the bunner's size for holding. She is going to require some practice in the picking-up department. Can't expect a big bun to go without cuddles for too long... I was also surprised at the cartilage in her ear carriage. She has some sturdy ears!!! She would certainly be a change from my four pound Dutchies.... 

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12

With a some lovin, hay, craisins and a bigfood bowl she will probably put back on the weight, quickly.

Sometimes people see a baby flemmie and don't realize how big they are going to get. She might have gotten too big for her previous slaves. I have had some people at shows look at a 3-4 month flemmie and remark how big they are. I then show them the dad, Titan at 20+ pounds, and they are amazed that they will get that big. 

Yep, picking up a flemmie is like picking up a small child. There is a lot of cartilageto hold up them big beautiful uppity ears.

Let me know how things are going with the adoption and if I can be of any further help.


----------



## Bunny parents

Hello  It's been a while I didn't visit your blog. I've been busy taking care my little girl.  How's your Wabbit herd ? How are Oreo and Nibbles ? Are the bonded ? And how is Miss Daisy Mae ? Any stunt ?


----------



## wabbitmom12

Bunnyparents~I really like your avatar. Kimiko is beautiful!

myheart~I just wanted to chime in on the Flemmie discussion too. One thing to remember for your new girl is that she will eat about 2 cups of food per day. Part of the food requirement depends on how much she likes her hay (as it fills them up) and gets other treats. I think people are astonished that the Flemmies really consume that much food, and they under-feed without realizing it, especially if they have other, smaller rabbits. Maybe their Mini Rex gets 1/2 cup of pellets, so giving the Flemmie a cup or cup and a 1/2 looks like a huge serving...but it really isn't even sufficient. 

As Wabbitdad said, some oats in the food are a good idea for awhile to build her up a little. We just put a tablespoon or two on top of the pellets each day. (Except for Miss Sweetie...she'd rather stick her whole head - big earz and all - into the oatmeal container and help herself! :biggrin2 The oatmeal has more calories than the food pellets, so they gain weight a bit faster. Get the rolled oats, not the quick cooking or instant. 

I look forward to hearing more about your beautiful girl.


----------



## myheart

Thanks for the extra information, Wabbitmom. Amount of pellets would have been my nextquestion, and I probably feed too many greens to my four pound bunners to begin with. Not that I try to spoil my kids or anything, ya know.... 

As much as I am drawn to the Dutchies, I just don't know if I will ever find one who doesn't require dentals, or sub-q's for kidney problems, or extra vet visits. My biggest hang-up is that I just know I love my Dutchies and I don't know how long it would take for a Flemmie to work her way into my heart. It took Callie,my Siamese Satin, a year before we could be on the same wavelength. I found her to be a bit on the 'not-so-bright' side and rather rude with behavior. She has learned so much from Zappa, and now fitting in quite well. I think the Dutchies have me spoiled with their charm and intelligence.

I know Flemmies can be on the lounger-side, but are there any other personality traits I should know about? Oh, and I called the shelter, the bunny did very well for her spay and back to her normal bunny-stuff. 

myheart


----------



## wabbitmom12

I know what you mean. When you have a favorite breed, it's a strange feeling to have something completely different come into your house. 

We have found that, much like other pets, the parents' personalities helps determine a rabbit's demeanor. However, I'm sure you don't have any info your potential bunny's background. In general, Flemmies are usually pretty "chill". Not in the sense of being snooty or unaffectionate - quite the opposite! Just pretty calm, confident, and loving. Some people say they are the rabbit breed closest in behavior to dogs! They are so much QUIETER, though, LOL. But they are very loyal companions. When you said she might be a good tv-watching buddy, you are so right! They love to snuggle beside you and just hang out. 

We've only had a couple of Flemmies that were little bit snotty...they were blue, so we called it the Blue-i-tude. Sometimes they were perfectly lovey, other times they were stubbon and bossy. Again, parent personality had to play a part...blues in general (in our area) have that reputation. 

Our black Flemmies have been intelligent, calm, loving, snuggly, and inquisitive. As young ones, they got into a lot of "trouble" by being so nosy. By adulthood - as calm as could be. We've had a couple that followed us around like a puppy! Wherever you were...that's where they wanted to be. More than once we would turn around and trip over a black bun that had plopped itself down right behind us. Dave also has 2 that like to lay down on his feet every morning while he's TRYING to take care of everyone's food and water bottles, LOL.

Dave may have mentioned that some of ours love to be held, some don't. Some will let you hold them only when you are seated. All of them will sit beside you on the couch or floor for hours at a time, getting pats and hanging out. A couple of ours like to be tranced, finding it very calming, others HATE it. You will have fun discovering your girl's unique personality!


----------



## myheart

This is the little girl I'm thinking about, Izzy.I know her chances of adoption are slim because of her size, but I just don't know if my heart is ready for another bunner since losing Patrick and Ellie. I just want to be sure somehow that we are both ready to enjoy each other's company forever.


----------



## wabbitmom12

She's so beautiful!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

She is beautiful!


----------



## kherrmann3

*myheart wrote: *


> My biggest hang-up is that I just know I love my Dutchies and I don't know how long it would take for a Flemmie to work her way into my heart.


I don't think you'd have a choice - The Flemmie would just barge right on into your heart! 

Sorry, just the idea of another Flemmie on the forum got me all excited! :hyper:


----------



## myheart

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> She's so beautiful!



Do you think so? Her PetFinder pic does nothing for her, so people might not see how pretty she is and want to run out to adopt her. When I am able to convince TreasuredFriends to come with me to "just see" bunnies that are listed on PetFinder, we have been finding they are so much more pretty in person because pics sometime catch their faces at non-flattering angles.

She almost has an agouti ticking to her hair. Is there such a thing, or do you think she could be a mix? We were thinking she might have a bit too much black Flemmie in her line to be solid Sandy colored. Any thoughts?

btw... sorry for highjacking your thread, but I figured I should go straight to the people who know about these big bunners.


----------



## JadeIcing

*The food thing is kind of a mixed thing. I would talk to your vet and see what they think. Montana at 15lbs was only getting half a cup. Samantha who was close to 18 when she passed also only got half a cup. For a pet flemmie you don't need to hit a certain weight. I spoke to my vet who agreed that it could put strain on the heart when you don't know the rabbits history. Oh and of course slowly increase food till you get where you want.*

*I have two dutchies here that require no extra care so keep the faith. I wish I could get Fallon to you she is the neatest sweetest thing ever but don't think that we could adopt that far out.*

*Glad she did awesome with her spay.*

*myheart wrote: *


> Thanks for the extra information, Wabbitmom. Amount of pellets would have been my nextquestion, and I probably feed too many greens to my four pound bunners to begin with. Not that I try to spoil my kids or anything, ya know....
> 
> As much as I am drawn to the Dutchies, I just don't know if I will ever find one who doesn't require dentals, or sub-q's for kidney problems, or extra vet visits. My biggest hang-up is that I just know I love my Dutchies and I don't know how long it would take for a Flemmie to work her way into my heart. It took Callie,my Siamese Satin, a year before we could be on the same wavelength. I found her to be a bit on the 'not-so-bright' side and rather rude with behavior. She has learned so much from Zappa, and now fitting in quite well. I think the Dutchies have me spoiled with their charm and intelligence.
> 
> I know Flemmies can be on the lounger-side, but are there any other personality traits I should know about? Oh, and I called the shelter, the bunny did very well for her spay and back to her normal bunny-stuff.
> 
> myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well we had a bit of a flea problem with Sweetie, but we got good deal some rabbit friendly flea meds from Petco online. She is doing much better now, she still has some but not as many as before.

What do you get when you have an e-lop that doesn't want her nails cut? A whole lot of scratches on your arms. The only thing the towel did was delay the scratches for about 10 seconds. 

Nibbles and Oreo are doing better. I put in some NIC panels with smaller squares so they cannot get to each other and fight. So I am hoping that this will help them get used to each other more.

Mr. HB (handsome bun or handsome boy) is getting bigger every day. He is now bigger then his momma. He still has a long way to go before he gets close to his poppa's size though.

All the buns are going through this last bale of hay incredibly fast. I am constantly refilling Daisy's, Handsome buns, Rudy's and Carmels hay bins. They keep munching it down. Well, they pull out their favorite pieces first, making a mess and then nibbling on it when all the "good" stuff is eaten.

It was nice the other night, I let Rudy out for a while and he did some binkies and today Titan and Handsome Boy did too.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> I know what you mean. When you have a favorite breed, it's a strange feeling to have something completely different come into your house.
> 
> We have found that, much like other pets, the parents' personalities helps determine a rabbit's demeanor. However, I'm sure you don't have any info your potential bunny's background. In general, Flemmies are usually pretty "chill". Not in the sense of being snooty or unaffectionate - quite the opposite! Just pretty calm, confident, and loving. Some people say they are the rabbit breed closest in behavior to dogs! They are so much QUIETER, though, LOL. But they are very loyal companions. When you said she might be a good tv-watching buddy, you are so right! They love to snuggle beside you and just hang out.
> 
> We've only had a couple of Flemmies that were little bit snotty...they were blue, so we called it the Blue-i-tude. Sometimes they were perfectly lovey, other times they were stubbon and bossy. Again, parent personality had to play a part...blues in general (in our area) have that reputation.
> 
> *Our black Flemmies have been intelligent, calm, loving, snuggly, and inquisitive. As young ones, they got into a lot of "trouble" by being so nosy. By adulthood - as calm as could be. We've had a couple that followed us around like a puppy! Wherever you were...that's where they wanted to be. More than once we would turn around and trip over a black bun that had plopped itself down right behind us. Dave also has 2 that like to lay down on his feet every morning while he's TRYING to take care of everyone's food and water bottles, LOL.*
> 
> Dave may have mentioned that some of ours love to be held, some don't. Some will let you hold them only when you are seated. All of them will sit beside you on the couch or floor for hours at a time, getting pats and hanging out. A couple of ours like to be tranced, finding it very calming, others HATE it. You will have fun discovering your girl's unique personality!


Nyx sure fits this description - for those who don't know - she is a black flemmie doe that I got from Dave & Karen last year. At first she was a real diva and loved to get into trouble - she even jumped out a window (TWICE) into the back yard. We didn't think she could jump that high to get out.

But now that she's older - she's such a sweetheart - unless she smells a banana or carrot or whatever- then she wants it and she wants it NOW.

I've really grown to love Nyx a lot. I would take more photos of her but its hard to get good photos of a black rabbit. Plus - the ones I have just don't show her majesty well enough.

Flemmies rock....as do e-lops....and holland lops....and lionheads....and polish...and...well....other rabbits.

But Flemmies rock more - cause they're bigger!


----------



## TinysMom

*myheart wrote: *


> Anyhow, my question is, how much cage-space will she really need. I have been building condos for the kids, and plan on building one for my seven pound Satin that is two panel deep by four panels long. Would something like that work for a 15 pound bunner also, or does it need to be bigger? The condo has a second floor and an upper shelf for lounging. I would like for her to be free-roam since she was in her previous home. I just have to respect Zappa and Callie's space and run-time because they are here now.
> 
> Any thought would be appreciated.
> 
> myheart


I hope you don't mind (I'm pretty sure Dave & Karen won't mind) if I interject my experience here.

My flemmies that are caged have the XLarge and Giant dog crates that you can buy at the store. I forget the exact sizes - but I have seen three full grown flemmies stretched out in the giant cage napping - with room for probably a couple more on the sides or something.

You could lock her up during their run-time and she'd do fine in a cage like that.

However - I would not be surprised if she accepted them having their run time while she is out playing also.

I have some girls that are free roaming in an area and at least once a week Angel (polish) comes out for the day - and at other times Cindy (holland lop) will come out and spend the day. The other girls just ignore them or groom them for a bit and remind them of who is boss - and then leave them alone.


----------



## JadeIcing

Dave! I forgot to mention I have a new foster.... Will post pics but think you will like him. He is atleast part flemmie.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Can't wait to see!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Just another day in paradise here. We still don't have heat, using the wood burner, to keep the house warm. Then last night about 1am I went into the kitchen to take my medicine and stepped in a puddle of water near the sink. I opend the cabinet doors and discovered a leaking pipe. So in the middle of the night I am rummaging through my spare plumbing parts trying to find the right ones.

Luckily, I had the right parts and got the leaked stopped. I then went into the laundry room to get my clothes to go to bed and discoved a valve on our sump pump is leaking. Another repair for another day.

Well leave it to the buns to put a smile back on my face. This morning as I was taking care of the bunny's, Daisy Mae lept over the bunny gate and went into the main bathroom. Don't know why but I grabbed the camera and caught Miss Dassy pulling on the toilet paper. After I took the picture, she looked at me as if to say "What?"







On a totally unrelated topic, has anyone else not receiving notices about thread updates?


----------



## TinysMom

Daisy Mae wanted to make sure you had something to clean up in case the water got out again...she was being pro-active...


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, the woes of house-upkeep! It does seem like when something happens, suddenly all of the other appliances/pipes/walls decide that they too, want some attention. Very frustrating.

I'm smiling at that cute picture of Miss Daisy! She looks like she's frustrated because you didn't have the decency to install the toilet paper holder at her level. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Haha that picture made me smile and I really needed it.


----------



## hln917

Wow I have alot to catch up on. Sorry to hear you hada bad day. Glad that Daisy Mae was able to make it better. She made my day~!:biggrin2: Thanks for the picture.


----------



## myheart

Are you sure she was pulling on the toilet paper? Perhaps she was just checking to make sure there was some on the roll for Karen so she wouldn't get mad at you for not replacing the empty roll. Daisy just wants to keep you out of the doghouse because she loves you so much.

Just a thought... 

myheart


----------



## wabbitmom12

myheart wrote:


> Are you sure she was pulling on the toilet paper? Perhaps she was just checking to make sure there was some on the roll for Karen so she wouldn't get mad at you for not replacing the empty roll.
> myheart



You know, that is so very true! We girls have to stick together. Did you notice how the toilet lid (not just the seat!) was down? Thank you Daisy! Let's keep see if we can teach the males in the house some manners. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunny parents

Lovely Daisy Mae, She wants to help you out, " Have no fear, dad. Daisy Mae is here. I'm ready for the next leaking ! ".  hehe. I know, it's not a pleasant thing to do in the middle of the night. I remember when we had a leaking toilet bowl and we didn't have any parts to fix it. The only thing we could do before next morning comes was taking turns to change the bucket. It was full with water so quick ! what an exercise ! 

I love the bunny in wabbitmom12's avatar  Hubby and I are thinking about adopting a bunny boy for keeping Kimiko company in the future and we both think about black and white bunny boy.


----------



## kherrmann3

Super-cute picture! I love Miss Daisy Mae! :hearts:

Love the shower curtain, too!


----------



## wabbitmom12

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Love the shower curtain, too!




hee, hee! So now everyone knows what our bathroom looks like. :blushan: :big wink:


----------



## wabbitmom12

Bunny parents wrote:


> I love the bunny in wabbitmom12's avatar  Hubby and I are thinking about adopting a bunny boy for keeping Kimiko company in the future and we both think about black and white bunny boy.



Thank you Bunny parents! That's my Dutchie (aka, Dutchess). She's my personal bunny. When I give her scritchy scratchies on her back, she gives me kisses on my shoulder. :biggrin2:

It shouldn't be hard for you to find a black Dutch rabbit...lots of people are into breeding Dutch, and if they are "mismarked" (can be something very minor, like the black fur extending into the white slipper on the foot, or a black "beauty mark" on their cheek) - then many breeders sell them as pets, for even as low as $10.

Dutchess has a very laid back, sweet personality. I've heard from others that, for the most part, Dutch are happy, friendly rabbits.


----------



## myheart

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> It shouldn't be hard for you to find a black Dutch rabbit...lots of people are into breeding Dutch, and if they are "mismarked" (can be something very minor, like the black fur extending into the white slipper on the foot, or a black "beauty mark" on their cheek) - then many breeders sell them as pets, for even as low as $10.


I was at an rabbit show a few years ago (and yes, I left all of my carriers at home). There was a lady there who had some mismarked Dutch babies for sale for, I think, five or ten dollars. I almost picked up a *Chocolate girl*!!! I was so close to squeeling, "Some one find a box!!!!" I would give anything to go back to that day to take her home with me. Mmmmm..... Chocolate Dutchie Girl......


----------



## wabbitmom12

myheart wrote:


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be hard for you to find a black Dutch rabbit...lots of people are into breeding Dutch, and if they are "mismarked" (can be something very minor, like the black fur extending into the white slipper on the foot, or a black "beauty mark" on their cheek) - then many breeders sell them as pets, for even as low as $10.
> 
> 
> 
> I was at an rabbit show a few years ago (and yes, I left all of my carriers at home). There was a lady there who had some mismarked Dutch babies for sale for, I think, five or ten dollars. I almost picked up a *Chocolate girl*!!! I was so close to squeeling, "Some one find a box!!!!" I would give anything to go back to that day to take her home with me. Mmmmm..... Chocolate Dutchie Girl......Â Â
> 
> Â
Click to expand...


I'm so there with you! We had a Chocolate Dutch Buck named Mr. Smores. He was IN LOVE with me. (How do I know? Unneutered males have a way of telling you...by dropping pellets on you and/or wetting on you. After awhile, I wouldn't hold him, because he was a poopin' machine around me. Romantic, huh?  But I always did pet and talk to him.) He really was about the world's sweetest bunny! He's at the Bridge now. He got wry-neck when he was only 2 years old. When we had to put him down, it was one of the saddest days of my life. :cry1:


----------



## TinysMom

How far is Elkhart form Indianapolis?

Just curious as I think I heard next year's ARBA convention will be in Indianapolis...


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> How far is Elkhart form Indianapolis?
> 
> Just curious as I think I heard next year's ARBA convention will be in Indianapolis...



SERIOUSLY?? I hadn't heard that. It's about 3 hours to north Indy, 3 1/2 to 4 to the south end of town. Definitely drivable. Probably not a lot more that what you have to drive from Del Rio to San Antonio, right?


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> TinysMom wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> How far is Elkhart form Indianapolis?
> 
> Just curious as I think I heard next year's ARBA convention will be in Indianapolis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY?? I hadn't heard that. It's about 3 hours to north Indy, 3 1/2 to 4 to the south end of town. Definitely drivable. Probably not a lot more that what you have to drive from Del Rio to San Antonio, right?
Click to expand...

I could be wrong....so don't quote me on that yet. I thought I read where someone said that next year was Indianapolis and then 2012 was Kansas.

But I know that I'd LOVE to see Nyx's original breeder parents again....even if it means coming THERE....

Only this time we're getting a hotel room so we can hang out longer (and hopefully planning to hang out longer). The time we had together in San Antonio was great - but far too short.


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> TinysMom wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> How far is Elkhart form Indianapolis?
> 
> Just curious as I think I heard next year's ARBA convention will be in Indianapolis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY?? I hadn't heard that. It's about 3 hours to north Indy, 3 1/2 to 4 to the south end of town. Definitely drivable. Probably not a lot more that what you have to drive from Del Rio to San Antonio, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong....so don't quote me on that yet.Â  I thought I read where someone said that next year was Indianapolis and then 2012 was Kansas.
> 
> But I know that I'd LOVE to see Nyx's original breeder parents again....even if it means coming THERE....
> 
> Only this time we're getting a hotel room so we can hang out longer (and hopefully planning to hang out longer).Â  The time we had together in San Antonio was great - but far too short.
Click to expand...


Absolutely! But, it is great that we (you and I) occasionally phone and text each other, as well as Facebook and RO. But that doesn't get to include your hubby - that guy who makes me laugh! 

Heck, if you were going to drive all the way to Indy, we'd be sure to be there too. And if you could stand driving 3 more hours, you could spend a day or two in Northern Indiana also ...and meet the REST of the herd!


----------



## Momto3boys

That picture is so darn cute!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks, Daisy rolled out a little tp, I thought she was going to grab the end and bolt back down the hallway.

Peg, that would be great to see you guys again.

I am glad Karen has been posting replies, I stopped getting updates notices from RO. So I switched to the email that our internet provider provides and had problems with it. I THINK I have it working, but I have been wrong many times before.

Miss Daisey has learned how to jump back over the gate back into the bunny room! So now when I herd her back towards the bunny room she can get herself back in, good girl.

Tonight Karen and I went to Applebee's for Veterans day. Its nice because we only had to pay for her dinner. Enjoyed the company of other veterans too. The place was very busy of course, but while we waited we talked to another vet and it was nice. Then they called our name and they were going to seat us. Well we only had been waiting for 50 minutes and this gentleman and his wife had been waiting for 90 minutes! 

I told Karen I am going to give them our table since they had been waiting far longer then we had. He and his wife thanked us and went in to eat. He later stopped by our table on the way out to thank us again. That was really nice of him, he didn't have too. I told him we vet's take care of each other and he was welcome.

Well I think its time to go distribute hay and bunny treats.


----------



## Bunny parents

:thumbup:clapping: Good girl, Miss Daisey ! She's really a little stunt girl


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Something very interesting happened tonight. I was cleaning cages and was at the point where I let Carmel, Titan and Rudy out to play. Carmel started to be a stinker so I put him back in his house. 

Rudy was in a empty cage and Titan hopped in with Rudy. Titan did the dominance thing and then startedto groom Rudy. Titan then layed next to Rudy, occasionally groomed him then would settle down and lay next to Rudy. Rudy got up and hopped over to his cage and Titan followed him. In the past, Rudy always fights Titan if he tries to get into his cage. This time he didn't and they been keeping each other company since 5:30 tonight. 

Here are some pictures of the two:


----------



## TinysMom

Actually - that's Nyx in disguise....

LOVE the photos..


----------



## Momto3boys

Well that is just adorable :inlove:


----------



## Bunny parents

awwwww they're finally best friends  I really like the second pic of them, the little black boy on the right is so cute  It's like he wanted to say " what dad ? We're friends now ? Why so surprised ? They're really cute  

Well, I have a question..sorry if it bothers you.The Mini lop boy ( If I'm right ), he's on well- weight ? How old is he ? I don't know if my Kimiko is too thin or too fat ? :?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> awwwww they're finally best friends  I really like the second pic of them, the little black boy on the right is so cute  It's like he wanted to say " what dad ? We're friends now ? Why so surprised ? They're really cute
> 
> Well, I have a question..sorry if it bothers you.The Mini lop boy ( If I'm right ), he's on well- weight ? How old is he ? I don't know if my Kimiko is too thin or too fat ? :?



Thank you, I think they are very cute bunny's.

Well Titan the black bun is a flemish giant and is over 20 poundsand Rudy is a five year old french lop and is about 12 pounds.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Bunny parents wrote:


> awwwww they're finally best friends  I really like the second pic of them, the little black boy on the right is so cute  It's like he wanted to say " what dad ? We're friends now ? Why so surprised ? They're really cute
> 
> Well, I have a question..sorry if it bothers you.The Mini lop boy ( If I'm right ), he's on well- weight ? How old is he ? I don't know if my Kimiko is too thin or too fat ? :?



Rudy the Mini Lop IS a bit on the pudgy side. For a rabbit, he just doesn't get that into exercise, lol.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Just realized I haven't updated for a while. 

All the buns are doing well, I was in trouble the other day with Daisy. I let Sweetie out and was lovin her up. Miss Daisy was upset up and down her shelf and was giving me the "look". In some ways its similiar to the one my wife gives me when I accidently do something wrong. I know its hard to believe we husbands make errors, but I've been told it happens. 

Anyway I had to do a lot of petting and sweet talking to dig myself out of that hole. A couple of craisins didn't hurt either. That never works with the wife though.

I keep telling myself I need to take pictures of Titan and Mr. Handsome together to show everyone how big he is getting. I am thinking of bonding Mr. Rudy and Ms. Sweetie. They are so gentle and I think they will makea good pair. They had one date and it went well. I am going to get them together tomorrow night.

Its been fun watching my big bunny's do binkies. I just wish I had a camera to catch Titan, Sweetie, Mr. Handsome, Daisy and Rudy in the act.

I work Monday and then I am off the rest of the week. So I am going to try and get the pictures collected for the herd collage. Providing my lovely, wonderful, sweet, patient, understanding wife doesn't have too many things for me to do. Love you dear!:biggrin2:


----------



## wabbitmom12

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> I work Monday and then I am off the rest of the week.Â  So I am going to try and get the pictures collected for the herd collage.Â  Providing my lovely, wonderful, sweet, patient, understanding wife doesn't have too many things for me to do.Â  Love you dear!:biggrin2:
> 
> Â



Haven't you heard of the HONEY-DO list?!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Very unusual for Indiana in late November. Where I live we are under a tornado watch until 2:30 am. It is 62F at 8pm, not normal at all, usually it is cold and snowy.

Tuesday after I take my wife out for breakfast (its really adistraction I am hoping she forgets to have me do stuff around the house).

Hopefully I will be able to work on the collage of the herd and get some bunny supplies.


----------



## Bunny parents

lol, are men always like this ? Is this why my hubby took me out for a shopping, even if he just told me the other day that I have too many shoes ???  hahaha. Now I know you guys' tricks. He won't get me next time, ok... only if I have a permission for another pair of shoes, lol 

Oh, Daisy  She just jealous of Sweetie.


----------



## kherrmann3

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Very unusual for Indiana in late November. Where I live we are under a tornado watch until 2:30 am. It is 62F at 8pm, not normal at all, usually it is cold and snowy.


We had a tornado watch until 6pm, too! It seemed weird to me, but I have a hard time remembering when "tornado season" ends. I always thought it was mostly a summer thing.


----------



## Momto3boys

We just have snow, snow and more snow!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Momto3boys wrote: *


> We just have snow, snow and more snow!!



If you can, could you keep it upthere until December 23rd?:biggrin2:

Today went to the feed store to get more bun food, hay, litter and food for the dogs. Our rat terrier has ocd when it comes to a new bag of food he will sit and guard it for days.

I knew I was getting low on hay, but didn't realize how low until I filled up the tub, I keep in the house and that emptied the storage container I use. This is the last cut of the season and it contains a lot of grassy hay and they love it.

I got Mr. Handsome out for his run time tonight and saw some amazing binkies. Mr. Tiny was out tonight also and he enjoyed his time exploring.


----------



## kirbyultra

How's that collage coming along?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:whistling I am going to select the photo's tonight. I was planning on doing it this morning, but I ended up outside splitting wood and stacking more up by the house. Right now its the only heat we have, so wood collection came first. I am going to do one of the current herd and the ones that have passed over the bridge.


----------



## Bunny parents

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Bunny parents wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> awwwww they're finally best friends  I really like the second pic of them, the little black boy on the right is so cute  It's like he wanted to say " what dad ? We're friends now ? Why so surprised ? They're really cute
> 
> Well, I have a question..sorry if it bothers you.The Mini lop boy ( If I'm right ), he's on well- weight ? How old is he ? I don't know if my Kimiko is too thin or too fat ? :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy the Mini Lop IS a bit on the pudgy side. For a rabbit, he just doesn't get that into exercise, lol.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I think my girl is on pudgy side too. Rudy has a friend  lol. I'm trying to urge her doing some exercises., but she just turns and looks at me ( if she could speak) and says with her look , " momma, how about you start exercising first, then I'll consider that ! ". :thud:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The one thing about not having the boiler working is with the house being much cooler then normal, the buns molts are going very well.

Tonight, during cage cleaning, I gave the buns who didn't have any before some carpet. 

Mr. Handsome is letting me know when he wants his run time. He goes to his cage door and shakes it hard. If I don't open within time he has allotted, he does it even harder.

I've been helping my nephew, his wife and daughter with the bun they got this summer. Tomorrow we are going over to their house and drop off some hay that I couldn't fit in my tubs and trim the bunny's nails. Their bun Lilly is a beautiful lavender lop.


----------



## Flash Gordon

looks like i got some reading to do over here huh?....
ill start reading ur blog from the beginning and u can start looking for a pic of that Mopar u had......leaseplease:


----------



## Bassetluv

> The one thing about not having the boiler working is with the house being much cooler then normal, the buns molts are going very well.



I hope the (non-furry) humans aren't too cool! 

One thing I do with the rabbits is keep their room a bit cooler than the rest of the house in the winter; I've found that they seem more comfortable in cooler temps. than the higher ones I love.  Moulting is always an issue with Anna and Yofi. Seems they are always losing hair! (Yofi especially; he is constantly shedding.) Wish I could get them to coordinate their moulting too; when one is going through the end phase, the other is just beginning.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Bassetluv wrote:


> The one thing about not having the boiler working is with the house being much cooler then normal, the buns molts are going very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the (non-furry) humans aren't too cool!
> 
> Moulting is always an issue with Anna and Yofi. Seems they are always losing hair! (Yofi especially; he is constantly shedding.) Wish I could get them to coordinate their moulting too; when one is going through the end phase, the other is just beginning.
Click to expand...


Consider that on a larger scale...of say, 14 rabbits or so...:shock: We always have a house full of not only hares, but hairs. :biggrin2:

I am with you...the buns actually do better in a cooler temp. Seems like when the house is very warm in the winter, some of them start to have breathing problems. Their coats are much nicer with the coolness, too.

RE: Are the humans keeping warm? Yes, indeed, we are. So far God has blessed us with a "relatively" mild late fall. Very little snow. Day temps vary from 25 - 40 degrees, and the nighttime temps are below freezing. It seems like we can get the fire good and stoked up in the evening to warm the house, and it might be cool when we awaken, but not too bad. (I actually LOVE sleeping a "cold" bedroom...so much better than stuffy!) We've had some sun, here and there, to warm up the house during the day. (Our largest windows are in the living room, and face the South...nice warm, afternoon sun.) During the Summer we melt in the late afternoon, but the sun coming in the windows sure has been nice during this cooler weather. The days we had a bit of trouble keeping it warm were when it rained 3 days in a row, and the temps hovered above freezing, with no sun, and strong winds. 

I am a little nervous about the bitter cold we usually experience in January, with temperatures near or below zero, and wind. Our house is very drafty. But we will cross that bridge when we come to it. 

I'm also looking forward to seeing how keeping the furnace off affects our gas bill! So far we haven't had to spend $ on firewood, as we had some, and were given some, so we are "ahead" cost wise. Within another month or so we'll probably have to get a cord of wood...which easily costs as much running the gas furnace for a month. But maybe the cord of wood will last more than a month? I don't know...We've never used wood this consistently. I guess it will be a good experiment. Perhaps we will be using the woodburner every winter from now on, if it is cost efficient.


----------



## Bassetluv

Wow...I didn't realize just how much wood costs! A few years ago I was thinking of putting a small wood stove in my living room (partly to save on heating bills, partly because I love the smell of a wood fire ), but finally conceded that I just don't have room. But if you can get a cord to last, then that would be a great way to save some $$ during the winter.

Your daily temps seem to be on par with the weather here too. So far we've only had snow once, and it's barely enough to keep the ground white. Cold in the mornings, but then it warms up (usually around 0C to +2C or so). I'm hoping we all get a mild winter this year...I think everyone needs a break from high energy costs as well as cold wintertimes. My house is old and the basement is unfinished, so it gets really damp in the cold, and the floors are like ice when the temps drop. One good thing though; the rabbits' room stays cool year-round, and the two of them love it. So long as I keep a dehumidifier going, they're fine. (Can you believe that I don't have A/C, but the rabbits stay comfy even when it goes as high as +31C? The most they need in those temps is a fan to keep the air circulating. However, the rest of the house turns into a sauna!)

And I couldn't even imagine having that many rabbits (or animals of any species) to care for! I'd be exhausted! With only 2 rabbits, 1 cat, and 1 dog, my place is constantly full of hair, bunny balls, wood pellets, etc. Mind you, I'm terrible at housework, and I have a talent for killing vacuum cleaners, so that doesn't help. Oh, and I have Yofi, who must equal at least 4 rabbits with his messiness. (Then again, you have Daisy, so I can't use Yofi as an excuse either...:biggrin

Here's hoping for a mild winter, bunnies who don't dig up their litter boxes, and wood logs with long burn-times for you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Lately Karen has been refering to me as "caveman". Go get a fire going "caveman". I guess it is a guy thing. My arms a getting a work out, I lift heavy stuff at work all day and lately, I've been carrying wood down stairs 2-3 times an evening.

Last night before I started the fire, the house was at 50F, by the time we went to bed, it was up to 60F.

Yesterday evening I dropped off some excess hay at my nephews house. His daughter got a bunny from his ex a couple of months ago. I've been helping them out with litter and when I get a new bale of hay I give them what I can't fit in my storage containers.

The bunny's name is Lilly, she is a holland lop, broken lilac color. Just beautiful! I have also been told she is a diva. She has the house to herself and only goes in her cage at night. Last night she hopped on the couch next to me and soaked in all the pets. She also marked me as hers, when I got home I had to put my jeans in the wash and clean my coat. I'd bunny nap her, but his daughter and step son would not be happy. The bunny has been great therapy for his step son who is autistic. She has everyone in his house wrapped around her little paw.

Well time to clean cages in a little while, get some more wood and hopefully get a hold of my brother in law and get our kerosene heater to warm up the house on really cold nights. Still like to have the boiler working, but so far things are working out. The buns are enjoying the cool house.


----------



## TinysMom

So how is everyone doing now? Are all the bunnies getting excited about Christmas? 

Is the house getting any warmer now? (I'm assuming you're using the wood?)


----------



## wabbitmom12

The bunnies are all trying to stay on the "Nice" list, so Santa can bring them some Craisins next week!

Yes, the Caveman has been keeping his Cavewife and Cavekids warm with his wonderful fire! :biggrin2: Right now, it is 12 degrees outside (yes, folks, that is FAHRENHEIT)...and a snuggly 67 degrees indoors.

In all seriousness, it is a LOT of work to keep the house warm with wood, but it is saving a ton of money right now, and we seem to be pretty good at keeping a comfortable temp, even as the really cold weather is setting in. Our wood burner is in our finished basement, so we are bringing in wood by the armful and carrying it downstairs. About 2 great big armfuls of wood will burn in about 6 hours...so do the math and you see that is a lot of trips out in the cold and snow, and up and down steps. Plus, we are checking on the fire every hour or so during the waking hours and adding logs. Many times the fire is out when Dave awakens in the morning...so he's up in a cool house (59 degrees is not unusual), and having to bring wood in from the cold to build a nice fire - before caring for buns and getting ready for work. Add to all of this, he had to move, by SLED, wood from the back of our lot up to the porch, a job which took several hours. Load the sled, drag it up, stack the wood, then hike back and get some more. We were also been given wood by some friends, so he had to load it up at their house, then unload and stack it up at home. Some of our wood, and some we were given, wasn't split properly, so he's been outside with an axe, splitting logs. So now, he is both a CAVEMAN and a LUMBERJACK! 

My poor hubby is pooped! :yawn: Thank goodness he has some vacation days coming up during the holidays next week.


----------



## Momto3boys

There's nothing like wood heat though.
We burnt wood our first year here but we need a new chimney, we haven't been able to afford it so we've been using electric heat the last 4 years but now with me working we can afford to have our chimney rebuilt, I CANNOT wait until next year when we can burn wood again, it's more work but it's awesome heat, plus it's like a free air exchanger and we need that desperately!

Hopefully Santa brings all your crew some craisins


----------



## MILU

I hope all your bunnies get nice presents from Santa, it seems like they've been really good and cooperative. I bet they even make you run after them, or jump on your lap just to make you feel warmer!


----------



## Bassetluv

Must admit, I prefer heat from a wood stove as well, rather than electric or gas. My family used to own a *cottage* on a lake (an old fishing camp that my dad purchased when we were kids), and when I was in my early 20s, my husband and I - and our cat Snooch, of course  - would sometimes go there in the winter and stay for a day or two. At one point we went down there for a week during one rather frigid January, and discovered that someone had stolen the main wood stove that served to heat the entire place. However, we made do with the kitchen woodstove, blanketing off the living room and pretty much living in the tiny kitchen. The heat from that stove was so wonderful....there's just something about heat from a wood fire that is so comforting. We cut down trees and split the wood ourselves...a ton of work, but it just felt so rewarding at the end of the day to come indoors to a warm, cozy room and to know that we did it ourselves.

I admire you guys for what you're doing! And come Christmas day, how nice it will be to be gathered around together, with the wood fire blazing, snow gently falling outside, bunnies, humans, et al. all snuggly and warm. :biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I've been crazy busy, work, keeping the fire stoked and constantly bringing in wood. 

The bunny's have been good, except for, Miss Daisy. She's was a good girl until Sunday when I cleaned cages. Daisy made a big mess and I had to do a lot of cleaning. Normally she goes about her business in the bunny room. The little stinker kept getting in my way, forcing her way into her cage and blocking the litter box and generally making herself a nuisance.

Mr. Handsome is just about as big as his daddy, Titan, I have plans to get pictures of him and a few other buns soon. I need just a few more pictures to put together my collage of the herd. When I get that done, I will give updates on them all.

Please send get well prayers to Wabbitmom. She has come down with something and is having a rough time of it. Christmas festivities coming up really quick, there is so much to do.

Well gotta go, need to go get more firewood.


----------



## Nela

A very merry Christmas to you and yours! I hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## myheart

:hug: Hope you feel better Wabbitmom. It's no fun feeling sick when Santa is supposed to make his visits. 

Have a great Holiday time!!

myheart


----------



## wabbitmom12

Yep, I got to feeling better right before the holiday! Thank goodness. I had a million things to do, but it came together, with a good dose of flexibility from the family. We had a beautiful 3 days of Christmasing at home and at extended family gatherings. Today, the 26th, is our Christmas Boy's birthday...he is 19, and a fine young man. We are very blessed indeed!

Happy Belated Christmas to all.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here is a collage of the present herd:







First Row: Baby (Nethie Himalayan), Blueberry (Mini Rex), Carmel (Lionhead), Daisy (E-lop), Duchess (Dutch). Second Row: Handsome (Flemish Giant), Moo Moo (Hotot mix), Nibbles (Holland Lop), Oreo (Dutch Mix). Third Row: Pudge (Mini Lop), Rudy (French Lop), Sweetie (Flemish Giant), Tiny (REW Nethie). Fourth Row: Titan (Flemish Giant)

Here are the ones that have crossed over the Rainbow Bridge:







First Row: Barney (Flemish Giant), Lilly (Flemish Giant). Second Row: Mr. Muffin (Holland Lop), Skippery (Lionhead), Mr. Smores (Dutch). Third Row: Mr. Thumper (Flemish Giant), Velvet and Lil Blue (Flemish Giants)

Sorry it took so long, but since the furnance went out and we have been burning wood, I spend a lot of my time bringing in wood or splitting it. When I am done with that I am exhausted. Our cat Buddy has been enjoying the wood burners warmth. This is how he spends most of his time nowadays.






The holidays have been crazy like normal. Wabbitmom and I have our little family's Christmas on the 23rd, then her parents on the 24th, my parents on the 25th and my son Josh's birthday is the 26th. 

We did have a very nice Christmas's. We started doing our Christmas on the 23rd when the kids were little. It was always hard for them to get new toys and play with them for a couple of hours then leave them behind to go to Grandma's. We lived a couple of hours a way. So we started doing ours on the 23rd and that would give the kids a whole day to play with their new stuff. After we moved to the city we are in now, we started going out to Applebee's for supper. Now that has become a tradition. But it was a very hectic few days.

Our tree before the carnage of unwrapping presents began.






Here is picture of Daisy looking for her presents under the tree. Buddy our cat was thinking of pouncing, then Daisy came around the stack of presents and Buddy took one look at Daisy's size and heran back down to the basement.






I finally got my big screen tv! My son Josh also got me a Xbox 360 for my belated birthday present, my birthday is in April.






Josh and I gotthetv mounted on the wall Christmas night. Now I can watch Chicago Bears football in HD!

Miss Daisy has some special pictures for Yofi. 

Here is picture of her as a present for Yofi.






Here is another of her under the tree for Yofi.


----------



## Momto3boys

Looks and sounds like you guys had an awesome Christmas!!
I love Daisy so much, she is just beautiful and WHOA you sure got spoiled this Christmas!!

We got the boys an Xbox 360 as well with Kinect, it's a blast.


----------



## myheart

Dave, your collage looks great!! So many beautiful fur-babies!! This just makes it a bit easier for me to put the bunners I want on my bun-nabbing list. **Let's see, I'll take....** 

What a nice looking tree with all of the presents under it! Which present was mine? I apparently didn't receive it yet. I guess someone else took it, so I think I'll take me a little baby Tiny bun instead.

Was Daisy the only one who was allowed to see the tree? At least kitty knows who to try pouncing-practice on, and who not to mess with. My cats are pretty much to the point of only messing with each other, finally.

Sounds like you had a good Holiday. Are you staying in tonight for New Years? I usually leave that sort of silliness to those youngsters who are used to indulging like that. So it's going to be a quiet night for me, which is a good thing. 

myheart


----------



## wabbitmom12

We usually make a family party out of it...any excuse for a party you know! (To clarify, no alcohol We are "total tee-totalers". :biggrin2:

My sister hosts us all and we eat and play Dominoes, Euchere, or Skipbo. It's a good time. Even the young adults usually join us, at least for awhile. Last year was my "baby" brother's 40th birthday, right on Dec 31, so we added ice cream and cake to the fun.

I do feel blessed that we enjoy one another's company. There is an occasional bump in the road where someone butts heads or gets their nose bent out of joint, but for the most part we are very close and spend a lot of time together. We did not live in town for the first 16 years of our marriage, so these past 10 years of living close by have been really special.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*myheart wrote: *


> Dave, your collage looks great!! *Thank you. *So many beautiful fur-babies!! This just makes it a bit easier for me to put the bunners I want on my bun-nabbing list. **Let's see, I'll take....**
> 
> What a nice looking tree with all of the presents under it! Which present was mine? I apparently didn't receive it yet. I guess someone else took it, so I think I'll take me a little baby Tiny bun instead. *You didn't get the present? Hmm...I know I put it in the mail. Well if Tiny comes up missing I know where to start looking!*
> 
> Was Daisy the only one who was allowed to see the tree? *Titan, Rudy and Sweetie came out to check the presents, we didn't have the camera ready at the time. *At least kitty knows who to try pouncing-practice on, and who not to mess with. My cats are pretty much to the point of only messing with each other, finally.
> 
> Sounds like you had a good Holiday. *We did have a really nice holiday. Last night I finally got to play Modern Warfare on my Xbox on my new tv. It was great except for staying up half the night. Getting too old for that. *Are you staying in tonight for New Years? I usually leave that sort of silliness to those youngsters who are used to indulging like that. So it's going to be a quiet night for me, which is a good thing.  *I hope you have a great New Year's.*
> 
> myheart


----------



## hln917

Dave~ your collage looks great! I'm finally catching up on your blog.

We use a wood stove to heat the house also. Luckily my neighbor sells wood so he's been supplying us last and this winter.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank You


----------



## Wabbitdad12

It is a definitely a new year! We had a nice evening with my sister in law and the family. When we got home, I actually got to play Modern Warfare on my new tv! It was awesome!

I hope this is not a taste of whats to come this year. I went down to the basement to start a fire in the wood burner and get some clothes. When I went into the laundry room I stepped into water. There was a problem with the check valve on the sump pump. The hardware store we normally go to was closed, so we had to go to another and they were open! Luckily, it cost less then $10 and was relatively painless to install. Evidently I did it right because the sump hasn't overflowed.

I went into the bunny room this evening, filled water bottles and filled food dishes. When I was gathering bottles, I let Baby out of her cage. I went back in later and I noticed this one board I keep by Handsome's cage was out in the middle of the room. I was trying to figure out how it got there, then shrugged my shoulders and slid it back. Later, I was back in the bunny room and the board was out in the middle of the room again. While standing there wondering how it happened again, I spotted Baby was still out.

Happy that I hadn't lost what little of my mind I have left, I put Baby back into her cage.


----------



## Bassetluv

Yofi sez: "MISS DAISY!!!! WOWZA!!!" 

She looks super-alluring with that big red bow...like she's all gift-wrapped and just waiting for her beau to appear. 

LOL... I love the picture of your kitty getting ready to pounce on Miss Daisy, because you can see exactly what would have happened, had he followed through. I'm sure there would have been one sorry kitty cat with only 8 lives remaining. For some reason Yofi doesn't like cats - not sure when it began, because when I first got him he was fine with all critters - and he's headbutted poor ol' Fritzie more times than I can count. Thankfully though, he has never ever bitten...just backed up, then reversed gears into full steam ahead and **CHARGE!!!!!!D**, whumping Fritz smack in the side. Given the size of the Yofster's head though, Fritz probably has wound up with bruised ribs more than once. 

I'm so glad you guys had a great Christmas! And I love the collage of bunnies (past and present) that you posted. I'm sorta envious when I see all your loved furry critters...makes me want to have room for so many more here. 

(btw, how big is Daisy now? Yofi's around 12 lbs - last weigh-in, though he might have gained a pound since then. But Daisy looks to be even bigger!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Daisy sez to tell Yofi thank you. Alluring was the look she was going for.

Thank you, I was trying to make the collage big enough for all the bunny's to be seen, but not too large.

I don't know Daisy's weight. I learned a long time ago to never ask a woman her weight. Karen may have to ask Miss Daisy.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Doesn't he know that even another WOMAN is not allowed to ask a lady's weight?!

Maybe I can get HIM to stand on the scale, note the weight, then add Miss Daisy.


----------



## MILU

Christmas bunnies are always cute! I love all the pics, and I love how you have all the big bunnies too!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This is nothing related to rabbits, but I thought some would get a chuckle.

On Saturday I was bringing wood up from the back of the lot for the wood burner we are using. I was gathering up the wood, tossing it in the wheelbarrow. I grabbed a piece of wood that was on the bottom of the pile when this little red squirrel came out from underneath and ran up the tree next to the wood pile.

I don't know who was more startled me or the squirrel. He moved so fast! As he scurried up the tree he was knocking off lots of the new fallen snow on my head. I guess that was my punishment for disturbing his little home.


----------



## kherrmann3

Hehe! Did he chatter at you, too? I love it when red squirrels do their little scolding noise when they're disturbed.


----------



## Bunny parents

I have so many to catch up here. Long time I didn't log on. How are you and your family ? I hope you all had wonderful time during X'mas and new year party.  How's Daisy Mae ?  Any stunts again ? hehe


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you we did have a very nice Christmas and New Year.

Well good communication is always important in any relationship. If there is no communication or lack of any at all incidents happen. For example, last Saturday I made a list of what errands I need to run and ask my lovely wife for the money to do them. On my list was get a haircut, then rabbit food and bunny litter, plus some banana chips to avoid a rebellion in the herd. I also had a friend dropping off some firewood and Karen said (I didn't hear her) she would get the bun food and litter, so I could be home when he stopped by. 

So off I went and got my haircut, stopped at my parents and then headed for the feed store to get my bunny supplies. I brought the food and litter home and put it away.

Later Karen came home from doing some other errands and asked for help in unloading the groceries. When I went and opened the van door, there was another 50lb bag of bun food and another 40lb bag of litter! Now in my defence I had not had my morning can of Mountain Dew, therefore, I was operating in a caffiene less state of consciousness.

So were good for bun supplies for awhile.


----------



## MILU

Pretty cute story with the squirrel!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

All the bunnies are doing well. Ms. Dutchess is on antibiotics for a couple of weeks, but she is eating, drinking and doing her business well. I am not worried about her. Ms. Daisy had a nice run around the living room and dining room after church today. Karen thwarted her planned exploration of our bedroom by shutting the half bath door. Daisy was not amused and thumped her displeasure.

Karen had to work yesterday, which brought her hours for the week to 54. She came home from taking our daughter to her beauty appointment and announced she was going to take a nap, then get up and do some housework. That was at 12:30pm, by the time she got up at 7:30pm, Ihad brought in firewood, unloaded and loaded the dishwasher, cleaned rabbit cages and installed a new kitchen light, plus played Call of Duty Modern Warfare on the xbox 360.

I think she was a little tired. I am very proud of her though, she went from not working for 2 years to working 10 hour days. On top of that getting up at 4:30am to get ready for work. She is not a morning person. I try to get over to her plant at lunch time to give her a neck rub and a hug. As long as the weather isn't too cold for me to walk across the parking lot.


----------



## TinysMom

Where did Karen get a job and WHEN did she get one? This is awesome news as I know you guys both wanted her to find one!!!

Tell her congrats from us and that Finster is finally gonna put his ears down!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

She started on January 12th and working at the same company I do, in pre-assembly. Can't share rides to work as she starts an hour and a half before I do.


----------



## Nela

How wonderful for you both that Karen was able to find work. I remember how much of a stress it was for you guys. Oof, that sounds like hard work indeed. I am glad she is getting some well-deserved rest. Hehehe I had to laugh at the incident with the squirrel. I could just picture it. :biggrin:I looove red squirrels. Hehehe you are right about communication. At least it is something that you will definitely use.


----------



## Bassetluv

> I don't know Daisy's weight. I learned a long time ago to never ask a woman her weight. Karen may have to ask Miss Daisy.



I'm running a bit behind, but just saw this. LOL! Karen, you've got him well trained...:biggrin:

And congrats to you Karen, on the new job! I hope you're enjoying it (despite the long hours)


----------



## wabbitmom12

My Dear Finster ~

Thank you for helicoptering your ears so faithfully! I did finally start a new job. It's not in pharmacy...drat...but I am not giving up on that dream/goal. I am working in pre-production at Dave's company (easy assembly, lots of unwrapping parts, etc.). I can sit down when needed, and share a work table with another very nice lady named ROBIN. (That's a name you probably like a lot  ) We get along well and it helps pass the day more quickly.

I started on January 12th...after applying January 10th. So you could say I hopped right into this new job. I am working 10 hour days, so 10 hours a week are overtime (1 1/2) pay. Last week, I worked 54 hours!!! I am pooped. I have to get up every morning at 4:30 so I can be at work by 6 am. So that means I go to bed at...get this...8:30 or 9:00 pm! Your Mama Peggy knows that is WAY EARLY for me, LOL! But, if I don't get at least 7 hours of sleep, I get too tired at work. I get home at 5 pm, and can either make supper, or do housework, - not both. Usually Dave and Krissy vote that I fix dinner, and then they clean up. 

Working this much is challenging for me, but I am looking forward to paying off some bills, building up our savings account, getting our furnace fixed, and buying a new dishwasher. 

I hope all of my friends will forgive me for not being around as much as usual, and know that I am thinking about them EVERY DAY while I am getting callouses on my fingers and money in my bank account. I especially thank you, dear Finster, for your support all of these months. You are a very special wabbit! I will do some special binkies this Friday, in your honor, when I get my first full paycheck. Will you join me? Awesome!!

Love,

Your Auntie Karen


----------



## JadeIcing

Paying bills is so needed. We are slowly but surely catching up. *hugs* We do what we need to do to get our families ahead.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> My Dear Finster ~
> 
> Thank you for helicoptering your ears so faithfully! I did finally start a new job. It's not in pharmacy...drat...but I am not giving up on that dream/goal. I am working in pre-production at Dave's company (easy assembly, lots of unwrapping parts, etc.). I can sit down when needed, and share a work table with another very nice lady named ROBIN. (That's a name you probably like a lot  ) We get along well and it helps pass the day more quickly.
> 
> I started on January 12th...after applying January 10th. So you could say I hopped right into this new job. I am working 10 hour days, so 10 hours a week are overtime (1 1/2) pay. Last week, I worked 54 hours!!! I am pooped. I have to get up every morning at 4:30 so I can be at work by 6 am. So that means I go to bed at...get this...8:30 or 9:00 pm! Your Mama Peggy knows that is WAY EARLY for me, LOL! But, if I don't get at least 7 hours of sleep, I get too tired at work. I get home at 5 pm, and can either make supper, or do housework, - not both. Usually Dave and Krissy vote that I fix dinner, and then they clean up.
> 
> Working this much is challenging for me, but I am looking forward to paying off some bills, building up our savings account, getting our furnace fixed, and buying a new dishwasher.
> 
> I hope all of my friends will forgive me for not being around as much as usual, and know that I am thinking about them EVERY DAY while I am getting callouses on my fingers and money in my bank account. I especially thank you, dear Finster, for your support all of these months. You are a very special wabbit! I will do some special binkies this Friday, in your honor, when I get my first full paycheck. Will you join me? Awesome!!
> 
> Love,
> 
> Your Auntie Karen


Dear Auntie Karen,

I'm so glad you got a job - I was afraid my ears were gonna be stuck in helicopter position forever. When mom told me about your job - I did binkies for about 3 minutes but then I had to stop. Zuba (below me) yelled that I was shaking his cage too much.

I think that you should take your "extra" money from those "big" hours and use them to buy CRAISINS for your bunnies. After all - they don't get to see you as much...so maybe having an extra craisin or two will make them feel better.

I know I tried to send mama a message about craisins tonight to celebrate your new job. I think her message-taker is messed up though...we got baby carrots instead. Don't get me wrong....carrots are good too. But craisins ROCK!

I'm gonna keep helicoptering my ears for 15 minutes per day for you to get your dream job. (Then I'm gonna helicopter them for 15 minutes in hopes mama thinks I'm cute enough I can get a GIRL...she says she's not breeding anymore but a buck can hope!).

I gotsta go...mama's feeding the other side of the room and it won't be long before she goes by my cage and notices that I snuck out. 

I'm glad you have a job and I hope you're happy. I hope your Robin is as nice as my human-sister Robin....cause she gives me pettings and helped me become "social-eyezed".

Oops- mama's at Dukey's cage. Bye!


Finnster - the cutest holland lop buck in the house (according to me!)


----------



## MILU

How's Ms. Dutchess? Is she better? Is so nice of you to go see your wife at lunch time!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you for asking. Miss Duchess is doing much better. She has one full week of antibiotics and her nose looks so much better and she sounds less congested then before.

Now instead of every other day, she will go a couple of days between doses. 

Mr. Titan has been doing binkies lately. It is so fun to watch a 20 pound bun jump up in the air and twist his body.


----------



## MILU

I hope Miss Duchess can do binkies soon too! 
Wow, a 20 pound bunny doing that must be an amazing thing to see! 
How are all the other bun-buns?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Everyone is doing fine. Miss Pudge is a funny bun, she likes to get petted in the morning, but if I go to pet her in the evening she runs to the back of her cage. Mr. Carmel likes his pets in the morning too. The rest will take them anytime I want to give them.

Ms. Sweetie, black flemmie doe, has been enjoying her oats the past couple of weeks. She had dropped some weight due to teeth issues and the oats is helping her put it back on. It is funny to watch her stick her head down into the oatmeal container and munch away. She won't give me a chance to put any in her dish.

Well its starting to snow here and they have issued a blizzard warning. My weather radio went off at 4:55 am this morning. I listened to it and the blizzard warning didn't go into effect until 1:30pm today! Why did they have to wake me up so early for something that wasn't until later. Goofy bureaucrats.

Its going to be interesting getting to work tomorrow.


----------



## Bunny parents

it's good to hear that everyone is doing fine.  I hope Ms. Sweetie will gain weight to normal soon. Ahhhhhh snow...what can I say....boring ! I want Summer !!! 
 Take care.


----------



## MILU

How cool that you have stuff like weather radios that go off for warnings! I haven't ever seen one before. I wonder what sort of mechanism makes it go off at the right time. I mean.. it doesn't seem like it was too right in your case! 

How funny to have bunnies that want to be petted in the morning but not at night!! haha These are some rabbits who know what they want! MILU would want to be petted all the time, and if I didn't, he'd jump on my lap and/or butt my hand like "hey, do your job!", hehe
So we can use oatmeal to help with dental issues? I thought they were too caloric for bunnies. I don't think MILU would have eaten them anyway (would he?) It's good to know in case I get another bunny (which I will some day). I only didn't because my family said if I travel they won't take care of him for me anymore...  but I wish I had a new bunny...... how many do you have now?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well the national weather service sends out a signal that makes the radios in certain areas go off. Like mine is set to only go off when weather is threatening my city or county.

Sweetie had some dental issues and now that they have been corrected I am using oatmeal to help her put some weight back on.

Last night I had Nibbles, black holland lop, out and was petting her. Well it got late and I put her back into her cage and she gave me a thump. When I was handing out banana chips she wouldn't take one from me and turned her back to me.


----------



## MILU

Thank you for letting me know about the oatmeal. I should have done that to MILU after his dental procedures..

Aw, poor Nibbles, I've never heard of a bunny refusing banana chips! She got really mad at you, didn't she? It's terrible when they turn their backs, isn't it? Pets surely know how to make us feel like crap!


----------



## Nela

Hey Dave, how are you doing? How is your wife doing? I hope all is well with all of you. :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Wow I hadn't realized it has been so long since I posted anything.

Well my wife is settling into her job, first time working in a factory, so it has been an adjustment. It definitely is nice having a second income again. We had to have some work done on the van and we actually had money to get it done!

I've been feeling blah the past few weeks and Wabbitmom has finally convinced me to see mydoctor for a physical. I haven't had one since I retired from the Air Force 5 years ago.

The bunny's are doing great. Miss Daisy, English lop doe, has been her usual mischievous self. She was upset this morning because when she went racing down the hall through the dining room and into the half bath the other door to the half bath wasn't open. This leads into our bedroom and she loves to go exploring the the tunnel created by our headboard.

Miss Daisy and Mr. Carmel, chocolate tort lionhead buck, have gotten new homes to give them each a little more space.

Mr. Handsome, black flemmie buck, (I need to get some photo's) is getting as big or bigger then his daddy Titan. He has just turned 8 months old, such a good boy too.

Ms. Pudge,broken steelminilop, is doing great, except for last Sunday when I was holding her on my lap and she thumped me on a very sensitive part of my body, to which I let go and she hopped onto my wife's lap and got her pets there.

Miss Dutches, black and white dutch,is being watched very closely. She had been sneezing and she received several antibiotic injections but is sneezing again. I also found evidence of possible flea poo on her so she is now being treated for that also. Poor girl, so sweet.

Nibbles, blackholland lop doe, and Oreo, dutch mix, are finally getting along now. They live in side by side cages and at first, several weeks ago after Skippery passed, fought through the bars. Now they seem to be grooming each other and when Nibbles is mad at me and thumps then proceeds to the back of her cage, Oreo is doing the same thing.

Titan, black flemmie buck, has just finished a major molt and didn't appreciate my combing out of his tail. I even straddled him with his butt facing out so I could comb his tail and he managed to still push his way underneath me and escape. This took severaltries to get it done. Those bunny legs are very powerful, especially on a flemmie. I have used this very same technique on our 55 pound pointer and he can't get away! But never under estimate the determination of a bunny.

Titan is also my buddy and when he is out while I am cleaning cages he will hop over and lay next to me to get some lovin before or after he does a binky.

Miss Baby, Himalayan nethie, is a good girl as always, very cautious when out but a wonderful little girl.

Tiny is my REW nethie and he is so cute. He knows how to work my wife into getting a extra treat or getting picked up and held. When its treat time he will literally climb the side of his cage to get his treat quicker.

Rudy, french lop agouti, has been enjoy privilege bun status. He is really good about using his litter box and not chewing on things so he often gets free roam of the room at night.

Miss Sweetie, black flemmie doe, is doing wonderfully too. She loves her oats and this morning when I was feeding them all I brought in a container of oatmeal. It was a different brand then the kind I have been buying but she started going crazy. I think she must be able to read. The instant I opened the container she was sniffing all over it and once I removed the plastic seal, she stuck her head in it and started to inhale the oats.

Miss Blueberry, blue mini rex, is as good as she always is. She loves her explore time, protests when being picked up, but quiets down instantly she is petted.

Miss Moo Moo, hotot mix, loves to be held and is enjoying destroying the new cardboard box I gave her.

The herd over all is doing great, bought a new bale of hay a couple of weeks ago and they are loving it, a lot of orchard grass. I have had to refill hay bins and tp tubes up almost daily.

I finally bought a food dehydrator for doing my own banana chips, craisins, blueberry's and other things. I don't expect to save a lot of money, its more for the conveinance. The banana's I bought are almost ready, so I will probably have a batch ready to try tomorrow. My parents love the bunny's and occasionally will give me some money for them. So with the money they gave me and some money we now have from my wife's job I bought one at Wal-mart.

I also bought a new floor lamp for the bunny room that was on sale at Menard's. It has five flexible lights so you can point them inany direction. 10 dollars after the mail in rebate so it was a good price. The floor lamp I had in there was ready to fall apart. It has seen better days and leaned in whatever direction it wanted.

Well I will post more later when I remember things, bunny's have been up to a lot more stuff and I forget to write it down to post later.

I have been scoring many points with the wife this weekend, cleaned the kitchen twice, installed a new hallway light, straightened up the living room and folded laundry. Now will she remember these points when I screw up next? Probably not, but she is happy so I am happy. Time to see if the clothes are ready to be folded.


----------



## Nela

Hehehe awww glad Wabbitmom is happy. I bet it is much less stressful for you guys now with the finances settling a bit. I'm sure she appreciates all the extra help with her working steady again. I hope your physical goes alright. I um hop ethat um Miss Pudges is a bit more gentle with you next time around. Lol. Oh and that Miss Dutchess feels better soon. Nibbles seems to be a bad influence on Oreo... You sure you want them to get along? 

Thank you for the update. Have a great week you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I discovered that it is possible to over dehydrate banana slices. I will post pictures of the failed batch later. They were so badbanana addicted herd turned their noses up at them.

Trying another batch tonight, soaked them in pineapple juice first. So in the morning we'll see!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *I have been scoring many points with the wife this weekend, cleaned the kitchen twice, installed a new hallway light, straightened up the living room and folded laundry.* *Now will she remember these points when I screw up next? *Probably not, but she is happy so I am happy. Time to see if the clothes are ready to be folded.


Sorry-points expire at the end of each month.

Outta luck!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Great blog Dave, Such beautiful bunnies.

I'm curious as to why your Bananas didn't turn out. When I do mine I have to do them for hours. I do them while I'm at home during the day so I can keep an eye on them. I will take a couple of pictures this evening to show you what mine look like. 

The bunnies LOVE them. They come and stand at the kitchen door looking at me waiting for a treat. They are just too darn smart.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *I have been scoring many points with the wife this weekend, cleaned the kitchen twice, installed a new hallway light, straightened up the living room and folded laundry.* *Now will she remember these points when I screw up next? *Probably not, but she is happy so I am happy. Time to see if the clothes are ready to be folded.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry-points expire at the end of each month.
> 
> Outta luck!!!
Click to expand...

OH NO!:bawl:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Great blog Dave, Such beautiful bunnies.
> 
> I'm curious as to why your Bananas didn't turn out. When I do mine I have to do them for hours. I do them while I'm at home during the day so I can keep an eye on them. I will take a couple of pictures this evening to show you what mine look like.
> 
> The bunnies LOVE them. They come and stand at the kitchen door looking at me waiting for a treat. They are just too darn smart.
> 
> Susan



Thank you Susan

I have found out that it is possible to over dehydrate banana's. I will post some pictures from the first and second try's. The second ones look better, I think I will try doing some more this weekend, and like you did, watch them throughout the day. Good thing banana's are cheap.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Dave throw the ones that didn't turn out in your yard for birds or any wild animals you have. I bet they would love them.:biggrin2:

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thats a good idea, thanks Susan. I hadn't really thought of what to do with them.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's mine Dave.












What did yours look like?

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The one on the left is the first try. The picture on the left the banana chip is actually more light with a dark center.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Some of mine look like that. The bunnies love them. I however hate bananas so i didn't try them.

What do you think is wrong with yours?:?

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I think I need to try a shorter time.


----------



## MILU

I think your banana chips look good in the pics. I don't know how to prepare them, though, but it's a good idea to learn. Who knows what sort of stuff they put in stuff sold in packages.. it's always more reliable to eat what you yourself prepared. 
Don't get mad at Ms. Pudge.. she didn't know what she was doing. 
And I'm sorry about Miss Dutchess, I hope she gets well very soon! Was she the one eating oats to gain weight after having a dental issue? Well I hope all your bunnies are ok. And if you know another guy who likes bunnies and likes to cook, do laundry & dishes, pays bills, buys me gifts, install and fix electrical stuff or just stuff in general, tell him I need someone like that here. LOL I'm taking applications for the "man" job.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Earlier this week Carmel almost became Carmelita.

He was trying to dominate Titan on his head, Titan who is 3 time his size, and had cornered Titan behind Sweeties cage. I went to separate them and found my left hand covered in blood! I picked Carmel up and then I had blood on both hands, my jeans, the floor.

I called for help and I flipped him over and we checked him over. Titan had nipped Carmel on his rabbithood. Just a little nick and I never heard Carmel make a sound. We cleaned him up and have checked him since. All bodily functions are normal. He seems no worse for wear.

Tried another batch of banana chips today and will see how the buns like them.

Yesterday we had rain and thunderstorms, temps in the 50'stoday we have 1 inch of snow and temps in the low 30's! Only in Indiana.


----------



## TinysMom

Tell Titan not to feel too bad - Tiny did that once to a buck that got loose and wanted to mount his head. I think it is instinctive for a buck to want to protect himself when that happens....

My buck turned out fine too - just a wee bit shorter than he had been before...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Friday was an interesting day. I went into work early because I was getting some blood drawn at my doctor's for a physical later in the month. I left work for the doctor's office and hit literally every green light and very little traffic. It took less time to get there then it takes me to get home. Now I have been fasting for 12 hours. I got there and checked in and they said we have you down for an x-ray. I said of what? I am here to have blood drawn, I am starving and someone is going to take my blood so I can eat! So all the time I saved getting there was wasted. I had to be worked in.

Early, early in the morning I was on my way to work and realized I didn't have my glasses. Need them for reading things close up, arms aren't long enough any more. So I called my wife to see if she could bring them with her. We work at the same company now. She said she already had left. So I had to work the entire day without my glasses. Looked for them when I got home and couldn't find them, looked in the car etc everywhere. 

My wife and daughter were leaving for the beauty parlor and shopping. My daughter came running back in with my glasses. She found them in the street! I had run to the feed store, turned the car around in the drive to park it on the street, cars and trucks have gone up and down the street, how they didn't get flattened I don't know. But I can see now!


----------



## Nela

Wow! I'm so glad they were found. Glasses aren't cheap. :expressionless I'm putting off having my eyes checked again myself. Lol. Still amazing that she found them


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Success! I tried another batch of banana chips yesterday and did them for six hours. Then before they cooled totally, I added a little banana flavoring and shook the bag, then let them set.

I took them in for treat time and not one bun turned them down!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Totally un-bunny related, but it is something that totally amazed me. My sonwaslooking at our cell phone bill for February. He gets this wide eyed look on his face and says dad guess how many text messages for Kristin. I said 6240 and he told me I was four off, she had 6236. He had 1400, my wife had 600 and I had 400 text messages.

I figured she would be complaining of sore thumbs or fingers!

Poor Carmel reinjured himself tonight. He will have to have seperate playtime for a while. I think he broke the scab open. 

I was also tagged teamed by father and son tonight. Handsome sprayed me across my feet and Titan sprayed me across my arms. I expect Handsome to do something like that, he usually does on his time out, but not from by Titan buddy.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Totally un-bunny related, but it is something that totally amazed me.Â  My sonÂ wasÂ looking at our cell phone bill for February.Â  He gets this wide eyed look on his face and says dad guess how many text messages for Kristin.Â  I said 6240 and he told me I was four off, she had 6236.Â  He had 1400, my wife had 600 and I had 400 text messages.
> 
> I figured she would be complaining of sore thumbs or fingers!
> 
> Poor Carmel reinjured himself tonight.Â  He will have to have seperate playtime for a while.Â  I think he broke the scab open.Â
> 
> I was also tagged teamed by father and son tonight.Â  Handsome sprayed me across my feet and Titan sprayed me across my arms.Â  I expect Handsome to do something like that, he usually does on his time out, but not from by Titan buddy.


this is kristin speaking! It's not me! It's my friends! I swear!(lol) Don't forget that text amounts is both sending and receiving!  (lol)


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well, the 4-H rabbit club news letter came out, and there was someone who has a e-lop doe, very affectionate but not showable or breedable. If they don't find her a home she goes to market. Her name is Jenny.

I know I can't save every bunny, but they are looking for a good pet home for her. It would take a little cage rearranging but we have a cage available.


----------



## TinysMom

You NEED another e-lop doe....really. They make life so interesting...they're like potato chips.

I wish I could get another elop doe...oh well.

By the way - speaking of e-lop does.....

I HAD a bale of hay (well - a good portion of it) and "the girls" decided it would be nice bedding.

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]Left to right: Thunder, Nyx (darling herd matron) - and Ellie Mae - (our elop doe that has head tilt).[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]See how much fun it would be to have another doe...
[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

What beautiful looking group! They are so adorably cute!

Wonder how I could sneak them away to Indiana? Hmm.....


----------



## TinysMom

Offer them good hay....or a buck.

They're all wanting to breed (except for Thunder who I think is pregnant).


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Offer them good hay....or a buck.
> 
> They're all wanting to breed (except for Thunder who I think is pregnant).



Titan or Mr. Handsome would be willing and able!

I am hoping that the e-lop has already found a home. I just can't see a pet rabbit going to the meat market.

You know me Peg, I've never met a rabbit I didn't love. If we do get her, I am hoping she and Rudy can be bonded. That would save cage space, Rudy has always been looking for that doe that will groom and groom and groom him.


----------



## TinysMom

If that is the case (the way my luck would go) - she'd hate him from the start.

Trust me. Years ago we got a french lop cause I just knew Tiny needed a girl his own size...since the other girls adored him too.

HA HA.

They hated each other....and they hated me for trying to bring them together.

Personally, I'd think that your sweet e-lop needs another partner-in-crime....and take that as the best reason!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:X Just got to vent. I mistakenly mentioned to a lady I work with that I was trying to rescue a pet rabbit so it did not go to the butchers. Her comment was rabbit stew! To put in mildlyshe is a insensitive pain in the butt. You don't have conversations with her, you listen.

O.k. I am done. I am still waiting to hear from the woman who has this elop.


----------



## MILU

[align=center]





Titan is a bad bun biting Carmel.... sometimes I want to have 2 bunnies, but I think they'd fight..
The pic of the bunnies is so cute!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I finally got a email back from the lady with the elop that would go to a butcher if she doesn't find a home. The bunny has a abnormal chest cavity and with that trait being genetic, that is why she is not breedable.

Here are a couple of pictures of Jenny. I likeher nameso I think she will keep her name.


----------



## MILU

OMG - she is gorgeous!! I love her so much!! What a lovely lady - but I guess I finally realized that the BUNNY would go to the butcher - ??!!! How can that be..? When I read something about it above, I thought someone was going to the butchery, I don't know, I completely misunderstood it 'cause I never thought someone would do that to a bunny.
I'm so happy to know that you saved her! And that she'll be in a good home where she'll be loved! 
It must be so cool to have lots of big bunnies at home!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Tonight was our rabbit club meeting and I picked up Jenny our new e-lop addition to the herd. I wasn't planning on picking her up until Saturday after I had time to re-arrange the bunny room and set up a cage.

Well I got things rearranged and I will be spending the next couple of days finding new homes for the stuff I had to move quickly tonight. Oh well. 

Since tonight was rabbit club meeting, she brought Jenny, and we picked her up after it was over. When we got home I put her in her new cage and gave her some food, hay, water and some toys.

In a couple of minutes she will get her first introduction to banana chips.


----------



## Bassetluv

OH...MY...GOODNESS!!!! She is beautiful! Another great addition to wabbitdad/wabbitmom's herd. :biggrin2:

I love that you rescued her...one positive story for a great bunny. I know that around here it's rare to hear of an English lop being sent to the butcher, or winding up in shelters; they're so hard to find! (However, there was a bonded pair of e-lops in the Toronto Humane Society several months ago, so it does happen.) Dave, she's a gorgeous girl who has found a wonderful home. And I love her name...it reminds me of Forrest Gump's girl, Jenny (or as Forrest would say it, "Jennnayyy").

Congrats on the new addition! 

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> I finally got a email back from the lady with the elop that would go to a butcher if she doesn't find a home.Â  The bunny has a abnormal chest cavity and with that trait being genetic, that is why she is not breedable.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of Jenny.Â  I likeÂ her nameÂ so I think she will keep her name.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thursday night when I brought Jenny into the rabbit room, Nibbles the matron of the herd and my first bunny, was not amused and made the loudest thump I have ever heard her do. I made up with her tonight and we watched some tv together while I dozed in and out of consciousness.

Well Jenny's first couple of days have gone well. When I walk into the room she wants to be let out of her cage now! She is a really sweet girl, who loves to get petted. Thursday night I introduced her to banana chips. She never had them before. She wasn't sure at first, but she took a little taste and devoured it. Tonight she is getting introduced to craisins.

This morning she, um tried to mount my leg, when I was feeding everyone. I let her out while I was filling food dishes and she would come over for pets. She did a dead bunny flop behind me against my feet and another while I was petting her in-front of Sweeties cage. I have never had a bunny do that before, they have done it in their cages but not while I was petting them.

There are positives and negatives to having chronic insomnia. The plus side is I can get a lot done, negative side by the end of the day I am pooped. This morning I woke up at 3 am and thought about cleaning the kitchen. Luckily common sense kicked in and I had a snack and laid down again and fell asleep. When I woke up at 6 I decided to slice up some bananas and try again at making banana chips.

Soooska, aka Susan, gave me some tips, so I sliced up three banana's, soaked them in lemon juice for 20 minutes and fired up the dehydrator. Eight and a half hours later I checked them and they turned out great. Several of the buns ate them but I had two critics (Tiny and Carmel)who turned their noses up at them. So I took a banana chip and split it and offered it to them. They both ate the pieces right up so I have succeeded!

A little update on the lady who "gave" me Jenny. No mention of money was made at all during phone conversations or emails. When I picked Jenny up after the rabbit club meeting, she said rather timidly that her husband said we would have gotten at least $5 at the butcher for her, so would I give her $5 for Jenny. I was somewhat taken aback . I wasn't going to let such a sweet bun go the butchers for a mere five dollars so I said yes.

I thought that asking money for a rabbit that you were trying to find a good home for was rather rude and gutsy. Oh well I got a heck of a bargain. Although having two e-lops in the house does make me wonder what I might be in for.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Although having two e-lops in the house does make me wonder what I might be in for.


[align=center]





[align=left]Brady Hawkes says that when you come to steal the flemish - bring Jenny along and she can take an extended vacation - he'll even get a litter box built for two!

Oh and he says give him a heads up and he'll have the flemish in kennels and unlock the doors for you.....
[/align][/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I meant to say - I have three e-lops and I wish I could have more!!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Although having two e-lops in the house does make me wonder what I might be in for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [align=left]Brady Hawkes says that when you come to steal the flemish - bring Jenny along and she can take an extended vacation - he'll even get a litter box built for two!
> 
> Oh and he says give him a heads up and he'll have the flemish in kennels and unlock the doors for you.....
> [/align]
> 
> [/align]
Click to expand...


:laugh:

Jenny says it is tempting, she said Brady Hawkes is very handsome.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Not since my Lilly, a light gray flemmie doe (RIP), have I seen a rabbit make a transition to a new home so quickly. 

Just a few mintues ago, I went in to the bunny room to fill water bottles and food dishes. I let Jenny out, I sat on the floor while she circled me a couple of times and then came up to get some pets. I petted her a little and then she went and did a whole bunch of binkies and a dead bunny flop in the communal litter box I have in the bunny room.

I filled all the water bottles and knelt down to pet her and she did two more. I went over to check Mr. Handsome's food and she hopped up next to me and I started to pet her and all of a sudden she kicked her hind legs off to the side while I continued to give her some more pets.

It just amazes me!


----------



## TinysMom

What really amazes me about the elops is that they don't so much flick you off as do some sort of this huge kick with their back legs....

This was the photo I got today of Jar Jar as he was coming back down.

It wasn't a binky though - it was a kicking of the back legs....very different than even the flemmies do when they flick me off.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I know what you mean, when Daisy flicks me off her hind legs are spread far apart and her rear end is up so high.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Saturday I bought a baby gate for the hallway atWally world for $10. First I thought it might slow down Daisy in the morning when she jumps the bunny room gate and second, it would allow the buns more room to play, by allowing them access to the hallway.

You can see that engineering mind of her e-lop brain (Bassetluv says the "e" in e-lop stands for engineer) performing all the calculations necessary to get over this minor inconvenience.

*Hmm what is this?*






*Lets take a quick measurement.*






*I wonder if I can use these clothes to get over this thing.*






*It doesn't look any taller then this and I can jump this.*






*Does he seriously think this is going to stop me?*






*Gratuitous bunny butt shot*






*Miss Jenny*






*A little groomin for my hoomin*






*Jenny binkie*






*This is mine now!*






*This is Jenny's dead bunny flop, I think she is happy here.* (if you look close you can see big bunny teeth)


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Saturday I bought a baby gate for the hallway atWally world for $10. First I thought it might slow down Daisy in the morning when she jumps the bunny room gate and second, it would allow the buns more room to play, by allowing them access to the hallway.
> 
> You can see that engineering mind of her e-lop brain (Bassetluv says the "e" in e-lop stands for engineer) performing all the calculations necessary to get over this minor inconvenience.


Oh Dave - I hate to burst your bubble (ok....not really)....BUT...

My lionheads already figured out how to get around this....didn't even take a lop's intelligence to figure it out.

They CHEWED THROUGH the gate....and created a hole.

Art thought he'd outsmart them....he flipped it over so the holes were on top.

THEY CHEWED THROUGH IT AGAIN.....and now have TWO holes - one on top and one on bottom...

I suspect that Puckina is already sending the instructions to Daisy and Jenny - I've noticed her deep in thought with her ears at attention as if she was sending out a signal....


----------



## Bassetluv

Wabbitdad12 wrote:

This is Jenny's dead bunny flop, I think she is happy here.[/b] (if you look close you can see big bunny teeth)




[/quote]

I think this is my most favorite pic of all! :biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom

Have Daisy and Jenny met at all?

How is Daisy handling it?


----------



## myheart

Awe... Dave, I love Jenny's coloring. She kind of has a Cinnamon-ish type of coloring... my favorite! She is officially on my bunny-nabbing list!! h34r2


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Have Daisy and Jenny met at all?
> 
> How is Daisy handling it?



They have only met through the cages. When Daisy is over at Jenny's, Jenny doesn't fight with her through the wires. Daisy on the other hand, doesn't like when Jenny comes over.

Overall Daisy is doing ok with Jenny, Nibbles on the other is not handling it well.


----------



## MILU

Nice pics!!!


----------



## Bunny parents

Love the pics.  Your buns are gorgeous.


----------



## tristaw.

Gorgeous!! look at those teeth lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> Love the pics.  Your buns are gorgeous.


Thank you, they think so too.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Today, my wife and I were going to go to a local rabbit show. However, when the alarm went off at 530am, I could not drag myself out of bed. I must have hit the snooze alarm at least 3 times. Finally, my wife who was already up, said are you going to go to the rabbit show? I told her I wanted to but I am so tired. So we didn't go.

I have had a lack of energy for the last couple of months. My wife finally convinced me to go see the doctor for a physical. 

Any way I think it was best we didn't go. We started to run errands and Karen wasn't feeling well so we stopped for lunch. She didn't feel any better and when we made our second stop, she had to run to the restroom a couple of times so we went home. 

I went grocery shopping by myself which is dangerous. Now this time I was a very good. I only gotfour items that were not on the list. Some beef hot dogs, Hostess cupcakes (on sale), hot dog buns and some chips made out of pop corn which are very delicious and some turnip greens for the buns.

Miss Jenny loves her pets and is currently getting unlimited pets by Karen. She is a very sweet girl and she is quickly taking over the house.


----------



## TinysMom

It sounds like Karen may have what we had here a few days ago.....I was really sick for one day and then exhausted and achey and headachey for another 6 days. Robin was sick one day...then had the exhaustion for about 4 days.

I'll be praying for her.

BTW - who can resist Hostess cupcakes on sale??? 

Its funny that Jenny is taking over the house - I figured Daisy would be pitching a fit.

Brady Hawkes really adores Jenny - she's the same color he is.... I caught him trying to write her a poem. It went something like this...

"Jenny...you are my dearest friend
I tried to find some carrots to send
Alas there were none to be found
But I will get some if you're Texas-bound"

Rumors are that Athena helped him write it...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Brady Hawkes really adores Jenny - she's the same color he is.... I caught him trying to write her a poem. It went something like this...
> 
> "Jenny...you are my dearest friend
> I tried to find some carrots to send
> Alas there were none to be found
> But I will get some if you're Texas-bound"
> 
> Rumors are that Athena helped him write it...



Jenny's loved his poem.:bunnyheart

Daisy has protested, but I think she is going to make Jenny her second in command. This may be part of their elop plot to take over the herd.


----------



## Nela

Glad you managed to get the things that were on the list. Hehehehe. I hope Karen is feeling better and I hope that you figure out why the lack of energy and get to feeling better yourself.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well Karen is feeling much better this week, work is taking its toll on her though.

Mr. Tiny (rew nethie) has decided to stop peeing in his litter box. If I move it to where is going, then he pees in the old spot.

Ms. Pudge (mini lop) has been using her litter box and the area next to her litter box. So this weekend I think I will be shopping for larger litter boxes.

Mr. Carmel (lionhead) must be in on this peeing outside the litter box conspirancy. He is using his ltter box and the area infront of it.

Mr. Rudy, Ms. Jenny and maybe Ms. Daisy may be used in a local stores Easter display for four hours. I will be thereto watch them and answer questions about rabbits. I am going to do my best to discourage buying rabbits for easter.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

It is always good to communicate with your significant other and I will tell you why.

This week I decided that the bunny roomneeded some major cleaning. While at workyesterday I decided why clean cages Friday night and then spend more time on Saturday doing the bunny room. So when I came fromhome from work, I discovered my wife taking a nap. So thinking I had discovered the perfect time (6pm) to clean cages and the bunny room.

So I went to work, two hours into the major room and cage cleaning, mylovely wife shouts down the hall "How much longer are you going to be?" Sometimeduring the noise of thevacuuming,cleaning of wallsand picking up old hay(amazing where rabbits can put the stuff), she had awakened. "Why I asked?", 745pm, "Because I am hungry and I want to go get something to eat.", to which I replied "at least another 30 minutes", a loud groan emanated from the living room. So I finished as quickly as possible, changed my clothes so we could go out. Even though we work at the same company we don't get to see each other that much and there is always something going on in the evenings. If we had talked about what each of us had planned that night I would have taken my famished wife out to dinner sooner.

It was a relief getting it all done in one night. Now I have had rabbits for quite awhile and it wasn't too long ago I stared using puppy pads under doe's nests and on spots where all the buns want to mark. While I was cleaning the walls, it dawned on me to use them on the walls behind the cages. Its only taken a couple of years and many room cleanings to finally discover this. I also closed off several spots the buns would run to hide when I wanted them to go back to their cages.

Now back to my famished wife. We went out to eat and just in the nick of time. I didn't think she was going to make it. So we ate a nice dinner and I felt full. Then she springs it on me that she would like to go grocery shopping. I was tired from work and cleaning, she caught me at a weak moment and I agreed, ugh.

Thinking that she had me nice and filled up, I wouldn't be adding too many things to the cart that were not on the list. She was wrong! Despite having a full tummy, I also had junk food cravings, so a few things like donuts, cookies, peanut butter cups found their way into the cart.

Upon letting Ms Daisy and Jenny out this morning they were not happy with the areas I closed off. Daisy gave me several disapproving looks, Jenny was more like oh well. After several pets they both forgave meand later did dead bunny flops.

Today while out doing errands, I purchased what I hope will be anti peeing outside the litter box countermeasures. So I will see if what I bought will work on Pudge, Tiny and Carmel, probably not but oh well.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I forgot to mention how my Friday started out. Per usual routine, I first, let Daisy out while I fill water bottles. Then she goes back into her house and I let Jenny out while I fill food dishes and refill hay bins.

I don't know who did it Daisy or Jenny, but I stepped in poop. Being tired I didn't realize it and when I went to get dressed that's when I discovered it. O.k not terrible, so I take my daughter to school. Before I leave the driveway the low level fuel light comes on. I make it to work and when I go to get out of the car, I discover I left my glasses at home. Its happened before I can deal with it, it will just be harder to read small print.

Some boxes fell over and some went under a steel rack. I picked them up and I miss judged where my head was in relation to the steel beam and hit it hard. I knelt down while the pain in my head began to throb. So after a couple of doses of Tylenol, my head is tender but the pain lessened. When I was called to an office to replace a monitor I had several near misses of my head to the desk. EventuallyI managed to hit the desk with my head.

I managed to finish the day without further injury to myself. I went for a few hours of not injuring myself, before I managedto hitthe van with my head while putting groceries in.

I was very happy when the day finally ended.


----------



## TinysMom

Reminds me of the old song on Hee-Haw that ended...

"If it weren't for bad luck....I'd have no luck at all.
Gloom, despair & agony on me!"


----------



## myheart

:bunnyhug:Awe... poor you... Should have either stayed in bed, or worn a hard-hat all day... 

Did Wabbitmom take any pity on you and let you out of some of your evening chores? I bet you took extra time to huggle on a bunny to tell all of your troubles to.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I think it was Thursday night I let Rudy, Sweetie and Tiny out of their cages for run time. Tiny darts in and out of her cage, Sweetie likes to bolt out of her cage and run up and down the hallway. Rudy just does whatever he wants. Well when Sweetie came back from her run down the hallway, she found Rudy inside her cage. Sweetie being a sweetie she just cuddled up to Rudy.






















Last night I filled up the hay tub and brought it inside to refill hay tp tubes and racks. I turned around to find Jenny had hopped inside of it and was munching happily away.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

My daughter had a tooth pulled today and she's not feeling too hot. Wabbitmom promised a Wendy's frosty for her later. My daughter asks my wife is she is going to get her frosty as my wife is getting ready for bed.

So, since it is my wife's bedtime, she gets up at 430am, I volunteered to go get it. It turned out to be quite an adventure. I get to an intersection and a red car goes flying through the intersection closely followed by a couple of police cars. Long story short my short trip to get a frosty turned out to be a rather lenghty ordeal.


----------



## funnybunnymummy

All I have to say is: Now I want an E-lop! :bunnyheart

Rue


----------



## Bassetluv

> It turned out to be quite an adventure. I get to an intersection and a red car goes flying through the intersection closely followed by a couple of police cars. Long story short my short trip to get a frosty turned out to be a rather lenghty ordeal.



:shock:

Holy cannoli Batman! Good thing you weren't in the bad dude's way when they went flying past!




> All I have to say is: Now I want an E-lop!



hahaha...Rue, don't make wishes so quickly. Y'know, given the curiosity and adventurous personality of e-lops, it wouldn't surprise me to find out that the red car in wabbitdad's story had one antsy e-lop hidden in the back seat, urging the driver on ("C'mon, C'MON!!!! We're outta karrots...drive FASTER, darnit!!!")


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I took wabbitmom, my lovely wife, to go see the movie Hop. The movie is terrific, all the way around, a must see movie. It was not only cute but funny also. It was worth the $16 to get in the door and the $15 spent on popcorn and a drink. 

There was a theater full of kids and they were good actually. It was the parents who kept talking to the kids during the whole movie that were the problem. So I would recommend a late showing if you go to see it.


----------



## hln917

It looks like a cute movie. Have you heard of The Christmas Bunny moviecoming out in the fall?

They just started Dinner and Movie here where you can actually eat dinner at the theater during the movie. Probably good for a blind date if you're afraid to run out of conversation talk!:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Everybunny here is doing great. 

I was in trouble with the herd yesterday though. I have two alarms in the morning my phone and a alarm clock. My phone had shut itself off, again, and I didn't set my alarm clock. I was awakened with just time to rush into the bunny room, feed and refill water bottles, then get ready myself.

If you have had your bunny give you "the back" for being mad at you well multiply thatover a dozen times. The only thing that got me out of the deep hole I was in, was a few extra craisins at bedtime.


----------



## myheart

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> All I have to say is: Now I want an E-lop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha...Rue, don't make wishes so quickly. Y'know, given the curiosity and adventurous personality of e-lops, it wouldn't surprise me to find out that the red car in wabbitdad's story had one antsy e-lop hidden in the back seat, urging the driver on ("C'mon, C'MON!!!! We're outta karrots...drive FASTER, darnit!!!")
Click to expand...

:roflmao: Certainly changed my mind!! :shock:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I just finished feeding and watering the herd. Jenny was out having her run time. I have to watch where I step when she is out. She will follow me from cage to cage.

Ms Dutchess and I watched part of Star Trek tonight, she was enjoying it, I have the wet shoulder to prove it. I got loads of bunny kisses.


----------



## MILU

Awww - nothing's cuter than bunny cuddling!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Awww - nothing's cuter than bunny cuddling!


So true.


----------



## MiniLopHop

I don't know how I missed your blog until now. I have spent the last three hours catching up! I love reading of your heard's adventures! I want an elop, but my husbnad doesn't like the really long ears, so mini lop will have to be good enough. Becky gets into enough trouble I couldn't imagine what she would do if she had the size to do more.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Miss Baby our Netherland Dwarf Himalayan, passed away tonight in her slaves arms. She was a wonderful bun who didn't know she was the smallest bunny. She was 6 years old.

This is a recent photo







Here are some pictures of our sweet girl.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so sorry for your loss. I bet that not only do y'all miss her - but the herd does also.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Babyhad those beautiful red eyes. While she was making the transition to cross over the Rainbow Bridge, her eyes slowly lost the vibrant red color. When she crossed over they went completely white. It was so sad seeing her go, not wanting her too, but knowing there was nothing I could do about it.

The memories we have of her will keep her living in our hearts.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Your grief is palpible. Sending bunny kisses your way. :hug:


----------



## MILU

Oh no!! :sad: I'm so sorry to hear about that! Miss Baby was such a beautiful bunny, and seemed to be so full of life... she was loved very much and this is what matters. I really do feel for her. I know how it feels to pass through all of that. I hope that you and your bunny family are ok. 
Rest in peace, dear Miss Baby! You were a cute and beautiful bunny who will be missed!

ray: :angel:

:rip: :tears2: :in tears: :sosad :rainbow: :bigtears: :rip:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you all


----------



## TinysMom

I was thinking for some reason that Baby was more Karen's bunny...am I wrong? If so...(or even if not) - how is she handling this?


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh Dave, Karen...I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your little Baby. Sometimes I think it's not fair that our pets have such shorter life spans than humans. Yet at the same time, I try to justify it by believing that it does have a purpose; we can allow our hearts to make room for so many of them because of this. It certainly doesn't lessen the pain in having a beloved pet leave, and because of this it seems we wind up experiencing this far too often. But the love that we encounter through all of those little lives is enough to keep our hearts overflowing, even in times of grief.

My heart goes out to you on the loss of such a beautiful little girl.

:rainbow:


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> I was thinking for some reason that Baby was more Karen's bunny...am I wrong? If so...(or even if not) - how is she handling this?



Thanks for the kind words everyone. We can always count on our RO friends to support us when we lose one of our beloved buns. Sometimes friends or family think it's no big deal, "since we have so many". But, as you all know, EACH one has a special place in our hearts that belongs only to them.

Baby was technically Kristin's rabbit, but yes, Peg, she was one of my "favorites" as well. I held her and loved her up at least as much, if not more, than Krissy did. However, at the end, we sat together talking to Baby and stroking her fur, telling her how beautiful she was and what a good bunny, etc. Krissy held her, and Baby even did some tooth purrs. At one point, she tried to climb up under Krissy's chin - her favorite spot! So of course we shifted her up there, and that's where she passed over the Bridge, under her slave's chin. 

As has happened to us numerous times, Baby waited for us before she left. We ran errands after I got off work, and arrived home around 6:30 pm. Dave called from the rabbit room that he thought it was Baby"s time, so we scooped her up. As Dave said, the light just gradually faded from her eyes as we interacted with her, and she was gone within 20 minutes. She wanted to say good bye to her 2 best humans before she left. 

Peg ~ it's been hard to see her empty cage. Our other Nethie, Tiny, has such a similar personality. It's been both comforting AND tear-producing to spend extra time with him. He's a great bun, though, and deserves the extra lovin'.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Its been awhile since I posted.

Well this past Saturday, Rudy, Jenny and Daisy went to a store not to far from us to be "Easter Bunny's". The store was raising money for a local charity and for a small donation kids could get their picture taken with real bunny's.

I put Rudy in a basket the photographer had as a prop and that is pretty much where he stayed. Rudy was in every single picture that was taken. Jenny was pretty good for a while then just wanted to hop around, but that worked well, she either came up to see what Rudy was doing or layed in the background. Daisy on the other had wanted to explore the store and see where all the food was at.

Overall, it went rather well and I got abox of hand dipped chocolates that the store sells. Being a chocoholic, I was thrilled.

The herd is doing well and Jenny is really coming out of her shell. 

It is amazing the size difference between Jenny and Daisy, Daisy is so much bigger.

Titan is becoming a bigger flirt then ever. When I have him out when I am cleaning cages, he lays infront of Sweeties cage, then he goes over to Daisy and finally to Jenny's.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Ahhh, Titan is a lady's bunn. It's so cute when they flirt. He has to make sure all his girls are happy 

That's wonderful that the photos went well. I'm sure it will make a lasting impression on the children involved. Sounds like the rabbits had fun as well.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

They all got extra banana chips for their efforts.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yesterday was a very long day, work was work, then I went to my parents to put up their garage door opener. I jinx it, I thought a couple of hours and I will be home by 5pm. Around 9pm I finally made it home, then I went to check my email and the links in them would not work. While I am trying to figure this out, my daughter tells me there is no hot water.

Email is still not right, but by 1am I managed to get hot water restored to the house.

I took a little break between messing with the email and water issues to take care of the herd and pet a bunny.

I let Jenny out and she hopped around and then went to the communal litter box (cat litter box) and proceeded to dig all the litter out. If that wasn't enough she turned around and pushed the remaining litter out and onto the floor. Once she had done that she tipped it over, just in case she missed some, then proceeded to spread the litter all over the room.

So today after getting bun food and litter, I went to Wally world and got a very deep cat litter box with a lid. I am going to see if they will go in it with the lid on. If they don't its deep enough that should she decide to kick out litter again, she won't be successfull.

Finally, I found this on frontier's website it is so funny.

http://comedy.video.yahoo.com/?v=24906365


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well its been a week since I last posted anything.

Yesterday was my birthday. It had rained the whole week, so much so, that the rivers are at flood stage. Friday, however, was the first nice day we've had in awhile. So it was nice that I got the day off and it was beautiful one at that.

I got HD for life for DishNetwork, my wife, son and daughter got me a blue-ray player. My darling wife and my oldest son got me a Devin Hester football jersey.Devin Hester is a great football player for the Chicago Bears, my favorite team. 

Since it was a nice day out I was going to mow the yard. A couple of things had to happen before I could do that. One DishNetwork had to come out and put the new satellite dish on a pole and bury the cable to the house. They it took me forever to get the blade off the lawnmower so I couldn't sharpen it. While doing that I pinched my finger andgot a blood blister. 

So darn, the yard didn't get mowed and I had to sit inside and relax and do nothing.

The bunny's are all doing well. I still haven't done anything with Baby's cage and I need to, everyday I start to bend down to fill her food dish.

Every time I got Pudge bunny out this week and brought her out to the livng room to give her some lovin she jumps out of my arms and goes right to my daughter or my wife. 

Jenny is definitely feeling secure now. She has been a little stinker, she goes into the litter box I have in the bunny room and attempts to dig all the litter out onto the floor. Yesterday she attempted to turn it over and dump it onto the floor and almost succeeded.

I was sitting on the floor in the bunny room yesterday morning and Jenny did speed binkies back and forth around me. Then she would come up and get some pets and go back to the speed binkies.

Miss Daisy was helping in cleaning up the bathroom today. She went behind the toilet and found a couple of wash clothes that had fallen there and picked them up and put them by the bath tub.

She then proceeded to gather up the towels on the floor and push them out into the hallway. What a helpful bunny she is.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Miss Daisy was helping in cleaning up the bathroom today.Â  She went behind the toilet and found a couple of wash clothes that had fallen there and picked them up and put them by the bath tub.
> 
> She then proceeded to gather up the towels on the floor and push them out into the hallway.Â  What a helpful bunny she is.
> 
> Â



Now if we could just teach her to wash and fold them all....


----------



## myheart

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Wabbitdad12 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Daisy was helping in cleaning up the bathroom today. She went behind the toilet and found a couple of wash clothes that had fallen there and picked them up and put them by the bath tub.
> 
> She then proceeded to gather up the towels on the floor and push them out into the hallway. What a helpful bunny she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if we could just teach her to wash and fold them all....
Click to expand...

Sounds like another allowance ($)to me... :lookaround Wonder what a bunny makes now-a-days for household chores.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I've heard its 10-12 craisins per hour.


----------



## MILU

Sounds promising!


----------



## myheart

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I've heard its 10-12 craisins per hour.


... times... how many rabbits do you have now, Dave? You might have to purchase a cranberry bog since you already have the dehydrator...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

It has been a crazy week, at work and home. I am glad its Friday, I need a couple of days of rest, well as much rest as one can get at home with a large to do list.

Miss Daisy has been doing her part to help. Evidently the main bathroom does meet her standards. She has been "helping" clean it every opportunity she gets. Today she went behind the toilet and found some things that had fallen there the other day. Daisy very nicely pushed them all into the center of the bathroom. What would I do without her.

Jenny on the other hand is doing her best to untidy the bunny room at every opportunity. I bought a very deep litter box for the bunny room for the bunny's to use when they are out, well some of them use it.

She discovered that she can still get the litter out of the box, it just takes more effort. 

Mr. Handsome is also doing his part to mess up the bunny room. Evidently, the hay in Rudy's hay rack should all be on the floor, then kicked around the room.

I tried the other night to get Titan to come out of his cage for some run time. He would not come out, I always let him out on cage cleaning nights. This was not a cage cleaning night, so in his bunny logic, no cage cleaning meant to him, not my night to be out.

I am not trying to pat myself on the back, I did not wait till late Saturday afternoon to go and getmy wonderful wife a mothers day card and gift. I got Karen's mothers day present already!


----------



## myheart

Sounds like you have the most helpful kids in the world, for better or worse... 

What a good man!! You are so thoughtful! Just don't forget where you hid the present now or else all of your early-purchase-points will be taken away. :shock:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Trying my hand today at dehydrating grapes for the buns. I have banana's down pretty good, no complaints from the herd on those.

Just watched a "B" type movie called "Night of the Lepus" on Turner Classic Movie channel. Mutant carnivours giant rabbits attack people, horses etc., scientist saves the day kind of flick If you want to see a whole bunch of Flemish Giants thats the movie to see.


----------



## TinysMom

A bunch of folks on the forum watch that every year on October 30th....


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> A bunch of folks on the forum watch that every year on October 30th....


LOL! The rabbit-folk version of "Nightmare on Elm Street"...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Happy Mothers day to moms of the fuzzy four legged kind and those of the two legged ones.

I went into the bunny room late this morning to care for the bunny's. Standard routine, I let Daisy out, she went into the bathroom and did her routine inspection and cleanup. I filled water bottles and put Daisy back into her cage. I then per routine opened Jessy's cage so she can come out. 

Jessy did not come out, she came to the cage door, but she would not come out to see me. I tried talking to her and she gave me the dreaded bunny back! She then went to the back of her cage and continued to give me the bunny back.

Hopefully, I can get back in her favor when I give her some raisins I made in the dehydrator yesterday/this morning. Elops can hold a grudge, so I don't know if she will forgive me anytime soon.

Well its time to go see my mom and then over to my mother in laws. My mother in law is going to fry up some morel mushrooms and make some of her very delicious beef and noodle's. Many people joke about how bad their mother in laws are, but I can honestly say I have a very nice one.


----------



## Yurusumaji

Oh no! Not the dreaded bunny back!

My MIL is evil, it's no joke either. I hope you had a lovely Mother's Day!


----------



## bherstuk

Went through the blog from start to finish.

Lots of highs and lows in your blog, very heart warming though. So many adorable bunnies!

Can't wait to start my own.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:shock: I am impressed!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I clean rabbit cages every other night. I came home from work today and couldn't figure out why the house smelled like the cages needed to be cleaned. I was thinking to myself, I just cleaned them yesterday.

Well I was walking back to the bunny room to put Pudge back into her house, when I noticed the empty feed bag I used was still in the hallway and open! So I took it out to the trash and came back in and the house smelled amazingly better. Go figure.


----------



## Yurusumaji

Lol! It happens to the best of us, Dave. :hug1


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Tonight after our Sunday movie night, watched Easy A, Karen and I clipped some overdue bunny nails. The bunny's we did were cooperative and gave us no problems. My wife's bunny Dutchess showed her disapproval by peeing all over me. 

After I cleaned bunny cages I forgot to latch Mr. Handsome's. I went back into the bunny room to find he had made a huge mess. I think its time to go to bed.


----------



## Yurusumaji

Oh my! Michiko did that before we totally cleaned out the room and re-did the cage. Bunnies can be such terrors.

Sweet dreams, Dave!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well I let Rudy, french lop, out all day in the bunny room. Just as I left the bunny room he came out of his cage this morning and did a big binkie. Tonight while gathering water bottles I discovered he had not used the big litter box in the room but peed just outside of it. Grrr.

Last weekend I tried my hand a home made raisins in my dehydrator. They came out amazingly well. I had no complaints from the herd, they all approved.

I just realized I need to post some pictures of the herd, so that will be my project for the next few weeks.


----------



## Yurusumaji

Yay! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here's the first, this was taken about a week ago. Pardon the mess it was cage cleaning night.

Titan and Tiny are good with each other when they are out.


----------



## Yurusumaji

Omg! Tiny is soooo cute. You're such a lucky guy to have so many adorable babies!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you.

Well the idea tonight was to remove the mower blades off of the tractor and get them sharpened. What happed was both blades are on still on the mower deck, I have sore shoulders from trying to get them off and a blood blister on my left hand.

So I decided to spend some time with my elops and get them some pets and run time. Daisy was out for a while got her beloved ear rubs and pets and went back into her cage. I let Jenny out and she loves to just sit and soak up all the pets your willing to dish out. Petting a bunny is very relaxing and I fell asleep petting her. When Iwoke up I had a bunny staring back at me with myhand on her.

This morning there was a thumpfest going on in the bunny room at 4am. I think they were getting messages from bunny friends and replying. My herd can make quite a racket when they are all thumping.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Last night I ran out of banana chips! I thought I was going to have a bunny riot. The herd had to go to bed without their nightly fix. 

So last night I had to go out and get a part for the lawn mower, on my way back I stopped at the grocery store and got some banana's. This morning after I took care of the herd, I sliced them up and put them in the food dehydrator. I filled all four trays up, so in a few minutes I should have lots of home made banana chips for the herd.

You know the idea that you eat before you go to the store?The plan this morningwas to stop at Walmart and get my Mountain Dew. I don't drink coffee or tea so this is how I get my caffeine. Forty dollars later later, 2 bags of bagels, cookies, donuts, mountain dew later we left. We got a few other things too, but the junk food we didn't need. Its hard to keep these wash board abs  by eating junk food!

I was finally able to mow the backyard today. It started to sprinkle while I was fixing the push mower and I was mad at myself for not mowing before we ran errands. God was kind and kept it a sprinkle for the 2 hours I mowed. I have a riding lawn mower for the backyard, its rather big. I had the mower deck at its highest setting and the grass was so tall it still bogged it down. Afterwards I had to use the sweeper behind the tractor to get all the grass off the yard. I could have bailed it!

Well its time to check on the banana chips.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I have to post this picture of my beautiful daughter in her prom dress, she is daddy's princess.


----------



## MILU

Yes, your daughter is really beautiful, you must be so proud of her!!!

And I like the bunny thumpfest idea, it sounds cool (except for the 4 a.m. part!) but it sounds like your buns were sending SMSs and IMGs to each other, LOL 
Aren't they much better than us? We need to get computers and internet to communicate, they simply thump and get it better and faster than us. I guess the creators of IM got their inspiration from bunnies.


----------



## JadeIcing

She looks stunning.


----------



## Luv Buns

haha thumpfest - to cute. 

Your daughter is very pretty - I like her dress! Hope she had a great prom.

Tiny is sooo tiny and cute <3 Titan looks huge! They are adorable.


----------



## Marrie

Aww, Titan and Tiny look so cute together.  

Your daughter is very pretty - hope her prom went well!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you, she is my little princess. She had a great time at the prom. They held it at a newly renovated theater. The theater was built in the early 20's, they completely remodeled it and added onto the building to hold large functions. She said it is really beautiful inside.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

My sons girl friend brought over her puppy last night. His name is Mozilla and he is a Papillon. I'll have to post some pictures later.

We introduced him to the rabbits, I got Nibbles out for him to meet. Nibbles is my black Holland Lop and is about the same size as the puppy. Mozilla wanted to play with Nibbles. Nibbles checked him out and evidently wasn't impressed.

Blueberry, Daisy and Jenny did not like the pupbeing in the bunny room. Now my herd can do some really loud thumpin, but those three! They were unbelievablely loud! Scared the poor pupper a few times.

Had some stormy weather come through today. I've been through tornados and hurricanes, so I don't get too worried. However, when the weather radio went off and announced a tornado warning I took a look outside. Then I heard the tornado warning sirens and took another look outside. A few minutes later the siren came on again and stayed on, it was time to go in the basement. I called my wife at her parents, they can't hear the sirens and didn't even know about the warning.

Tornado's went south of us, we just had some wind damage to the trees in the back yard.


----------



## Luv Buns

Oh wow! Glad it passed you, hope it didnt cause to much damage and no one got hurt. 

Looking forward to seeing a picture of the pup, I dont know what kind it is so im curious!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Didn't have a chance today to upload any pictures. Late this afternoon just as I was going to care for the bunny's my wife got a call from my daughter.

She was hit by a car on her bike. She left the house and didn't even tell us, teenagers! Thank God she suffered no major injuries, the doctor at the ER didn't see any broken bones in her foot. Some scrapes on her elbow and a sore left shoulder. They put an air cast on her ankle to support it and she is staying home from school tomorrow. When the radiologist looks at the x-ray later this week they will call us if there is a need to come in. She put a dent in the hood of the guys suv. Thankfully, he did not hit and run, but stayed to make sure she was ok and even called the police.

One minute Karen and I are watching tv doing laundry and the next we arespending several hours at the ER, mostly waiting. The police officer that took the report, even stopped in to see how she was doing.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

My bunny Nibbles hasn't felt like herself for a couple of days. I knew she wasn't herself when she didn't want her banana chip. I have her some gas med and when I went in to give them their treats, shecame to the front of her cage and took one tonight.

I also learned that you don't let a bun who just got some pain meds lick your nose. I now have a funny smell in my nose that won't go away. Oh well the life of a bunny slave.


----------



## Luv Buns

Oh my gosh! I'm so glad to hear shes not in worse condition. I hate hearing anyone getting hit by a car hurt or not. It always takes me back to a little girl who lived on our road got hit by a small bus and the wheele drug her like 4ft. I believe she made it, I didnt hear other wise. 

Hope your bun feels better soon too.


----------



## myheart

Did the driver not see your daughter? Hope he wasn't distracted with a cell phone or something, then I'm sure it could have been much worse. 

Glad to hear that your daughter and Nibbles are doing okay. :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank You, my daughter will be sore for a while. We haven't heard anything from the hospital, so her foot or anklemust not be broken.

Nibbles seems to be doing better. I got the bunny back when I didn't immediately pick her up when I entered the bunny room.

Today Wabbitmom and I celebrated our 27th wedding anniversary! We are going to go out this weekend. I can't believe I am lucky enough to find a woman to put up with my wackyness for this long.


----------



## Luv Buns

Congrats! HAPPY 27th ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats 27! Plus one to grow on- lol.


----------



## myheart

arty:*Happy Anniversary!!* arty:

I guess your bonding-dates in neutral territories went well some 27 years ago....  :biggrin2:


----------



## countrybuns

*myheart wrote: *


> arty:*Happy Anniversary!!* arty:
> 
> I guess your bonding-dates in neutral territories went well some 27 years ago....  :biggrin2:


Love this!!! Hope you had a great anniversary! I always read your blog but rarely respond in it but I just couldnt help laughing at how cute this comment was.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Thank You, my daughter will be sore for a while. We haven't heard anything from the hospital, so her foot or anklemust not be broken.
> 
> Nibbles seems to be doing better. I got the bunny back when I didn't immediately pick her up when I entered the bunny room.
> 
> Today Wabbitmom and I celebrated our 27th wedding anniversary! We are going to go out this weekend. *I can't believe I am lucky enough to find a woman to put up with my wackyness for this long.*



Neither can I.....oh wait....you & Art are so much alike in some ways - I can believe it.

Seriously - you two are just adorable together....I can see why God put you two together.

I hope you had a great anniversary!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*myheart wrote: *


> arty:*Happy Anniversary!!* arty:
> 
> I guess your bonding-dates in neutral territories went well some 27 years ago....  :biggrin2:



Yes it was.:biggrin2:

:roflmao: I love your comment, it is giving me lots of chuckles!

Thank you everyone!

Well, we spent our anniversary eating Dairy Queen blizzards and me cleaning the kitchen, I know how can we live life on the edge like that? It is demanding.

I am going to take her out for dinner on Saturday, get some seafood, Long John Silvers sounds good. I may get overuled on that, possibly, I don't know.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Hey, you live in Indiana so that is exciting 

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## MILU

What a busy week! I hope your daughter is ok, it's good to hear that it seems like nothing bad happened. I hope Nibbles is doing good too, and got better from that indisposition..!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Nibbles is officially recovered, she is back to her old self and has been giving me the dreaded bunny back for not talking to her first in the mornings.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Its been crazy the last couple of weeks. The herd is doing good, everyone is healthy and happy.

Ms. Sweetie has been turning a light gray around her hears and nose, getting old I suppose, she is a happy bun and enjoyed hanging out with us in the living room the other night.

This past Tuesday our power went out in the afternoon. It happened during a super hot day, the power was out over a wide area of the east sideof town. I came home early from work and started the generator and got fans on the bunny's. 

While I was sitting in the now getting warmer house. I thought, well what am I going to do until the power comes back on, its too hot outside to do anything. So it came to me, this generator can keep both refrigerators and a freezer running. Why not a tv and a satellite receiver? Another extension cord later and I was watching tv. Luckily the power came on a couple of hours after I got home.

Wednesday night after cleaning cages I evidently closed Mr. Handsome's cage door but didn't latch it. I came in Thursday morning to a very messy bunny room, he had pooped everywhere and shredded anything he could get to.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am sad to have to post my wife's heart bunny, Dutches, passed away tonight.:bunnyangel:

Karen or I will post more later.


----------



## Bunny parents

I'm so sorry for your loss, Dave.  This is a very sad news. Big hugs for you and your wife. 
RIP, Ducthes. :rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

It is hard getting used to Dutchie not being around here. The other night I was handing out banana chips and I bent down to give one to her and realized she wasn't there.

She was a very special bun, not anaughty bone in her little body, 100% pure love and sweetness. Dutchie will be missed greatly.

Here are a couple of pictures of Dutchie.

One of her and her slave.












On a lighter note, Karen and I, ran our usual Saturday errands. Except, we had just gotten our tax refund on Friday. So I went to Lowes, Menards and Sears looking at dishwashers and grills.ullhair: We started at 10am and returned home at 4:30pm. Normally we are home shortly after 12pm. This is something she wanted to do with our refund, since the current one should have been laid to rest some years ago. By the end of the day she had narrowed it down to two. After I cleaned rabbit cages and mowed the yard she wanted to go backand look at one to make her final pick.:rollseyes

Picking our new gas grill was much easier, strictly a guy thing, we looked at them after we looked at dishwashers. I didn't need to go back to a previous store and look at them again.

So on Fathers day, I get to go to Menards and pick up her new dishwasher. Then, I can hardly contain myself, I get to install it this next weekend! I bet right now you wish you were me, so you could enjoy the fun I am going to have. 

Well it is very, very late and I should have been in bed two hours ago. If it were not for the 4 Mountain Dews and the Coke I hadSaturday I wouldn't be up this late. 

Good night all!


----------



## Bunny parents

Dutchie was a really pretty bun. Again, we're so sorry for your loss.  Hmmmm grill huh ? We've been thinking of buying one ourselves. Unfortunately, I have to check with the building owner if we can make a grill on the balcony. Send me some grills, he he


----------



## Luv Buns

Sorry for your loss. 

Sounds like your going to have a blast installing your dishwasher. lol.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so sorry to hear about Dutchie - how is Karen doing?

Art always says "Men Hunt. Women Shop...(and shop and shop)."

He also claims that there are 'real minutes' and there are "shopping minutes" which are infinitely LONGER. It sounds like you find that to be true also!


----------



## wabbitmom12

I'm doing okay. Pretty much avoiding the bunny room right now, as I don't want to see her empty cage. 

It hasn't been that long since we lost Baby, either, so now there are 2 empty cages I don't want to see. 

Every now and then, a picture of Dutchie comes up on our screen saver (which is set-up slide show style), and my heart lurches a little bit. 

I actually haven't held any of the other rabbits since she died, either. I guess I don't want to disturb the "denial phase" of my grief.  I have a feeling holding a warm furry bunny would just upset me right now.


----------



## TinysMom

I do understand that. For me - holding another rabbit comforts me....that life does go on....but it does still hurt sometimes.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Normally it comforts me also. I just haven't had the urge - or if I did, I repressed it.

I suppose I've had so much other stuff going on in my life recently that I am not in a hurry to get out of the denial phase...it's just too comfy at the moment.


----------



## JadeIcing

I think when we lose certain ones we just need our space. Ever since we lost Dallas I just can't connect with the other bunnies.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Its been a while since I have posted.

Well lets see, my son Josh survived a head on collison last Thursday morning on his way to work. His Infiniti G35 was, without saying, totalled. The impact sheared the rotors and wheel rims in the front in half.Due to a well built car and lots of divine intervention, he walked away from it with a bruised left ankle. Poor kid he only had it 7 months.






Last week I put together the grill and it amazingly well, I was surprised. A thunderstorm camethrough last Tuesday and we had to wait a couple of hours before we could use it. My silly wife wanted to the first meal cooked on the new grill to be chicken, women!:rollseyes I had her get some steak!

Its been nice to be able to grill food and not have it come off the grill all black and crunchy.

I also installed our new dishwasher last Friday night while her, my daughter and niece were at the mall. I did this against better judgement, I had a long hot day at work.

I had never installed or replaced a dishwasher before. After spending what seemed like an eternity shopping for one, I got on the internet and looked up the process. Looked like something I could do, so I told Karen if we bought one I could put it in. 

The little voice inside said no, don't do it. Well its not the first time I have ignored that little voice of reason. If you purchase a appliance that requires installation and the store gives you the name of a contractor to put it in or they provide that service, DO IT!

I knew I had to make one trip to the hardware store for a critical part that is needed andis not included with the dishwasher. So I come home from the hardware store and removed the old one with very few problems. I even managed to get it outside by myself. I also was able to get the new one in the house. Now I carefully followed the instructions and came to the part where the water line is connected to the dishwasher. This is where I made my second trip to the hardware store. 

Evidently the old dishwashers had a larger water supply line then the new ones. So at this point I have been working on this project for 3 hours. I got back in the car and went back to get more parts. I had to some how go from a 1/2 inch down to 3/8ths supply line. Luckily I happened to get someone who knew exactly what I was dealing with and knew what parts I would need.

Now you may have guessed that this little project resulted inmy blood pressure to rise and you would be right. There where some intense moments!

It is now six hours into this installation, 1130pm, when Karen and the kids come home. I had just turned the water on, checked for leaks and started it when she came in the door.

She walked into the kitchen, heard the dishwasher running and had a very big smile on her face. That is until she looked at me and before she could get a word out I said You owe me dinner at Texas Roadhouse! Afterwards she immediately went back to shouts of happiness.

So the bunny's are doing great. I have only found a couple of flea's in their room, so I must have gotten the yard sprayed with flea killer in time this year. I still ordered some flea meds for them, the dogs and cats. I was getting low on home made banana chips and not having the time to make some until tomorrow I bought some craisins. 

The craisins were not on sale, but to avoid a bunny rebellion, I bought them anyway. The grocery store for some stupid reason does not sell banana chips anymore. My furry masters were pleased, the threat of a insurrection avoided.

I had a first in my bunny slave life Wednesday night. The three intact bucks I have always have to remark the room when they are out. It usually involves them running, jumping and spraying. Well I caught some right in the eye! I don't recommend it, the experience was not enjoyable. Speaking of bunny cages, its time to clean them. 

I do have a couple of pictures to post and I will try and get those up this weekend.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here is a picture of my future daughter in law's puppy, Mozilla. We were puppy sitting when I took this picture.






This is Charlie our Pointer/Britney Spaniel mix, sleeping in his kennel. He has a rough life as you can see.






Finally, a picture of Miss Daisy.


----------



## MILU

Your son is very lucky, the pic of the car scared me. Like you said, "lots of divine intervention" - for sure!
Congrats on installing the dishwasher 
The pics are nice, where's miss Daisy inside? Is almost looks like she's there for a bath, hehe
She's cute..!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

She is inside a very large litterbox in the bunny room, Daisy was chinning it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I just put the bunny's to bed and like normal I gave them their nightly treat. 

I am amazed at how each of them will take a banana chip from me. Moo Moo, Blueberry, Carmel, Daisy will gently take it from me. Sweetie, Rudy, Nibbles, Oreo, Jenny are banana chip addicts who try to go through their cages to grab the chip from me. Oreo will also shake her cage door and can actually shake the lock off. I went to give her the banana chip and she almost took the tip of my finger off. In her defense I was late in handing them out. Handsome Bun, Tinyand Titan arepatience and will take it quickly though when it is given to them.

They know when treat time is and normal, calm bunny's go crazy! That is just one of the reasons I love them.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well, my daughter sent me a picture of my wife holding a bunny tonight and how it just snuggled up to her. So Isent a text message to my wife andI askedher if I should power wash a cage? A text message came back a few minutes later saying yes. So off I went to the car wash to clean up a cage. 

She was in love with this little one and when you have 13 bunnies, what's one more! I will post pictures soon, he/she is a blue Lionhead/Dutch mix. By the time she came home with the furry bundle, I had the cage all set up including toys. 

Now, some members of the herd were not pleased at first and a couple of them were thumping for a 1/2 hour. Its all quiet now.


----------



## TinysMom

YEAH for Karen....I'm so glad you were sensitive enough to recognize that maybe she NEEDED this bun.

That earns you extra points - but they expire by midnight Sunday night so use them up quickly!!!


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> YEAH for Karen....I'm so glad you were sensitive enough to recognize that maybe she NEEDED this bun.
> That earns you extra points - but they expire by midnight Sunday night so use them up quickly!!!



:big wink: I'm sure he will find some way to redeem them!

:biggrin2: Yes I did - I DO - need another snuggly bunny, after the recent loss of my Dutchie. I've been struggling a little with my grief, not wanting to hold the other rabbits, etc. My new, sweet snuggly bunny is GREAT therapy!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here is a picture of Karen's bunny. Until she comes up with a name, I have been calling he/she Lil One.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> That earns you extra points - but they expire by midnight Sunday night so use them up quickly!!!


:? I thought the points were good til the end of the month! You women are always changing the rules.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here he is on his way home yesterday.







Some pictures we took today, just too cute!


----------



## TinysMom

He's an adorable little guy - I always love the vienna marked ones (he'd help produce blue eyed whites!)


----------



## MiniLopHop

What a cute addition! A new bun won't replace your lost babies, but it can be so healing. :hug:


----------



## wabbitmom12

MEET LOUIE!! He likes to cuddle, so I call him Louie the Loverbun :biggrin2:




>


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well the herd is doing great. 

Miss Moo Moo has decided her hidy box is too far away from her food and water bottle. I had cut two openings in her box at right angles to each other. She moved her box over so one opening is over the food bin and the other one is close to the water bottle. So she doesn't have to go out to eat and she just has to stick her head out to drink.

Titan and Handsome are ready to go to the fair next week. Although the forecast is to be in the 90'sF next week. I hope the following week is much cooler. I bought a couple of marble tiles to put in their cages in the afternoons. After I got home from Menards store I realized I should have bought two more so I can rotate them. Oh, well whats another trip to the store.

Louie is settling in well, he is a real lover bun. He will sit still on Karen but not on anyone else.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Louie is settling in well, he is a real lover bun. He will sit still on Karen but not on anyone else.


That's cause he's MY BUNNY!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aww Louie is adorable! He looks like a little teddy bear bunny  Wabbitmom, doesn't it make ya feel good when a bunny picks you to like best? After we got Rory, for a while he would only take food from me. Then he would only take food from Paul if he personally witnessed me handing the food to Paul.


----------



## Bassetluv

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Here is a picture of my future daughter in law's puppy, Mozilla.Â  We were puppy sitting when I took this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Charlie our Pointer/Britney Spaniel mix, sleeping in his kennel.Â  He has a rough life as you can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a picture of Miss Daisy.



Mozilla is quite the cutie! Looks like a little fox kit in the picture. 

AHA! So there's Charlie...the stories I've read about him eclipse his cuteness. :wink I've always had a soft spot in my heart for hounds (grew up with a beagle mix named - you guessed it - Charlie). They're just so cute that they can't be bad, even when they are...which from my experience, seems to be most of the time.

And finally...LOL!!! BUCKET BUNNAY!!!


----------



## Bassetluv

wabbitmom12 wrote:


> MEET LOUIE!! He likes to cuddle, so I call him Louie the Loverbun :biggrin2:
Click to expand...


Just when I thought that God / the Supreme Rabbit Creator couldn't make bunnies any cuter, along comes another one to prove me wrong. Wow, what a sweetheart! I think my heart just melted. 

:inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I will make this short since it is late and I need to get to bed. I was contacted about a rabbit running loose. I looked for it on Wednesday afternoon no luck. Tonight right after I took my showerI received a call that the bunny had been seen.

My daughter and I went over and after a long time, more details later, caught the bunner. He/she is a very cute bunny and right now very scared. The bunny was definitely a pet let loose.

I will post pictures and more of the story tomorrow.


----------



## MiniLopHop

It's wonderful you were able to catch the poor baby before anything bad happened!



People who let their rabbits go make me so mad! Why do they think the poor rabbits can survive in the wild? :X


----------



## wabbitmom12

Bassetluv wrote:


> wabbitmom12 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> MEET LOUIE!! He likes to cuddle, so I call him Louie the Loverbun :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just when I thought that God / the Supreme Rabbit Creator couldn't make bunnies any cuter, along comes another one to prove me wrong. Wow, what a sweetheart! I think my heart just melted.
> 
> :inlove:
Click to expand...



So you see why I had to have him! I fell in love at first sight. I've always loved blue bunnies, and he has such a cute little face!! And he's still a baby, so who could resist?

To be honest, I hadn't been too into the bunnies much lately, since my Dutchess died a month or so ago. I guess it just hurt too much to think about her. Then, I saw Louie and my heart leapt a little bit. I picked him up, and he cuddled right up on my shoulder beside my ear, just like Dutchie used to. The rest, as they say, is history. :big wink: There's nothing like a bunny - to fill the bunny-sized hole in your heart that's created when a special one dies.

Louie's not a replacement for Dutchie, he never could be. But he helps me remember the good (snuggle) times with her, instead of feeling sad. He's great therapy!!


----------



## wabbitmom12

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> Aww Louie is adorable! He looks like a little teddy bear bunny  Wabbitmom, doesn't it make ya feel good when a bunny picks you to like best? After we got Rory, for a while he would only take food from me. Then he would only take food from Paul if he personally witnessed me handing the food to Paul.



That's too cute!! Rabbits sure know their own minds, don't they?


----------



## wabbitmom12

Re: Mozilla...yes, he DOES look like a fox kit! That's how Cally picked his name...after the internet search engine, MOZILLA Firefox. (Yes, our future daughter-in-law is as thoroughly nerdy as our son...that's why they are so perfect together!!) 

**MOM LOVES YOU, CALLY!**

Dave and I call him Mozie for short.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The woman that contacted me asked me what should she do if she sees the bun again. She told me that she could get within 3 feet of the bun before it would hop away. I said if you have some craisins to toss some to him/her and call me. The bun showed up Thursday night and she tossed the craisns and called me. So my daughter and I drove over to her house.

The pursuit started by my crawling on my belly towards the bun telling the bun how beautiful he/she was. Just as I was going to be in arms reach the bun hops away. Talking softly,keeping low my daughter and I kept after him, through pine branches, over a fence and back over the fence. My goal was to keep the bun from going into a field. Eventually, the bun made her/his way back to the front of the house where the craisins were tossed.

He/she was searching among the landscaping rocks for any missed craisins. I kept talking to the bun and tossed thebig craisin in my hand in front of the bun. While the bun got the craisin and started to eat I grabbed him/her and placed the bun between my knee's while I tried to calm it down. The bunner was not very happy and was kicking wildly to get away. My daughter headed back to the van to get the cage. Once the bunner was in the cage and in the van he just flopped with his/her back legs kicked off to one side.

Our furry guest is still nervous, scared and spends his time at the back of his cage. Here is a picture of our guest.











He/she has a unlimited supply of food, hay, water,toys and love. It will be a while before I think trust of humans will come back.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here is a picture of our guest (99.9% he/she will be staying) in my arms last night. I petted him for about 2 hours. We watched Star Trek on the EPIX channel on Dishnetwork last night, the bunner only moved once.

She/his ears are nice and clean and I only found a couple of flea's on the bunner. I put some Advantage on her/his back last night. Based on theneighborhood he was found in (very nice, I felt out of place), insecticide is used on the lawns. So that may account for the lack of fleas.






Some namesup for consideration:



Clover 
Coco 
Duke (my personal favorite) 
Shamrock 
Lucky 
Humid (relating to the night we caught him) 
Speedy 
Sisko
I think tomorrow we are going to try and determine his/her sex, make it easier to pick a name too.

I hope its a buck, because he looks like a Duke to me. Definitely one tough bunner.


----------



## myheart

Awe, Dave, is this possibly the second heart-bunny addition to the herd? I know it takes time to know that, but it looks like both of the new babies have you and Wabbitmom wrapped around their little paws already.  

Sending snuggles and happy vibes to both of the new kids. :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well Karen and I sexed our new additon. It looks like we have a girl!

So the hunt is on for a girl name.


----------



## MagPie

Aww well she certainly looked like a Duke.


----------



## TinysMom

She's a GIRL and she let you hold her and pet her for like two hours shortly after getting her?

OH MY!

No name ideas but wow....she must really like you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> No name ideas but wow....she must really like you.



Yes its a curse I have with women, I am just irresistible.

This is Elkhart County's Fair week, started July 22nd and ends July 30th. This is the hottest fair weather we've had in a long time. Well Saturday night was mysleep over with the 4-H rabbits in the barn. Not one of my best nights, the fairs wi-fi was putting out a very low signal, so the internet was out, I didn't bring anything to read, too hot and humid to sleep, so I started checking on the 600+ rabbits.

I filled a lot of water bottles and bowls this morning/last night. I always check water bottles and bowls when I spend the night and with this weather its a must. I came across three rabbits who's water dishes were completely empty. For how long I don't know, but when I filled their bowls they were all taking big drinks of the cool well water. 

Its all a blur, I got a couple of hours sleep but not enough. 

Well the lost bun that my daughter and I rescued now has a name, she is going to be called Hope. I came up with the name last night while I was in the bunny barn. With nothing to do but listen to the rabbits and the poultry in the next barn, I got to thinking about possible names.

I decided on Hope because she had none, abandon by the people she thought loved her and were going to care for her. Then I thought about the Hopeshe now has, hope of a much better life then she had before. She now has people that love her, have given her a safe place to live, plenty of food, water, hay and treats.

The 4-H leader that sent out the email asking if someone could help this lady that spotted Hope told me she was glad I went and looked for her and brought her home. She said if you hadn't I would have and I would be the one with the new bunny. Like me it made her mad that someone just let her go out in the woods without a thought, treating Hope just like trash.


----------



## myheart

I really like the name you picked for your new little girl!! I hope she likes it also. :biggrin:

I named my Grace after my Ellie who had so much grace. Ellie endured so much with abscesses that no one else found or took care of. Anyhow, Grace became my "just one more" bunny, and to honor Ellie, Grace took the name that meant the most to me. 

It is nice to find the perfect name with the perfect meaning. Welcome home Hope! :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Titan and Handsome are doing ok at the fair. They totally love it when we bring in the fresh cold marble tiles. The marble tile has been doing a great job at retaining a coolness in this terrible heat.

Tonight while I was holding Miss Hope, she gave me some bunny kisses! Then thumped at me when I put her back in her cage, women!


----------



## TinysMom

I love her name!!! Its awesome.

I was wondering when fair time was again for y'all....I knew your overnight stint was coming up soon.

Glad its over for another year.


----------



## rabbitgeek2011

@Wabbitdad12

Love your forum signature! :big wink:


----------



## TinysMom

Nyx wants to see more pictures of her mama and daddy (rabbits that is).

Just passing along a message....no shooting the messenger!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

We will work on getting some pictures, now that her daddy is home from the fair and having thousands of people tell him how big he is. 

Titan won best of variety.

Wednesday was the 4H Rabbit clubs internal show. Kristin put both Titan and Handsome on the show table, then the judge looked them over along with the other flemish and told Kristin Handsome could go back to his cage.

First she grabs someone else black rabbit, I catch her and she brings it back then, she then grabs Titan instead of Handsome. She comes back and tell her so she runs back to his cage and brings Titan back and I take Handsome back to his cage.

Titan gets placed behind the judge for further review along with another flemmie. Kristin tells me the black rabbit that is closer to us is Titan and she wants to give him a crasin. So I go get them and she places one in the cage and I tried to give him one as well. This other girl goes up to the judge and the judge tells her she can take her rabbit back to his cage. So this girl grabs what we both think is Titan and Krissy asks her why she is taking her rabbit the girl says no its my rabbit and shows us the tattoo. She apologies to the girl and then we notice Titan was on the other end of cages behind the judge. Ooops!

This was one of the hottest fairs I can remember. The heat and humidity was unbearable. We used frozen marble tiles to keep them cool, I kept two at home in the freezer,the other two were in Titan's and Handsome cages. We just rotated them in and out everyday. They would get so excited when we got the tiles out of the freezer bag to replace the ones in their cages.

Karen's new bun Louie is getting bigger and is settling in very nicely, starting to fill out some too.

Miss Hope is still very scared and hides in the back of her cage. Big change from free roaming in a neighborhood to being in a cage and a house. She has been coming out of her cage and exploring the room, but gets startled easily. Not too much of a surprise for being on her own for who knows how long. It will take some time to build trust.


----------



## TinysMom

WAY TO GO TITAN!!!! 

AWESOME!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> We will work on getting some pictures, now that her daddy is home from the fair and having thousands of people tell him how big he is.Â



The most popular question of all is: "HOW MUCH DOES THAT RABBIT WEIGH???" Then, "HOW MUCH FOOD DOES HE EAT???" :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

You should see the expressions on peoples faces when I tell them, rabbit food pellets, hay and a little miracle grow in his water.


----------



## MiniLopHop

LOL As a kid I showed Jersey cows. You wouldn't believe how many people asked how we got them to stay still to put the eye liner on!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I gave Hope a cardboard box she could hide in. I went in this morning and she was ripping up paper from a telephone book and trying to pull fur off of herself. She then was stuffing it into the cardboard box. I may have rescued a pregnant bunny!ullhair:


----------



## MiniLopHop

oops! But it sure is a good thing she is having her babies in your home rather than in the wilds!


----------



## TinysMom

Any babies yet???


----------



## Wabbitdad12

No baby's yet. I am hoping it is a false pregnancy, with a Great Dane puppy in my house I don't need any more excitement. Oh did I forget to mention my son who just bought a house, but can't move in until labor day went and bought aGreat Dane puppy Saturday night! He's out with his fiance right now and we've been puppy sitting.

She definitely has built a very nice nest inside her hidey box.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Wow its been a long time since I have updated, been too tired to update, been feeling blah. 

Well all the bunny's are doing fine, Daisy, Nibbles and Moo Moo are all feeling better. No more runny poo's and they all have that sparkle back in their eyes. Especially Miss Daisy Mae, I knew she wasn't feeling well, when she always had her back to the room and didn't want to come out. Now she is back to her mischievous shelf, with that devious twinkle in her eyes.

This is the reason I haven't been able to update my blog. I previous mentioned that my son brought home a Great Dane puppy two weeks ago. Its like having a toddler around again, can't leave him alone, accidents all the time, my carpet is never going to be the same. 

Here is Mr. Spock taking a rest.







This afternoon Ms. Pudge and I watched a couple of episodes of Star Trek Voyager on Netflix. She enjoyed the couple of hours of petting and being told how beautiful she is.


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh my goodness...now THAT's a puppy!!! :shock2: What's he think of the bunnies?

LOL...I love his name. Great danes are such a cool breed; so huge and gangly, but so docile (well, once they've matured ) There's someone here who lives a couple of blocks over who has a dane, a big grey brute. I'm so in awe every time I see him walking his owner. 

Maybe for Christmas you should ask your son for a gift certificate with a carpet-cleaning company. :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Wow, that's a big puppy!! I saw the picture first and didn't even realize it's a puppy. How old is he?


----------



## gemgnir

That is one cute pup! Did Hope ever have any babies?


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> I'm so in awe every time I see him walking his owner.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Update on Hope, never had any baby's false pregnancy, thankfully. I wasn't ready to deal with baby's and trying to find homes for them.

Mr. Spock is 10 weeks old now and has had to have his collar adjusted 5 times in the two weeks he's lived at my house. We have not introduced him to the rabbits, he is so big he could hurt one without meaning too with his big paws or razor sharp teeth.

I just upgraded my phone last week and was getting things out of the box. Before I realized what happened the little/big fart chewed my new phone charging cord in half before I could get it away from him. Luckily for him my old phone charger worked on my new phone.

My house is heated by hot water baseboard heat. So I have a boiler in my basement instead of a standard furnance. This past winter the burners under the boiler would not ignite. Just having enough money to pay bills, we heated the house with our wood burner and some electric heaters.

Since my wife has been working we have been able to save money again. So we contacted the heating and cooling company that has serviced it in the past to come out and fix it. It cost me $106 dollars for the service tech reconnect a wire that had been pulled out from the ignition module. The cats litter box is by it and he probably was playing with the dangling wires and pulled it out. The entire service call lasted 5 minutes. So we went through a very cold winter, burning wood like there was no tomorrow because of a loose wire.:headsmack Oh well.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Bassetluv wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so in awe every time I see him walking his owner.
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
Click to expand...

I loved this too!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Before I say anything else, I must announce that the woman who has put up with me for the past 27 years is having a birthday Sunday August 21st. So 

*Happy Birthday Wabbitmom12!:bouquet:arty:I love you!*

I can't reveal her age, as I would like to continue on living. I will say she is getting closer to receiving mail from AARP. I think it stands for American Association of Retired People, correct me if I am wrong.

I will be cooking her one of her favorite meals, grilled steak, baked potato's, salad and a veggie (what ever I can reach first in the freezer). Followed by a Dairy Queen ice cream cake. I was going to get her a present, but I mean really she has me what could she possibly want? I had planned on getting her a present but she didn't really give me a lot of ideas. We may have to just go out:shock:shopping!

Its has been crazy here the last 3 weeks with my son's dog, Spock the Great Dane has to be constantly watched to avoid as many as possiblemesses in the house. On the 26th my son and his dog Spock move into his new to him house. August 27th, a carpet cleaning crew will be coming to clean my living room carpet, hopefully.

My 4H rabbit club held its awards banquet on August 18th. It was also election night for advisory board members. Two people were running for re-election and one person had served two terms and had step down. So there was only one position really opening up, the two people running for re-election are super and I figured they were a shoe in for being re-elected. I was asked by the vice-president and the retiring board member during the fair to run for the advisory board. I have been a project leader working with the kids, so I thought about it and tossed my hat into the ring.

There were seven other people that submitted their names and resumes. We each had to stand up and tell a little about ourselves and why we wanted to be on the advisory board. I had problems with my allergies that day and I had taken allergy meds before we left and they hadn't quite kicked in. However, I was having no problems with my throat. So when it was my turn, my throat suddenly was congested and I had to embarrassingly clear it. After that I was able to talk ok.

So when they announced who won, I heard the names of the other people running for re-election, then was very surprised to hear my name announced!There were a lot of well qualified people running. I am quite happy and excited to get started and help to continue to make our club one of the best in 4H.

Once the elections were over and before the awards portion started I decided to use the men's room. During the time I was gone, someone had asked to have the new member of the advisory board stand up. Just as I came out of the restoom, the leader of our rabbit club, said there he is! I don't often get embarrased, but I definitely was that time.

Update on Miss Hope our rescue bun. She is still skittish, but she is spending more time at the front of her cage and is taking treats from my hand.

Karens bun Louie has settled in well is a very well behaved bun. When its treat time he will come to the front of his cage like the rest of the herd and sniff it and run away. After I place it in his food dish he will come and eat it, silly bun.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Congratulations on the election!

Happy Birthday Wabbitmom12!


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh I second (or third, actually ) the Happy birthday wishes!



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KAREN!!!*

Many belated wishes for a wonderful year ahead!!

:big kiss:inkelepht:arty0002:arty::birthday







> I can't reveal her age, as I would like to continue on living.


Dave, you're very well trained after 27 years... :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, and congrats on winning a spot on the advisory board, Dave! :clapping:


> I just upgraded my phone last week and was getting things out of the box. Before I realized what happened the little/big fart chewed my new phone charging cord in half before I could get it away from him. Luckily for him my old phone charger worked on my new phone.




uh-oh...sounds like Mr. Spock's been at the house a wee bit too long...methinks he's starting to believe he's a bunny...perhaps a rather overgrown Flemish giant...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am down to only one kid at home!

My son, Josh, just closed on his house yesterday. He and his fiance wanted to move in last night, so I borrowed a truck from work and we loaded up some of his stuff and then went to his fiance's house and loaded up her stuff. Then two furniture stores later we finallymade it to his new house to unload.

It is so much easier to unload a truck then the other way around. About 1130pm I took the truck back to work and went to drive home and my car wouldn't start. I had to call my tired wife to come and pick me up. After spending $100 dollars on a battery, the car is back in operation.

My wife and I have moved several times and we just bit our tongue when our son told us whathe had planned wewere going to do Friday night. He believed we could move his and his fiance's stuff, pick up furniture at two stores, unload, wipe down the walls in the house and begin to paint. Now if we had started this whole process at lets say 8am maybe. This move did not begin until 530pm.

Hepurchased a small 2 bedroom house that is closer to where he works.It is laid out very well and has a nice fenced in yard for his dog and hers. Just perfect for a couple starting out.

We had asked him all the time to bring out the dishes he took into his room and always got the reply "I will". I went into his room and took out a large trash bag of various empty popcorn bags, candy wrappers. I brought out enough dishes to fill our dishwasher one and a half times. I had forgotten how many forks, spoons, plates and bowls we really had. I don't expect he will be able to get away with this behavior with my future daughter in law.

All the buns are doing well, I am a little concerned about Sweetie. She is eating, drinking and pooping ok. Its just a gut feeling, but I am concerned because she is getting old for a flemmie.

Ms. Hope is still very shy, now with my son's dog gone, I am going to try and work with her more to build her trust.

Jenny has figured out how to open her cage, so I had to cut a clip from a old dog lead and lock hercage with that. A week ago, I was in the bunny room taking care of the buns and I heard her shaking her cage door. She was rather impatient for her craisin. She really shook the cage door and I looked over and she was exiting her cage. Like Bassetluv has said, the "e" in e-lop stands for engineer.

Since my son brought home the great dane puppy, the buns haven't had a chance to come out in the living room. Now that the dog is gone, bunny life should return to normal and I will hopefully have more to share.


----------



## Bassetluv

Dave, did you find the bunnies sulked at all while Mr. Spock was in residence? Yofi went through a major pout with the introduction of Izzy; his nose was out of joint for at least 2 months or so, and he'd refuse to leave the bunny room to 'splore.

I'm so excited for your son and his fiancee! It's a lot of work, buying and moving into a new home, but also so much fun.  Oh, and I can certainly relate about the stack of dishes that came out of your son's room...lol...boys!!! It's like they're afraid that some morning they'll wake up and all of the bowls/plates/forks/spoons/knives will have spontaneously evaporated from the face of the earth, so they store them away in every nook and cranny (usually either under the bed or under the pile of clothing on the floor) in preparation. :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yes there was a lot of disapproving thumping while Josh's puppy was around. Ms. Pudge thumped her disapproval the loudest.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Since my son's Great Dane puppy has left, there is a lot less disapproving thumping coming from the bunny room.

Its been rather quiet around here as bunny antics go. Sweetie is not herself though. She is eating and drinking but just not like she used to. I had to switch her to a bowl of water, drinking from the bottle was getting for hard for her. Old age is getting the best of her I think, she is old for a flemmie.


----------



## Bassetluv

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Since my son's Great Dane puppy has left, there is a lot less disapproving thumping coming from the bunny room.



I love how rabbits express themselves in such definitive terms. Anything that invades their space or threatens change evokes ground-shaking bunny WHUMPS!!



> Its been rather quiet around here as bunny antics go.Â  Sweetie is not herself though.Â  She is eating and drinking but just not like she used to.Â  I had to switch her to a bowl of water, drinking from the bottle was getting for hard for her.Â  Old age is getting the best of her I think, she is old for a flemmie.



How old is Sweetie? I'd read that for larger bunnies, between 5 and 6 is getting up there. Yofi's already 4 (seems like I just got him!) and I guess would be considered on the verge of *old* for his breed.

I hope Sweetie perks up and is feeling better soon. :hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Miss Sweetie passed away this afternoon around 12:40 pm. I was cleaning bunny cages and had just given her some lovin, pets and told her what a great bunny she is and what a great momma she was. A few minutes later I looked over and she was going, I gave her a few more pets and she passed away.

When we first got her I tried calling her Onyx, but it just wasn't her. Karen was calling her Sweetie and that describe her so well. She had a very loving and gentle personality, she always took great care of her babies.

Sweetie was approximately 4 1/2 to 5 years old (the person we got her from did not give us an exact date). She was and will be loved by us forever.


----------



## TinysMom

Oh no....I'm so sorry to hear that she's gone. I can see so much of Nyx in her mama's pictures....I need to look up when we got her (unless you know already) to see how old Nyx is...

I'm glad it seemed to be a fairly quick passing and I'm glad you were there for her.

I love the photo of her with her baby - any idea which litter it was?


----------



## MiniLopHop

I'm so sorry for your loss. She looks like she lived up to the Sweetie name. :hugs:


----------



## kirbyultra

I'm so sorry, Dave. Binky free, Sweetie.


----------



## TinysMom

How are the other bunnies handling the loss of Sweetie? Is it hard for you when you walk into the room and see her empty spot - or have you moved things around?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

It is hard to see her cage empty, I have had to stop myself from refilling her water bottle and food dish. Tonight when I was handing out treats I caught myself starting to grab one for her.

Before I took her outside to bury her, I let all the buns on the bottom cages to sniff her. They seem to be doing o.k.

This Saturday I will be taking her cage out and power washing it before I put it into storage in the garage. It will be hard to see that empty space for a while.


----------



## TinysMom

To be honest with you - I'm really struggling with y'all losing her - because it makes it so real to me that Nyx is getting older and someday - I will lose her too.

Alicia called me to check on me after she read about Sweetie because she knew I'd be upset. (I still tear up whenever I think about her and I never met her!)

Do you remember what year y'all came to San Antonio? We were trying to remember how old Nyx is.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

We came down in 2009, so Nyx would be a little over 2.

I am begining to notice a little change in Titan's behavior. When he had his time out to run around he would often lay infront of Sweeties cage.


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, I'm so sorry, Dave...I just read this. Sweetie certainly was a well-loved and beautiful girl. I guess she was letting you know that her time was coming, when you said that she didn't seem herself.  We lose them all too soon, yet they are in our hearts forever.


:rip: Sweetie :hearts:

_It is hard to see her cage empty, I have had to stop myself from refilling her water bottle and food dish. Tonight when I was handing out treats I caught myself starting to grab one for her._

I know what you mean. For myself it was hard after Fritz, my cat, had to be euthanized last January. For a few weeks afterward whenever I'd be at the pet store to pick up food and treats for the rabbits and the dogs, I'd catch myself looking at cat toys and - just for a moment - thinking, "I should get this; Fritz would love it". And then realizing that he was gone. 

(((HUGS))) for you and Karen, and all of your bunnies who will miss Sweetie's presence.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks, Di. I powerwashed her cage and placed it in storage. I then moved the tub of litter in where her cage used to be. The rest of the herd likes the new arrangement, they have a new place to explore and hide from the evil vacuum cleaner.

A couple of weeks ago, we went to visit my son who is in the Air Force. The base was having a family day and we met him there. Afterwards we went back to his apartment to visit and see his puppy Rocky.

Rocky is a pitbull. Now pitbulls get a bum wrap because so many are trained to be aggressive and those are the ones everyone hears about. Rocky on the other hand is a super sweet loveable, scardy dog.

The first picture is after my son had taken him outside to do his business. Rocky was so excited to see us that he ran full speed across the apartment and plowed into me on the small couch.



















Rocky's favorite spot is on this big window ledge and look out the window. My son says Rocky rarely barks, unlike my dog Charlie who barks at just about everything, and will just sit up there and watch everything. My son is off on the right side of the pic.






My buddy Rocky and I.


----------



## TinysMom

You two make such a cute couple!

My son shared something on his facebook and since you're SO MUCH like Art - I knew you would enjoy it.

It seems like NASA has a new project planned....you can read more about it here. Well - actually its more like a picture....

:big wink:


----------



## MagPie

Awwww lovely dog. I really hate that they get a bad rap. It's the people! Some people just ruin everything they touch. But I agree when trained right, they are great dogs. My mom had a chihuahua mix that was a little terror when he felt threaten.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> You two make such a cute couple!
> 
> My son shared something on his facebook and since you're SO MUCH like Art - I knew you would enjoy it.
> 
> It seems like NASA has a new project planned....you can read more about it here. Well - actually its more like a picture....
> 
> :big wink:


Thanks, I loved the picture too!


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> You two make such a cute couple!
> 
> My son shared something on his facebook and since you're SO MUCH like Art - I knew you would enjoy it.
> 
> It seems like NASA has a new project planned....you can read more about it here.Â  Well - actually its more like a picture....
> 
> :big wink:



LOL!!


----------



## MiniLopHop

Great pictures! My chiropractor has a dog that looks just like that. She greets everyone that comes into the office and is super sweet as well. I think she has changed a lot of minds about pit bulls. Maggie was a rescue even


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


>


I showed Art this post and pictures and he started singing, "how much is that doggie in the window...."


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Rocky is so handsome! I agree pits do get a bad wrap. It's a handful of rotten owners that spoil it for the rest. Pitbulls that are treated and raised right are usually wonderful dogs. It's a common misconception that pitbulls instinctively want to attack people. They were bred to fight dogs, not people, they actually love people (unless they've been trained not to of course). 

I'd love to have a pitbull but no one would visit me if i did. LOL


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Just a quick update about our rescue bunny Hope. She is the one that was dumped in a subdivision this past July when it was so hot and humid.

Just these past few days she has been letting me give her a few pets when I open her cage to give her hay and food. After I had taken care of the buns last night I got her out of her cage, took a little effort, and she let me hold her and pet her for over an hour.


----------



## MiniLopHop

:highfive::toast:arty0002:inkelepht:inkbouce::weee::clapping::yahoo:

Learning to trust, priceless! Congratulations!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Sore throat...cough...fever...upset stomach. Honey, did you HAVE to share with me??


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Sore throat...cough...fever...upset stomach. Honey, did you HAVE to share with me??


Why yes, honey, I had toshare my cold with you, isn't that what you do in a marriage? share

*(I came down sick over the weekend, she and my daughter came down sick last night. We work at the same company and don't have sick days so we have to go into workfeeling like icky)


----------



## TinysMom

Eh....don't know about you - but I NEVER like icky...


----------



## Bassetluv

Icky is just...well,..icky. It's that time of year, colds and flu and coughs and stuffiness, and just general all-over wanting to stay in bed. I hope everyone's starting to feel better, now that the weekend is just about here!

Rocky is beautiful! You can tell he has that wonderful full-faced pitbull grin. Unfortunately the breed does get an awful rap...here in Ontario the breed has been banned; you can only have a pitbull if you had it before the law came into effect. You can't bring pitbulls into the province for any length of time; you can't have a pitbull on a leash any longer than about 4 feet. If you leave the province with your pitbull and are gone for more than 3 months, you're not allowed to bring your dog back, ever. Not fair at all. I guess people can still get them from breeders within the province, though am not really clear on that rule. Last year when Cesar Millan came to town he had to leave his dog Junior behind because of the law (oh, and he had the sweetest tribute to Daddy during the show...the granddaddy of all loveable pitfalls). Some of the sweetest dogs out there are pits, in my opinion. :hearts:


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...the spell check thingy on this forum kept changing *pitbull* to *pitfall*...guess I missed fixing one of 'em in my post...:biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Wow its been quite a while since I posted. 

It has been super crazy around here. The buns are doing great, I am very happy with the progress Hope has made. Karen's bun Louie is getting bigger and bigger, his coat is beautiful.

Ms. Jenny and Daisy Mae, e-lops, are both trying to claim the diva bun title. When I take care of the herd in the morning and evenings they each demand that I take care of them first.

I just passed out the herds nightly treat and tonight was blueberry craisins. Like usual they were all eager for their treat. I gave Pudge, mini-lop, hers and after she munched it, she did a dead bunny flop.

Well, the Chicago Bears are on tv and I need to yell at the tv.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I think the antibiotics have kicked this lung infection and I've been feeling much better. Even Wabbitmom is feeling better. In fact, I felt so good that I spent all Saturday cleaning the living room, dusting, vacuuming etc.

I got out Oreo and brought her into the living room last night to give pets to and she hopped out of my arms onto the couch and hopped over to Karen and snuggled with her and got lots of pets.

Miss Jenny has been in very good mood lately and has been doing all kinds of binkies and flops.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Miss Jenny has been in very good mood lately and has been doing all kinds of binkies and flops.



Makes me wonder what she's planning...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thursday I was very tired from working all day and not feeling well again! I didn't clean cages until much later in the evening. By the time I got to cleaning them I wasn't able to give the bunny's their usual amount of out time. 

Most of them took it well, except Mr. Handsome, he was not pleased at all. When I went it later to give them their treat before lights out, Handsome, would not take a blueberry craisin! Anytime one of the bunny's does not take a craisin its a sure sign they are ill.

He acted normal the next morning, and the craisin I put in his food was gone, I checked on him when I got home from work. When I put them to bed Friday night he took his craisin like normal. So I guess I am forgiven and I made sure tonight he got his normal out time while I cleaned cages.

I also noticed the other day, Daisy's (broken e-lop) right rear foot didn't look right. She was hoping on andoff her shelf ok so I wasn't too concerned. When she was out the last couple of days,she wouldn't hop in a way away from me so I could really see if anything was wrong.

Tonight I forgot I had left her cage open and she came hopping down the hallway. When I got up to guide her back to the bunny room and her house I could see her right rear foot when she hopped. It look like it was angled toward the left. She is not in any pain and she is getting around with no problem. She hasn't jumped off anything where she could have hurt herself. I have no idea when, where or how it might have happened. Daisy is in no pain and is her usual diva self.

There was a weird weather event today, something I don't ever remember seeing. Some thunderstorms moved through the area this afternoon. I looked out and it appeared to be hail, but it wasn't bouncing off the street like I have normally seen hail do.

While I was carrying clothes to the van, with the family being sick for so long laundry piled up, the hail fell on me but it was more like soft snowballs then the usual hard ice balls. For a lack of a better term, it hailed, for several minutes, but it was like getting pelted with hundred's of small snowballs.

Going to the laundry mat is always an interesting experience. We don't have to go often, but we usually end of having to do our catch up on laundry day a couple of times a year.

I was keeping track of which dryers had our clothes in them. It wasn't very busy and there were many dryers available but one woman decided to use the ones right next to the ones we were using. No problem to me, I was keeping track of which ones our clothes were in. My wife on the other hand was folding while I was putting clothes in the dryer.

She opened one dryer and started to fold clothes, now we were behind and some clothes we hadn't seen in a while. Karen hangs up a shirt, didn't look familiar to me, folded a brown t-shirt (I don't havebrown t-shirts)and handed it to me. I said dear this isn't our stuff, our clothes are in this dryer. I grabbed the clothes out of our piles and placed them back into the dryer. 

I was content with I am glad that lady didn't see us. Karen has to go over to her and tell her what we did. I was rather embarrassed.:blushan:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Hope bun is making progress. She is the bun my daughter and I rescued on a nice hot humid July evening this year.

For a long time, if I opened her cage door she would run to the back. Then she slowly started taking treats from me through her cage door. Hope eventually made it up to letting me give her pets in the morning when I put food in her dish. 

Last night I opened her cage door to get her out for some petting and she ran to the back of her cage, but when I reached in to pick her up she did not run away and let me bring her out to the living room. I gave her pets for an hour and a half before I put her back.

I think she is learning to trust people again.


----------



## Bassetluv

> I think she is learning to trust people again.



Isn't that the most wonderful feeling in the world, when you can see an animal letting go of its fear and learning to trust you? Kudos to you and Karen for giving such an awesome gift to Hope. :hearts:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well its been awhile since I have posted. All the bunny's are doing well, been trimming bunny nails for the last couple of days. 14 bunny's times 4 paws equals a lot of bunny nails to trim.

Here are a couple of pictures of Miss Hope our summer rescue bun.

















We had a nice Thanksgiving day and ate alot of good food and had fun with the family.

My wife (wabbitmom12) told me she had not seen anything in the black Friday flyers that we needed to go out and get in line for. That was until 9pm on Thanksgiving day when she spotted something for my daughter.

We first went to Walmart and it was packed, people staked out various skids of tv's, toys etc. I decided that it was not worth being trampled on to get the item there. Another store had a similiar item, that was not a door buster and went there. It was a mad house at that store too. We got the item and after finding a checkout that was 3 miles long managed to leave the store. My wife and I stood outside for an hour and a half and spent another hour and a half in the store.

My son said there was a near riot at Best Buy where he was getting a tv and my nephew said a 3 year oldalmostcrushed at the Walmart he was at by people trying to get some DVD's. Pure insanity!

We got home at 330am Friday, it made me realize I am too old to be out that late.

I hadn't put the buns to bed before I left and they were not pleased to be up so late. I had to give out extra craisins to stop the thumping while begging forgiveness.


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Gorgeous bun! Hope all is well with her!
Black Friday sounds like a hectic maze! 
So glad we don't have it in Canada.. only th American stores in Canada.
Well bust of luck!
Jj


----------



## Bassetluv

See, now this wee, innocuous sentence is what makes me go :shock:



> All the bunny's are doing well, been trimming bunny nails for the last couple of days. 14 bunny's times 4 paws equals a lot of bunny nails to trim.



FOURTEEN bunnies! That's so many, I almost can't even calculate how many toesies that equates to (okay, so I had to work it out: 56!!!!). LOL...and I complain about having to do my two. Dave, I don't know how you and Karen do it...the two of you must dream about toe trimming and cage cleaning whenever you manage to squeeze in any sleep. (However, I do know too, that 14X the bunnies = 14X the love too.... )

Oh, Black Friday (never heard such an ominous term for a shopping day before)...I doubt you could pay me enough to be anywhere near a store in the U.S. on that day! I've heard the nightmarish stories (and the great deals ); hours upon hours of lineups, fighting the angry crowds...nope, not for me. Then again, I am just shy of 5' tall, so any crowd bigger than 6 people has me getting nervous. 

BF is slowly making its way here to the Great White North. There were many many stores in Ottawa advertising 'Black Friday' deals - usually 50% off or so - and the crowds, apparently, were pretty huge. Not to be outdone by our neighbours to the south, I guess Canadian retailers decided 'We'll show them'....and now on 'Canadian Black Friday' you can actually get a Sears tent dress for half of the 500% inflated price...or you can go to Canadian Tire and go wild spending your Canadian Tire money. I'm not all that impressed though; only if Tim Horton's starts participating and sells it's coffee for 90% off on that day will my attention be piqued. Oh, and they'd better throw in a free Timbit or two while they're at it. :biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

My kind of decorating:


----------



## MagPie

HAHAHAHAHA OOOOOoooooh I love that ditto decorating. Is that a neighbor of yours?

Oooh I always avoid black friday. I did have to go to Walmart at 930pm on thanksgiving night (cause they were the only ones open) for some none christmas shopping. It was already starting to get crazy. I left just in time. This year family is getting baked goods and that's it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thats isa picture a friend sent me. It gave me a good chuckle. My familiy is going to see the house of a fellow rabbit advisory board member. Her husband added 45,000 new lights to their house Christmas decorations. It is also timed to music. 

Well I thought I would post an update while I am at the computer and enjoying the fake flames from the fake fireplace.

The buns are all doing great, everyone is healthy being good furry masters to me, as long as the treats hold out.

The last couple of cage cleanings, Titan has sprayed me as soon as I have let him out of his cage, the big brat.

Tiny's feet are doing much better. I moved him into a different cage, he had taken to sitting in his litter box all the time and his feet were wet all the time. I was afraid he was going to develop sore hocks.

I have begun to look for a light grey flemish doe for my daughters 4-H rabbit club. She wants to breed our big black buck Titan to the doe to get some nice big steels.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I hope everyone had a nice Christmas. 

I started my vacation the afternoon of the 21st. The bunny's have been very patient with breakfast becoming more of a brunch, they are allowing their slave to stay up late and sleep in. Their slave was also cleaning the house for our Christmas while my wife, baked goodies and finished wrapping gifts for grandparents, aunts, uncles and cousins.

My wife and I had our Christmas on the 23rd. We started a tradition with our kids years agoof going out to dinner, then coming home and opening presents. This was the first time in a long time that we had all the kids home. It was a great evening, my boys were both here with their fiance's, we had a lot of fun.

Cally, one of my future daughter in laws, bought me the "rabbit with big pointy teeth" from the Monty Python movie the Holy Grail. Its one of my favorite movies.






The 24th was Christmas at my in-laws which is always a good time and today wasChristmas with my family. Tomorrow is my son Josh's birthday, then all the celebrating is done! Providing everything goes smoothly at my son's birthday at his house, this will be one of the smoothest holiday season's we have had. Then the resting can resume.


----------



## Lucy500

THAT is an awesome present Dave! I looove Monthy Python!  

Im glad everything went so great!


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, it sounds like you and Karen had a wonderful Christmas! LOL...I too love that Monty Python bunny; what a great gift! I'm so glad everyone was able to make it home for the holidays...I believe that's what makes Christmas...well, Christmas. 

A belated Merry Christmas (and early Happy New Year!) to all of wabbitdad/wabbitmom's family!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank You!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Its been a while since I posted anything. The place where I work shut down for the holidays and I spent my time staying up late and sleeping in.

I am fortunate to have such benevolent furry masters, as they did not complain (too much) about the breakfast's that turned into brunches and suppers that turned into very late dinners.

The herd is doing well, as long as I keep the craisins and banana chips coming I think I can avoid a riot.

Its official I am getting older, didn't want to admit it, but I have to concede. Karen and I went and had our eyes checked during the shut down. I now have no line bi-focals. So far its not bad, except learning at what angle to hold books now and trying to find the right angle to hold my head when on the computer.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Poor Titan, I was cleaning cages and had let out Mr. Handsome and his dad Titan. Mr. Handsome hopped into Titan's cage and when Titan came over, Handsome jumped over him and sprayed his dad big time!

Titan went into his cage, gave his boy the bunny butt and started to groom himself.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

We have finally been getting some snow lately. Temps in the mid 40's during January in Indiana is not normal. Plus it gives me a chance to go outside and play with my new to me snowblower. Despite the roar of the snowblower engine, I still faintly hear bunny laughter from the house. Each time I make a pass down the sidewalk or clearing my neighbors driveway I hear bunny's chuckling.

I think because they are staying nice and cozy in a warm house and I am voluntarily going out into the cold to be in the snow.

The bunny's got a fresh bale of hay last week. It is very stiff and goes right through socks and pokes toes and feet.

Tonight I let Mr. Louie and Titan meet. Louie, a dutch cross, was trying to dominate Titan, flemish giant. Titan was on the other hand trying to groom Louie and the two were going in circles. Louie finally gave up and sat there while Titan groomed him. Wish I had my camera, they always do cute stuff when I don't have my camera with me.

I was taking a trip down memory lane today and found this picture of my wife and I on our wedding day 28 years ago. I graduated from college, was commisioned in the Air Force and married all in three weeks, that was quite a month!


----------



## ZRabbits

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> We have finally been getting some snow lately. Temps in the mid 40's during January in Indiana is not normal. Plus it gives me a chance to go outside and play with my new to me snowblower. Despite the roar of the snowblower engine, I still faintly hear bunny laughter from the house. Each time I make a pass down the sidewalk or clearing my neighbors driveway I hear bunny's chuckling.
> 
> I think because they are staying nice and cozy in a warm house and I am voluntarily going out into the cold to be in the snow.
> 
> The bunny's got a fresh bale of hay last week. It is very stiff and goes right through socks and pokes toes and feet.
> 
> Tonight I let Mr. Louie and Titan meet. Louie, a dutch cross, was trying to dominate Titan, flemish giant. Titan was on the other hand trying to groom Louie and the two were going in circles. Louie finally gave up and sat there while Titan groomed him. Wish I had my camera, they always do cute stuff when I don't have my camera with me.
> 
> I was taking a trip down memory lane today and found this picture of my wife and I on our wedding day 28 years ago. I graduated from college, was commisioned in the Air Force and married all in three weeks, that was quite a month!



:wave:

Hi Dave & Karen,

It's been a pleasure learning about you both, your family and your Masters (Your Bunny Crew). Congratulations on the 28 years of Marriage. I have to say that is an amazing thing now a days. For two to be together so long, successfully raise children to being great adults, and learning together the pleasure of being slaves to such unique creatures. 

:toast:


Miss Hope is beautiful and so glad you are making progress with her. 

K 

eta: Sorry Dave, hit the send button too soon. My husband and I would like to thank you for the service to our Country being commissioned in the Air Force. Also to your family for the time spent away. We truly appreciate with all our hearts, the men and women who protect and serve our Country. 

:thanks:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank You, we definitely had to lean on each other. Your right you don't hear about long marriages anymore. We joke that we have too much time invested in each other now, we have to stay together.

Its fun being slaves to bunny's. Our furry masters are very forgiving when we make a mistake, like not getting treats to them fast enough.


----------



## Bassetluv

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> I was taking a trip down memory lane today and found this picture of my wife and I on our wedding day 28 years ago.Â  I graduated from college, was commisioned in the Air Force and married all in three weeks, that was quite a month!



Oh my, what a beautiful couple you two made! Dave, you looked very dashing! And Karen, you looked just gorgeous in your wedding dress; it's beautiful on you! Gosh, you both looked so young there... 

It's so true, there aren't a lot of marriages that withstand the test of time any more, and even fewer that do so where the couple is still genuinely happy and in love. I'm so in awe of anyone who has such a great relationship, wonderful children, and withstand all of life's hardships together. You're an inspiration to us all. :love:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Di, we were young, she was 19 (turned 20 not too long after) and I was 22. I will always remember what my mother in law said "I knew when you started to date that older man he'd get serious". Older man? I was only 21 when I asked her. I still don't know how it happened, one minute we arewatching Saturday Night Live and the next I am asking her to marry me. Saying to myself, "what did I just say?" Darn glad I did though. 

Well the buns are doing great, a few days ago, I had Louie (lionhead/dutch cross) and Titan (flemish giant) out together. All they did was go around in circles checking each other. I was getting dizzy watching them.

Today I had Titan and his son Mr. Handsome out. They didn't try to dominate each other. The two of them went in and out of each others cage, ran up and down the hallway, just had a good time together.

I brought Miss Jenny, e-lop, out to the living room. She loves her attention, I had to put her back in the bunny room because my hand was getting tired.

I have turned Miss Pudge, mini lop, into a treat demon bun. If I don't get her the treat in time, she starts to dig her food our of her dish. She knows I don't like that and I will cave in and give her a treat.


----------



## Anaira

HAha, that's funny! "I knew when you started to date that older man he'd get serious"
It's a lovely picture, and I do like Karen's dress!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Bassetluv wrote:


> Wabbitdad12 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I was taking a trip down memory lane today and found this picture of my wife and I on our wedding day 28 years ago.Â  I graduated from college, was commisioned in the Air Force and married all in three weeks, that was quite a month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, what a beautiful couple you two made! Dave, you looked very dashing! And Karen, you looked just gorgeous in your wedding dress; it's beautiful on you! Gosh, you both looked so young there...
> 
> It's so true, there aren't a lot of marriages that withstand the test of time any more, and even fewer that do so where the couple is still genuinely happy and in love. I'm so in awe of anyone who has such a great relationship, wonderful children, and withstand all of life's hardships together. You're an inspiration to us all. :love:
Click to expand...



Thanks Di :blushan: Gosh I was so YOUNG and THIN!! Now I am getting ready to be the mother of the groom. Time FLIES.


----------



## Bassetluv

> Di, we were young, she was 19 (turned 20 not too long after) and I was 22. I will always remember what my mother in law said "I knew when you started to date that older man he'd get serious". Older man? I was only 21 when I asked her. I still don't know how it happened, one minute we are watching Saturday Night Live and the next I am asking her to marry me. Saying to myself, "what did I just say?" Darn glad I did though.



hahaha...older man! You practically had one foot in the retirement home when you asked Karen to marry you, Dave.  I was young too, when I got married...21, not quite 22. He was a year younger than me, so I was constantly getting referred to as 'the old woman'. (Hated that!) However, where you guys got it right, my marriage lasted less than 3 years. I guess it's because I wasn't watching Saturday Night Live when he proposed. 



> Thanks Di Gosh I was so YOUNG and THIN!! Now I am getting ready to be the mother of the groom. Time FLIES.



Oh wow...congratulations! When is the wedding? Mom-of-the-groom and Dad-of-the-groom must both be very excited...and very proud! 

Time certainly does fly, doesn't it? My son will be turning 30 :shock: in April. 30! I remember when I turned 30 myself...felt so _old_. And now it's Stephen's turn. I still remember him when he was just a little snook, running around in splash suits and little-boy jeans. Gosh, how do they grow up so quickly?


----------



## wabbitmom12

Our oldest, Jeff, is getting married June 30th, to his high school sweetheart They've been together almost 7 years. 

Moms have intuition, though: I took one look at our sweet Paige and said, "That's the woman he's going to marry some day!" It shocked even me, because she was not quite 15 and he'd just turned 17...but I could just tell they were in love - the real thing - the first time I saw them together, and they'd been dating less than a month. And I basically said the same thing about the girl our other son is engaged to. (No wedding date set yet.)


----------



## Bunny parents

Hello,guys.  How are you doing? It's been a longggg time  Congratulations on your son's wedding. Take care. 
From Kimiko's family


----------



## Bassetluv

wabbitmom12 wrote:


> Our oldest, Jeff, is getting married June 30th, to his high school sweetheart They've been together almost 7 years.
> 
> Moms have intuition, though: I took one look at our sweet Paige and said, "That's the woman he's going to marry some day!" It shocked even me, because she was not quite 15 and he'd just turned 17...but I could just tell they were in love - the real thing - the first time I saw them together, and they'd been dating less than a month. And I basically said the same thing about the girl our other son is engaged to. (No wedding date set yet.)



Isn't that wonderful? I'll bet you knew long before your son even did that this was the person he was meant to be with. There really is something to 'mom's intuition'. 

You'll have to post some pics of the wedding! I know, it's not until June...but time really does have a way of flying by so quickly...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Everyone is hoppy and healthy, enjoying this mild Indiana winter. It makes me wonder if were in for a troublesome spring and summer.

Handsome and dad, Titian, have been enjoying their time out together. When I start the vacuum, Handsome heads right for daddy's cage, "protect me dad from that mean vacuum cleaner". While he's in there with dad, he gets a good grooming too.

I had bought a bale of 3rd cut hay in early January and it must have tasted good, the buns ripped right through it. Normally a bale will last a couple of months, this time just barely a month.

Happy Valentines day to everyone, being the romantic I am, I will clean cages first then take Karen to Burger King or McDonalds for supper.


----------



## TinysMom

Handsome and Titan don't fight when they're out together? I have been toying with letting both Smithy and Tiny Tim out together (they're brothers that are caged side by side) but I'm afraid they'd fight.

Then again - they're both so stupid that they binky directly into the back door and make loud noises...and then jump for joy that they made the loud noise.


----------



## wabbitmom12

I can't decide if they get along so well because of their laid-back dispositions, or if Titan somehow knows that Handsome is his offspring...his lone remaining link to the love of his life, Sweetie.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Its been quire a long time since I have been on RO.

Here is an update on the herd; Mr. Tiny my REW nethie passed away in April. Such a sweet little guy.

I also have been battling cases of urine scald and flea's. Mr. Handsome, black flemmie buck, developed a nasty abscess on his family jewels. Now that is painful enough, but then having your slave squeeze the abscess on them to get the puss out, ouch!:shock: He was a good boy and let me clean it out. A few shots of antibiotic and he is back to his normal sweet self.

Its official I am old, a few days after my birthday last month I received,my very own AARP card. My wife was teasing me about it, but I told her its for special people and that she will never have one because every year she turns 39. She also put together a nice party for me. I finally got something I have been wanting for a long time, a personal weather station. It transmits to several different weather web sites.

My daughter had her prom last week and this is a picture of her and her boyfriend Tyler. They were both very cooperative as mom's and grandma's took dozens of pictures. I got to be official purse holder while all the photo's were being taken.


----------



## JadeIcing

Sorry about Mr.Tiny

She looks so pretty! I love her dress.


----------



## kmaben

Such an awesome daddy. And already purse trained! Now that's a keeper :wink


----------



## ukcarolm

So sorry to hear of My Tiny's passing. Your daughter looks stunning in her dress.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you.

The bunny's are being good. Mr. Rudy a french lop rescue is showing his age. He has lost weight and is having some potty issues. He still is eating good andgoing crazy at treat time.

My son's great dane, Spock, found a nest of bunny's in their yard. He was concerned about Spock hurting the bunny's. Spock hasbeen spending his time outside napping next to the nest and wathingthe kits. He has become the bunny's protector.


----------



## agnesthelion

Your daughter is so pretty....amazing dress. I bet you are a proud dad.

Sorry to hear about your mr Tiny


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I have a French lop, Rudy, who is up in years and is having trouble with his hind legs. He was having trouble using his litter box so I had to move him a different cage. First I had to give him a bunny butt bath, afterwards I dried him off and wrapped him in a towel. He didn't have an accident at all! Once I finally had him in his new home he finally took care of business, what a good boy.


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww Rudy. Sounds like a sweet boy and you sound like a great bun dad, and human dad too. I'd be nervous to give Agnes a bath! Glad things went well. I'm learning, with a lionhead, how much maintenance can be required "down there" lol...


----------



## ukcarolm

Aww, well done Rudy and I'm sure he feels heaps better now he's cleaner. Hope he likes his new home.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

We had a storm blow through the area yesterday afternoon. Just shortly after 2pm a huge gust of wind hit the house and the power immediately went out. My son is getting married at our church just 1/2 a block away and there was no power there also. My wife and daughter stayed at my parents last night while I stayed home and kept the generator going so the frig and freezer would stay cold and take care of the dogs. Sleep for 2 hours refill the gas tank fire it up repeat...all night long. The power was out for 19 hours.

I prayed all night that the power would come back on and thank God the power returned at 9:20am this morning. I am so relieved, Paige and Jeff can relax a little.
On a sadder note, Rudy is not doing very well, I may have to put him to sleep tomorrow.


----------



## ukcarolm

Heck you've had a bad time of it lately haven't you. I'm so pleased the power was finally on and hope all goes/went well with the wedding. So sorry to hear Rudy isn't too well now. Take care.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The wedding was beautiful! Everything went well and it was a beautiful ceremony, pastor talked alot, but it was beautiful. Paige was stunning and Jeff looked quite smashing in his tux.

Had a great time at the reception too. They are now safely in Hawaii, enjoying their honeymoon!


----------



## ukcarolm

So glad the wedding went well, wishing the newly weds a long and happy life together.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you, they just arrived back home a few hours ago.

Yipee! 

Its also going to below 100F today!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Wow it has been awhile since I have posted anything.

First, I've lost a couple of bunny's, Nibbles died suddenly and Rudy who had a spinal injury and had to be put down.

There has been a lot of personal things going on that has added more stress then needed lately.

Two weeks ago, my daughter went to a friends house and called me at midnight. I was expecting, sorry dad didn't realize it was so late on my way home. What she actually said was dad, Andrea's neighbors came back from a walk and saw a black bunny at the grade school. If I can catch him/her can I bring it home. 

I said alright, I didn't want it to get caught by a cat etc. So I went and set up a cage and prepared for our potential visitor. She called a little while later and said we caught him and I am bringing it home. I called the Humane Society and no one reported a lost bunny, but I did give them my name in case someone did call.

So I would like to introduce Max, I believe he is a Beveren. He loves his food and will sit next to his dish when I come in to feed the herd. He is the only bunny who cleans his dish between meals, crumbs and all. When he eats he makes little piggy sounds.


----------



## ukcarolm

So sorry to hear about losing Nibbles and Rudy. Max is a gorgeous colour and I'm so pleased your daughter was able to catch him so he wasn't hurt.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Me too, I think he was dumped. He was wasn't afraid of my daughter and he wasn't thin, so he couldn't have been on his own for too long.


----------



## JjGoesBounce

I'm sorry about your rabbits but congrats on Max!
Hello Max!

Jj


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh no...a very belated RIP to Tiny, Nibbles and Rudy.  They were so loved and couldn't have asked for a better home.

Max is stunning! He looks to have chocolate tones in his coat...and what a lovely shiny coat he has! Gorgeous boy, and I'm guessing that appetite of his is what kept him going while he was temporarily wayward. Congrats on the newest bunny member!

(P.S. hehe...it seems that the bunny adoration doesn't fall far from the tree: "What she actually said was dad, Andrea's neighbors came back from a walk and saw a black bunny at the grade school. If I can catch him/her can I bring it home." Big kudos to your daughter for wanting to save this guy!)


----------



## CosmosMomma

Oh Max is such a pretty bun :O

Gimme him! I'm bun-napping all the cuddle-buns. Cosmo is ignoring me right now and never wants to cuddle anyway, the meanie. I love him though lol.


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

Hi Dave -- I was checking out the boards here, & wanted to see how you've been. So sorry to hear you lost a couple of your buns recently -- that's always so, so difficult. Max is an adorable little guy, though. One of my friends recently adopted a black rabbit (a Silverfox, I think) who was found in a dumpster, and she is one of the sweetest animals I've ever seen.


----------



## agnesthelion

Awww max is just stunning and what a lucky guy to have been found by your family 

I have a little piglet of my own I just adopted who was also picked up by animal control as a stray. He has a ravenous appetite ad well that I attribute to being on his own.

Sorry to hear of your buns Rudy and nibbles awhile back


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Congrats on the new addition, Dave!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I've had to rehome a few of my buns, Mr. Carmel, Ms. Hope and Ms. Daisy Mae have gone to nice homes and are being spoiled.

Tonight I had to put my Flemish Giant buddy Titan to sleep tonight, he was old for a flemmie and had lost control of his hind legs. It was a very difficult thing to do, but I couldn't let him suffer anymore. RIP Mr. Titan, you will be missed a great deal.

I still have his son Mr. Handsome so it will help to ease the sadness.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh no so sorry to hear about Titan  it sounds like you made the best decision for him. Which is so hard sometimes but we need to remember we have that hard "job" to do at times.
Binky free Titan!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

So sorry to hear. How old was he?


----------



## ukcarolm

Oh Dave, I was so sorry to hear of your sad loss of Mr Titan, such a hard decision but one that sadly has to be made sometimes. I'm pleased your're able to keep Mr Handsome and I'm sure the others will settle quickly especially if they're being spoilt!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks, it was hard to do, but it was for the best. He's loving up his beloved mate Ms. Sweetie now.

Mr. Titan was 7 years old.

Last night we were at my son's house until very late. So when I got home I gave extra portions of food so I could sleep in. All the bunny's complied except our newest addition Max. I put enough food in his dish to last him until tonight, it was gone when I checked on him at noon today. Max is a noisy bunny, he sounds like a pig when he eats.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I've had to rehome a few of my buns, Mr. Carmel, Ms. Hope and Ms. Daisy Mae have gone to nice homes and are being spoiled.
> 
> Tonight I had to put my Flemish Giant buddy Titan to sleep tonight, he was old for a flemmie and had lost control of his hind legs. It was a very difficult thing to do, but I couldn't let him suffer anymore. RIP Mr. Titan, you will be missed a great deal.
> 
> I still have his son Mr. Handsome so it will help to ease the sadness.


I saw your comment on Facebook and had to come here to check this out. I'm so sad.

At least Nxy will have her daddy to binky with her at the bridge...


----------



## Bassetluv

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> I've had to rehome a few of my buns, Mr. Carmel, Ms. Hope and Ms. Daisy Mae have gone to nice homes and are being spoiled.
> 
> Tonight I had to put my Flemish Giant buddy Titan to sleep tonight, he was old for a flemmie and had lost control of his hind legs.Â  It was a very difficult thing to do, but I couldn't let him suffer anymore.Â  RIP Mr. Titan, you will be missed a great deal.
> 
> I still have his son Mr. Handsome so it will help to ease the sadness.



Oh, Dave, Karen, I'm so sorry to read this. One of the hardest things in life to face for an animal lover is making that decision and saying goodbye. It's one of the most selfless acts we can do, but that doesn't make it any easier. When I had Raph euthanized several years ago (also a very tough decision) a few nights later I had a dream. I was standing in a room with a group of people, talking to one person who had been asking about Raph. My boy was lying on a blanket on the floor in this dream, and when the person asked about him, he began struggling to stand up (as you know, Raph had been paralyzed for the last few months of his life). I watched as he struggled for a moment, and then suddenly he was up and running about, and literally dancing with joy. I took this dream to mean that he was reaching out to tell me that he was fine, now living free of pain and disability, and that I had made the right choice. I'm sure the same is true of Titan...he is now free to be as he was in youth...happy and healthy, free of any debilitating illness.

Big hugs to you both too, for having to rehome Hope, Daisy, and Carmel. Again, never an easy decision, but knowing they have gone to loving homes is wonderful. 

LOL...Max sounds like an absolute PIG! I love those kinds of bunnies...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I lost Miss Blueberry, blue mini rex, Sunday, she was 7 years old. Luckily, I had her out the day before and loved her up good. You will be missed Ms. Blueberry.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Switched bun food and some of the buns are not happy. Notice one of the buns not eating and did a check on him and discovered he has maloclusion front teeth, got the tool out and trimmed them. Just something I am going to have to watch now.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

It's been so long since I have posted! 

Well, I had to make a difficult decision and resign from my 4H Rabbit Club Advisory board. Due to some health and personal reasons I haven't been able to give them the time the club deserved. Its sad, because I love rabbits and working with the 4H club kids.


----------



## Tauntz

:welcome2 I'm still relatively new here but welcome back! It is nice to have someplace to go to talk to people who share the same love & interest. Sorry you have had health problems & had to cut back on some of the activities that mean allot to you. I know how that is, I've had to do the same. Hope you will perhaps be able to get back to working with the 4H club kids & helping to teach them about rabbits & their care. There is always a need for knowledgeable people to share their knowledge & love interests with young children & others! Take care & hope you will post as much as you can here! I know I am always in need of more knowledge to be a better bunny mom!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks

I like to think I am a pretty good bunny slave.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The weather has been up and down lately. The rabbits are in half molt mode and fur is constantly flying all over.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I hadn't planned on adopting a rabbit, but my heart went out to a bunny at a local shelter. Its a bit of a story... 

The last couple of days of June was inventory where I work. The last day of inventory was recounts and several of us were sitting around waiting. My supervisor asked me if I wanted to take over some shredded paper in the truck to the local Humane Society, they use it for bedding for small animals. Tired of sitting around, I said sure, while I was unloading the bags I was talking to one of the employees about their rabbits.

She told me that they have had a rabbit there for 2 years waiting to be adopted. The employee said the bunny had bit of a "personality", code for bit of an attitude. The buns name is Jackie and she is a Flemish mix. The shelter said she was found running loose in an apartment by the apartment manager. She was briefly adopted out by a couple who it turned out got her for their 3 year old! She came back a few days later and and she's been at the shelter since.

I talked to my wife and said this poor bunny needs a home. I have had my share of bunny's with attitude, they have been sweet buns, that just had to have love on their terms.

So last Saturday, I went and visited the bun. She is beautiful and sweet, I was able to put her on her back and trance her. Before I left, I filled out adoption papers and if all goes well, I will pick her up Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Azerane

Aww, congrats. Good for you on adopting the "difficult" bunny that no one else wanted.


----------



## Tauntz

Oh, wonderful!!!! So glad you found her & I hope all will go well for you to adopt her! Sounds like she just needs a bunny savvy family like yourself & your wife to turn her little bunny life around! Can't wait for more posts about her! Love stories with happy endings or in this case happy beginnings with your family!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:goodluckThat's how we got Hoss and Esther--they'd been with the HSUS for more than two years and they were great bunnies, just big.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That is so awesome! I can't believe she was there for 2 years! Poor bunny. She is so lucky to have found a home with you!  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## PaGal

I am glad you are trying to adopt her. Too many want a snuggly bun and do not realize that a bun can be very affectionate and loving without being snuggly and our interaction with our furry loved ones at least in some part should be on their terms. I am sure as with dogs most people are not looking to adopt large.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Oh my what an ordeal, like most shelters they are probably understaffed. I started this process to adopt Jackie two weeks ago tomorrow. It took them over 6 days to let me know they needed my dogs rabies vacination records. I faxed them over the weekend and called this past Monday to make sure they received them, they had then I heard nothing all week. So today I called during my lunch and they couldn't find my adoption application and said they would call me back. Luckily they did before I had to go back to work, they said everything was in order and I could pick her up Saturday morning!

I wanted to verify the adoption fee and asked them, they told me the price for a spayed rabbit and the price for a unspayed rabbit. Then they asked me if she was spayed! How would I know, they have had her at the shelter for 2 years, you think they would have known that by now. 

The good thing is she will be coming home with me tomorrow to her forever home, where she will have fresh hay and craisins or banana chips at night. I will post a picture of her when I get time.


----------



## PaGal

I am so happy for you but most of all happy for Jackie! That's wonderful for her that she will finally have a forever home with a good slave that knows well how to spoil a bun as it deserves.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

When I arrived at the shelter to pick her up on Saturday, the staff was excited to see that she was getting a forever home. She has settled in nicely and is learning that craisins are very yummy. 

Presenting Miss Jackie!


----------



## PaGal

Aawwww she's pretty and so lucky to have a good slave like you!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, she's so cute! So glad you adopted her!


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh Dave. So great that you opened your home and your heart to a bunny in need. Poor Jackie. Well her days are about to get better now that she's home. When will we get some more pictures of her?


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I love how she's so comfy on the couch already  - she's one lucky bunny to get to live in the Bunny Zone, Dave!


----------



## Azerane

Aww, congrats. She will have a fantastic forever home no! How funny that they asked you whether she was desexed or not!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Wow it has been a long time, too much Facebook I guess, definitely a time for an update.

Our adopted bun Jackie has settled in fine and is enjoying the admiration of Louie, Max and Mr. Handsome. 

Lilly who came to live with us last Thanksgiving is Queen of the house and enjoy's the run of the house.

Max when he is not looking out the window in the "bunny room" enjoy's sitting in front of the patio door, surveying the back yard. 

Louie the Lionhead spends his time flirting with Lilly and Jackie.

Mr. Handsome, my good looking Flemmie, enjoy's sitting in the sunbeam's in the bunny room and laying in front of Jackie's cage.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

My wife has been having a apple for a snack in the evening lately. Lilly bun has decided that she really likes apples and is now demanding the apple core. 

One night when my wife decided not to have an apple, Lilly hopped on the couch, telescoped and just stared at my wife until she got up and got an apple for Lilly.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I have a new addition, Miss Snowflake a white Flemish Giant. 

I saw a classified ad in the newspaper "free to good home", these kind of ads make me mad. I told my wife, do we need another bunny? No, can we rescue every bun, no, but the ad said Flemish Giant and I have a very soft spot for them. 

The ad appeared last week also, but when I called, I got a recording that said the number was no longer in service. So I left it at that and went about my week.... Today at work during break I looked through the classified ads and saw the same ad again with the same number. I contacted the newspaper and told them the phone number was not valid, they checked and it turns out they had entered the wrong area code. 

I contacted the people and made arrangements to pickup the bunny. It was as I suspected Snowflake's hormones had kicked in and she was no longer cute and cuddly. To their credit they did have her in a adequate cage. 
She is very frightened, understandable, she just had her world turned upside down. I gave her some fresh hay, phone book to shred and some toys to play with. Looking forward to getting to know her.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Our rescue bunny Snowflake gave my wife and I quite a scare in the wee hours of New Year's day. 

We came home around 1230 am to find her building a nest in her litter box. 

The people we got her from said nothing about her possibly being pregnant. 

So after a few days of waiting, no baby bunny's, that's a relief.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Our last 4H bunny, Mr Handsome, a Flemish Giant, passed away yesterday morning. Despite his size he was as gentle and as sweet as can be.


----------



## BigBunny

Awwwww . sorry about your loss. I also have a soft spot for giant bunnies.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks, hopefully, I will be able to find another Flemish Giant like him, in the future.


----------



## MILU

I'm so sorry for your loss!!! 
:rip: RIP Mr Handsome giant lovely bunny!!! 
:angelandbunny:


----------

